# Die Nicolai Pinion Galerie!



## guru39 (8. August 2012)

Heute frisch im "Bordello di Radicale" geschlüpft 

Noch etwas unscharf und wackelig....




hat es sich aber dann doch ganz schnell von der Geburt erholt....




und hüpfte es wie von selbst in den Montageständer.....





more coming soon.......


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2012)

BAM!






das is aber leider wohl wieder in Kindergröße M...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (8. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> more coming soon.......



Bitte: "soon"=jetzt gleich sofort!!!


----------



## Dutshlander (8. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Heute frisch im "Bordello di Radicale" geschlüpft
> Noch etwas unscharf und wackelig....
> hat es sich aber dann doch ganz schnell von der Geburt erholt....
> und hüpfte es wie von selbst in den Montageständer.....
> more coming soon.......


Ha nu gaat het beginnen  en we zijn er erg blij mee


----------



## Dutshlander (8. August 2012)

@Guru kannst bestimmt sagen was nun der Rahmen mit Pinion (direkt nach der geburt) wiegt?


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2012)

Morgen kann ich das, hab vergessen zu wiegen  Heut hab ich schon Feierabend


----------



## Dutshlander (8. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich das, hab vergessen zu wiegen  Heut hab ich schon Feierabend


Schönen Feierabend


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2012)

Dir auch, Danke


----------



## trailterror (8. August 2012)

Sieht super aus


----------



## Helius-FR (9. August 2012)

Oh ja... Hier bleib ich und Verkürze mir die Wartezeit auf mein Pinion.


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> @Guru kannst bestimmt sagen was nun der Rahmen mit Pinion (direkt nach der geburt) wiegt?



Mit Dämpfer 6,96Kg.

Hab heute noch einZ bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (9. August 2012)

in welchem bereich liegt nochmal das nucelon AM?


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Heute frisch im "Bordello di Radicale" geschlüpft
> 
> Noch etwas unscharf und wackelig....
> 
> ...


Geile bude bau mal fertig

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2012)

änd se nägscht won 









7,20Kg mit Dämpfer.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2012)

Verdammt sieht das Schwarze gut aus
Du kannst doch nicht einfach einen neuen Thraed eröffnen ohne das im alten zu erwähnen...jetzt hab ich ihn über eine h zu spät endeckt

G.


----------



## pfalz (9. August 2012)

Das grüne nehm ich....lass Dir mein FR dafür da...


----------



## Dutshlander (9. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mit Dämpfer 6,96Kg.
> 
> Hab heute noch einZ bekommen


THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (9. August 2012)

Abo


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2012)

Kleine Pause.





Und um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken..... ein kleines Video....


----------



## .t1mo (9. August 2012)

Was steht denn da links?


----------



## macmaegges (9. August 2012)

geil guru !!
 hoffe mal das die klemme nicht das schöne decal beschädigt hat


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2012)

das hoffe ich auch


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. August 2012)

Fette Geschosse! Sabber!


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> änd se nägscht won
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macht dann 7,7 kg mit Hr-Nabe und Steuersatz.
Ist nicht so viel Unterschied zum Nucleon (9,0 kg).

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (9. August 2012)

Naja, ist ca. ne Packung Milch, ein Stück Butter und ein paar Hefewürfel. Das ist doch schonmal was. Wenn das so weiter geht, kann man bald nen Kuchen backen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. August 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Naja, ist ca. ne Packung Milch, ein Stück Butter und ein paar Hefewürfel. Das ist doch schonmal was. Wenn das so weiter geht, kann man bald nen Kuchen backen.



Ist aber schlussendlich nur der Unterschied zwischen 19,8 und 18,5 kg (mit meiner üblichen Ausstattung).

Reisst also nicht so viel raus, obwohls sehr gefällig aussieht.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Ist aber schlussendlich nur der Unterschied zwischen 19,8 und 18,5 kg (mit meiner üblichen Ausstattung).
> 
> Reisst also nicht so viel raus, obwohls sehr gefällig aussieht.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich hab auch schon gerechnet. Als tourenlastiges Zweitbike zum Nucli würd ich wohl so auf 16,6kg kommen können

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (9. August 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> ...mit meiner üblichen Ausstattung...



nix für ungut, aber du baust dein kisten auch für die ewigkeit auf...

mir würde da eher ein aufbau wie bei dem prototyp vorschweben, allerdings elox und syntace komponenten, also so knapp über 15kg mit reverb:


----------



## Schoschi (9. August 2012)

Puhhh, knapp über 15 mit Reverb? Ich bin echt mal gespannt auf das Gesamtgewicht der ersten kompletten Kisten. Hab auch gerechnet mit 6,25kg wie auf der NicolaiHP, ohne Kettenspanner, GrößeM, aber mit ordentlichen Reifen wird das schwer.....
Bin ganz erschrocken wie der nachgewogene Rahmen auf fast 7kilo gekommen ist.....glaub ich bau einfach zusammen und wieg das Teil gar nicht erst....


----------



## Helius-FR (9. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> mir würde da eher ein aufbau wie bei dem prototyp vorschweben, allerdings elox und syntace komponenten, also so knapp über 15kg mit reverb:



So is auch mein Plan


----------



## sluette (9. August 2012)

der prototyp oben brachte 15,3kg auf die waage. elox spart 200g, syntace cockpit bringt nochwas und die reverb trägt wohl wieder 200-300g zur standard stütze auf. ich weiss nicht was die alten crossmax sx wiegen, denke aber sie sind auch noch schwerer als meine 1750er DT wheels. vielleicht ist das alles auch nur wunschdenken, bin auch gespannt was die aufbauten schließlich wiegen...


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> der prototyp oben brachte 15,3kg auf die waage. elox spart 200g, syntace cockpit bringt nochwas und die reverb trägt wohl wieder 200-300g zur standard stütze auf. ich weiss nicht was die alten crossmax sx wiegen, denke aber sie sind auch noch schwerer als meine 1750er DT wheels. vielleicht ist das alles auch nur wunschdenken, bin auch gespannt was die aufbauten schließlich wiegen...



Leicht aufgebaut sollten 15kg drin sein und mit halbwegs dauerhaltbarer Ausstattung werden wir dann bei den von Jörg angepeilten 16,5 kg landen.

Dafür halt kein Chainsuck und Kettengeklapper mehr 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## sluette (9. August 2012)

ich weiß nicht was an meinen teilen nicht dauerhaltbar sein soll. mein aktuelles AM ist auch so aufgebaut. ich sehe da momentan kein bedarf irgendwas zu tauschen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was an meinen teilen nicht dauerhaltbar sein soll. mein aktuelles AM ist auch so aufgebaut. ich sehe da momentan kein bedarf irgendwas zu tauschen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sagen wirs mal so - das soll auch bei Grobmotorikern mit 95 Kilo halten und möglichst ohne Wartung auskommen 

Bei entsprechendem Fahrstil und Fahrergewicht werden auch die leichteren Sachen halten.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## dr.juggles (10. August 2012)

da bin ich mal 4 tage in leogang das helius am ausführen und dann werden hier so pornokisten gezeigt 
geile teile!!!


----------



## sluette (10. August 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so - das soll auch bei Grobmotorikern mit 95 Kilo halten und möglichst ohne Wartung auskommen



da sind wir ja in der selben liga unterwegs.
ich bin nur fest davon überzeugt das zb eine Gustav M mittlerweile technisch veraltert ist (gewichtstechnisch sowieso), da gibt es genug standhafte alternativen. soll aber nun keine glaubensdiskussion werden. jedem das sein und mir das leichtere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (10. August 2012)

ist das pinion eigentlich bikeparktauglich?
brauche ich zusätzlich irgendeine kefü oder kettenspanner um die kette sicher zu führen?


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> da sind wir ja in der selben liga unterwegs.
> ich bin nur fest davon überzeugt das zb eine Gustav M mittlerweile technisch veraltert ist (gewichtstechnisch sowieso), da gibt es genug standhafte alternativen. soll aber nun keine glaubensdiskussion werden. jedem das sein und mir das leichtere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ja gut, legen wir das unter Glaubensdiskussion ab.

Wolfgang


----------



## 2MXTB (10. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ist das pinion eigentlich bikeparktauglich?
> brauche ich zusätzlich irgendeine kefü oder kettenspanner um die kette sicher zu führen?



Ich denke Bikeparktauglich ist es auf jeden Fall, ich werde mit meinem dort aber keine heftigen Drops oder ähnliches machen, da diese Belastungen beim Pinion halt direkt auf das Getriebe wirken. Ich hab schon ein paar Kurbeln zerlegt, nur mit dem Unterschied das diese wesentlich günstiger wie so ein Getriebe sind ;-)

Beim Test vom IBC haben die Tester außerdem angemerkt dass sie die Kurbeln als recht schmächtig empfunden haben.


----------



## drurs (10. August 2012)

N'abend

provisorisch zuammengesteckt
Mangels Waage keine Gewichtsangabe, is mir auch egal, gefühlt auch nicht schwerer als mein altes Helius DH mit Rohloff

Uli


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2012)

jetzt nur noch in schwarz

Kann man den Spanner net so hinbastelln, wie sich so ein Spanner an die Stelle normalerweise hingehört?

G.


----------



## sluette (10. August 2012)

mit der kettenlänge ist aber jetzt nicht die finale lösung oder muss der spanner immer senkrecht stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (10. August 2012)

Was ist das denn für eine unsinns Konstruktion unterm tretlager?


----------



## der-gute (10. August 2012)

informier dich, bevor du so nen Stuss absonderst!

das is der Pinion Kettenspanner mit wohl noch zu langer Kette.


----------



## drurs (10. August 2012)

keine Panik, hab doch geschrieben: auf die Schnelle zusammen gesteckt, um mal nen ersten Eindruck zu bekommen.
Wenn mir die Übersetzung so passt wird auch die Kette und damit der Spanner angepasst
(Das Steuerrohr ist auch noch zu lang, die Bremsleitungen auch und die Schaltzüge sind noch gar nicht dran, apropo)

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2012)

Hat das 180mm Federweg....und gibts da nur 1 davon

G.


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2012)

Geändert werden noch Sattel/Stütze Hinterradnabe Vorbau Griffe und die Pedale.

Ich hab es quasi nur fürs Foddo zusammen gebaut 

















16,6Kg.


----------



## drurs (10. August 2012)

Wieviele N bis jetzt davon gebaut haben weis ich nicht, hab meins halt bestellt als Vinc im letzten Eurobike Interview das in einem Nebensatz erwähnt hat...
Momentan steht auf 180mm weil das Dämpferauge in der 200er Stellung mit der verschraubten Strebe in der Wippe kollidiert


----------



## Die_Allianz (10. August 2012)

geiles zeug! Das ist hoffentlich der Anfang vom Ende der Kettenschaltung.
Kann man schon sagen das die Serienversion des Pinion-Getriebes vom Schaltverhalten her Verbesserungen erfahren haben? Das wurde ja in den Vorserien-Berichten wiederholt geschrieben


----------



## Mirko29 (10. August 2012)

Ich find das weisse Ion ja echt Porno, aber dieser Kettenspanner (ob mit richtiger Kettenlänge oder nicht) geht garnicht. Lieber ein normaler 

Edit: Das grüne Helius ist natürlich auch sweet


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich find das weisse Ion ja echt Porno, aber dieser Kettenspanner (ob mit richtiger Kettenlänge oder nicht) geht garnicht. Lieber ein normaler
> 
> Edit: Das grüne Helius ist natürlich auch sweet



Der Spanner vorne ist die einzig sinnvolle Lösung, wenn man einen Spanner braucht. Technisch gesehen ist ein Spanner hinten ansich eine Fehlkonstuktion

Ja, das Grüne....ich warte erstmal auf das Schwarze vom Guru, das gefällt mir besser

G.


----------



## Schoschi (10. August 2012)

so schauts aus.....

Das Antriebskettenblatt wurde ja auch schön angepasst, ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.....
Weiß jemand wann die nächste Getriebewelle eintrifft, die Erste ist nicht bis zu mir geschwappt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (10. August 2012)

Hammer Pinions und die Bilder von Rainer sind auch großes Kino Da freut man sich schon auf die nächsten Aufbauten
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Mirko29 (10. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Spanner vorne ist die einzig sinnvolle Lösung, wenn man einen Spanner braucht. Technisch gesehen ist ein Spanner hinten ansich eine Fehlkonstuktion
> 
> Ja, das Grüne....ich warte erstmal auf das Schwarze vom Guru, das gefällt mir besser
> 
> G.



Ist nur leider auch die einzig hässliche Lösung  Mal davon abgesehen das ein Spanner hinten ganz genauso gut funktioniert... Nix Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ist nur leider auch die einzig hässliche Lösung  Mal davon abgesehen das ein Spanner hinten ganz genauso gut funktioniert... Nix Fehlkonstruktion.



Wenn er richtig angebracht ist und dazu dann noch der Tacko oder Bash angeschraubt wird, wirds auch gut ausschauen.

Zum Thema, ob ein Spanner hinten genauso gut funktioniert, sag ich jetzmal nichts

G.


----------



## Eksduro (10. August 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich find das weisse Ion ja echt Porno, aber dieser Kettenspanner (ob mit richtiger Kettenlänge oder nicht) geht garnicht. Lieber ein normaler
> 
> Edit: Das grüne Helius ist natürlich auch sweet




genau meine meinung...das grüne is nett anzusehen, finde die titan grün kombi zwar erstmal gewagt aber hat irgendwie was

das weiße ist der oberhamma...stört euch doch nich an der führung, das ding an sich ist PORNO


----------



## Mirko29 (10. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn er richtig angebracht ist und dazu dann noch der Tacko oder Bash angeschraubt wird, wirds auch gut ausschauen.
> 
> Zum Thema, ob ein Spanner hinten genauso gut funktioniert, sag ich jetzmal nichts
> 
> G.



Das würde mich aber wirklich interessieren. Der einzige wirkliche Vorteil den ich sehe, ist das die obere Rolle als Kettenführung fungiert. Also wenn er richtig montiert ist...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Das würde mich aber wirklich interessieren. Der einzige wirkliche Vorteil den ich sehe, ist das die obere Rolle als Kettenführung fungiert. Also wenn er richtig montiert ist...



Weil ein Kettenspanner hinten die doppelte Arbeit verrichten muß. Wobei doppelt wahrscheinlich nicht richtig ist
Ein Spanner vorne hat kaum Arbeit den Kettenschlag zu verhindern, sondern muß sich ansich nur um die Kettenlängung kümmern.

Schraub einfach mal dein Schaltwerk ab, rollers nach vorne und schau was mit der Kette oberhalb und unterhalb der Kettenstrebe passiert, wenn jeweils eine davon nach unten gedrückte wird. 

G.


----------



## Mirko29 (11. August 2012)

Und wie schalte ich dann?  Ernsthaft. Ich glaube nicht das es einen spürbaren Vorteil gibt. Vermutlich wird bei dem Bike auf Seite 2 (mit konventionellem Spanner) selbiger genauso halten wie das andere Ding.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2012)

Ok....sag ja schon nichts mehr








G.


----------



## Mirko29 (11. August 2012)

Ist auch besser... Niemand mag Klug********r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. August 2012)




----------



## Schoschi (11. August 2012)

Wir sind doch nicht bei MotorTalk Leute. Der jörg hat vollkommen Recht. Das hat nix mit klug********n zu tun...


----------



## Dutshlander (11. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Geändert werden noch Sattel/Stütze Hinterradnabe .
> Ich hab es quasi nur fürs Foddo zusammen gebaut
> 16,6Kg.



   

Hallo Guru, kan je me vertellen wat voor´n naaf er in komt? _Das war Hollandisch, klinkt komisch ist aber so_

_sorry, hier oef german_: _verzahle mir mal was fürn Nabe du da verbauen willschd_ 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2012)

das weisse Ion  das grüne ist auch


----------



## wowbagger (11. August 2012)

@Dutshlander : die soll da rein :ACROS 1G


----------



## Dutshlander (11. August 2012)

wowbagger schrieb:


> @Dutshlander : die soll da rein :http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/NABE/-1G-GRAVITY/Singlespeed-HR-Nabe-schwarz-32L::463.html



ist die auch für 12mm achse zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UiUiUiUi (11. August 2012)

was wiegt das Ion denn jetzt komplett und gibts genaue specs davon?


echt schöne Räder nur die Pinion Kurbel...


----------



## wowbagger (11. August 2012)

da gibt es einen Conversion Kit
Der hat die Nummer 224.02.901.CRW_TA12 du kannst aber noch nach Alexander Hoss bei Acros fragen, der hilft dir weiter.
Kann man anscheinend auch schon so bestellen dann sparst du dir die 50 Eypos für den Kit...
Und übrigens finde ich die Kurbel und den Shifter UND den Spanner tiptop!


----------



## Dutshlander (11. August 2012)

wowbagger schrieb:


> da gibt es einen Conversion Kit
> Der hat die Nummer 224.02.901.CRW_TA12 du kannst aber noch nach Alexander Hoss bei Acros fragen, der hilft dir weiter.
> Kann man anscheinend auch schon so bestellen dann sparst du dir die 50 Eypos für den Kit...
> Und übrigens finde ich die Kurbel und den Shifter UND den Spanner tiptop!


THX für den TIP


----------



## drurs (11. August 2012)

UiUiUiUi schrieb:


> was wiegt das Ion denn jetzt komplett und gibts genaue specs davon?
> 
> 
> echt schöne Räder nur die Pinion Kurbel...



Hi,
Ich hab leider keine vernünftige Waage (und auch keine Lust, mir extra dafür eine zu kaufen, dafür interessiert michs nicht genug
Aber ich hab heut extra eine supergenaue Differenzmessung mit Omas digitaler Personenwaage gemacht und komm da auf 18,5kg. 

Die Summe der Einzelteile laut Excel-liste liegt bei 18,3kg, passt also ganz gut zusammen.
Meinst Du mit Specs die Geo oder die Ausstattung? die Geometrie sollte die gleiche sein wie beim normalen Ion18; die Ausstattung ist (leider) durch die lange Wartezeit immer extremer geworden:



mit Luftdämpfer + 1ply Reifen könnte man wohl auf 16,5 -17kg kommen
(also kein großer Unterschied zum AM)

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## 2MXTB (12. August 2012)

drurs schrieb:


> die Ausstattung ist (leider) durch die lange Wartezeit immer extremer geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich würde wirklich interessieren ob die Enve Carbonräder ein ION 18 überstehen. Ich dachte immer die gehören an die 130-140mm Kategorie. Wobei ich zugeben muss dass ich sie noch nie gefahren bin.
Ich komm nächste Saison nochmal darauf zurück...auch ob das Pinion den artgerechten Umgang dieses Bikes überstanden hat


----------



## UiUiUiUi (12. August 2012)

Danke für die Antwort!
hast dir ein echt feines rad zusammengestellt.

und ja ich glaube die ENVE AM felgen halten auch DH Einsatz aus!


----------



## Helius-FR (12. August 2012)

drurs schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> provisorisch zuammengesteckt
> Mangels Waage keine Gewichtsangabe, is mir auch egal, gefühlt auch nicht schwerer als mein altes Helius DH mit Rohloff
> ...



Bitte bei Gelegenheit nen Bericht zur Cleg 4 abgeben...


----------



## drurs (13. August 2012)

Morgen,

die Cleg 4 hab ich jetzt seit März drauf (logischerweise erst am Helius ), da gabs bei Trickstuff im Ausverkauf die generalüberholte MK I. 
Dazu hab ich noch nen aktuellen PM-Sattel vorne geholt (hinten den IS2000 MKI Sattel).
Bei meiner war praktisch kein Einbremsen nötig, hatte sofort brachialen Zug und nen knallharten Druckpunkt. 
Ich bin vorher bzw an den anderen Rädern Juicy5, GustavM,  Hope TechM4 gefahren, bzgl. Druckpunkt kommen alle bei weitem nicht ran. 
Ein paar Touren am Gardasee waren auch schon dabei, dabei gabs auch kein Fading oder so  
"Nachteile" sind halt: Du mußt die Bremse etwas genauer einstellen als andere (die Beläge sitzen wohl etwas näher an den Scheiben) und du mußt dich an den Druckpunkt gewöhnen: HR hoch mit einem Finger an der VR Bremse ist auch in der Ebene nie ein Problem, Schreckbremsungen sollte man vermeiden 

Zumindest das VR war übrigens auch schonmal am Gardasee, das HR passt ja leider nicht ins Helius; das hat die Felge trotz fahrtechnischem Unvermögen problemlos mitgemacht 

Uli

achso, Bild gibts auch noch, jetzt mit kürzerer Kette  (viel kürzer geht nicht)


----------



## Helius-FR (13. August 2012)

Danke.
Hört sich gut an deine Bremsen Beschreibung.

Aber ob ich mich dazu durchringen kann sooo viel Geld nur in die Bremsen zu stecken... 
Mal sehen...


----------



## 30juergen58 (13. August 2012)

:Endlich ist mein Pinion da. Gewicht 6,9 mit Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (13. August 2012)

Ich freu mich für dich mit.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (13. August 2012)

uh das sieht gut aus   bin gespannt auf das ganze rad


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2012)

OssiOskar schrieb:


> :Endlich ist mein Pinion da. Gewicht 6,9 mit Dämpfer



Extrem geile Farbe. Ich hoffe da kommt eine weisse Gabel rein?


----------



## Helius-FR (13. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Extrem geile Farbe. Ich hoffe da kommt eine weisse Gabel rein?



So hatte ich auch ne Weile im Kopf. Nur mit weißer Druckstrebe.

Nu wird es aber doch Rot Elox. mit weißer Druckstrebe,
Und weißer Gabel Natürlich.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. August 2012)

WOW! Einfach nur geil der Schlitten!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

Was mir gerade auffällt, weil keine Kette dran ist. Das Kettenblatt sieht von der Spitzenform recht grass aus
Oder wirkt das nur so?
Es war ja evtl. noch eine Führung für oben geplant. Hat man da noch was davon gehört. Oder ist das Kettenblatt evtl. an den Spitzen wirklich höher und dicker um die Kette besser oben zu halten?

G.


----------



## JoBu (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

geniale Räder, viel Spaß damit Bin gespannt auf die ersten Berichte im Einsatz. Danke für die Bilder und die Gewichtsangaben. Das waren bisher allerdings alles M AMs, oder? Keiner da, der schon ein L oder XL bekommen hat?

Gruß,
Jochen


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. August 2012)

AM GR. L. , elox. , mit Steckachse , Kettenführung  ohne Dämpfer 6660g.


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2012)

Morgen kommen hoffentlich die grünen Acros Naben und der grüne Tune
Würger.

Die Felgen, ZTR Flow, brennen darauf eingespeicht zu werden.

Dann ist es fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Morgen kommen hoffentlich die grünen Acros Naben und der grüne Tune
> Würger.
> 
> Die Felgen, ZTR Flow, brennen darauf eingespeicht zu werden.
> ...



Man sieht das gut aus Hast schonmal das IPhone drangehalte

G.


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2012)

Ne, hab die App nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

Der, der es kauft hat bestimmt sowas

Du hast die vordere Bremsleitung innen an den Schaltleitungen vorbeigelegt. Als 10 Jahre Rohlofffahrer, mit auch diesen 2 Schaltleitungen, weiß ich das bei einem Totalblödhinfaller, mit gut 360° Lenkerdrehung, das blöde enden kann

G.


----------



## Schoschi (13. August 2012)

Na Toll, die Bilder sind nicht gerade förderlich für die Überbrückung meiner Wartezeit....


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Na Toll, die Bilder sind nicht gerade förderlich für die Überbrückung meiner Wartezeit....



Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude...also je länger du warten darfst, desto mehr Glück hast du

G.


----------



## Schoschi (13. August 2012)

na hoffentlich haste Recht.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (13. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was mir gerade auffällt, weil keine Kette dran ist. Das Kettenblatt sieht von der Spitzenform recht grass aus
> Oder wirkt das nur so?
> 
> G.



KKKKrass?
Nee, das muss so, die "normalen" Kettenblätter und vor allem Ritzel sind absichtlich an den Spitzen gekappt, weil die Kette seitlich auf andere Zahnräder springen können muss. Das kostet aber die Verschleißfestigkeit, die Pinion-Zahnräder sind für Ketten optimal (Schau dir mal ein Kettenrad im Bergbau, Landwirtschaft, Auto, Motorrad usw. an - immer "spitz")
Eigentlich könnte man hier auch maschinenbauerlich "normale" Ketten fahren (siehe Motorrad), Fahrradketten sind viel zu schmal und auf seitliche Beweglichkeit getrimmt. Eine Steuerkette im Auto muss >200000 km halten, also müsste beim Fahrrad "lebenslänglich" drin sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

DocB schrieb:


> KKKKrass?
> Nee, das muss so, die "normalen" Kettenblätter und vor allem Ritzel sind absichtlich an den Spitzen gekappt, weil die Kette seitlich auf andere Zahnräder springen können muss. Das kostet aber die Verschleißfestigkeit, die Pinion-Zahnräder sind für Ketten optimal (Schau dir mal ein Kettenrad im Bergbau, Landwirtschaft, Auto, Motorrad usw. an - immer "spitz")
> Eigentlich könnte man hier auch maschinenbauerlich "normale" Ketten fahren (siehe Motorrad), Fahrradketten sind viel zu schmal und auf seitliche Beweglichkeit getrimmt. Eine Steuerkette im Auto muss >200000 km halten, also müsste beim Fahrrad "lebenslänglich" drin sein.



Für lebenslänglich gibts beim Radeln wohl zuviel Staub
Selbst mein Spezialritzel mit Spezialkette, die im Nucli rundum geschützt verbaut ist, wird wohl einen bestimmten Wechselzyklus haben.

G.


----------



## DocB (13. August 2012)

Jau, aber länger halten dürften Kettenblätter mit angepasster Zahnform meinetwegen gerne - wozu nicht alle Vorteile einer Schaltbox nutzen? Muss ja nicht unbedingt der Hosenschutz vom Hollandrad sein


----------



## Jack22001 (14. August 2012)

Geilomat!! Endlich. Die Vorfreude steigt ins unermässliche


----------



## drurs (14. August 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hört sich gut an deine Bremsen Beschreibung.
> 
> Aber ob ich mich dazu durchringen kann sooo viel Geld nur in die Bremsen zu stecken...
> Mal sehen...



Neu wärs mir auch zuviel gewesen, aber mit der Variante MKI plus aktueller PM Sattel war's dann ok ;-)


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Morgen kommen hoffentlich die grünen Acros Naben.......
> 
> Die Felgen, ZTR Flow, brennen darauf eingespeicht zu werden.
> 
> Dann ist es fertig



sind natürlich nicht gekommen


----------



## sluette (14. August 2012)

habe ich gerade bei FB gesehen: 






16,24Kg


----------



## Helius-FR (14. August 2012)

Hübsch hübsch...


----------



## Helius-FR (14. August 2012)

Weitere passende FB Bilder...


----------



## andi.f.1809 (14. August 2012)

so jetzt muss ich mir meins auch bald bestellen, war gestern und heut unterwegs und hatte gleich am ersten Tag einen kleinen sturz und promd war das Schaltwerk verbogen.... erstmal etwas rumtüfteln damit ich weiterfahren konnte...
Hat einer von euch einer ein Helius AC mit pinion bestellt und schon erhalten und könnte mir etwas über das Rahmengewicht sagen;-)
Gruß andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecdesign (14. August 2012)

kann jemand auch ein paar bilder vom dreh griff machen?


----------



## drurs (15. August 2012)

votecdesign schrieb:


> kann jemand auch ein paar bilder vom dreh griff machen?



Hab grad nur nen Ausschnitt vom Gesamtbild...





Uli


----------



## DeppJones (15. August 2012)

Hallo,

ist jemand von den glücklichen Pinion-Besitzern in der Lage einen ausführlicheren Fahrbericht zu geben? (evtl. etwas mehr wie: super, prima, geil...).
Mich würde interessieren:
- der (gefühlte) Wirkungsgrad gegenüber Kettenschaltung
- Schaltperformance/Gefühl
- irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten hinsichtlich Freilauf (ist ja angeblich ein doppelter in Nabe + Getriebe) und der resultierende Leerweg
- Laufgeräusche? (Rohloff hat diese ja definitiv in den höheren Gängen)
- wie machen sich die Kurbeln? (sind diese evtl. auch gegen andere tauschbar?)
- Montage (insbesondere Zugwechsel?
- wie gut funktioniert der Kettenspanner?
etc....


----------



## Helius-FR (15. August 2012)

Kann zumindest sagen was ich auf der kurzen Probefahrt mit dem Prototypen bemerkt habe...

- Schalten läuft genau so Problemlos wie mit der Rohloff Nabe. Habe aber aus reiner Gewohnheit immer kurz Last rausgenommen beim Schalten.

- Laufgeräusche sind Quasi nicht zu vernehmen.


----------



## Jon_Doe (15. August 2012)

Fahre zwar die Pinion mit Mi:Tech Rahmen und Carbon-Drive (DT-Swiss 240s Nabe) aber die Erfahrungen sollten ja halbwegs übertragbar sein: 



> der (gefühlte) Wirkungsgrad gegenüber Kettenschaltung



Kann ich noch nicht genau beurteilen, gefühlt etwas darunter, vergleichbar mit Rohloff.



> Schaltperformance/Gefühl



Genial, durch die ca. 12% Abstufung zwischen den Gängen ist das Schalten butterweich. Beim Hochschalten merke ich gar nichts, beim runter schalten ein leichtes klacken (auch unter Last). Ausnahmen sind unter Last glaube ich die Gänge 9 und 12 ... habe ich aber aktuell nicht mehr genau im Kopf.



> - irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten hinsichtlich Freilauf (ist ja angeblich ein doppelter in Nabe + Getriebe) und der resultierende Leerweg



Der Leerweg ist definitiv länger als bei einer einfachen Kettenschaltung mit sinniger Nabe. Dabei scheint mir besonders die Pinion selbst relativ spät zu greifen (zum Teil fast eine viertel Umdrehung). So extrem ist es aber nur in ganz kleinen Gängen, bei höheren Gängen macht sich die zwischengeschaltete Übersetzung positiv bemerkbar und der Leerweg nimmt rapide ab.



> Laufgeräusche? (Rohloff hat diese ja definitiv in den höheren Gängen)



Unauffällig bis auf Gang 12, hier klackt es (siehe Rohloff) ist auch so im Handbuch beschrieben. Im allgemeinen würde ich sagen, das die oberen Gänge 13-18 etwas wahrnehmbar sind. Jedoch in der Tat nur marginal, die Gänge 1-11 höre ich beim Fahren gar nicht. 



> - Montage (insbesondere Zugwechsel?



Ein kompletter Zugwechsel ist recht fummelig. Die Pinion wird mit einem durchgängigen Zug (3000mm Länge und 1,2 mm Durchmesser) geschaltet. Auf der linken Seite des Getriebes befindet sich unter einer abnehmbaren Abdeckplatte eine gefräste Alurolle mit Rillen für die Zugführung. Dort muss der Schaltzug in DoppelHelix-Form aufgefedelt und dann besagte Alurolle zurück ins Getriebe bucksiert werden. Derweil müssen eigentlich beide Schaltzugende parallell straff gehalten werden, da sie sonst gern aus den Führungsrillen der besagten Alurolle springen. Da hätte ich gern drei oder mehr Arme gehabt. Aber nach etwas Fummelei ging es ganz gut. Die Schaltzüge werden auf Griffseite dann jeweils mit zwei Madenschrauben am Gripschalter befestigt. Mit zwei Arretierungsschrauben kann dann noch etwas feingetunt werden. 

Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig weiter ...


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. August 2012)

Abgesehen von der feineren Abstufung sehe ich (technsich keinen großen Fortschritt gegenüber der Rohloff.
Der Wechsel der Schaltzüge hört sich ebenfalls 1 zu 1 vs. Rohloff an


----------



## Jon_Doe (15. August 2012)

votecdesign schrieb:


> kann jemand auch ein paar bilder vom dreh griff machen?



Habe auch gerade nur ein Bild parat ...


----------



## 30juergen58 (15. August 2012)

Fast fertig ,nur noch Schaft kürzen. Gesamtgewicht 15,7 kg.


----------



## sluette (15. August 2012)

na also, langsam kommen ja die gewichtsverträglichen aufbauten! für meinen geschmack zu blau, aber ansich ziemlich schön...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (15. August 2012)

Sind eigentlich zufällig die Spacer für das hintere Ritzel auch dabei?


----------



## nicolai.fan (15. August 2012)

nein


----------



## gfx (15. August 2012)

OssiOskar schrieb:


> Fast fertig ,nur noch Schaft kürzen. Gesamtgewicht 15,7 kg.



Tatsächlich interessantes Gewicht 
Gibt es dazu eine Teileliste? Rahmengrösse?
Welche Reifen?
Was für ein Dämpfer und wie lässt er sich fahren?

Schönen Gruss
Georges

P.S.: gibt es eigentlich eine Auflistung der möglichen Hinterradnaben? Würde mir recht helfen...


----------



## sluette (15. August 2012)

also bis auf die wheels kann man doch alles auf dem bildern in seiner gallerie erkennen.
mich würde mal interessieren wie du mit den tr!ckstuff cleg2 zufrieden bist, da gibt's ja durchaus geteilte meinungen zu...


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> ......
> 
> P.S.: gibt es eigentlich eine Auflistung der möglichen Hinterradnaben? Würde mir recht helfen...



Es passt alles welches dieses Mass hat 12x135mm 

Wenn man ä Drehbänksche hat


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2012)

der guru hat da übrigens sehr geile Schätzchen aufgebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. August 2012)

Dangä 

meine meinung, schaltet und tritt sich genial, super 

Für mich wichtig, kein Getriebe zu fühlen, was das Ding auf Dauer kann wird sich zeigen 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> meine meinung, schaltet und tritt sich genial, super



war auch mein Eindruck heute.
manch Schaltvorgang kracht noch n bissl,
das Getriebe war aber noch neu.

seeeeehr interessant das Zeug...


----------



## DeppJones (16. August 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der feineren Abstufung sehe ich (technsich keinen großen Fortschritt gegenüber der Rohloff.
> Der Wechsel der Schaltzüge hört sich ebenfalls 1 zu 1 vs. Rohloff an



da wären:
1. deutlich größere Bandbreite 
2. zentrales Gewicht (tiefster Punkt im Rahmen)

und evtl. noch das ein oder andere mehr....


----------



## undetaker (16. August 2012)

DeppJones schrieb:


> da wären:
> 1. deutlich größere Bandbreite
> 2. zentrales Gewicht (tiefster Punkt im Rahmen)
> 
> und evtl. noch das ein oder andere mehr....


 
...z.B.
3.ungefederte Masse in gefederten Fahrzeugen...

Gruß Legi


----------



## guru39 (16. August 2012)

fertig  Net mainz 





Danke für den Tipp Jörg 




9fach Nabe gespacert.




16,58Kg.


----------



## Eksduro (16. August 2012)

porno ...und genauso schwer wie meins ohne pinion


----------



## Dutshlander (16. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> fertig  Net mainz
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1190795
> 
> ...


Hmm die Rote und und Blaue tupfer stören mir persönlich ein wenig sonnst 
Groetjes D-Lander
PS ich warte immer noch, aber was lange.........


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. August 2012)

Welchen Grund hat das Riesenritzel am HR ? Geht das kleiner ?


----------



## anjalein (16. August 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welchen Grund hat das Riesenritzel am HR ? Geht das kleiner ?





Klar ginge es kleiner! Aber nur mit passendem, kleineren Kettenblatt und *erhöhtem Verschleiß*...


----------



## Dutshlander (16. August 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welchen Grund hat das Riesenritzel am HR ? Geht das kleiner ?


ist halt die Primäir übersetzung, kleiner mag keinen sinn machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (16. August 2012)

Ich find die Loesung mit der gespacerten Nabe am Hinterrad ziemlich unschoen. Also, vor allem wenn man so mit der Kamera draufhaelt, in wahren Leben faellt das natuerlich nicht sonderlich auf.
Aber sonst isses ne sehr schicke Fuhre ;-)


----------



## Wilhelm (16. August 2012)

cyril_88 hat heute auf ein Problem mit aktuell ausgelieferten PINION P1.18-Getriebeeinheiten hingewiesen (*Lock Ring*). Schaut mal zur Sicherheit, ob dies eines der in den letzten Tagen hier vorgestellten Exemplare betreffen könnte. 


Hier ist sein Original-Post:
Be carefull on some Pinion gear box there is a mistake on lock ring (3) assembly, on some exemple this lock ring is in the wrong way.







on the pictire below the lock ring is in the wrong side






on this picture you can see the difference






the results is that the lock ring make a lot of friction on the arm of the crank, you have just to follow the manual to make the correction and put it correctly.

On this forum the green ano is in this case, and also th ion 18, i receive both frame and it's the case for both, verify it before your first ride ;-).


_                                            Last edited by cyril_88; 1 Hour Ago at 04:20 PM._
​


----------



## wowbagger (16. August 2012)

@Wilhelm & Cyrill 88
Hut ab, das finde ich absolut cool das der Kolllege darauf aufmerksam wurde. Guru und Vincent haben das ebenfalls schon bemerkt und zumindest bei dem Grünen schon in Ordnung gebracht


----------



## vinc (16. August 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben Leute, 

der von Cyril beschriebene Fehler hat sich bei ca 13-15 Boxen eingeschlichen. 
Es handelt sich um einen Montagefehler von einem unserer Monteure.
Hierfür entschuldige ich mich stellvertretend. 

Allen betroffenen Kunden habe ich bereits am 14.08 ein entsprechendes Werkzeug und einen neuen Lockring per UPS zugeschickt.

Falls jemand noch kein Tool oder Anruf von seinem Händler bekommen hat, soll er sich bitte bei mir ([email protected]) oder seinem Händler melden. 


Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis und viel Spaß mit eurem Nicolai mit Pinion Antrieb. 

Vincent


----------



## Triple F (16. August 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> PS ich warte immer noch, aber was lange.........



Und wenn dein Rahmen da ist, dann sofort an die Waage damit!


----------



## guru39 (16. August 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben Leute,
> 
> der von Cyril beschriebene Fehler hat sich bei ca 13-15 Boxen eingeschlichen.
> Es handelt sich um einen Montagefehler von einem unserer Monteure.
> ...



Danke.

hab es ja dank dir schon


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. August 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich find die Loesung mit der gespacerten Nabe am Hinterrad ziemlich unschoen. Also, vor allem wenn man so mit der Kamera draufhaelt, in wahren Leben faellt das natuerlich nicht sonderlich auf.
> Aber sonst isses ne sehr schicke Fuhre ;-)



Stimmt, da muss eine stimmige Lösung her. Finde die Lösung am Hinterrad irgendwie zusammengefrickelt (so schön das Elox auch sein mag).

Eine HR-Nabe mit schön viel Stützbreite und schmalem Freilauf oder ohne Freilauf (Analog der COR-Nabe im Nucleon) würde dem Rad besser stehen.






Mal sehen welcher Hersteller sich als erstes traut was in 135x12 für Pinion anzubieten.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Pilatus (17. August 2012)

kann man die Hope nicht auf Steckachse umbauen?


----------



## sluette (17. August 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


>



hat obere 135mm einbaubreite oder 150mm? sieht ziemlich gut aus und sollte doch auf 12mm umrustbar sein. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (17. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> da sind wir ja in der selben liga unterwegs.
> ich bin nur fest davon überzeugt das zb eine Gustav M mittlerweile technisch veraltert ist (gewichtstechnisch sowieso), da gibt es genug standhafte alternativen. soll aber nun keine glaubensdiskussion werden. jedem das sein und mir das leichtere



Mal gegengewogen (ganz ohne Wertung) :

Saint BR-M820 mit SM-RT86 203mm ICE tech  + Adaptern
vs. 
Gustav M mit Wave 210/190 + Adaptern

Gabel PM6 / HR IS2000 : Saint 1074gr. / Gustav 1294 gr.
Gabel PM8 / HR IS2000 : Saint 1039gr. / Gustav 1260 gr.

Unterschied ist zwischen 220 und 221gr.
Mit normalen Stahlscheiben auf der Saint kann man vom Unterschied noch mal ca. 60-80 gr. abziehen.

Solide Bremsleistung wiegt halt ....

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> hat obere 135mm einbaubreite oder 150mm? sieht ziemlich gut aus und sollte doch auf 12mm umrustbar sein.



Keine Ahnung, hab das Bild in einem englischen Forum entdeckt.
Konnte bei DT-Swiss aber nix weiteres dazu finden.

Eine ansprechende Lösung wäre das aber ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## drurs (17. August 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben Leute,
> 
> der von Cyril beschriebene Fehler hat sich bei ca 13-15 Boxen eingeschlichen.
> Es handelt sich um einen Montagefehler von einem unserer Monteure.
> ...



Guten Morgen,

Das Problem ist mir beim Zusammenbau am WE auch aufgefallen, 
hab deswegen Nicolai am Mo oder Di angerufen. 
Franzi hat sich innerhalb von 15min zurückgemeldet, am Di abend kam die UPS Versandbestätigung und am Do war das Werkzeug + 
Umbauanleitung im Briefkasten! Genialer Service !

Da jetzt ja alles funktioniert konnt ich es mir nicht verkneifen heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren: 35km, davon ca 90% Asphalt, 
mit Umwegen konnt ich noch 2 kleine Sprünge und 20 Meter Wurzelweg im Wald einbauen; 
also das ideale Testgelände für nen 20cm Downhiller... (aber für ne erste Einschätzung der Pinion Box sollte es reichen...):

1. Fahrgeräusch:  
Ohne! Außer Kette und Reifen ist nichts zu hören, auch kein Mahlgeräusch in den unteren Gängen wie bei R.
(Ausnahme: in Gang 7 und 13 klackerts( so wie früher mit den Spielkarten an den Speichen  nur natürlich nicht so laut)

2. Schalten: 
Hochschalten geht unter Last jederzeit, ohne Unterbrechung! Das ist schon fast unheimlich: Bsp: Ampelsprint um doch noch bei dunkelgrün
drüber zu kommen (wieder ein typische Fahrsituation fürs Ion..) also Wiegetritt, 
dabei hochschalten und die Box zieht einfach die Gänge hoch, ohne Ruckler, ohne Hackeln, super!
(Ausnahme: Gangwechsel 6->7 und 12->13 geht nur (fast) ohne Last)

Runterschalten geht unter leichter Last auch, wird mit zunehmender Last aber immer schwerer. Bei jedem Schaltvorgang hat man leichten Leerweg (vielleicht 10° an der Kurbel)
(Auch hier wieder Ausnahme: bei Gangwechsel 7->6 und 13->12 muß man fast komplett entlasten)
Prinzipiell müssen die "Entlastungsphasen" nicht so lange sein wie bei R., auch muß nicht soviel Last weg genommen werden.


3. Leerweg: 
Im Rollen steht die Kette, d.h. der Nabenfreilauf ist "aktiv". Beim Antritt hab ich gefühlt zwar relativ viel Leerlauf, wenn ich die Kette beobachte, dann wird die aber recht schnell wieder mitgenommen
(vielleicht 10° Kurbelumdrehung), der Rest des Leerwegs kommt bei mir also von der HR-Nabe
(Wenn die Kurbel wieder greift spürt man das an einem leichten Klacken)

4. Spezialfall Gang 7 und 13
wie schon geschrieben: die Gangwechsel 6-7 und 12-13 sind etwas hackeliger, Ich erklär mir das so (man darf mich gern korrigieren..):
Soweit ich weis besteht die Box aus einem 3er und einem 6er Getriebe, die zusammengeschalten werden; dann wäre also 
Gangwechsel 6-7 gerade der Wechsel von 1-6 auf 2-1 und Gangwechsel 12-13 gerade der Wechsel von 2-6 auf 3-1; also zwei parallele Schaltvorgänge..
Ich persönlich kann damit gut leben, wie gesagt, wenn man Rohloff-like leicht entlastet, fällts sowieso nicht auf.
Die "Klackergeräusche" in den zwei Gängen sind laut Pinion normal, fallen auch nur deswegen auf, weils ansonsten total ruhig ist..

5. Sonstiges:
Kurbelsteifigkeit: Wenn man sich auf die Außenkante des Pedals stellt, sieht man gut, das sich die Kurbel nach innen biegt; scheint also tatsächlich nicht besonders steif zu sein.
Beim Fahren (80kg, wahnsinnig austrainierte Monsterwaden...)fällt mir das nicht auf...
Tretwiderstand: Ist mir jetzt nicht sonderlich aufgefallen, aber hey: Ich hab nen Minion DHF 2.5 2ply UST Reifen hinten drauf, da müssen also wohl andere was dazu sagen..

Ansonsten find ich die "Alltagstauglichkeit"  des Ion18 irre (über die DH-Eignung muß ich mich ja nicht auslassen): 
Es fährt sich wie ein ganz "normales" Rad, erst wenn man aufsteht merkt man, daß hier ne Masse Federweg vorhanden ist, unglaublich...

Und da das ja ne Galerie ist: hier noch'n Bild mit weiter gekürzter Kette, mehr geht nicht mehr..;-)





Uli


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2012)

ah...das war also das Klackern, das ich beim Testen verspürt hab.
Dachte mir schon, das es auf einem Gang reproduzierbar is...

nu lass ma schnell Sommer 2013[1] werden, dann hol ich mir so was 


[1] Abgeschlossenes Betastadium


----------



## trailterror (17. August 2012)

@drurs

super bericht


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> fertig  Net mainz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geil


@Drus: Ja genau sowas wollen wir hören

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (17. August 2012)

ich kann hier nix hören 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wowbagger (19. August 2012)

So, nachdem ich gestern das Bike in der Wurzelpassage geholt hab konnte ich es nicht mehr erwarten es auszuprobieren... Mittlerweile bin ich 2x meinen Hometrail runtergefräst der mit Anfahrt so ziemlich alles zu bieten hat. Der Beitrag von drurs bringt eigentlich alles auf den Punkt was es darüber zu sagen gibt deswegen schreibe ich nur was mir noch zusätzlich aufgefallen ist, übernehme aber seine Gliederung

1. Fahrgeräusch:
Das Getriebe ist definitiv nicht zu hören. In den Gängen 7 & 13 ist ein leichtes klackern zu hören aber das Beispiel mit den Spielkarten trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf

2. Schalten:
Beim Runterschalten hat man noch zusätzlich das Gefühl in den Pedalen das der Gang satt eingerastet hat. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das dieses Geräusch (und das sanfte Feedback) vom Greifen der Kurbel kommt.

3. Leerweg:
Im Gegensatz zur R bleibt die Kette beim Rollen und beim Schieben sofort stehen (die Kurbeln also auch). In Fahrsituationen bei denen man den Schokoladenfuß timen will (zb um das VR über was drüberzulupfen) kommt der Leerweg dann doch etwas zum tragen. Die eingebaute HR Nabe (Acros 1G) hat im Zusammenspiel mit dem Freilauf der Pinion auch etwas Leerweg den ich ähnlich wie drurs beschreiben würde. Bei meiner 2. Ausfahrt heute habe ich speziell nochmal darauf geachtet und wenn man etwas früher Asche gibt relativiert sich das ganze. Auf gar keinen Fall möchte ich eine Kette die dauernd mitläuft.

5. Sonstiges:
Kurbelsteifigkeit: Das mit der Aussenkante stimmt, stört mich persönlich aber auch nicht.

Bei meinem Helius AM schlägt die Kette wenns ruppig wird an die Druckstrebe, weil der Durchmesser des Ritzels doch recht groß ist und es relativ weit aussen sitzt wegen der Kettenlinie. Ich werde jetzt ersmal einen Kettenstrebenschutz zum Druckstrebenschutz umfunktionieren. Die Kettenspannung habe ich schon erhöht, es ist auch etwas besser geworden, aber meiner Meinung nach läst sich das bei diesem Setup nicht vollständig eliminieren.











Dreh-Griffe, Kurbeln und Kettenspanner finde ich auch optisch und ergonomisch tiptop. Trigger kommen für mich nicht in Frage!





Die Rogue Griffe von Odi sind wie die alten Ourys! Voll FETT!










Das AM ist mein erstes Fulli von Nicolai und ich bin absolut begeistert. Die BOS Gabel ist der Hit ebenso der Dämpfer von Cane Creek. Bei beiden habe ich relativ schnell ein gutes Setup gefunden von dem man aus weitermachen kann. Die Reifen habe ich noch auf Getto Tubeless umgerüstet was auf Anhieb einwandfrei funktioniert hat. VR & HR 1,8 bar rollt gut und hat Grip (im trockenen). Den Vorbau tausche ich evtl noch gegen einen pointone und die Sattelstütze bleibt bis sie verreckt, dann gibts evtl mal was mit Fernbedienung - mal sehen.
Gewichtsmäßig bin ich laut guru bei 16,6 Kilo.
Eigentlich wünsche ich mir persönlich nur eins: das alles so weiter funktioniert ohne Mucken zu machen dann bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Vielen Dank an Guru und Klaus vom Wurzelpuff ihr seid echt cool!

Komentare über Gabelschaft, Spacer usw lecken mich - das gehört so 
Teileliste:

Rahmen:	         Nicolai Helius AM Pinion, Größe M, Applegreenelox / Titanelox, 1.5, Zugverlegung für Sattelstütze, Pinion Deckel Titanelox						
Dämpfer:         CK DB Air						
Gabel:             Bos Deville TRC 160mm						
Steuersatz:     CK Angleset						
Felgen:	       Spank Subrosa Evo 30 AL grau elox						
Speichen:        DT Swiss 
Nippel:	       DT Swiss 
Nabe VR:         ACROS 75-VR, TA20, schwarz, 32L						
Nabe HR:         ACROS 1G Singlespeed HR Nabe, schwarz, 32L, 135x12						
Reifen VR:	       Schwalbe Mudy Mary 2.35 Trailstar (Getto-Tubeless mit Fratteli Tape, Stans Milch und Mavic Ventilen)					
Reifen HR:	       Conti Rubber Queen 2.4	(Getto-Tubeless mit Fratteli Tape, Stans Milch und Mavic Ventilen)				
Vorbau:	       Truvativ Holzfeller (Point One Split second 50mm sw)				
Lenker:	       Spank Subrosa grauelox 30mm rise						
Griffe:	       Odi Rogue Lock On 1xkurz 1xlang										
Magura:           MT6	> Bericht kommt...					
Scheiben:         Magura Storm SL 203 / Storm SL 180						
Kette:	        SRAM PC901						
Sattelstütze:	Kind Shock i900
Sattelklemme: Tune Schraubwürger schwarz elox						
Sattel:	       SQ Lab 613						
Pedale:	       Shimano PD-M646 DX


mfg wowbagger


----------



## sluette (19. August 2012)

sehr geile kiste! die acros nabe finde ich sehr gut, gefällt mir eindeutig besser als eine standard 10fach singlespeed zu fahren. die spacer unterm vorbau würde ich persönlich durch einen kurzen aber steilen vorbau ersetzen. maguras MT serie ist für mich aus eigener erfahrung so ein zweischneidiges schwert, qualitativ eher auf baumarktbike niveau, ist die bremsleistung doch sehr gut.


----------



## Elfriede (20. August 2012)

Ah, eine MT6? Da kannst du uns ja mal auf dem Laufenden halten, ob die Bremse tatsächlich übermäßig oft entlüftet werden muss.


----------



## drurs (22. August 2012)

drurs schrieb:


> 4. Spezialfall Gang 7 und 13
> wie schon geschrieben: die Gangwechsel 6-7 und 12-13 sind etwas hackeliger, Ich erklär mir das so (man darf mich gern korrigieren..):
> Soweit ich weis besteht die Box aus einem 3er und einem 6er Getriebe, die zusammengeschalten werden; dann wäre also
> Gangwechsel 6-7 gerade der Wechsel von 1-6 auf 2-1 und Gangwechsel 12-13 gerade der Wechsel von 2-6 auf 3-1; also zwei parallele Schaltvorgänge..
> ...



Guten Morgen,

Ich hatte wegen obigen Verhalten noch mal bei Pinion nachgefragt und folgende Erklärung bekommen:

Bzgl Schaltverhalten:

_"Die P1.18 hat zwei Teilgetriebe, einmal mit 3 und einmal mit 6 Gängen, wodurch sich die insgesamt 18 Gänge ergeben. Wenn Du jetzt vom 6. in den 7. Gang bzw. vom 12. in den 13. Gang schaltest, werden in diesen Phasen jeweils die Nockenwellen beider Teilgetriebe gedreht und ihre beiden Klinken gleichzeitig betätigt. Dadurch entsteht das Geräusch und der kurzzeitig erhöhte Widerstand.

Nach einer gewissen Gebrauchsdauer werden die Schaltvorgänge des Getriebes generell etwas geschmeidiger, weil sich das Innenleben anfangs noch etwas aufeinander einspielen muss."_

und bzgl "Klackergeräusche":

_"vereinfacht gesagt, hast Du bei diesen zwei Gängen die Besonderheit, dass ausschließlich hier jeweils die Wellen beider Teilgetriebe mitdrehen, wodurch dieses feine Geräusch verursacht wird. Es ist also nichts schlimmes, sondern dient vielmehr dazu, dass Gangwechsel von einem auf das andere Teilgetriebe flüssig erfolgen können."_

Übrigens super schneller, kompetenter und freundlicher Kontakt

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## Jack22001 (22. August 2012)

So da ist es:






Zwar momentan noch beim Händler, weil die Montage des Lockrings geändert werden muss und das Werkzeug noch durch die Welt geschickt wird, aber ich denke das am Wochenende ist das grosse Aufbauprogramm gestartet werden kann


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2012)

wowbagger schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich gestern das Bike in der Wurzelpassage geholt hab konnte ich es nicht mehr erwarten es auszuprobieren... Mittlerweile bin ich 2x meinen Hometrail runtergefräst der mit Anfahrt so ziemlich alles zu bieten hat. Der Beitrag von drurs bringt eigentlich alles auf den Punkt was es darüber zu sagen gibt deswegen schreibe ich nur was mir noch zusätzlich aufgefallen ist, übernehme aber seine Gliederung
> 
> 1. Fahrgeräusch:
> Das Getriebe ist definitiv nicht zu hören. In den Gängen 7 & 13 ist ein leichtes klackern zu hören aber das Beispiel mit den Spielkarten trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf
> ...




Ey Danke


----------



## Dutshlander (25. August 2012)

Mainz ist in der Pipeline..... freu  
habe auch schon etliche anbau komponenten dahoam


----------



## Un1que (25. August 2012)

Meine beiden Pinion Rahmen sind nun auch da - nach einem gefühlten Jahrzent 

Eine Frage habe ich da: Welche Hersteller bieten die Spacer für das hintere Ritzel an, resp. welche habt Ihr drauf? Und wo zu beziehen? 

thx & happy trails,


----------



## Dutshlander (25. August 2012)

SSP Nabe 
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Un1que (25. August 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> SSP Nabe
> Gruß D-Lander



Handelt sich bei den hinteren Naben um normale Chris King 135mm / 12mm - leider keine SingleSpeed Naben! 

Also, her mit der Info!


----------



## drurs (25. August 2012)

Singlespeed umbauteile vom http://singlespeedshop.com/

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## Un1que (25. August 2012)

Andere Fragestellung:

Wo kriege ich auf die schnelle diese Sapcer her (Hersteller?):


----------



## Dutshlander (25. August 2012)

zb hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/SINGLESPEED-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4169eac45d
einfach ein wenig stöbern in der Bucht.
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## Eksduro (25. August 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> So da ist es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




verdammt wie gut 

hatte bei meinem "normalen" AM anfangs mal die gleiche überlegung was die farbgebung angeht, hab mich aber dann doch nicht getraut...

bin auf den aufbau gespannt


----------



## Jack22001 (26. August 2012)

So heute war Bau und Basteltag:
Am kritischten war für mich das Steuerlager, da ich kein gescheites Werkzeug dafür habe. Also der Trick mit der Gewindestange. War nichts gescheites. Hab dann einen Holzklotz und einen Hammer verwendet. Wie früher als die Einpresstiefe 4mm war. 
Nach gefühlten 5 Stunden und einigen wenigen Pulsattacken wars dann aber perfekt. Der Rest war "Routine" und ich habs genossen. 

Hier das Ergebnis:





Kette ist inzwischen gekürzt, Aufkleber der Felgen und die zwei weissen am Rahmen weg.

ToDo's für morgen:
1. Schaltzughüllen kaufen (vergessen ) und die selbigen einbauen.
2. Bremsleitungen kürzen 
...und dann ab auf den Track.

Und auf der EB schau ich mal obs ne orange, scharze oder titanfarbende Kette gibt. 
Hat da wer nen Tip bezüglich Herstelller?

Ride on 
Jack


----------



## Jack22001 (26. August 2012)

Un1que schrieb:


> Meine beiden Pinion Rahmen sind nun auch da - nach einem gefühlten Jahrzent
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich da: Welche Hersteller bieten die Spacer für das hintere Ritzel an, resp. welche habt Ihr drauf? Und wo zu beziehen?
> 
> thx & happy trails,



Ich hab die von DMC in schwarz von bike-components.de


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> So heute war Bau und Basteltag:
> Am kritischten war für mich das Steuerlager, da ich kein gescheites Werkzeug dafür habe. Also der Trick mit der Gewindestange. War nichts gescheites. Hab dann einen Holzklotz und einen Hammer verwendet. Wie früher als die Einpresstiefe 4mm war.
> Nach gefühlten 5 Stunden und einigen wenigen Pulsattacken wars dann aber perfekt. Der Rest war "Routine" und ich habs genossen.
> 
> ...



Sieht klasse aus  werkzeug für Lagereinbau hätte ich gehabt 

Viel Spass damit


----------



## Dutshlander (27. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Pinion Fans, währe dankbar für einige Tipps bezüglich eine SSP Nabe/12mm steckachse. Da mein Helius in der Pipeline steckt und sodas ich bald mit den Aufbau beginnen werde. 
Schreib dochmal welche ihr verbaut habt. 
Dank im voraus.
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Und auf der EB schau ich mal obs ne orange, scharze oder titanfarbende Kette gibt.
> Hat da wer nen Tip bezüglich Herstelller?
> 
> Ride on
> Jack



 ja bitte... kettenfarbe in neutral. 


seit wann verbaut man farbige ketten


----------



## Martin1508 (27. August 2012)

@Jack22001: Gefällt mir sehr gut. Würde nur noch Remote Sattelstütze verbauen. Ansonsten geil. Auch die Farbe rockt. Muss Artur recht geben, nimm ne neutrale Kette. Mich hat schon die rote paar Bilder vorher geschockt.

Grüße


----------



## wosch (27. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja bitte... kettenfarbe in neutral.
> 
> 
> seit wann verbaut man farbige ketten



Was man nicht verbergen kann, sollte man betonen!


----------



## Martin1508 (27. August 2012)

wosch schrieb:


> Was man nicht verbergen kann, sollte man betonen!


 

Na dann:


----------



## Jack22001 (27. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja bitte... kettenfarbe in neutral.
> 
> 
> seit wann verbaut man farbige ketten



neutral wäre für mich an dem Bike dann schwarz - weil die fällt am wenigsten auf, oder ich lass es einfach so wie es ist 

Kanns kaum erwarten heute abend die Züge dranzubauen.

@dutschlander:
Hinterradnabe hab ich eine DT FR 440. man merkt schon die Grobe Verzahnung aber nur wenn die Kurbel in ner bestimmten stellung steht (Leerweg). vielleicht gibts irgendwann noch mal feinere Freilaufritzel von DT mit mehr Zähnen?? Grossartig stören wird der Leerweg aber nicht.

@martin:
ja wird bei bedarf nachgerüstet. Zugführungen hab ich schon anbraten lassen dafür. 
und ich nehm die europäerin. Den Rest dürft ihr nach belieben aufteilen 

@all / @vinc:
was ich aber schade fand: Warum ist die POM nicht verbaut? Ich würde euch empfehlen die noch mitzuordern, denn die Kette wird sicher mal kontakt zur Kettenstrebe haben.

@mzaskar: Werd ich mir merken mit dem Einpresswerkzeug, fürs nächste mal!  Wenn Du wieder fit bist, biste gerne fürs Probefahren eingeladen


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2012)

ist der  Kettenspanner von -N- ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (27. August 2012)

ne von pinion, war aber gleich dabei


----------



## M8184 (27. August 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Und auf der EB schau ich mal obs ne orange, scharze oder titanfarbende Kette gibt.
> Hat da wer nen Tip bezüglich Herstelller?
> 
> Ride on
> Jack


 

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1987/lang/x/kw/Spank/

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/4300/lang/x/kw/Magic_Colours/

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/5578/lang/x/kw/Dartmoor/


Bei Gocycle bekommst ein ganzes Arsenal an farbigen Ketten, ob das allerdings ein Wert hat kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## M8184 (27. August 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Pinion Fans, währe dankbar für einige Tipps bezüglich eine SSP Nabe/12mm steckachse. Da mein Helius in der Pipeline steckt und sodas ich bald mit den Aufbau beginnen werde.
> Schreib dochmal welche ihr verbaut habt.
> Dank im voraus.
> Gruß D-Lander


 

DT240s Singlespeed aufgebohrt auf 12mm -> falls das für dich eine Option ist


----------



## wowbagger (27. August 2012)

Also meine Ketten werden irgendwie immer schwarz....da würd ich mir um Farbe keine Sorgen machen, höchstens Ihr habt auch noch die farblich passende Schmotze dazu


----------



## coastalwolf (27. August 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> @dutschlander:
> Hinterradnabe hab ich eine DT FR 440. man merkt schon die Grobe Verzahnung aber nur wenn die Kurbel in ner bestimmten stellung steht (Leerweg). vielleicht gibts irgendwann noch mal feinere Freilaufritzel von DT mit mehr Zähnen?? Grossartig stören wird der Leerweg aber nicht.



Gibt's schon:
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=274

Habe die 36er Variante in einer 240er Nabe. Ist schon ein spürbarer Unterschied zur 18er Zahnscheibe. Sound wird natürlich auch hochfrequenter...


----------



## Jack22001 (27. August 2012)

cooool Danke Jungs, für die Ketten und Ritzel Links. Fetzt halt son Forum 

Bei uns ist der schmodder immer Giftgrün wenns regnet und ansonsten neonpink 
ne hast schon recht. schwarz wird die sicher bzw braun vom schlamm.


----------



## Dutshlander (28. August 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> DT240s Singlespeed aufgebohrt auf 12mm -> falls das für dich eine Option ist


Ist das eine Reine SSP-Nabe? 
DT ist schon eine Option  wie hast du die Aufgebohrt?

Möchte aber kein Bienenschwarm herumfahren
Suche eine reine SSP-Nabe die nicht soooo  laut ist.
Thx im Voraus


----------



## Maxkraft (28. August 2012)

@Jack22001
Bitte noch das Gewicht.


----------



## Jack22001 (28. August 2012)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> @Jack22001
> Bitte noch das Gewicht.



Da hab ich leider keine Ahnung irgendwo bei 16kg. Ich schau mal ob ich irgendwo ne Waage auftreiben kann...


----------



## M8184 (28. August 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ist das eine Reine SSP-Nabe?
> DT ist schon eine Option  wie hast du die Aufgebohrt?
> 
> Möchte aber kein Bienenschwarm herumfahren
> ...


 
Ja ist ne reine SSP Nabe

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/Hubs/240s/240s-center-lock-single-speed-bolt-on.aspx

Es gibt sie halt nur als Centerlock -> gibt aber Adapter auf 6 Loch.

Bei mir lief das ganze über Actionsports, ich hatte da angefragt ob es möglich ist die Nabe auf 135x12 umzurüsten -> AS hat dann bei DT nachgefragt und laut denen geht das -> also habe ich 2 LRS bei AS bestellt -> nach einiger Zeit kam dann von AS die Meldung das sie beim Umbau Festgestellt haben das es zwar Endkappen in 12mm gibt, aber leider die Achse nur 10mm hat -> also haben sie mir die Achse dann aufgebohrt auf 12mm, zum Aufbohren selber kann ich also leider nix sagen. Ich denke aber das sie die Nabe halt komplett demontiert haben und dann die Achse in ner Drehbank aufgebohrt haben.
Zum Geräusch usw. kann ich ebenfalls nichts sagen da ich noch auf mein Pinion Bike warte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (28. August 2012)

wobei die Homepage von DT Swiss ja eindeutig auch X-12 angibt,
da muss die Achse 12 mm haben


----------



## Dutshlander (28. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> wobei die Homepage von DT Swiss ja eindeutig auch X-12 angibt,
> da muss die Achse 12 mm haben


tsja so weit war ich auch schon, mal sehen werde mal über mein Händler nachfragen lassen obs-passt
Und jipijeeee, soeben ist mein Rahmen eingetroffen, muss noch wenige nächte bei meinen Händler schlafen da noch das Steuerlager eingepresst werden muss


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Da hab ich leider keine Ahnung irgendwo bei 16kg. Ich schau mal ob ich irgendwo ne Waage auftreiben kann...




 dann kommt wieder so ein pie mal daumen gewicht raus. 
(wie zu 90% hier im IBC )


----------



## Jack22001 (28. August 2012)

Ja Du Arthur,
 Das Gewicht ist doch eh nur pychologisch. einmal durch den Matsch gefahren ist die Bude eh nicht mehr 7854g schwer sondern 20865gramm. von daher. viel schwerer als mein Bass ist es jeden falls nicht und das hatte mal um die 14.6kg 

Ich hatte die Herstellerangaben derTeile mal grob zusammenaddiert un bin bei 15,6 gelandet. Praktische überprüfung steht noch aus...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Ja Du Arthur,
> Das Gewicht ist doch eh nur pychologisch. einmal durch den Matsch gefahren ist die Bude eh nicht mehr 7854g schwer sondern 20865gramm. von daher. viel schwerer als mein Bass ist es jeden falls nicht und das hatte mal um die 14.6kg
> 
> Ich hatte die Herstellerangaben derTeile mal grob zusammenaddiert un bin bei 15,6 gelandet. Praktische überprüfung steht noch aus...


hast auch wieder recht . 




komm schon René zeig ihn uns.


----------



## Dutshlander (28. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> komm schon René zeig ihn uns.


wenn bessere bilder  gemacht sind


----------



## M8184 (28. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> wobei die Homepage von DT Swiss ja eindeutig auch X-12 angibt,
> da muss die Achse 12 mm haben



Das hatte ich dort eben auch gesehen, nur nirgends im Internet habe ich einen x12 umbausatz gefunden, deshalb die Anfrage über AS. Was dann dabei raus kam steht ja oben


----------



## M8184 (28. August 2012)

Wobei es theoretisch damit 

http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=127

Funktionieren müsste.


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Da hab ich leider keine Ahnung irgendwo bei 16kg. Ich schau mal ob ich irgendwo ne Waage auftreiben kann...



bei mir in der Garage hängt eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (28. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bei mir in der Garage hängt eine




Als hätte ich es nicht geahnt!  ich wollts fast schon oben schreiben.
falls ich nochmal nen DH'ler aufbaue mach ich das gleich bei Dir. Ist ja alles da, was man so braucht.  perfekt.

so aber nun genug OT:

@dutschlander: Wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## Triple F (28. August 2012)

Ja, Bilder und v. a. das Gewicht!


----------



## Dutshlander (28. August 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> @dutschlander: Wir wollen T..... ähmmmm Bilder sehen


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa erst wenns dahoam isch, zzt isch warten angesagt Bis das steuerlager montiert isch
Bis dahin muscht ihr gedult zeigen 
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## wowbagger (30. August 2012)

Hey Dutshlander, 
habe gerade den 2013er Pinion Katalog runtergeladen. Dort gibts jetzt auch Naben aber ich denke das ist die Acros 1G nur eben mit Pinion gelabelt, kannst ja mal schauen...
Gibts jetzt endlich mal Bilder?


----------



## Dutshlander (30. August 2012)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Hey Dutshlander,
> habe gerade den 2013er Pinion Katalog runtergeladen. Dort gibts jetzt auch Naben aber ich denke das ist die Acros 1G nur eben mit Pinion gelabelt, kannst ja mal schauen...
> Gibts jetzt endlich mal Bilder?


Danke für den tip werde ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## gfx (30. August 2012)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Hey Dutshlander,
> habe gerade den 2013er Pinion Katalog runtergeladen. Dort gibts jetzt auch Naben aber ich denke das ist die Acros 1G nur eben mit Pinion gelabelt, kannst ja mal schauen...
> Gibts jetzt endlich mal Bilder?



Den Gerüchten entsprechend soll sie sehr fein verzahnt sein (>50) und sowohl via Across als auch Pinionshop zu bestellen...


Gruss
G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 100 Oktan (2. September 2012)

Die Pinion Nabe scheint tatsächlich eine ganz gute technische Lösung zu sein. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann ist die 12 mm Steckachsnabe allerdings im Augenblick noch nicht lieferbar. Kommt aber noch.

Mich treibt noch ein anderes Thema um: Die Reifenfreiheit.

Habe gesehen, dass hier einige mit 2,5 Zoll Reifen unterwegs sind.

Wie viel Platz habt Ihr noch zu den Kettenstreben? Wäre schön wenn jemand Fotos machen könnte mit einem 2,5er Reifen.

Danke.


----------



## Martin1508 (2. September 2012)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Die Pinion Nabe scheint tatsächlich eine ganz gute technische Lösung zu sein. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann ist die 12 mm Steckachsnabe allerdings im Augenblick noch nicht lieferbar. Kommt aber noch.
> 
> Mich treibt noch ein anderes Thema um: Die Reifenfreiheit.
> 
> ...



Moin,

Jack 22001 fährt auf seinem Pinion AM soweit ich gesehen habe eine Big Betty und die gilt nicht als Schmalhans sondern ist nen richtiger Brummer. Sollte also eigentlich wie bei jedem AM mit max. 2,5" gut hinhauen.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Jack22001 (2. September 2012)

richtisch maddin... moment ich messe mal....

so die betty ist hinten 6.2cm breit (messung an den äussersten stollen)
platz im rahmen:
rechts:  0.4cm
links:     0.8cm

so nun könnt ihr euch das ganze in zoll umrechnen 

Hab das Bike heute zum ersten mal richtig dreckig gemacht - hatte die woche noch besuch. 
*was soll ich sagen: is meins - bleibt meins -> extra
*
wie die anderen schon schrieben. liegt gut und satt auf dem trail.
bergab: ketten klappern, ketten springen sonst irgendwas - gibts ni. genug grosser gang fürs speeden. 
bergauf: steigungen bis 20prozent. ich hab keinen gang vermisst
on air: sehr neutral. kein abfallen nach vorne oder hinten. aktiver absprung geht viel leichter als beim bass (was jetzt an dem helius rahmen liegt, nicht nur am getriebe)

gänge flutschen wie von selber rein - ohne hakeln (ausser gang 6 und 12 ein klein wenig - vernachlässigbar). 
drehgriff schalter geht auch wunderbar. ich brauch keine trigger mehr. hab den rechten griff aber nicht viel gekürzt, so dass ich in der luft/beim absprung die ganze hand am griff hab und nicht am drehgriff. so schaltet man auch nicht ungewollt. 

zum gewicht sach ich nix, da ich derzeit konditionsmässig am arsch bin. fragt mich in 4 wochen nochmal. aber vergleichbar mit dem bass...

nunja soweit ne kurzzusammenfassung.

ach: ein kleiner kritikpunkt in sachen kettenstrebe:
die POM (der kettenstrebenschutz) ist nicht verbaut. Daher musste der gute alte schlauch herhalten. nicht so sexy, da ich das orange sehen wollte.

hab das aber am samstag gleich bei kalle auf der EB angebracht. er hat sich dem gleich angenommen und will mit seinen jungs und mädels die umsetzung testen. also es könnte gut sein das das ding noch serienmässig drangebaut wird. falls ja werd ich es nachrüsten lassen, wenn der rahmen irgendwann mal wieder in lübbrechtsen zur auffrischung vorbei muss. leider werden bis dahin noch x jahre ins land ziehen. 

so und da das hier ja noch immer ne galerie ist - heute mit patina:











jaja ich kürze die leitungen noch


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2012)

Soche Bericht liest man gerne

Würd am Sitzrohr sicherheitshalber noch einen Aufkleber hinter der Bremsleitung anbringen. Unnützes abscheuern wäre unschön

G.


----------



## Jack22001 (2. September 2012)

danke für den tipp. muss gleich mal die folie suchen. muss noch mehr am bike tapen


----------



## dr.juggles (2. September 2012)

starkes pinion!


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2012)

bzgl. Kettenstrebenschutz .... farbloses Lenkerband


----------



## Martin1508 (3. September 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa erst wenns dahoam isch, zzt isch warten angesagt Bis das steuerlager montiert isch
> Bis dahin muscht ihr gedult zeigen
> Gruß D-Lander


 
Moin,

kommt bei Dir noch was? Da wartet man und wartet und nichts passiert.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Dutshlander (3. September 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kommt bei Dir noch was? Da wartet man und wartet und nichts passiert.
> GruÃ, Martin


Hi hier mal ein kurzen zwischenstand:
1. Falsche Farbe der Pinion Box geleiefert bekommen (die haben bei  Ð keins in meine bestellte Farbe  ins Regal gefunden) die deppen!
 nun hat  Ð ein schwarzes geliefert, was ich erstmal fahren kÃ¶nnte, meine Bestellte farbe der Box werde ich in einige Wochen zugeschickt bekommen
2. Habe ich via mein HÃ¤ndler ein Steuerlager bei Acros (ins Schwarz) bestellt, geliefert ist ein WEIÃES , ich glaube bei Acros kennen sie kein unterschied zwischen Schwarz & WeiÃ
​Resumee: es dauert noch vor ich hier was weiter Posten kann  weil ich ab nÃ¤chste Woche 14 Tage im Urlaub (Mittelmeer) bin.
Groeten  van D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (3. September 2012)

Die jungs bräuchten echt jem. Der die ausgehenden rahmen mit der auftragsbestätigung nochmal abgleicht bevor die rahmen raus gehen. Das wär doch echt soooooooo einfach und würde beidseitigen ärger soooooo viel mindern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (3. September 2012)

scheinen ziemlich im stress zu sein, dazu wir nervköppe noch ständig am telefon ...


----------



## guru39 (3. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die jungs bräuchten echt jem. Der die ausgehenden rahmen mit der auftragsbestätigung nochmal abgleicht bevor die rahmen raus gehen. Das wär doch echt soooooooo einfach und würde beidseitigen ärger soooooo viel mindern



Händler?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Händler?


 
Hast ja Recht Guru. Den nächsten Rahmen bestelle ich auch bei Dir. Spare damit wahrscheinlich genau die 1500 Euro extra, die ich durch ausprobieren zusätzlich investieren musste. Weißt doch wie es ist, aus Fehlern wird man klug. 

Bin von deinen Aufbauten schwer begeistert.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Dutshlander (4. September 2012)

Möchte eins noch klarstellen  in meinen fall:
 Hier trifft mein händler keine schuld,  ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen warum nach eine (seeeeeehr laaaaange) lieferzeit es immer noch zu solche pannen kommen muss. Bestellt in KW17, liefertermin KW27 tatsächlich geliefert KW36 und dan ist die Farbe der Box falsch? Und on Top die auslieferungs Panne bei der Fa Acros 
Naja was lange wird............
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Dutshlander (4. September 2012)

Und ja ich weiss das die Firmen unter "Eurobike" stress standen. 
Und nein habe mich nicht aufgeregt. 
Ich denke mal das ich mein Aufbau morgen anfangen könnte. 
Also bis denne. D-Lander


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. September 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Hier das Ergebnis:



Klasse Aufbau und viel Spaß damit


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)

@guru

Nee, ich meinte das headquarter 

Meinen nä N rahmen bestell ich übrigens auch bei dir


----------



## Dutshlander (6. September 2012)

Helius AC Pinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fast fertig 
Werde noch eine Orange Pinion von Nicolai zugesand bekommen, sobald sie wieder Orangene bekommen.
Muss noch kleinigkeiten fertigstellen. Erst mal Urlaub.
Bis in 14 Tage da gehts weiter.
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2012)

sehr goil Dütshy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (6. September 2012)

was ist das denn für ne farbe? titan?

sieht auf jeden fall geil aus


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. September 2012)

Schickes Rad.
1.5 Steuerrohr am (filigranen) AC sieht allerdings aus wie drangespuckt.
Und warum Piggy unten, Luftdämpfer funktioniert doch so viel schlechter!?


----------



## de´ AK77 (6. September 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ne farbe? titan?
> 
> sieht auf jeden fall geil aus



jau Spletti das ist genau DAS Titan welches Du heute bei uns geordert hast


----------



## andi.f.1809 (6. September 2012)

Rahmengewicht bitte;-)


----------



## deko358 (6. September 2012)

Gesamtgewicht bitte auch!


----------



## Eksduro (6. September 2012)

hui...sehr schick

ich würds sogar so lassen, also mit schwarzer box...aber is ja geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Green Epic (6. September 2012)

Klasse Bike


----------



## Spletti (6. September 2012)

warum haben denn manche auf der linken seite des getriebes eine weiße " kappe" und manche eine schwarze? fällt mir jetzt erst auf....


----------



## Spletti (6. September 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> jau Spletti das ist genau DAS Titan welches Du heute bei uns geordert hast


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> warum haben denn manche auf der linken seite des getriebes eine weiße " kappe" und manche eine schwarze? fällt mir jetzt erst auf....



Das ist nur die Transportsicherung, der echte Deckel ist dann schwarz.


----------



## Spletti (6. September 2012)

ok


----------



## Dutshlander (6. September 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Schickes Rad.
> 1.5 Steuerrohr am (filigranen) AC sieht allerdings aus wie drangespuckt.
> Und warum Piggy unten, Luftdämpfer funktioniert doch so viel schlechter!?



1. musst du mal "Live" gesehen haben, dan ist nix mehr wie drangespuckt 
2. habe noch nicht versucht ob es andersherum besser geht, wo hats du den diese "weisheit" her  das es "viel schlechter" funktioniert 
 kann ich nicht nachvolziehen, _wird ja sooo viel heiße luft verspruht hier im Forum_


----------



## Triple F (6. September 2012)

Wow, da hat sich das Warten gelohnt!
Gibt es ein Rahmengewicht *pfeiff*?

Schönen Urlaub! Ich könnte jetzt nicht zwei Wochen auf so ein Bike verzichten


----------



## guru39 (7. September 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> 2. habe noch nicht versucht ob es andersherum besser geht, wo hats du den diese "weisheit" her  das es "viel schlechter" funktioniert
> kann ich nicht nachvolziehen



Dütshy,

das Baik lässt sich besser tragen wenn man den Dämpfer dreht 

Nen schönen Urlaub wünsche ich dir


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2012)

das warten hat sich ja gelohnt  die Pinion Bikes sehen alle klasse aus 

Ich warte nur auf die ersten verdreckten


----------



## Un1que (7. September 2012)

Unsere Beiden im Aufbau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (7. September 2012)

beide fett


----------



## the donkey (7. September 2012)

Wirklich sehr schöne Pinion´s hier!
Bin schon neidisch!

Jedoch hab ich ein rein optisches Problem mit dem Kabelsalat an den ganzen Bikes.
Jetzt haben die soviel Hirnschmalz in die Schaltung investiert und dann wirds meiner Meinung nach durch die Art und Weise der Kabelführung am Schaltgriff verdorben.
Für mich ein absolutes K.O Kriterium in der Preisklasse egal wie gut die Schaltung ist.

Muß das jetzt los werden sorry


----------



## Helius-FR (8. September 2012)

Wie auch immer ihr alle an die Farbigen Pinions gekommen seid ?

Ich habe die Aussage von N das es nur Schwarz, Blau und Silber gibt.
Alle anderen Farben müssen Minimum 10 Stück abgenommen werden und daher nur die Standart Farben...


----------



## Martin1508 (8. September 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schöne Pinion´s hier!
> Bin schon neidisch!
> 
> Jedoch hab ich ein rein optisches Problem mit dem Kabelsalat an den ganzen Bikes.
> ...


 
Na dann, gibt ja auch noch Kettenschaltung o.ä.

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2012)

@unique

Sehr geil


----------



## oldman (8. September 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Na dann, gibt ja auch noch Kettenschaltung o.ä.
> 
> Grüße




stimmt, an Kettenschaltungen hat es keinen Kabelsalat...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2012)

Die Doppelleitung an so einem Drehgriff läßt sich doch optisch perfekt verlegen...wo ist da ein Problem

G.


----------



## wowbagger (8. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das warten hat sich ja gelohnt  die Pinion Bikes sehen alle klasse aus
> 
> Ich warte nur auf die ersten verdreckten



es ist zu trocken, ich finde keine Drecklöcher! Nur staub....


----------



## Schoschi (9. September 2012)

Da kommt doch ne normale 9fach-Kette drauf?!? Es gibt doch auch spezielle Singlespeedketten, oder Trialketten die sich nicht schalten lassen, aber dafür stabiler sind......???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (10. September 2012)

Morgen,
Also ich hab ne 9fach drauf, bei singlespeed Ketten musst du aufpassen, dass die nicht zu breit für den kettenspanner sind (das Problem hatte ich mal mit dem Rohloff Spanner...)
Gruß, uli


----------



## Jack22001 (12. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das warten hat sich ja gelohnt  die Pinion Bikes sehen alle klasse aus
> 
> Ich warte nur auf die ersten verdreckten



--> Galerie


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. September 2012)

Helius AM Pinion nach der ersten Probefahrt!!






Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Martin1508 (14. September 2012)

Geil!


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. September 2012)

Sehr geil


----------



## RandyAndy (14. September 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Helius AM Pinion nach der ersten Probefahrt!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil! Sulfur oder Signal Yellow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (14. September 2012)

Hey Thomas, fast so schön wie meins......
Heut kam meines an, in 2h zusammengebaut und erste Ausfahrt, absolut genial. Vorallem die fehlende Geräuschkulisse ist ein Traum....


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. September 2012)

Pinion Bikes!
















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2012)

was für geile Maschinen und Werkzeuge


----------



## Schoschi (14. September 2012)




----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2012)

uuuh, da braucht es aber noch einen schwarzen Adapter für die HR-Bremse  

Am besten ne ganze Bremse in Schwarz mit blauen Kolbendeckel  

Sieht klasse aus in diesem schwarz mit blau


----------



## Schoschi (14. September 2012)

Hehe, bin froh wenn noch bissl silber mit drin ist, will mir noch silberne Decals besorgen und versetzt überkleben, mit blauem Schatteneffekt quasi...


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2012)

schoschi, schönes bike, jetz musst nur noch dei hauptproplem lösen, öfters fahren fauler sack


----------



## Schoschi (14. September 2012)

da hast recht metzla...............jetzt gibts ka Ausreden mehr....


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2012)

also morgen oder sonntag, such des raus, mach mer die techno tour


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. September 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


>



Geile Bude!!

Aufkleber gehen Montag raus.

Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2012)

Uiuiui...da wird ja eins schöner wies andere

G.


----------



## OldSchool (14. September 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


>



 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2012)

Geile Teile Thomas. 

Dainz natürlich auch Schoschi


----------



## Triple F (14. September 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


>



Unheimlich... da kann jemand Gedanken lesen. Nicht nur um die Pinion, sondern auch um diese Rahmenfarben und diese ExtraLove-Optionen schleich' ich in Gedanken die ganze Zeit drum herum.


----------



## Un1que (17. September 2012)

Kann es sein, dass die Anleitung zur Montage der Schaltzüge nicht korrekt ist  Habe da irgendwie meine Mühe...


----------



## Jack22001 (17. September 2012)

Also ich habe alles nach Anleitung gemacht. Das hat geklappt. Ist halt recht fummelig und ich hoffe das nicht wieder so schnell machen zu müssen, da man am besten 3 hände haben muss. Den ersten Zug hab ich versaut (zu kurz abgeschnitten), weil ich einen schritt übersehen hatte im Handbuch.

Daher genau nach Anleitung arbeiten. Dann klappt es.

Falls euch das auchmal passiert könnt ihr einen Tandemschaltzug nehmen mit mindestens 3m länge.


P.S. sehr schöne bikes hier. Zum Glück gabs die Bilder noch nicht als ich bestellt hab, sonst wäre ich heute mit der Farbwahl noch nicht durch


----------



## Dutshlander (24. September 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Daher genau nach Anleitung arbeiten. Dann klappt es.
> 
> P.S. sehr schöne bikes hier.


yepp, fummelig aber machbar


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2012)

Schöne dezente Farbe

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (25. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schöne dezente Farbe
> 
> G.


Pinion seitendecken werden noch in Orange kommen , ist bei der auslieferung leider schief-gelaufen war aber Bestellt
Erste ausritt ist supi verlaufen bin begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2012)

Verdammt, gerade mit dem schwarzen Kasten schauts doch gut aus
ich würd nimmer dran rumschrauben wenns jetzt so gut funktioniert

G.


----------



## Jack22001 (25. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammt, gerade mit dem schwarzen Kasten schauts doch gut aus
> ich würd nimmer dran rumschrauben wenns jetzt so gut funktioniert
> 
> G.



Ja wobei der Tausch des Seitendeckels kein Problem ist. Ist in 2 minuten gemacht. 
Sieht gut aus, Dutschlander 

ach ist die kurze Federwegeinstellung gewollt? (unteres loch am Umlenkhebel = am wenigsten Federweg)


----------



## Dutshlander (25. September 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> ach ist die lurze Federwegeinstellung gewollt? (unteres loch am Umlenkhebel = am wenigsten Federweg)


 
sachte, sachte  bin doch noch in der findungsmaßnahme


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. September 2012)

Helius AM Pinion 15,6 kg.
















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Eksduro (27. September 2012)

hamma!


----------



## Martin1508 (27. September 2012)

Alter Falter!!!

Kann mal jemand zum Aufwischen kommen?

Der Hobel ist ja nur noch schön

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (27. September 2012)

ziemlich schick. ZTR Flow wollt ich eigentlich auch dran bauen, aber die Hinterradnabe hatte zuviele löcher dafür


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2012)

Nicht meine Farbe, aber geil

G.


----------



## Thorolf (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem ich bisher das Forum nur passiv beobachtet habe, möchte ich heute auch mal einen Beitrag dazu leisten.

Neben diesen vielen sehr schönen Helius vergißt man fast, dass es noch andere Nicoali mit Pinion gibt.

Hier mal ein Beispiel ohne Kettenspanner, dafür mit Riemen.


----------



## Herrrow (5. Oktober 2012)

sehr schöne AM Pinions, die ihr da aufgebaut habt. gefallen mir alle sehr gut und ich würde jedes sofort nehmen.

ich werde meinen Rahmen/komplettrad wohl erst ende nächster Woche zum ersten mal Live bewundern können.

Hat eventuell einer von euch schon mal probiert einen E.Thirteen tacco bash an die Pinion kettenführungsaufnahme zu montieren? Wenn der Platz zwischen Getriebe und Rietzel breit genug ist sollte das doch funktionieren oder was meint ihr?

selbstverständlich soll der tacco nur als Schutz dienen und nicht vorsätzlich und ständig zum aufsetzen (Street, Trail) benutzt werden.
Passende löcher zur Befestigung sollten von den Techpros doch auch schnell gebort sein?


----------



## deko358 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Südtirolurlaub kam mein Helius AC Pinion.
Getriebe schaltet butterweich, das Helius AC klettert skuper.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden, das Pinion Getriebe ist für mich als überzeugter Getriebefahrer (bisher Rohloff) die ideale Schaltung.

Wünsche allen anderen viel Spaß mit ihrem Pinion.

Bis demnächst


----------



## muddiver (6. Oktober 2012)

Haut das noch hin mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze? Sieht enorm weit rausgezogen aus.


----------



## deko358 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ja, passt noch, ist die lange Version (glaube 420mm) der RS Reverb, aber kleiner als L hätte ich den Rahmen wohl nicht nehmen dürfen.


----------



## Spletti (7. Oktober 2012)

deko358 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Südtirolurlaub kam mein Helius AC Pinion.
> Getriebe schaltet butterweich, das Helius AC klettert skuper.
> 
> ...



wie groß bist du denn und was für eine schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## deko358 (7. Oktober 2012)

Bin 1,89m / Schrittlänge ca. 88cm


----------



## gfx (7. Oktober 2012)

Wie ist eigentlich der Gewichtsunterschied Pinion AM/AC in L ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (7. Oktober 2012)

deko358 schrieb:


> Bin 1,89m / Schrittlänge ca. 88cm



danke. der rahmen ist größe L?


----------



## Herrrow (7. Oktober 2012)

hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem AM Pinion in Kombination mit dem RS Monarch Plus RC3 2013 Dämpfer?
Ich weiß nicht genau ob ich lieber den mit der "normalen" Luftkammer nehmen soll oder den "High Volume"
Ich habe meine Federkenlinie lieber etwas Progressiv als Linear. Degressiv kann ich garnicht fahren.

Der "High Volume" würde den rahmen doch in Richtung linearer/degressiver beinflussen, oder verstehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## deko358 (7. Oktober 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> danke. der rahmen ist größe L?


Rahmen ist ein L. Passt für mich gut.


----------



## Herrrow (10. Oktober 2012)

Herrrow schrieb:


> hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem AM Pinion in Kombination mit dem RS Monarch Plus RC3 2013 Dämpfer?
> Ich weiß nicht genau ob ich lieber den mit der "normalen" Luftkammer nehmen soll oder den "High Volume"
> Ich habe meine Federkenlinie lieber etwas Progressiv als Linear. Degressiv kann ich garnicht fahren.
> 
> Der "High Volume" würde den rahmen doch in Richtung linearer/degressiver beinflussen, oder verstehe ich das falsch ?



So nun ist's klar - der High Volume ist für Fahrer ab 95Kg geeignet oder für diejenigen, die es nicht leicht progressiv mögen.

mein Monarch Plus RC3 ist nicht Aftermarket sondern direkt von Nicolai/RS für den Rahmen abgestimmt.

Tests folgen vorraussichtlich ab nächster Woche, die Spannung steigt


----------



## Herrrow (11. Oktober 2012)

Herrrow schrieb:


> So nun ist's klar - der High Volume ist für Fahrer ab 95Kg geeignet oder für diejenigen, die es nicht leicht progressiv mögen.
> 
> mein Monarch Plus RC3 ist nicht Aftermarket sondern direkt von Nicolai/RS für den Rahmen abgestimmt.
> 
> Tests folgen vorraussichtlich ab nächster Woche, die Spannung steigt



kurz vor der Fertigstellung beim Reuber


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2012)

Welche farbe ist denn das?


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Bikes hier.
Aber an den Kettenspanner werde ich mich kaum gewöhnen können, sieht aus wie drangespuckt.


----------



## Herrrow (11. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Welche farbe ist denn das?



Grau/Anthrazit Pulver


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Oktober 2012)

sieht aus wie das zeltgraue aus dem ibc test
schicke farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> 1.5 Steuerrohr am (filigranen) AC sieht allerdings aus wie drangespuckt. wie drangespuckt, sieht allerdings aus wie drangespuckt..


andere kommentare Bitte es wird langweilig:kotz:das "wie drangespuckt"


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt doch, aber warum stehst Du nicht drüber wenn´s Dir gefällt?


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Oktober 2012)

du hast mich nicht verstanden, sei es drumm.

.


----------



## gfx (11. Oktober 2012)

Habe meine Naben zum Pinion gefunden:
http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/soc09-industry-nine_11.jpg

Steckachsen kompatibel 12x135 (gäbe es auch in 142)
3 Grad Leertritt 
6fache Einrastetung
Viele Farben

*smile*

Gruss
G.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Oktober 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Habe meine Naben zum Pinion gefunden:
> http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/soc09-industry-nine_11.jpg
> 
> Steckachsen kompatibel 12x135 (gäbe es auch in 142)
> ...


schöne nabe
aber schöner preis://Singlespeed hubset: MSRP $579.99 //


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Oktober 2012)

Cooles Ding 
Wie viele Ritzel passen drauf ? 4 ? 
Das Ding würde ich sogar in meine DH Kiste einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (11. Oktober 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> schöne nabe
> aber schöner preis



Für Vorder- und Hinternabe als Set kann ich es grad noch verkraften...


Und die Funktion soll Richtung Chris King gehen, ausser dass CK keine Steckachsen und Singlespeed haben (und auch nicht in Planung)
Siehe auch
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/industry-nine-vs-chris-king-hub-debate-203479/
G.


----------



## gfx (11. Oktober 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Cooles Ding
> Wie viele Ritzel passen drauf ? 4 ?
> Das Ding würde ich sogar in meine DH Kiste einbauen.



Gemäss hier sind's bis zu 5 Ritzel:
http://vimeo.com/m/4249842 (bei 5min 55s)

;-)


----------



## liquidnight (12. Oktober 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Habe meine Naben zum Pinion gefunden:
> http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/soc09-industry-nine_11.jpg
> 
> Steckachsen kompatibel 12x135 (gäbe es auch in 142)
> ...


Die Nabe würde mich auf jeden Fall interessieren.
Hast Du dafür einen Produktnamen gefunden ? Oder eine Verkaufsseite ? Oder den Hersteller ?


----------



## gfx (12. Oktober 2012)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Die Nabe würde mich auf jeden Fall interessieren.
> Hast Du dafür einen Produktnamen gefunden ? Oder eine Verkaufsseite ? Oder den Hersteller ?



Hersteller mit allen Infos:
http://www.industrynine.net/Hubs
Am besten wohl das Set (Vorder- UND Hinternabe) im Shop auswählen und dann die Infos an Dealer schicken:

in Deutschland: http://www.shocker-distribution.com

Hope that helps... ;-)

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Oktober 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Und die Funktion soll Richtung Chris King gehen, ausser dass CK keine Steckachsen und Singlespeed haben (und auch nicht in Planung)
> .



Häh...

http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CKMAIN


----------



## gfx (12. Oktober 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Häh...
> 
> http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CKMAIN



Anfrage bei CK ergab: sie stellen keine Singlespeed Naben her, welche mit 12x135mm kompatibel sind. Und es sei auch nicht geplant (wie bei anderen Hersteller)
Zitat CK:
"Rear SS hub is only available with FunBolts. We do not offer a SS rear hub with 12mm through."
Gruss
PS: auch nicht als Sonderoption


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Oktober 2012)

Ok, ich hatte es nicht als SS mit Steckachse verstanden, sondern jeweils SS oder Steckachse einzeln.


----------



## M8184 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal im Techtalk ein seperaten Thread zum Thema Pinion eröffnet.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...51#post9993551


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Oktober 2012)

Und hier is mein Helius AM Pinion


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2012)

^^ sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

Optisch absolut top 
Aber mir kommt dennoch immer das kalte graußen, wenn ich eine weiße Druckstrebe sehe und mir deren Optik als Nichtklickifahrer nach den ersten Dreckfahrten vorstelle

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2012)

ne weisse druckstrebe wird genau so schnell dreckig wie eine schwarze, blau, rote usw.


----------



## zingel (24. Oktober 2012)

machst du hinten auch noch nen Kettenspanner ran?


----------



## WODAN (24. Oktober 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> machst du hinten auch noch nen Kettenspanner ran?



Da kommt doch das Schaltwerk ran, somit 10x 18 Gänge 

Mal schaun wann das der Erste macht....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne weisse druckstrebe wird genau so schnell dreckig wie eine schwarze, blau, rote usw.



Jain...die 1000de Kratzer die durch den Schlamm entstehen bleiben dunkel, auch wenn man das Rad mal wäscht...aber nur solange bis der Lack an den Kanten ganz weg ist
Elox hält da eine Ewigkeit länger

An meinem weißen Rad had ich da regelmäßig 2 Schichten Aufkleber an der Schleifstelle der Strebe...mittlerweile unter den Aufklebern einen kleinen ganz dünnen Aluwinkel

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> machst du hinten auch noch nen Kettenspanner ran?



Finde die Option hinten noch das Schaltauge zu haben ansich gut
Biste im Urlaub, reißte dir das Teil vorne ab, dann kannste nen Rohloffspanner auf die Schnelle dranschrauben

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jain...die 1000de Kratzer die durch den Schlamm entstehen bleiben dunkel,



pulverbeschichtung kannst du mit schleifmittel aus dem autobedarf wieder sauber und kratzerfrei bekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> pulverbeschichtung kannst du mit schleifmittel aus dem autobedarf wieder sauber und kratzerfrei bekommen.



Weißt doch, ich bin net so der Putzer...drum fahr ich ja am liebsten gleich schwarz

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Oktober 2012)

Mir is das Schaltauge vorhin erst aufgefallen und ich hab mich gefragt was das da soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mir is das Schaltauge vorhin erst aufgefallen und ich hab mich gefragt was das da soll



Also ich finds gut das es noch dran ist. Muß man sehen wie eine ISCG Aufnahme wenn man keine Kettenführung fährt...die sägt man ja auch nicht einfach ab

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja... Zur Not macht Kalle bestimmt auch eines ohne Schaltauge....


----------



## guru39 (1. November 2012)

Titan elox


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2012)

Das Nico Pinion ist einfach nur genial

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. November 2012)

wahnsinns teil!


----------



## Dutshlander (1. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Titan elox


hey mijn kleur 
sorry hier die übersetzung
hey meine Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (1. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hey mijn kleur
> sorry hier die übersetzung
> hey meine Farbe



ja aber da steht mein name drauf


----------



## Dutshlander (1. November 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> ja aber da steht mein name drauf


yepp


----------



## zingel (2. November 2012)

ich würds nicht gerade beim Schriftzug einspannen - sofern der geklebt ist.

aber sehr schönes Teil!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. November 2012)

Feines Teil!


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. November 2012)

Rahmenbau in Perfektion


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

Klopf klopf klopf... Guck mal wer da ist:


----------



## schnubbi81 (3. November 2012)

ich würde noch nen spacer unter den vorbau machen! ;-)


----------



## Dutshlander (3. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Klopf klopf klopf... Guck mal wer da ist:


Mach was schönes raus, aber du wirst da viel Spaß mit haben, da bin ich mir sehr sehr sicher.


----------



## dr.juggles (3. November 2012)

wie odb schon zu sagen pflegte:"uh baby i like it raw!"


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> ich würde noch nen spacer unter den vorbau machen! ;-)



Gute Idee ! Werde ich mir zu Herzen nehmen. Hab mir überlegt, vielleicht auch 'nen Sattel inkl. Stütze und Laufräder einzubauen. Mal schauen...
*Ironiemodus aus*
;-)

Achso: der Dämpfer ist 1) nicht fest eingebaut und 2) soll er so evtl. Flaschen mehr Platz bieten

Gruss
Georges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Mach was schönes raus, aber du wirst da viel Spaß mit haben, da bin ich mir sehr sehr sicher.


----------



## DocB (3. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Klopf klopf klopf... Guck mal wer da ist:



Schöner Rahmen!
Ist das ein S-Rahmen? AM oder AC? (Sorry, kenne mich nicht so aus)
An die versammelte Gemeinde:
gibt es irgendein Schutzverfahren, so dass Raw lange schön bleibt - oder muss man nachpolieren (keine Zeit zu)? Ich glaub' ich hab' mal gelesen, dass Klarlack sehr schnell unansehnlich wird...


----------



## Martin1508 (3. November 2012)

Moin,

Ist ein Helius AM Pinion in Medium mit 1,5 Steuerrohr. Fahre einen ION ST in RAW und finde gerade die Patina sehr schön. Wobei ich finde, dass RAW relativ unempfindlich ist.

Gruss


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

DocB schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmen!
> Ist das ein S-Rahmen? AM oder AC? (Sorry, kenne mich nicht so aus)
> An die versammelte Gemeinde:
> gibt es irgendein Schutzverfahren, so dass Raw lange schön bleibt - oder muss man nachpolieren (keine Zeit zu)? Ich glaub' ich hab' mal gelesen, dass Klarlack sehr schnell unansehnlich wird...



Meins ist ein AM in L mit 1.5" steuerrohr; Sitz- und Unterrohr sind dickwandiger. 

Hab mich dann doch gegen schwarz Eloxal entschieden, weil starke Kratzer - zumindest am jetzigen Normalobike - schnell sichtbar sind. 

Gruss
Georges


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. November 2012)

Bitte Spacer weg und die Griffe...!


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2012)

Es geht halt nicht immer nur um die optik! 

Wenn er sie braucht ists doch ok.


----------



## Martin1508 (3. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Meins ist ein AC in L mit 1.5" steuerrohr; Sitz- und Unterrohr sind dickwandiger.
> 
> Hab mich dann doch gegen schwarz Eloxal entschieden, weil starke Kratzer - zumindest am jetzigen Normalobike - schnell sichtbar sind.
> 
> ...



Oh, da hab ich mich ja ganz schon verhauen.


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bitte Spacer weg und die Griffe...!



Spacer: bitte lesen lernen (siehe oben)*
Griffe: Geschmacksache und vom Bikeeinsatz abhängig. Bin kein Park-Biker... 

Gruss
G. 

* : wer kürzt schon seine Gabel, bevor er sein Bike gefahren ist??? Sorry...


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Es geht halt nicht immer nur um die optik!
> 
> Wenn er sie braucht ists doch ok.



DANKE... In der Hoffnung, Du seist nicht die Ausnahme ... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (3. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Es geht halt nicht immer nur um die optik!
> 
> Wenn er sie braucht ists doch ok.



Das Auge fährt immer mit...  

Verstehe den Aufbau wohl nicht....


----------



## Dutshlander (3. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Es geht halt nicht immer nur um die optik!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gfx schrieb:


> DANKE... In der Hoffnung, Du seist nicht die Ausnahme ... ;-)


sein Bike induvalität verleihen können ist doch was feines
* 
*


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. November 2012)

Ja, das stimmt. Aber keine 6cm Spacer. Dann passt der Rahmen nicht.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. November 2012)

also wirklich, warte doch bis das Bike fertig auf die Räder steht


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> sein Bike induvalität verleihen können ist doch was feines
> *
> *



Sobald man hier was postet, dann wird zurück geschossen. Wie wäre es einfach sich zuerst zu hinterfragen, wieso der andere dies so gemacht. Wenn man doch nicht auf eine Antwort, kann man immer noch fragen...


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Aber keine 6cm Spacer. Dann passt der Rahmen nicht.



Begründung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> also wirklich, warte doch bis das Bike fertig auf die Räder steht


----------



## Dutshlander (3. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Sobald man hier was postet, dann wird zurück geschossen. Wie wäre es einfach sich zuerst zu hinterfragen, wieso der andere dies so gemacht. Wenn man doch nicht auf eine Antwort, kann man immer noch fragen...
> 
> *bier*


hola, meine posts waren gut gemeint (im ernst)


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Begründung?



Dann frage ich mal:

Wieso 6cm Spacer ?


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das Auge fährt immer mit...
> 
> Verstehe den Aufbau wohl nicht....



Hab zwei Augen (plus die Brille macht vier), die mitfahren...

Der gute Beobachter merkt, dass die Spacer auch zwei Farben haben. Und wer 1+1 zusammenrechnen kann, kommt auf dem Schluss, dass das Ganze wohl noch gekürzt wird.
Wir wollen mal die Erwartungen an die Leserschaft nicht zu hoch setzen....


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hola, meine posts waren gut gemeint (im ernst)



Mea culpa: habe ich auch so verstanden - ich meinte eher die anderen. Und ich über Deine Aussagen dankbar!


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. November 2012)

Da hast du recht... Scheinbar hast du bei deinen anderen Bikes auch viele Spacer. 
Wird also einen Grund haben. 

Der Rest ist Super!


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mal:
> 
> Wieso 6cm Spacer ?



Weil ich einfach nicht zweimal mein Gabelschaft kürzen möchte und weil ich noch weniger von Anfang an zuviel "absägen" will.
Weiss ned, aber ist das nicht verständlich?


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. November 2012)

Ich baue die Gabel erst ein, wenn ich die richtige Länge gemessen habe und die Gabel gekürzt habe.


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich baue die Gabel erst ein, wenn ich die richtige Länge gemessen habe und die Gabel gekürzt habe.



Auch 'ne Variante.
Da ich noch kein Nicolai (längere Zeit) Gefahren bin, gehe ich hier mit dem "Probieren dann Sägen"-Ansatz vor. Werde langsam die Spacer nach oben, der Vorbau nach unten bewegen. Dann weiss ich, wo ich schneiden muss.


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wird also einen Grund haben.
> 
> Der Rest ist Super!



1) bis jetzt angenehmer im Unterrücken
2) Danke 

Und mit den roten Industrie Nine wird's noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (3. November 2012)

Dann machen die Spacer wirklich etwas aus. Rückenschmerzen sind Mist.
Viel Spass beim Aufbau.


----------



## Triple F (3. November 2012)

Manchmal fehlt hier einigen ein wenig Phantasie und Geduld 

Hast du zufällig das Gewicht? Ein AC in L mit Pinion steht bei mir auch auf der Agenda (dauert aber noch..) und mich würde mal ein leichter Aufbau reizen.


----------



## Martin1508 (3. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Meins ist ein AC in L mit 1.5" steuerrohr; Sitz- und Unterrohr sind dickwandiger.
> 
> Hab mich dann doch gegen schwarz Eloxal entschieden, weil starke Kratzer - zumindest am jetzigen Normalobike - schnell sichtbar sind.
> 
> ...



Darf ich jetzt mal ganz blöd fragen. Es handelt sich um einen AC mit AM Gussets, AM Dämpferaufnahme und verstärktem Sitz- und Unterrohr. Wo ist jetzt genau der Unterschied zum AM? Mir fällt nur der geringere Federweg ein aber warum dann eine Lyrik?

Bin gespannt.

Gruss


----------



## acmatze (3. November 2012)

.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2012)

acmatze schrieb:


> och nö, nicht schon wieder n aufbau mit 17 Spacern unterm vorbau und dann auch noch n lenker mit ordentlich rise. fährt sich bestimmt super ;-). und als i-tüpfelchen dann auch noch die ergon bar-ends. HILFE! Da hätte ich mir eher n baukran zugelegt, der wäre bestimmt noch n ticken höher...
> aber jeder wie er will .



Um die Zeit sollte man langsam ausgeschlafen haben 

G.


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Darf ich jetzt mal ganz blöd fragen. Es handelt sich um einen AC mit AM Gussets, AM Dämpferaufnahme und verstärktem Sitz- und Unterrohr. Wo ist jetzt genau der Unterschied zum AM? Mir fällt nur der geringere Federweg ein aber warum dann eine Lyrik?
> 
> Bin gespannt.
> 
> Gruss



Kein Problem.... Es handelt sich um einen Fehler MEINERSEITS SORRY!  (ich korrigiere es umgehend)
Es ist ein AM, mit AFR Unterrohr und gekürzter XL-Rohr (iD = 30.9 statt 31.8, also leicht dickwändiger).
Ich greife vor... warum die Stabilität, obwohl ich nicht in den Bikepark fahre (siehe Pedals)? Weil dies an der Sattelstütze dran "muss":
http://www.aevon-trailers.com/2009/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/aevon-std-120-black.jpg
(Es kommt meinerseits noch ein Umbau auf 26'' Rad. Wieso: Besser im Sand, wesentlich geringer Rollwiderstand als 18'' und Ersatz-Felge, falls auf dem Bike etwas passiert.)

Es ist eine Coil-Lyrik. Wieso? Weil ich sie zum 1/4 Preis einer Vanilla bekam...

Zum Gewicht: wie er ist, 10.9Kg

Gruss, Georges


----------



## Martin1508 (3. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Kein Problem.... Es handelt sich um einen Fehler MEINERSEITS SORRY!  (ich korrigiere es umgehend)
> Es ist ein AM, mit AFR Unterrohr und gekürzter XL-Rohr (iD = 30.9 statt 31.8, also leicht dickwändiger).
> Ich greife vor... warum die Stabilität, obwohl ich nicht in den Bikepark fahre (siehe Pedals)? Weil dies an der Sattelstütze dran "muss":
> http://www.aevon-trailers.com/2009/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/aevon-std-120-black.jpg
> ...



Okay, jetzt passt es. 30.9 fahre ich auch, wegen meiner alten Reverb. Die Lyrik wollte ich nicht in Frage stellen, nur hätte die Kombi mit nem "AC" nicht gepasst. Das hat sich ja geklärt.

Gruss


----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

Zu was ein Verschreiber führen kann... ;-)


----------



## Helius-FR (3. November 2012)

Nun gibt es auch Ausfallenden ohne Schaltauge.

Habe Natürlich gleich eines Bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (3. November 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Nun gibt es auch Ausfallenden ohne Schaltauge.
> 
> Habe Natürlich gleich eines Bestellt.



Thnx 

Besonders für die Farbe der Pinion!

Gibt's die Ausfallenden auch in rot? 


Gruss, Georges


----------



## Helius-FR (3. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Titan elox



Sehr Geile Idee mit dem Eingefrästen Namen.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Gibt's die Ausfallenden auch in rot?
> 
> Gruss, Georges




Kenne nur Schwarze Ausfallenden.
Aber gibt ja nich viel was es bei Nicolai nich gibt...


----------



## WODAN (4. November 2012)

Thorolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich bisher das Forum nur passiv beobachtet habe, möchte ich heute auch mal einen Beitrag dazu leisten.
> 
> ...



Moin,
hast Du auch bessere Bilder von dem Argon Pinion? besonderst von der Antriebsseite mit Gates


----------



## Jack22001 (4. November 2012)

Guru / spletti: 
jam jamm  Auf die Idee mit dem Namen im Rahmen bin ich nicht gekommen. *grün anlauf vor neid


----------



## Spletti (4. November 2012)

wo ich jetzt drüber nachdenke, hätte auch bischen was anderes drauf kommen können...

aber wie es jetzt ist, ist es schön schlicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (4. November 2012)

ja eben. ich find es perfekt so 

So das hier is ja ne Galerie! Also wollen wir die noch etwas aufpeppen...
direkt vom Shooting: Leitungen gekürzt (schon lange) und Make Up (erst wieder frisch) aufgelegt


----------



## gfx (4. November 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> ja eben. ich find es perfekt so
> 
> So das hier is ja ne Galerie! Also wollen wir die noch etwas aufpeppen...
> direkt vom Shooting: Leitungen gekürzt (schon lange) und Make Up (erst wieder frisch) aufgelegt
> ...


Das rote/orange gefällt mir auch ganz gut, Top! 
Gratuliere und viel Spass ;-)


----------



## Jack22001 (4. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Das rote/orange gefällt mir auch ganz gut, Top!
> Gratuliere und viel Spass ;-)



Danke!
wenn die sonne drauf brätzelt und es im grünen grass liegt sieht es am besten aus -> Galerie


----------



## Martin1508 (4. November 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Guru / spletti:
> jam jamm  Auf die Idee mit dem Namen im Rahmen bin ich nicht gekommen. *grün anlauf vor neid



Ich habe mir letztes Jahr, als ich den Rahmen bestellt habe, die Geburtsdaten meiner Kids in die linke und rechte Strebe gravieren lassen. Genau dafür liebe ich die Nicolai Maschinenbau GmbH. Alles ist möglich.

Gruss


----------



## gfx (4. November 2012)

Wir sind ja wohl alle auch in den anderen Foren... und hier passt die Tabelle auch: Pinion-Excel

Again: Danke an Kai von Pinion.eu!


----------



## Thorolf (4. November 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> hast Du auch bessere Bilder von dem Argon Pinion? besonderst von der Antriebsseite mit Gates


Hallo Wodan,
habe mal ein paar Bilder in mein Album gestellt. Hoffe die helfen weiter.


----------



## Spletti (4. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Wir sind ja wohl alle auch in den anderen Foren... und hier passt die Tabelle auch: Pinion-Excel
> 
> Again: Danke an Kai von Pinion.eu!



thx


----------



## trailterror (4. November 2012)

@Jack

Welche farbe hat egtl. Dein umlenkhebel?


----------



## Jack22001 (4. November 2012)

Danke für das Excel.

Umlenkhebel, Steuersatz und lagerabdeckungen sin Titan elox


----------



## der-gute (4. November 2012)

Thorolf schrieb:


> Hallo Wodan,
> habe mal ein paar Bilder in mein Album gestellt. Hoffe die helfen weiter.



was wiegt denn so ein Argon Pinion?

is ein CC, Größe L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorolf (5. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> was wiegt denn so ein Argon Pinion?
> 
> is ein CC, Größe L?




Ja, ist ein CC in Größe L. Wiegt je nach Bereifung um die 13kg.


----------



## WODAN (5. November 2012)

Thorolf schrieb:


> Hallo Wodan,
> habe mal ein paar Bilder in mein Album gestellt. Hoffe die helfen weiter.



Danke, sehr schick 
Könnte ich mir gut als neues AM/FR Hardtail vorstellen


----------



## gravityjunkie (5. November 2012)




----------



## gfx (5. November 2012)

gravityjunkie schrieb:


>



Nice!
Und gescheites Bild ohne Gabel und Spacer. Da gibt's keine blöden Sprüche )
*Zynismus-Mode aus*

Viel Spass !

Gruss, Georges


----------



## trailterror (5. November 2012)

Ists ein conehead oder ZS steuerrohr?


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. November 2012)

Hammerrahmen!

Spacer fehlen noch...


----------



## gfx (5. November 2012)

Zuviel ist ned gut, zuwenig auch ned... Heiheihei... ;-)


----------



## drurs (6. November 2012)

Schick...
Ion18 in S oder?
Gruß,Uli


----------



## Tante-Emma (6. November 2012)

gravityjunkie schrieb:


>


 

Ist das bei Velocity Braunschweig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabarinza (6. November 2012)

gravityjunkie schrieb:


>



Seeeeehr schick!

Kannst du mal wiegen bitte? Mich würde mal das genaue Gewicht interessieren. 
Nicht dass mich das bei einem solchen Rahmen vom Kauf abhalten würde, aber wie gesagt es würde mich interessieren.


----------



## gfx (10. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Klopf klopf klopf... Guck mal wer da ist:



Neuer Vorbau ist bestellt, das AM hat einen recht kurzen Oberrohr für mein Geschmack. Dann wird abgesägt und den Kran weggenommen. 
Zum Fahren ein Traum, besonders mit den IndustryNine's: beim Fahren greifen die Kurbeln "sehr schnell" wieder ein. Kann ich mir nicht erklären, da die Pinion im Stehen einen Verhältnis (zumindest zu I9) grossen Leerwinkel. Beim Fahren ist der kaum zu merken. Liegt wohl an meinen "tauben" Füssen. 

16kg inkl Spezi Teleskopstütze und eggbeater. Für mich einziges Sparpotential: 2.35kg Lyrik durch XYZ ersetzen. 

Danke Nicolai, danke Pinion, danke I9 und danke an André fürs Super Einspeichen (bombig)! 

Gruss

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (10. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Zum Fähren ein Traum, besonders mit den IndustryNine's: beim Fahren greifen die Kurbeln "sehr schnell" wieder ein.
> Gruss G.




Gibt´s Bildchen


----------



## gfx (10. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Gibt´s Bildchen



Ja, doch nicht ohne "Turm", "Kran", richtigem Vorbau und der gleichen... 
Sieht also ähnlich wie Bild, jedoch mit Räder, Sattel usw. 


Gruss,
Georges


----------



## Dutshlander (10. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Ja, doch nicht ohne "Turm", "Kran", richtigem Vorbau und der gleichen...
> Sieht also ähnlich wie Bild, jedoch mit Räder, Sattel usw.
> 
> 
> ...


habe vestanden, aber bald gibt´s doch welche oder


----------



## gfx (10. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> habe vestanden,



Du gehörst hier zu den Ausnahmen... Danke!



Dutshlander schrieb:


> aber bald gibt´s doch welche oder


Jeder, der auf ein Bike warten musste, kennt es: Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. 
Denke, Ende nächster Woche ist es soweit... 
Vielleicht gibt es vorher noch die I9 zu hören... Echte Musik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (10. November 2012)

*Ða da biÐ ich mal gespaÐÐt.
GruÃ iÐ der Schwietz*.


----------



## gravityjunkie (12. November 2012)

drurs schrieb:


> Schick...
> Ion18 in S oder?
> Gruß,Uli



Ja.



Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Ist das bei Velocity Braunschweig?



Ja, ist auch der Rahmen vom Inhaber.



gabarinza schrieb:


> Seeeeehr schick!
> 
> Kannst du mal wiegen bitte? Mich würde mal das genaue Gewicht interessieren.
> Nicht dass mich das bei einem solchen Rahmen vom Kauf abhalten würde, aber wie gesagt es würde mich interessieren.



Gewicht folgt - wiegen ist in Auftrag gegeben.


----------



## Joopie (13. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Du gehörst hier zu den Ausnahmen... Danke!
> 
> 
> Jeder, der auf ein Bike warten musste, kennt es: Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.
> ...


JJJJaaaaaa BITTE


----------



## gfx (14. November 2012)

Für Joopie und Dutshlander:

Ihr nach einem Video "gebeten"...
.... hier habt ihr es! Auf eigenes Risiko...

http://youtu.be/Mj0MYWggQJg

Gefallen?
Nicht gefallen?

Feedback:   oder :kotz: sind ok, jedoch bitte LESEN! 
(Cockpit wird noch geändert)

Gruss, Georges


----------



## sluette (14. November 2012)

die musik ist zum :kotz: !
der sound der nabe hat schon was ich weiss nur nicht ob ich das auf dauer ertragen könnte...


----------



## gfx (14. November 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> die musik ist zum :kotz: !


Bach oder Britney als Alternative? Danosong ist royalties free -also legal



sluette schrieb:


> der sound der nabe hat schon was ich weiss nur nicht ob ich das auf dauer ertragen könnte...



 eine Motivation, um weiterzutreten statt die Kurbeln still zuhalten. 
Bergab fahren wir eh alle mit Überschallgeschwindigkeit ;o)

Gruss
Georges


----------



## OldSchool (14. November 2012)

Musik  

Sound der Nabe auch  (wie ein startender Düsenjet)


----------



## gfx (14. November 2012)

Von Oldschool hätte ich eher Bach erwartet ;o)
Der Düsenjet ist wie ein Turbo: motiviert zum Trampen.. ;-)


----------



## Dutshlander (14. November 2012)

Tsja alle recht machen ist hier sowieso nicht möglich.
Mucke = OK, Nabensound= auch OK.
Nur für mich nix, ich mag´s lieber Silent 
Aber Georges dein Bike sieht schon mal GUT aus   
Viel Spass damit


----------



## gfx (14. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Tsja alle recht machen ist hier sowieso nicht möglich.
> Mucke = OK, Nabensound= auch OK.
> Nur für mich nix, ich mag´s lieber Silent
> Aber Georges dein Bike sieht schon mal GUT aus
> Viel Spass damit



Danke! Wenn man auf dem Rad ist, tönt die Nabe gar ned so laut! Nur hat sie ein cooles "Rattern"... Eine Klingel kommt deswegen trotzdem dran, die Nabe genügt dafür nicht. Dann kann man noch eine Extraportion fett zur Dämunf benützen. Der Freilauf (3Grad) ist einfach suuupa!
*Freu*

;-)
Gebe sie nicht mehr her ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (14. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Danke! Wenn man auf dem Rad ist, tönt die Nabe gar ned so laut! Nur hat sie ein cooles "Rattern"... Eine Klingel kommt deswegen trotzdem dran, die Nabe genügt dafür nicht. Dann kann man noch eine Extraportion fett zur Dämunf benützen. Der Freilauf (3Grad) ist einfach suuupa!
> *Freu*
> 
> ;-)
> Gebe sie nicht mehr her ;-)



der nabensound ist geil, sowas will ich auch


----------



## gfx (14. November 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> der nabensound ist geil, sowas will ich auch



Ist aber meine... 

Entweder Ferien in Amiland planen / Verwandtschaft bitten: http://www.industrynine.net/Hubs
oder hier anfragen: http://www.shocker-distribution.com

550-580 Dollars für Set aus Front- und Hinternabe. (gibt's auch mit 12x142mm und 150mm)
Zeichnung der Singlespeed

Gruss, Georges


----------



## Spletti (14. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Ist aber meine...
> 
> Entweder Ferien in Amiland planen / Verwandtschaft bitten: http://www.industrynine.net/Hubs
> oder hier anfragen: http://www.shocker-distribution.com
> ...




hört sich ganz gut an, auch der preis. naja mal schauen wann mein chris king gedöhns inner wurzelpassage eintrifft....hat ja ähnlichen sound


----------



## gfx (14. November 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> hört sich ganz gut an, auch der preis. naja mal schauen wann mein chris king gedöhns inner wurzelpassage eintrifft....hat ja ähnlichen sound



Chrisking hat aber keine Singlespeed UND 12x135 (oder 12x142)mm


----------



## Triple F (14. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Chrisking hat aber keine Singlespeed UND 12x135 (oder 12x142)mm



Nein, leider nicht. Sonst wäre die Entscheidung leicht  . Eine Spacer-Lösung fände ich aber nicht so tragisch.

I9, King, tune, pinion ...


----------



## Triple F (15. November 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Könnte ich mir gut als neues AM/FR Hardtail vorstellen



_DU_ läßt Dir doch bestimmt ein starres Nucleon schweißen  ...


----------



## gfx (15. November 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Sonst wäre die Entscheidung leicht  . Eine Spacer-Lösung fände ich aber nicht so tragisch.
> 
> I9, King, tune, pinion ...



Meine Antwort ist wohl klar, ned?


----------



## Triple F (15. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Meine Antwort ist wohl klar, ned?



Der Trend geht zum Zweit-LRS  ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. November 2012)

Schickes Bike. 

Kommt noch eine Stealth rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (15. November 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> _DU_ läßt Dir doch bestimmt ein starres Nucleon schweißen  ...



Yeah, das wäre genau mein Ding


----------



## gfx (16. November 2012)

Nun... weil ja ein Turm, Kran und dergleichen soooo schlimm ist und ein paar User (mir fallen gerade spontan schnubbi81, Sluette, evil_rider, DerChempi, Jürgen Reichel (1975) oder Steffi-und Matze von bike-components.de ein) fast vor Gräuel gestorben sind oder :kotz: mussten, hier ein Nachtrag oder eine Evolution







Die Steigfähigkeit des Helius ist ganz beachtlich! Auf Teer und mit 160mm Lyrik zeigte sich heute die Limite ziemlich bei:





Dann beginnt langsam die Front zu steigen. Dann ist aber auch die Grenze der Pinion-Satandard-Untersetzung (und meines Pulses) gleich erreicht!
Danke Nicolai, danke Pinion, danke Rasant, danke i9


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2012)

Schöne Zugverlegung und was für ein cooler Bikehalter ist das?


----------



## Dutshlander (16. November 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Nun... weil ja ein Turm, Kran und dergleichen soooo schlimm ist und ein paar User (mir fallen gerade spontan schnubbi81, Sluette, evil_rider, DerChempi, Jürgen Reichel (1975) oder Steffi-und Matze von bike-components.de ein) fast vor Gräuel gestorben sind oder :kotz: mussten, hier ein Nachtrag oder eine Evolution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soweit ich sehen kann siehts TOP  aus, gratuliere 
und schließe mich mein vorredner an 





MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schöne Zugverlegung


----------



## gfx (17. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schöne Zugverlegung und was für ein cooler Bikehalter ist das?



Danke! Den einen gefällt's, den anderen weniger... wie üblich hier ;-)

Zugverlegung: http://www.conrad.ch/ce/de/product/546146/Spiralschlauch-abgepackt-Buendelbereich-4-50-mm-Schwarz-ZDS-06-B-Conrad

Bikehalter:
http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte/Velostaender/DUALTOUCHVelostaendervonTopeak.aspx

Gruss, G.


----------



## gfx (17. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> soweit ich sehen kann siehts TOP  aus, gratuliere
> und schließe mich mein vorredner an



Auch Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (19. November 2012)

ich finds extrem schade, dass jemand der eine dermassen extrem hohe Front will und bei 
einer Custom-Rahmenschweisserei einen solch exklusiven Rahmen bauen lässt, nicht ein 
längeres Steuerrohr einplant. 

in meinen Augen degradiert der Spacerturm und Highriser in Verbindung mit den Ergons 
diese Waffe optisch zu einem Radwanderradl.


----------



## gfx (19. November 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> ich finds extrem schade, dass jemand der eine dermassen extrem hohe Front will und bei
> einer Custom-Rahmenschweisserei einen solch exklusiven Rahmen bauen lässt, nicht ein
> längeres Steuerrohr einplant.
> 
> ...


Falls ich gemeint bin/war:
Ich hoffe, Du wirst es überleben und nicht zuviel Sitzungen beim Psychiater dafür brauchen  

Mit einem hast Du recht: es soll nicht als Waffe benutzt werden (nicht weil ich Pazifist bin), sondern die Grundlage für ein Reiseversuch sein. 
Notabene: wenn ich wählen muss, Deiner optischer Exklusivität und meine Rück-, Nacken- und Hangelenkschmerzen gerecht zu werden, bitte ich Dich um Verzeihung, wenn ich so frei war und einfach für letzteres entschied. 
;o)

Im Sinne von Schade finden: mir geht es auch so, beim Lesrn von Kommentaren ohne den Hinterhrund zu kennen. Kann aber sehr gut damit leben. Schliesslich hat mich die heutige Runde davon gänzlich überzeugt. 

Thema Dämpfer: passt für meine Bedürnisse einfach top, auch ohne Propedal usw. 
Thema Lyrik: sehr zufrieden. Bei Absenkung im Gelände braucht auch eine tiefere Übersetzung. 

Gruss
G.


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2012)

Ich finde es schade das hier manche User Kommentare ablassen ohne alles gelesen zu haben 



zingel schrieb:


> ich finds extrem schade, dass jemand der eine dermassen extrem hohe Front will und bei
> einer Custom-Rahmenschweisserei einen solch exklusiven Rahmen bauen lässt, nicht ein
> längeres Steuerrohr einplant.
> 
> ...






gfx schrieb:


> Hab zwei Augen (plus die Brille macht vier), die mitfahren...
> 
> Der gute Beobachter merkt, dass die Spacer auch zwei Farben haben. Und wer 1+1 zusammenrechnen kann, kommt auf dem Schluss, dass das Ganze wohl noch gekürzt wird.
> Wir wollen mal die Erwartungen an die Leserschaft nicht zu hoch setzen....


----------



## zingel (19. November 2012)

ok, überredet.


----------



## gfx (19. November 2012)

Hauptsache wir können biken
Danke Guru und Zingel


----------



## Dutshlander (20. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade das hier manche User Kommentare ablassen ohne alles gelesen zu haben


Oha, das habe ich auch schon erlebt als ich im Pinion Fred ein Bild gepostet hatte 


Dutshlander schrieb:


> Bild bekommen Kucksdu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da würde einfach intrepretiert das ich schon ein Pinion hatte


TAILor schrieb:


> @Dutshlander:
> 
> Du scheinst der erste Pinion Besitzer im Forum zu sein?!
> 
> ...


----------



## gfx (20. November 2012)

Hi folks

Es gibt wieder Anlass zum "Kommentar (oder Dampf) ablassen"... ein neues Bild. Dies mal  aus der Freiheit:






An den "Miesepeter's" dort draussen: Nein, sorry, das Gerät ist zu schön, damit die Dampfablasser mir den Spass verderben können. Das Wichtigste so nebenbei ist HINTER dem Bike... cool:nennt sich Natur / Aussicht)
;o)

Schiesst los!  



Gruss, G.


----------



## Spletti (20. November 2012)

Top


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. November 2012)

Ich glaube, Du hast dort ein sehr schönes Touren AM. 

Die Griffe hätte ich mir am WE auch gewünscht...


----------



## gfx (20. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ... Nabensound= auch OK.
> Nur für mich nix, ich mag´s lieber Silent
> ...





sluette schrieb:


> der sound der nabe hat schon was ich weiss nur nicht ob ich das auf dauer ertragen könnte...



Feedback aus der freien Natur: Die Nabe ist gar ned sooo laut: ab 30km/h hört man sie kaum mehr und verschwindet im Windgeräusche! Darunter tritt man eh in die Pedalen... Eine Klingel ist demnach sowieso Pflicht ;o)

Irgendwie kommt es mir vor, als greift die Kombination Nabe&Pinion super schnell (gefühlt viel schneller als Speedhub alleine für die Erfahrenen).
Einfach top!

Gruss 
Georges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (20. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du hast dort ein sehr schönes Touren AM.


 Habe ich mir auch gesagt. Zwar hätte für diese (und viele anderen) Runden das AC auch getan. Für die Zukunft (mit 50kg mehr Gewicht) war es dennoch die richtige Wahl. Die paar zusätzliche Gramms schaue ich als Fitnesscoach an...

*Das mühsame mit Nicolai-Bikes*: Mich nervt das mühsame Entfernen der Fliegen etc. zwischen der Zähne nach dem Biken (aufgrund des Dauergrinsens)!!  



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Griffe hätte ich mir am WE auch gewünscht...



 Funktion geht bei mir vor Ästhetik 



Gruss, G.


----------



## zingel (21. November 2012)

wieso nimmt GFX eigentlich an, dass jeder dem sein Bike nicht so  
gefällt und dies schreibt ein Miesepeter und Stubenhocker ist?

mir gefällt der Highriser in Verbindung mit Ergons einfach nicht.
da kann man nichts machen, tut auch nicht's zur Sache und ist 
mir ansich auch komplett egal, ist ja nicht mein Bike. 
Aber da dies ein Forum ist darf ja auch etwas negative Kritik 
erlaubt sein. 

Kritik ist von meiner Seite aus übrigens überhaupt nicht herablassend 
oder höhnisch gemeint. Von mir gibt's halt einfach nicht für jedes Bike 
nen Schulterklopfer.

Die Gegend ist der Hammer! ...vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.


----------



## pratt (21. November 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> wieso nimmt GFX eigentlich an, dass jeder dem sein Bike nicht so
> gefällt und dies schreibt ein Miesepeter und Stubenhocker ist?
> 
> mir gefällt der Highriser in Verbindung mit Ergons einfach nicht.
> ...



Ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung!


----------



## c_w (21. November 2012)

Sehe ich genau so... wer hier ein Bild postet, muss halt eben auch Kritik akzeptieren. Und hier werden Kleinigkeiten moniert... hier mal eine Sattelstuetze, da ein paar Spacer, woanders der Sattel... jeder hat halt seine eigene Meinung. Damit muss man leben koennen.


----------



## Spletti (21. November 2012)

ok dann isses ja geklärt.

ich will bilder sehen !


----------



## Dutshlander (21. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade das hier manche User Kommentare ablassen ohne alles gelesen zu haben


das finde ich auch, manchmal wird hier unsinn geschrieben ohne im thema zu sein


----------



## gfx (21. November 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> wieso nimmt GFX eigentlich an, dass jeder dem sein Bike nicht so gefällt und dies schreibt ein Miesepeter und Stubenhocker ist?


 Vielleicht den Typen direkt statt in der passiven Form fragen?



zingel schrieb:


> mir gefällt der Highriser in Verbindung mit Ergons einfach nicht.
> da kann man nichts machen, tut auch nicht's zur Sache und ist
> mir ansich auch komplett egal, ist ja nicht mein Bike.
> Aber da dies ein Forum ist darf ja auch etwas negative Kritik
> erlaubt sein.


Wir sind uns absolut einig. Ich sage auch, dass *ich* mit Kettenschaltung nicht zurecht komme, für mich die Speedhub nun  R.I.P ist oder *ich* nicht für'n Bikepark geeignet bin (fängt schon bei der Schokolade in der Hose aus Angst) und dass ich grundsätzlich mal nicht verstehe, dass man nicht alles hochfährt, was man runterbolzt.
Jedem das seine, jedem seine Einstellung.



zingel schrieb:


> Kritik ist von meiner Seite aus übrigens überhaupt nicht herablassend
> oder höhnisch gemeint. Von mir gibt's halt einfach nicht für jedes Bike
> nen Schulterklopfer.



Das letzte was ich brauche sind Schulterklopfer. Diese Bike ist mit einem bestimmten Ziel zusammengestellt worden. Es wurde "ge-/beurteilt" ohne nachzufragen. Mein Meinung dazu: billiges, gedankenloses Austeilen. Jedem das seine...



zingel schrieb:


> Die Gegend ist der Hammer! ...vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.


Diese Gegend ist es wirklich. Und im Lozärnischen (->Willi-Sau) ist sicher auch schön. Auf jeden Fall bin ich mit so einem Kran nicht zu verpassen.... ;o)

Ein Zusammenfassung, welche vielleicht gewisse Fragezeichen beantwortet. Man beachte: die Ausgangslage ist ein Rahmen ohne Räder, ohne Sattelstütze, ohne nix...



schnubbi81 schrieb:


> ich würde noch nen spacer unter den vorbau machen! ;-)





MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bitte Spacer weg und die Griffe...!


...


MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dann machen die Spacer wirklich etwas aus. Rückenschmerzen sind Mist.
> Viel Spass beim Aufbau.


 MarcoFibr 

#1  sluette (03.11.2012, 06:09) 
ab einer bestimmten Körpergröße würde ich nur noch Basketball spielen ;-)... Sehr schöner Rahmen, aber der Fernsehturm inkl. deiner Vorbau / Lenker Kombi ist stark bedenkenswürdig

#6  evil_rider (03.11.2012, 10:51) 
fail bevor fertig... 

#1 2 evil_rider (03.11.2012, 12:36) 
bevor ich mir sonen spaceturm antue, besorge ich mir lieber nen dirt-lenker mit 3" rise... sieht nicht ganz so behindert aus.

Matze von bike-components-de :
"ich würde evtl. noch n paar spacer unter den vorbau packen. damit bekommste den jetzt schon recht hohen riser lenker noch höher. und dann als i-tüpfelchen auch noch die ergon bar-ends. das wird ja richtig schön und fährt sich bestimmt super ;-). vielleicht hättest du dir besser n baukran bestellt..."

Jürgen Reichel :
"der spacerturm rult voll! der dämpfer ist auch clever eingebaut, so daß man schön nach dem platformhebel tasten kann, wenn es mal langweilig wird aufm trail."


Mir war's nicht bewusst, dass die ein Teil dieser Szene so scharf auf's Austeilen war, bevor sie lesen und sich Gedanken bez. des "wieso's" machen. Dafür entschuldige ich mich - auch für den "Affront" mit meinen Bilder. Mea Culpa!

Vielleicht ist die passive Form doch besser...

Viel Spass beim Biken...

Gruss, Georges

P.S.: Mal eine andere, rhetorische Frage: Wieso verwenden einige ihren richtigen Namen während andere einen Pseudonyme?


----------



## guru39 (21. November 2012)

Hi Georges,

ich glaube das du etwas dickhäutiger werden solltest 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## gfx (21. November 2012)

Bin dick, hab 'ne Haut und noch dazu Erwachsen... Es wurde eine Frage gestellt... ;-)
)
Werde es mir zu Herzen nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (21. November 2012)

Mann Mann Mann, das treibt hier ja mal wieder Blüten! Echt nen Träumchen. Sind wir denn jetzt fertig oder brauch ich doch noch Popcorn? Lasst es nicht auf L........le Niveau sinken.

Grüße


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ..
> ich glaube das du etwas dickhäutiger werden solltest ....


 
Stimmt.
Wenn man sein Bike hier einstellt, sollte grundsätzlich offen auch für sachliche, negative Kommentare sein. Erst recht, wenn man kontraproduktive Komponenten verbaut und nicht vorab darauf hinweist wieso und weshalb. Daß Du Dich schnell angepinkelt fühlst und etwas unsachlich zurückschießt, hat man im Rohloff Fred gemerkt.

Daß auch nicht so optische Leckerbissen und scheinbar ineffiziente Aufbauten ihren (einsatzgerechten) Sinn haben, hat damals Rainer525 bewiesen. Gibts den eigentlich noch?


----------



## oldman (22. November 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Sehr Geile Idee mit dem Eingefrästen Namen.



die Idee ist geil, aber die Umsetzung wohl eher mislungen, aber so richtig... 
[klugscheissmodus]
Nur so als Tip: "driver" bedeutet im Englischen/Amerikanischen soviel wie "Autofahrer" oder "Lkw Fahrer".
Im englischsprachigen Teil dieses Planeten werden zweirädrige Fahrzeuge nicht gefahren, sondern geritten, somit ist heisst es entsprechend "to ride a bicycle / motor bike".
[/klugscheissmodus]

Die Idee mit dem eingefrästen Namen ist aber definitiv geil.


----------



## gfx (22. November 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wenn man sein Bike hier einstellt, sollte grundsätzlich offen auch für sachliche, negative Kommentare sein.


Absolut recht mit Betonung auf "*sachlich*"


Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Erst recht, wenn man kontraproduktive Komponenten verbaut und nicht vorab darauf hinweist wieso und weshalb.


"Kontraproduktiv" ist immer vom jeweiligen Standpunkt aus zu sehen. Ich muss gestehen: ich wusstehalt nicht, dass man hier alles zuerst erklären muss...



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Daß Du Dich schnell angepinkelt fühlst und etwas unsachlich zurückschießt, hat man im Rohloff Fred gemerkt.


Schon wieder "sachlich". Vielleicht haben wir einfach nicht die gleiche Definition. Als rationaler Mensch habe ich diese Definition  hier " auf eine bestimmte Sache bezogen, sich nicht von Gefühlen oder Vorurteilen leiten lassend". Hier wohl weniger zu finden



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Daß auch nicht so optische Leckerbissen


Da haben wir's wieder: ist das sachlich? Kann es andere Geschmäcke geben?


Ferkelmann schrieb:


> und scheinbar ineffiziente Aufbauten ihren (einsatzgerechten) Sinn ....


Scheinbar oder anscheinend? Ist es sachlich? Wie viele hier fahren einen AM mit Luftdämpfer? Es gibt eine Welt ausserhalb des Bikeparks (soll nicht als Beleidigung sein)


----------



## gfx (22. November 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> die Idee ist geil, aber die Umsetzung wohl eher mislungen, aber so richtig...
> [klugscheissmodus]
> Nur so als Tip: "driver" bedeutet im Englischen/Amerikanischen soviel wie "Autofahrer" oder "Lkw Fahrer".
> Im englischsprachigen Teil dieses Planeten werden zweirädrige Fahrzeuge nicht gefahren, sondern geritten, somit ist heisst es entsprechend "to ride a bicycle / motor bike".
> ...



Danke für den guten Input Wäre fast reingefallen!


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. November 2012)

Kontraproduktiv ist es halt, wenn ich mir das Geweih vorne an Deinem Bike anschaue. Was Du Du einsatzmäßig definierst, hast Du Dir meiner Meinung nach mit dem AM den falschen Rahmen zugelegt. In die gleiche Kerbe gehört meine Bemerkung über "optische Leckerbissen" und ineffizienter Aufbau. Ein waschechtes Enduro mit CC-Komponenten zu mixen ist failed, ist nun mal so.

Das war es meinerseits.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike. Ist ernst gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (22. November 2012)

Soll doch jeder sein eigentum aufbauen wie er will!

Natürlich darf es anderen nicht gefallen. 

Sachliche diskussionen find ich auch gut.



Nur ob es zielfürend ist einen sinn-/unsinnvollen aufbau eines Bikes zu diskutieren ist fragwürdig, da ich die begriffe "sinn" und "unsinn" als äusserst subjektiv empfinde....


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. November 2012)

Wenn es kein Helius CC oder AC geben würde, würde ich Dir auch bei Deinem letzten Punkt uneingeschränkt zustimmen.


----------



## trailterror (22. November 2012)

Naja, sehs mal so:

Vielleicht nützt er das bike/den rahmen, aus welchen gründen auch immer, (noch) nicht aus. Vielleicht hat er dies aber noch vor....in dem fall hat er schon mal den robusten rahmen und braucht nur manche komponenten zu tauschen

In dem fall macht vielleicht ein enduro rahmen mit cc anbauteilen, zumindest temporär, "sinn"


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

...oder anders ausgedrückt, warum soll ich mir net das stabilere Rad kaufen
Also wenn ich eine Weltreise mit einem Rad machen würde und würd mir Satteltaschen dranschrauben, dann würd ich mich auch fürs AM entscheiden

G.


----------



## Spletti (22. November 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> die Idee ist geil, aber die Umsetzung wohl eher mislungen, aber so richtig...
> [klugscheissmodus]
> Nur so als Tip: "driver" bedeutet im Englischen/Amerikanischen soviel wie "Autofahrer" oder "Lkw Fahrer".
> Im englischsprachigen Teil dieses Planeten werden zweirädrige Fahrzeuge nicht gefahren, sondern geritten, somit ist heisst es entsprechend "to ride a bicycle / motor bike".
> ...



ja du hast vollkommen recht...biker oder rider hätte es vermutlich besser getroffen. Aber so schlimm finde ich es nu auch wieder nicht da es eh kaum einer peilt. da hätte man sich einfach besser informieren müssen. naja nu isses wayne 

ach und wird hier immer noch über den schlitten von gfx diskutiert?

ich will baiks sehen! irgendwo muss doch einer am aufbauen sein..


----------



## Triple F (22. November 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Kontraproduktiv ist es halt, wenn ich mir das Geweih vorne an Deinem Bike anschaue. Was Du Du einsatzmäßig definierst, hast Du Dir meiner Meinung nach mit dem AM den falschen Rahmen zugelegt. In die gleiche Kerbe gehört meine Bemerkung über "optische Leckerbissen" und ineffizienter Aufbau. Ein waschechtes Enduro mit CC-Komponenten zu mixen ist failed, ist nun mal so.



Warum sollte ein AM das falsches Bike für Touren sein? Wird doch von jedem auch als tourentauglich deklariert (bis runter zum AFR)  . Wenn jemand nicht die aktuelle Standard-Kombi verbaut, geht's hier los! Jeder baut sein Bike für sich auf und nicht für die Kommentare hier im Forum. 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...oder anders ausgedrückt, warum soll ich mir net das stabilere Rad kaufen


----------



## Dutshlander (22. November 2012)

So nun endlich* Feddisch*
.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2012)

Juhuu    mein Bike ist fertig, ich hatte mein Bike beim Händler abgegeben, um die vom Pinion versprochene und Bestellte Seitendeckel in Orange zu tauschen (waren zum zeitpunkt der auslieferung nicht vorrätig somit hatte ich graue bekommen). Bilder folgen.
Gruß D-Lander und ein schönes WE an alle.


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2012)

Hier mal ein Bildchen von das ganze.

 
Das Rote ist mein Hosen "schutz"


----------



## zingel (25. November 2012)

*sehrgeil!* ...aber dieser hohe Spacer geht gar nicht  *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> *sehrgeil!* ...aber dieser hohe Spacer geht gar nicht  *duckundweg*


Ja es gibt noch einige kleinigkeiten zu ändern. Aber nutze zzt. jede gelegenheit zum Biken und nicht zu Schrauben


----------



## Die_Allianz (25. November 2012)

Vorder- und Hinterreifen sind vertauscht.


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2012)

Die_Allianz schrieb:


> Vorder- und Hinterreifen sind vertauscht.


nö vorne kommt auch noch eine MK da der XK nur fürs trockene geeignet ist


----------



## Spletti (25. November 2012)

farbe ist meega und spacer finde ich persönlich wayne.

dutsh was wiegt denn der schlitten?


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> farbe ist meega und spacer finde ich persönlich wayne.
> 
> dutsh was wiegt denn der schlitten?


zuletzt gewogen so wie es da steht aber ohne LEV 33.45lb


----------



## dr.juggles (25. November 2012)

traumrad


----------



## Spletti (25. November 2012)

achja was ich noch posten wollte: ( aus meiner kontaktanfrage bei pinion)

geschmiedete Kurbeln werden voraussichtlich ab Ende des 1. Quartals 2013 erhältlich sein.

Ein Kettenspanner mit härterer Feder ist bereits verfügbar.

Wir bieten bislang nur Kurbelarme in 175mm Länge an.


keine ahnung ob es hier schon einer geschrieben hat, ich glaube nicht.

Hat denn einer schon nen spanner mit härterer Feder?


----------



## Triple F (25. November 2012)

@Spletti :

Geteilte Meinungen gibt es ab Post 35.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Dezember 2012)

Und nun auch endlich meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin, 

toller Aufbau. Ich würde noch eine Remote Stütze haben wollen aber ansonsten

Allzeit gute Fahrt.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Dezember 2012)

wahnsinnsbike! glückwunsch


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2012)

Ja, eine echt schöne Möhre

G.


----------



## Spletti (6. Dezember 2012)

top!


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Dezember 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> toller Aufbau. Ich würde noch eine Remote Stütze haben wollen aber ansonsten



Die Stütze dient nur als Übergangslösung bis die Bestellte LEV 150 kommt


----------



## trailterror (6. Dezember 2012)

Mir persönlich zuviel weiss...

Geht aber bestimmt gut der bock. Hau rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (6. Dezember 2012)

uh ja zeig dann unbedignt mal bilder mit der remote stüze. die kabelverlegung würde mich dann interessieren - denn das ist das was mir optisch immer nicht so gefällt an den remotestützen...


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Dezember 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> toller Aufbau. Ich würde noch eine Remote Stütze haben wollen aber ansonsten
> 
> ...





Jack22001 schrieb:


> uh ja zeig dann unbedignt mal bilder mit der remote stüze. die kabelverlegung würde mich dann interessieren - denn das ist das was mir optisch immer nicht so gefällt an den remotestützen...



Das Kabel kommt unter das Oberrohr.
Auf dem Foto is über dem Dämpfer ein Kabel Halter zu sehen und dann is in der vorderen Dämpfer Befestigung extra eine Ausfräsung für das Kabel.
Sollte also Sauber Verlegt werden können.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2012)

Sieht dann in etwa so aus....








G.


----------



## Helius-FR (9. Dezember 2012)

Pinion im Schnee...


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Dezember 2012)

jau meins auch im Schnee


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2012)

Da Gestern die Hinterradnabe kam konnten wir den Bock fast vollenden 

geändert wird noch die Sattelstütze (Reverb Stealth) Vorbau und Sattel  Bremsscheiben in Shimpanso Ice Tech....

Nit mainz 













Mehr Bilderlins unter www.wurzelpassage.de


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Dezember 2012)

lechz!
mir lief grad etwas sabber aus dem mund auf die tastatur


----------



## Spletti (18. Dezember 2012)




----------



## trailterror (18. Dezember 2012)

Ouh ja, sieht bombig aus!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2012)

O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da Gestern die Hinterradnabe kam konnten wir den Bock fast vollenden
> Nit mainz
> Mehr Bilderlins unter www.wurzelpassage.de



und was fürn Nabe haschd Rein(er) gebaschtld?


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> und was fürn Nabe haschd Rein(er) gebaschtld?



eine von Christian König  Das Büld das ich davon gemacht hatte war leider ungepfeffert  

und  noch einzZ zu machen hatte ich dann keine Lüst Meer so nicht lang bis Feierabend


----------



## Spletti (18. Dezember 2012)

jo chef wie war denn der Nabensound " frisch ausm Karton" ?


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2012)

der Nabensound is........


----------



## Spletti (18. Dezember 2012)

haha 

juhuuu


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> der Nabensound is........


BRRRRRRRRRR.........


----------



## Eksduro (18. Dezember 2012)

auffällig unauffällig....understatement pur...

granatenhafte kutsche


----------



## Hatehiller (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
jemand schon mal das Elox grün in Natura gesehn und kann mir sagen welches Bild der Wirklichkeit näher kommt?


----------



## trailterror (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub es gibt 2 verscheidene grün farben im N elox programm

Grün und lime grün

Ersteres ist denk ich grün zweiteres lime grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fernando-FMX (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß ja wer sich da sehr freuen wird! Und der erste Ausritt so wie Abholung bitte mit mir!


----------



## Spletti (19. Dezember 2012)

Fernando-FMX schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja wer sich da sehr freuen wird! Und der erste Ausritt so wie Abholung bitte mit mir!


----------



## slayerrider (19. Dezember 2012)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jemand schon mal das Elox grün in Natura gesehn und kann mir sagen welches Bild der Wirklichkeit näher kommt?



Kein Crossposting!!!


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> BRRRRRRRRRR.........



Hier eine kleines Vid das den Sound recht gut rüber bringt 


Und noch ein kleines Making of Bildche....


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier eine kleines Vid das den Sound recht gut rüber bringt


oha wie ein Luftalarm aus (zum glück längst) vergangene zeiten.
BRRRRRRRRRR........... nix für mich.


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> oha wie ein Luftalarm......




passt doch...morgen ist ja schliesslich Weltuntergang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxmox29 (20. Dezember 2012)

Mal ´ne Frage:
von King gibt´s auch eine Singlespeednabe, die leider nur als 135x10 bzw. mit Fun bolts angeboten wird. Das Standardausfallende der Heliusflotte wird allerdings mit 135x12-Schraubachse ausgeliefert.
Mich interessiert, ob ihr entweder ein anderes Ausfallende bestellen würdet, oder eine "normale" Iso Nabe (wie oben) mit 135x12 und einigen Adaptern.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2012)

was anderes als 135X12 würde ich beim AM nicht nehmen.


----------



## gabarinza (20. Dezember 2012)

Verdammt, ich darf hier nicht mehr reinschauen sonst muss ich mir schon wieder eine neues Bike kaufen.

Dieses Pinion würde mich schon verflucht anmachen.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Dezember 2012)

stuka im anflug...das am pinion is a traum!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

Krass, die Nabe ist bestimmt kaputt 

G.


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Dezember 2012)

Bei Hope gibt es auch eine 135/10 SS, dort habe ich eine Achse von einer 150/12 eingebaut und angepasst. Das klappt ganz gut, geht aber nicht ohne Drehbank


----------



## Spletti (20. Dezember 2012)

krass, ich schaus mir immer wieder und wieder und wieder an...

thx guru


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2012)

Kein Thema Spletti, gerne!

Morgen ist der Puff (eventuell) geschlossen! Seht selbst unter www.wurzelpassage.de


----------



## Schoschi (20. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch die King im Helius, allerdings geht die live total unter, die hört man fast net. War vorher in nem Hardtail, da wars lauter. Glaub der Fullyhinterbau entkoppelt den Rahmen als Resonanzkörper, oder so ähnlich.  oder ich hör mittlerweile nicht mehr so gut bei fortgeschrittenem Alter.....


----------



## Spletti (20. Dezember 2012)

kann ich mir kaum vorstellen aber könnte auch wieder sein. da lassen wir uns mal überraschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hab auch die King im Helius, allerdings geht die live total unter, die hört man fast net. War vorher in nem Hardtail, da wars lauter. Glaub der Fullyhinterbau entkoppelt den Rahmen als Resonanzkörper, oder so ähnlich.  oder ich hör mittlerweile nicht mehr so gut bei fortgeschrittenem Alter.....


Hörgerät hilft nachteil = nur das ewige problem mit den battrieenwechsel


----------



## de´ AK77 (20. Dezember 2012)

oje dann hab isch morgen evtl frei und kann dann auf die Aftershowparty( http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Aftershowparty )gehen??


----------



## Un1que (28. Januar 2013)

Up


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2013)

Mehr Bilder 

G.


----------



## trailterror (28. Januar 2013)

Auf jeden....meeehr bilder


----------



## Spletti (9. Februar 2013)

mein Bike ist endlich fertig  !!!!!!!!

danke an Rainer und Claus von der Wurzelpassage...


in Natura sieht die Karre gleich 10mal besser aus und das einzige was ich noch wechseln werde ist der Vorbau. Sattelposi werd ich auch noch anpassen aber erstmal muss ich ein paar Meter fahren. Bis dahin hat das Helius es schön warm vorm Kamin 

achja scheiß Cam, scheiß Foto...


----------



## antique (9. Februar 2013)

Stimmige Farbkombination  Zurückhaltend und edel wirkend. 

Vielleicht noch die Endkappen am Griff mit dem Odi Schriftzug gerade ausrichten und am Vorbau den Aufdruck mit Nitroverdünnung entfernen - geht easy ab


----------



## Spletti (9. Februar 2013)

ok thx


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Februar 2013)

titan und pinion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (9. Februar 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> mein Bike ist endlich fertig  !!!!!!!!
> 
> danke an Rainer und Claus von der Wurzelpassage...
> 
> ...



Moin,

habe den Hobel im Puff schon live gesehen. Ist wirklich großartig. Finde nur den Vorbau zu klobig.

Ansonsten geil geworden. Besonders kommt das Titan super schön rüber. Meins geht eher ins bräunlich dunkele. Hier ist es deutlich heller und metallischer.

Allzeit gute Fahrt.

Gruss


----------



## Fernando-FMX (9. Februar 2013)

> mein Bike ist endlich fertig  !!!!!!!!
> 
> danke an Rainer und Claus von der Wurzelpassage...
> 
> ...



Jetzt braucht das Gerät noch einen anständigen Fahrer und man hat ein Komplettpaket 

Gruß Fernando


----------



## Spletti (9. Februar 2013)




----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Finde nur den Vorbau zu klobig.



Um die berechtigen Vorurteile gegen den Vorbau mal aufzuklÃ¤ren: Spletti
wollte nur Maximal 20-30â¬ fÃ¼r den Vorbau ausgeben.... da er selbst rausfinden wollte welche LÃ¤nge fÃ¼r ihn die richtige ist 

Solch ein Teil wÃ¼rden wir sonst nicht ans Baik schrauben 



Spletti schrieb:


> das einzige was ich noch wechseln werde ist der Vorbau.


----------



## antique (9. Februar 2013)

Titanfarbiges Elox ist offenbar seeeehr wandlungsfähig: von eher champagnersilber bis hin zum satten metallic-beige in dunkler Ausführung hab ich nun schon zig Varianten von Titan Elox gesehen. 

Scheint ne Art Nicolai-interne Lotterie zu sein: jeder Kunde bekommt eine andere Farbe die nicht im Voraus exakt bestimmbar ist  - Nett


----------



## Spletti (9. Februar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Titanfarbiges Elox ist offenbar seeeehr wandlungsfähig: von eher champagnersilber bis hin zum satten metallic-beige in dunkler Ausführung hab ich nun schon zig Varianten von Titan Elox gesehen.
> 
> Scheint ne Art Nicolai-interne Lotterie zu sein: jeder Kunde bekommt eine andere Farbe die nicht im Voraus exakt bestimmbar ist  - Nett



jap finde ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2013)

Nicolai eloxiert nicht selbst. Und es kann bei jeder Farbe zu Schwankungen kommen.


----------



## Triple F (10. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Nicolai eloxiert nicht selbst. Und es kann bei jeder Farbe zu Schwankungen kommen.




.... Aber bei Titan-Elox sieht man die Schwankungen a) sehr deutlich und b) sehr häufig. Ob es intern oder extern gemacht wird, spielt für den Endkunden keine Rolle. Gemessen am Produkt sind die Preise für N vertretbar und lieber spare ich ein halbes Jahr länger, um das perfekte Bike zu bekommen, ABER die Eloxal-Preis-Politik verstehe ich nicht.

Klar, dass der Dienstleister vermutlich mehr schwarz eloxiert, economy of scales, Batch-Prozess, usw. Aber für den Preis bieten manche Firmen auch eine Bearbeitung von Einzelstücken an.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß nur das Nicolai dieses Problem bekannt ist und Verbesserungen angestrebt wurden/sind.

Selbst habe ich keine verschiedenen titanelox-Rahmen in real gesehen. Kann nur sagen das auf Fotos schnell ein Eindruck von einem völlig anderen Farbton entstehen kann, Umwelteinflüsse und Kamerasettings machen da auch ziemlich große Unterschiede. Sollte man nicht außer acht lassen.


----------



## antique (10. Februar 2013)

Habe letztes Jahre fünf Nicolais in titanelox nebeneinander gesehen: unglaublich viele Farbvarianten: von relativ heller, strahlender Ausführung bis hin zu fast zinnartiger Farbe waren die Rahmen eloxiert. 
Ein Rahmen sogar mit satten Verfärbungen an den Schweissnähten  der Besitzer hat sein Radl dann konsequent mit farblich dazu passenden Teilen aufgebaut 

So schön titanfarbig sein kann - so wenig zuverlässig ist das konkrete Farbergebnis voraus zusehen. Lieber nehme ich eine krachige Launchcolour (orange, froschgrün, zickiges Blau usw.) und habe ein besseres Ergebnis. 

Natürlich spielt bei so einer empfindlichen Farbe die Umgebungslichtsituation für die Photoaufnahmen eine große Rolle: von Kunstlicht über unterschiedliche Sonnenlichtfarben bis hin zu den Einstellungen der digitalen Kamera - bei analoger Aufnahme spielt der verwendete Film eine große Rolle - eine wirkliche Lotterie


----------



## Spletti (10. Februar 2013)

ja wenn ich das von eksenduro mit meinem vergleiche ist das von ihm auch ne ecke schärfer und glänzender...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1095694?in=user

wobei ich denke das viele fotos auch durch die cam anders aussehen. jedoch hab ich mich völlig richtig entschieden. das titan ist schlicht und passt irgendwie voll zur optik des nicos....

aber das ist ja immer ein stück geschmackssache


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> mein Bike ist endlich fertig  !!!!!!!!
> 
> danke an Rainer und Claus von der Wurzelpassage...
> 
> ...




Sehr schön und dehr unauffälliges Pinion
Den Rest hast ja schon selber geschrieben

Es paßt ja sogar die Dämpferaufschrift zur HansDampfaufschrift

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Februar 2013)

ist das titan elox?


----------



## Triple F (10. Februar 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> aber das ist ja immer ein stück geschmackssache



Mir gefällt dein Aufbau ja auch und ich habe auch schon mit Titan/schwarz geliebäugelt. Aber nach raw, bronze und schwarz brauche ich evtl mal was Auffälligeres .


----------



## Spletti (10. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ist das titan elox?


 
jap

mit ner schwarzen sitzstrebe würde es auch super passen!


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Februar 2013)

supergeil... kostet nur 400 otten aufpreis. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (10. Februar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> So schön titanfarbig sein kann - so wenig zuverlässig ist das konkrete Farbergebnis voraus zusehen. Lieber nehme ich eine krachige Launchcolour (orange, froschgrün, zickiges Blau usw.) und habe ein besseres Ergebnis.


Vor allem bei orange gibt es auch unzählige Farbvarianten und vor allem seeeeehr dunkel verfärbte Schweissnähte...


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2013)

Hier noch mal mainz in Titan + Orange, alles ohne die hier Erwähnte "Verfarbte" Schweißnähte oder ähnlich  Der Rahmen ist in einen sehr "Homogene" Eloxschicht wie ich finde
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## antique (10. Februar 2013)

@Dutshlander

und genau so feine Radl wie Dein Bike lassen in mir wieder den Wunsch nach einem titanfarbigen Elox Rahmen aufkeimen.... 

Wirkt in der Lichtsituation fast wie fein gealtertes Zinn - finde genau DIESE Eloxfarbe richtig schön  Aber da es beim Eloxieren zu farblichen Unterschieden kommen kann - werde ich wohl für eine andere Farbe optieren. 

Fein die orangenen Akzente - Nonplusultra wären jetzt noch orangene Nippel und mangofarbige Naben 
Vorallem passen die Piniondeckel und der Dämpferhebel von Nicolai farblich gut zusammen - gerade bei orange kann das manchmal bischen schwierig sein.


----------



## codit (10. Februar 2013)

@_Dutshlander_
Stell Dein Pinion AC hier nicht so oft rein. Mir laeuft immer so der Sabber. Dabei will ich doch noch mindestens ein Jahr aushalten und mein Speedhub AC fahren.

Hast in jedem Fall ein super Rad! Nur den Xking vorne, den moechte ich dort nicht haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

codit schrieb:


> @_Dutshlander_
> Stell Dein Pinion AC hier nicht so oft rein. Mir laeuft immer so der Sabber. Dabei will ich doch noch mindestens ein Jahr aushalten und mein Speedhub AC fahren.
> .



Genau, er sollte mal an die denken die noch 1 Jahr warten bis sie ihr Pinion bestellen

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> @_Dutshlander_
> 
> und genau so feine Radl wie Dein Bike lassen in mir wieder den Wunsch nach einem titanfarbigen Elox Rahmen aufkeimen....
> 
> ...


 Jaja was zu mäkeln gibbet immer
Aber wo ist dein Teschnische Fantasie auch die Elox-Technik schreitet voran, und auch bei die andere Farben ist ein Risiko minimalste Abweichungen vorhanden. Hängt aber viel mit den Temperverfahren zusammen, was aber Nicolai sehr gut im Griff hat. Also no Risk no Fun Oder übersetzt: Mut zur Lücke
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2013)

Und außerdem, welche andere Firma bietet diese Vielfalt an Elox-und Pulverfarben.

 @Dutshlander 
füg das Bild mal bitte ne # kleiner ein.
Hat nich jeder nen Bildschirm der 2496x1664 macht


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Und außerdem, welche andere Firma bietet diese Vielfalt an Elox-und Pulverfarben.
> 
> @_Dutshlander_
> füg das Bild mal bitte ne # kleiner ein.
> Hat nich jeder nen Bildschirm der 2496x1664 macht


Extra-Groß damit die kollegen es gut sehen können das die Schweißnähte makelos von verfärbungen sind Restliche auflösungen in mein Benutzeralbum zu begutachten
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2013)

codit schrieb:


> Nur den Xking vorne, den moechte ich dort nicht haben.



Es steht dir frei was anderes zu Montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (10. Februar 2013)

okay dann macht es Sinn!


----------



## antique (10. Februar 2013)

Muss erst in meinem Fundus kramen - dann kann ich ein paar Photos von Nicolais im titanfarbigen Elox mit Verfärbungen und deutlich heller einstellen. Leider weiss ich nicht genau in welchem der zahlreichen Ordner die Photos abgelegt sind 

Soll im Übrigen keine Detailkritik an Deinem Radl sein - mit meinen Anregungen bringe ich nur meine Überlegen zu einem Aufbau grundsätzlicher Art mit ein. 
Mag einfach so Detaillösungen die nicht auf den ersten Blick für Aussenstehende erkennbar sind. Leider ist technisch nicht alles machbar was ich mir wünsche....


----------



## codit (10. Februar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Es steht dir frei was anderes zu Montieren


Wollte Dir nicht zu nahe treten wg. dem Reifen. Aber ich kann ja noch lernen. Also sag mal, warum Xking vorne bei dem Rad?


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2013)

codit schrieb:


> Wollte Dir nicht zu nahe treten wg. dem Reifen. Aber ich kann ja noch lernen. Also sag mal, warum Xking vorne bei dem Rad?


War zum ausprobieren als es noch Trocken und Staubig war.
Für den Sommer ist der X-King net schlecht, im _(diesem)_ Winter binn ich kaum zum Biken gekommen _(Arbeits und Krankheitsbedingt)_.
Wenn es aber Matschig wird ist der Mountainking meiner meinung nicht schlecht, sammelt nicht all zuviel Dreck auf. _(auch für vorn habe ich da noch welche)_
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## mdk187? (10. Februar 2013)

so, hier auch noch mal. Fast fertig, nur noch kurzer Griff rechts, Nokon Züge und Gates.


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (10. Februar 2013)

richtig geil die Farbkombination


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (10. Februar 2013)

fett!!!

kettenlinie sieht auch genial aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

Richtig schön so ein/das Pinion Ht. 
Wenn irgendwann Fullys per Gesetz mal verboten werden, dann kommt mir genau so eins ins Haus

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwann Fullys per Gesetz mal verboten werden, dann kommt mir genau so eins ins Haus
> 
> G.


 
Hallo?!

Jetzt mal bitte aufhören. Wir hatten neulich eine schneefreie Zeit und ich hab mal 80 Kilometer auf dem Rennrad geschrubbt. Selbst auf topfebenen Asphalt tut dir der Ar....h nach kurzer Zeit sowas von weh.
Nie wieder Hardtail.

Gruß


----------



## OldSchool (11. Februar 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hallo?!
> 
> Jetzt mal bitte aufhören. Wir hatten neulich eine schneefreie Zeit und ich hab mal 80 Kilometer auf dem Rennrad geschrubbt. Selbst auf topfebenen Asphalt tut dir der Ar....h nach kurzer Zeit sowas von weh.
> Nie wieder Hardtail.
> ...



Vielleicht ist dein Hintern das Problem.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (11. Februar 2013)

Ich tippe auf Leichtbausattel sub 0,0g


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Leichtbausattel sub 0,0g



So wirds wohl sein 
Bin ja dieses Jahr auch mal wieder ne 70km Runde mit meinem RolldoofHt gefahren. Mit meinem alten 230g Flite drauf und der Hintern war relativ gut im Schuß danach
Aber das Kreuz hat tagsdrauf ein wenig gezipt

G.


----------



## antique (11. Februar 2013)

Aha - dann sind Fullies nur für ältere Herrschaften die Rückenprobleme haben geeignet ?


----------



## Schoschi (11. Februar 2013)

Das Argon ist saugeil. Hab mir schon überlegt mir den Rahmen ohne Getriebe zu holen, dann fahr ich ein halbes Jahr mein Helius Pinion, bau um und dann ein halbes Jahr HT.....die Abwechslung machts.............glaub da würden mich dann einige für völlig bekloppt halten


----------



## Joopie (11. Februar 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Das Argon ist saugeil. Hab mir schon überlegt mir den Rahmen ohne Getriebe zu holen, dann fahr ich ein halbes Jahr mein Helius Pinion, bau um und dann ein halbes Jahr HT.....die Abwechslung machts.............glaub da würden mich dann einige für völlig bekloppt halten


Ja  und dan noch eine "Stadschlampe" und das Getriebe mit eine art Schnellverschluss zum Quick-Wechseln
Problem die Seilzüge


----------



## Schoschi (11. Februar 2013)

Joopie schrieb:


> Problem die Seilzüge


nee, würd ich nicht sagen, das Getriebe samt Drehgriff umbauen.....wenn man nen Rahmenkit samt Gabel parat stehen hat, Getriebe, Räder, Bremsen, Sattel umgeswitcht.....ist dann nicht mal ne Stunde Arbeit denk ich mal......meine Idee reift zur Finallösung.....komm scho wieder auf dumme Gedanken........komm halt wirklich grad auf dumme Gedanken......mal den Ordergenerator bemühen was der so sagt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2013)

Der ist doch "out of order"!
Aber wenn man nen fertiges Bike stehen hat und nur das Getriebe umgebaut werden muss sollte das ziemlich schnell gehen, Kette stellt auch kein Problem dar.

coole Idee ansich.


----------



## Holland (11. Februar 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> so, hier auch noch mal. Fast fertig, nur noch kurzer Griff rechts, Nokon Züge und Gates.



Sehr schön!

Nokons, da die Zugverlegung ansonsten immer wie beim grünen Helius AC Pinion in ganz weiten Bögen und langen Kabeln sein muss?
(Thread im Technik-Forum)

Was wiegt das AM komplett?



Gruss
Holland.

...ebenfalls in freudiger Erwartung


----------



## mdk187? (12. Februar 2013)

Die Nokons wollte ich einfach mal ausprobieren. Im Moment sind es 08/15 Züge, die aber relativ eng verlegt sind. Die Pinion lässt sich trotzdem ziemlich leicht schalten. Auf jeden Fall leichter als die Rohloff die ich vor Jahren hatte.
Gewicht liegt bei ca. 14,5 kg, wenn der Carbon Drive dran ist.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Februar 2013)

NOKON ist geil! Wie es sich am Pinion verhält weiß ich nicht.
Aber bei Nokon scheiden sich ja auch die Geister.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2013)

Nokon ist nicht unterrohrtauglich, wenn man schnell über groben Schotter fährt. Ansonsten ist es schon eine schöne Sache.

G.


----------



## obiwankinobi (13. Februar 2013)

Welche Rahmengröße ist denn das? Und was für eine Gabel? Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## mdk187? (13. Februar 2013)

M und Lyrik Solo Air mit 170 mm. Muss ich noch traveln.


----------



## Simbl (14. Februar 2013)

Ion 18 Pinion is bestellt


----------



## gruftidrop (14. Februar 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ion 18 Pinion is bestellt



welche Farbe ?
Machst Du einen kompletten Neuaufbau oder
gibt es neue Teile?

Gruss von über der Autobahn
Grufidrop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (14. Februar 2013)

Wird raw mit rot Extra Love. Ersetze nur den Rahmen alles andere bleibt. Gruß


----------



## Akira (16. Februar 2013)

Mal ne kurze Frage an euch Pinion-Fahrer. Gibt es das Getriebe nur mit Gripshift? Oder wären da auch andere Möglichkeiten vorhanden?
 @mdk187
Wie groß bist du denn und welche Rahmengröße hast du gekauft?


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2013)

Gibt nur den Pinion-Dreh-Shifter. 18 Gänge wären auch mitm Schalthebel mechanisch etwas schwer.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Pinion-Fans, nach einiger Zeit mit meine Helius AC Pinion  rumgefahren zu sein habe ich mich entschlossen eine andere Primar  Übersetzung aus zu probieren.
Grund hierfür ist eigentlich nur das ich den "Größten-Gang" nie richtig  nutze, somit habe ich mich in meine Bastelstube eine Kassetten-spider  genommen und die ein wenig abgedreht und angepasst. Mit ein 28er Ritzel  versehen. Nun Warte ich auf anständiges Bike Wetter und werde euch  demnächst von erste Eindrücke berichten.













Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## mdk187? (16. Februar 2013)

Bin 1,80m. Das Argon ist M und passt mir perfekt. Trotz des langen Oberrohrs, für M, fühlt es sich recht kompakt an.
Den Drehgriff finde ich wegen der Schaltrichtung gewöhnungsbedürftig. Inuitiv schalte ich immer einen Gang hoch, wenn ich eigentlich runterschalten will.


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Februar 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Bin 1,80m. Das Argon ist M und passt mir perfekt. Trotz des langen Oberrohrs, für M, fühlt es sich recht kompakt an.
> Den Drehgriff finde ich wegen der Schaltrichtung gewöhnungsbedürftig. Inuitiv schalte ich immer einen Gang hoch, wenn ich eigentlich runterschalten will.



Normal kann man das (wie bei der Rohlexx auch) durch umgekehrte Verwendung der Züge im Griff ändern.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GodfredKah (24. Februar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hallo Pinion-Fans, nach einiger Zeit mit meine Helius AC Pinion  rumgefahren zu sein habe ich mich entschlossen eine andere Primar  Übersetzung aus zu probieren.
> Grund hierfür ist eigentlich nur das ich den "Größten-Gang" nie richtig  nutze, somit habe ich mich in meine Bastelstube eine Kassetten-spider  genommen und die ein wenig abgedreht und angepasst. Mit ein 28er Ritzel  versehen. Nun Warte ich auf anständiges Bike Wetter und werde euch  demnächst von erste Eindrücke berichten.
> Groetjes D-Lander



Welche primäre Übersetzung wird denn im original verbaut - Pinion empfiehlt ja 24/21, das Argon hat vorne und hinten offenbar ein größeres Ritzel drauf?
GodfredKah


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Februar 2013)

Original beim Moutainbike bei der Auslieferung V30/H26.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## GodfredKah (24. Februar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Original beim Moutainbike bei der Auslieferung V30/H26.
> Groetjes D-Lander



Ah ja, also doch insgesamt größere Ritzel als von pinion empfohlen. v30/h26 ist etwa 1% "leichter", d.h. die Entfaltung ist etwas kürzer als v24/h21, das dürfte kaum auffallen. Wenn Du jetzt umbaust auf v30/h28 ist es nochmal fast 8% "leichter". Ob das nun besser oder schlechter ist, hängt wohl hauptsächlich vom Fahrer und seiner Fahrweise ab, da sind Erfahrungen kaum zu verallgemeinern - wie bei der Kettenschaltung ja auch.
Wie ist die Primärübersetzung beim Gates-Riemen - vorne sind wohl 46 Zacken verbaut - weiß jemand, was da im Originalzustand hinten installiert ist?

GodfredKah


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Februar 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt umbaust auf v30/h28 ist es nochmal fast 8% "leichter". Ob das nun besser oder schlechter ist, hängt wohl hauptsächlich vom Fahrer und seiner Fahrweise ab, da sind Erfahrungen kaum zu verallgemeinern - wie bei der Kettenschaltung ja auch.
> GodfredKah


Klar aber bei diese Bandbreite, und so einen "krieg-gang" ist mir Persönlich wilkommen. Werde den Oberen wohl eher nicht vermissen. 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Februar 2013)

Herrrow schrieb:


> kurz vor der Fertigstellung beim Reuber



Moin,

was ist denn aus dem Pinion geworden? Ist es inzwischen mal als Aufbau vorgestellt worden?

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (1. März 2013)

sieht aus wie das was ich Probe gefahren bin!


----------



## drurs (8. März 2013)

So, damit sich hier auch mal wieder was tut...;-)





Neue Bremsen, Reifen, Lenker,...
Kettenblatt vorne das kleinere dran gemacht, nachdem ich das erste im Bikepark verbogen hab
Übersetzung passt nun optimal zu meiner Kondition, in der Ebene bin so im 15ten Gang unterwegs, berghoch im ersten
Der 888 hab ich ein 66er Casting verpasst (is plug'n'play), so geht der Radausbau für'n Autotransport deutlich schneller..
Mit den "Leichtbaureifen" liegts nun bei 17,xx kg
(Wer's genauer wissen will muß vorbeikommen und selber wiegen, hab nur ne normale personenwaage )


LG, Uli


----------



## Dutshlander (8. März 2013)

Hallo Uli, das mit den 17,xxKg kommt gut hin meins wiegt 15,2Kg Habe zzt. V 30 Hi 28 übersetzt. Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## mdk187? (8. März 2013)

Das Ion ist der Hammer!


----------



## ichoe (16. März 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Das Ion ist der Hammer!



allerdings...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2013)

ion ist wirklich derb hammer.

kann es sein das das AM in grau, mit blauer Extralove zurück zu Nicolai ist? und dort als probebike genutzt wird?


----------



## Martin1508 (17. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ion ist wirklich derb hammer.
> 
> kann es sein das das AM in grau, mit blauer Extralove zurück zu Nicolai ist? und dort als probebike genutzt wird?



Ne, das bei Nicolai ist das Original und ist das Vorbild. 

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2013)

ahhhh okay! schön is es und Spaß gemacht hats auch!


----------



## Dutshlander (30. März 2013)

Heute mal ein wenig bei schiet Wetter Pioniert, brrrr...
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

Wieviel km haste denn jetzt schon dem auf dem schönen Radel runtergestrampelt? Und gabs irgendwelche Veränderrungen im Tretgefühlverhalten?

G.


----------



## Spletti (30. März 2013)

Das ist ja noch richtig sauber Dutsh 

Also ich hab jetzt mein AM mal auf Arbeit gewogen und ich bin bei 17,35 kg. Hört sich anfangs schwer an aber ich bin vorher ein Touren-fully mit 14,5 kg gefahren und da finde ich die Steigerung jetzt nicht so hart.

Rein gefühlt muss ich mit ca 25 % mehr Kraft in allen Lagen treten was mich persönlich nicht so stört da ich schon ein wenig Bums in den Beinen hab. Auf jeden Fall geht Bergab die Post ab, macht wirklich laune.

Das einzige was in der nächsten Zeit geändert wird ist der Sattel und das Cockpit. Aber Ambitionen auf viel leichter hab ich nicht da ich irgendwie das Gefühl hab das Gewicht hier mehr denn je Stabilität ist ( wobei ich sagen muss das ich verhältnismäßig schwerere Komponenten hab).


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

Hat deins genau so wie abgebildet die 17,35Kg? ...oder hier und noch abgeändert?


----------



## Spletti (30. März 2013)

ja ohne garmin

edit: ich denk mal die ck naben, saint, reverb hauen da gut rein. sattel und cockpit kann ich nicht einschätzen


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

Saint macht ein bissle was aus. Sattel schon ein wenig mehr Telestütze hat man eh, aber der Vorbau und Lenker macht noch einen Batzen aus, wenn ichs mit meinem in der Zukunft stehenden Aufbau vergleichen würde
Gabel haste die Soloair, da würdest mir gegenüber sparen. Aber als Ausgleich wäre dein Dämpfer 200g schwerer
Wobei ich wohl auch auf zufriedene knapp unter 17Kg kommen würde...ohne Telestütze und Tourenreifen auf 16kg..also top

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (30. März 2013)

ok mal schauen was mit anderem sattel, vorbau und lenker bei rauskommt


----------



## trailterror (30. März 2013)

Ein klasse rad hast du!!

Ich hatte heute mit meinem Helius auch wieder vieeeel freude  das Helius AM (pinion) ist einfach


----------



## Spletti (30. März 2013)




----------



## Dutshlander (31. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieviel km haste denn jetzt schon dem auf dem schönen Radel runtergestrampelt? Und gabs irgendwelche Veränderrungen im Tretgefühlverhalten?
> 
> G.


tsja da ich keinen Tacho oder ähnlich habe, aber so gefuhlte 2000 müssen es gewesen sein 
Muss mich immer noch an das soooo sanfe schaltgefühl gewöhnen  was gegenüber mein Argon+Rohlof  sehr unterschiedlich ist.
Habe als eizniges hin und wieder sg." Ghost-schaltug" könnte aber auch an mein unsauberen_(zu schnelles)_ schaltvehalten liegen.
Ansonsten empfinde ich immer wieder die positive überaschung der sehr feine gangabstufung 
Gebe sie nicht wieder her
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Dutshlander (31. März 2013)

PS maiz wiegt 33.45lb allerdings gewogen ohne die LEV also zzt. nochmal ca 500gr drauf.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Gebe sie nicht wieder her
> :



Dann ist ja gut

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (31. März 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Gebe sie nicht wieder her



Recht hast du, das Ding geht einfach, und die Stimmen der Kritiker sind verstummt.....

Hast du eigentlich noch das konstrukionsbedingte Klacken in Gang 7 und 13?
Ich hörs gar nicht mehr......nur wenn man sich darauf konzentriert...scheint sich einzuklacken und leiser zu werden....


----------



## Dutshlander (1. April 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich noch das konstrukionsbedingte Klacken in Gang 7 und 13?


nur ein wenig in gang 7, in 13 war es am anfang und nach das der Box bei Pinion war gar nicht mehr.
Groetjes und "Get in Gear" D-Lander


----------



## Spletti (1. April 2013)

"Systembedingt macht das Getriebe in Gang 7 und Gang 13 Klickergeräusche. Das liegt daran, dass hier zuvor in beiden Getriebestufen, d.h. sowohl der 3-Gang-Stufe als auch der 6-Gang-Stufe ein Gangwechsel vollzogen wurde, Das Geräusch wird durch eine Klinke verursacht, die in diesen Gangkonstellationen halb ausgeschwenkt ist."

hab mich mit abgefunden. ist jetzt auch nicht so schlimm...


----------



## gfx (1. April 2013)

http://pinion.eu/en/p1-18-uebersetzungsrechner/


----------



## Raggaman (4. April 2013)

Sher gut dieser link da kann ich mir ja gleich meine übersetzung ausrechen für mein Argon 29er...


----------



## ArthurBishop (10. April 2013)

So endlich habe ich auch mein rahmen erhalten. was mir gar nicht gefällt sind die röllchen vom kettenspanner. hat sie von euch schon mal jemand gegen farbige getauscht ?ich hätte gerne rot eloxierte passend zur box.nur leider gibt es diese nicht  da die lager ne 7mm bohrung in der mitte haben müssen . hat jemand von euch ne idee?


----------



## kephren23 (10. April 2013)

cooles teil!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2013)

Pohh, ich dachte die gibts erst ab nächstes Jahr wirklich

Das mit den Röllchen sollte doch kein Problem, was haben denn die normalen innen?

G.


----------



## kephren23 (10. April 2013)

wieso? ist doch auf der N-Seite zu sehen?


----------



## ArthurBishop (10. April 2013)

die normalen bzw alles was ich bis jetzt gesehen und gefunden habe haben 5mm für M5 gewinde. bin in der hinsicht echt ratlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wieso? ist doch auf der N-Seite zu sehen?



Ohh, in meiner überschwänglichen Überschwänglichkeit hab ich nicht genau hingesehen und dachte im ersten Moment es ist ein Ion16 Pinion

G.


----------



## ArthurBishop (10. April 2013)

ist ein ION18 Pinion in XL


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2013)

ArthurBishop schrieb:


> die normalen bzw alles was ich bis jetzt gesehen und gefunden habe haben 5mm für M5 gewinde. bin in der hinsicht echt ratlos.



Dann sollte es mit Hülse doch kein Problem darstellen. Müßte doch auch beim Pinion Dingens M5 sein, glaube beim Rohloffspanner ist es auch so.

G.


----------



## ArthurBishop (10. April 2013)

bei pinion ist es auch M5 nur laufen die kettenröllchen auf nem bolzen der 7mm durchmesser hat.dieser bolzen wird benotigt um den kettenspanner zuspannen bzw die feder liegt dort an.


----------



## ArthurBishop (10. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=600453&page=2

bei post#50 gehts. gleich mal ne pm geschrieben.


----------



## Simbl (10. April 2013)

Da bin ich mal gespannt was der schreibt. Interessiert mich auch


----------



## drurs (10. April 2013)

ArthurBishop schrieb:


> So endlich habe ich auch mein rahmen erhalten. was mir gar nicht gefällt sind die röllchen vom kettenspanner. hat sie von euch schon mal jemand gegen farbige getauscht ?ich hätte gerne rot eloxierte passend zur box.nur leider gibt es diese nicht  da die lager ne 7mm bohrung in der mitte haben müssen . hat jemand von euch ne idee?



Schaut gut aus,  bin gespannt wie's dir gefällt. Blind gekauft oder ne Probefahrt machen können? Was für Reifen willst du draufziehen? Bei mir geht der 2.5er Minion gut, aber ein 2.4er Ibex DH hat nur noch ca 1mm Platz...
Viel Spas damit, Uli


----------



## ArthurBishop (11. April 2013)

@ drurs 

hab ihn blind gekauft sozu sagen. hab im moment ne 2,5 muddy murry für hinten aber dieser passt nicht ich werd 2,4 mal veruchen ansonsten nehm ich auch den minion

@ Simbl

er hat die lager angepasst und mir geraten ritzel mit 10Z zu benutzen da es sonst probleme gibt mit der kette.desweiteren hat er seitlich dann dünne scheiben dazu gelegt damit er wieder auf die breite kommt.

hab mal jetzt andere ritzel bestellt.mal schauen was fürn duchmesser diese haben.


----------



## Maxilainen (11. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich liebäugle ja mit einem Argon AM Pinion. Ich würde aber vorab gerne mal auf einem Bike mit Pinion ein paar Meter fahren, um zu testen, wie sich das Getriebe so "anfühlt". 
Gibt es einen Pinion Besitzer im Süddeutschen Raum, der mich mal ausprobieren ließe? 
Wohne im Zollernalbkreis zwischen Balingen, Hechingen, Albstadt, Tübingen, Reutlingen.
Grüße Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=623167


----------



## Helius-FR (20. April 2013)

Mal wieder Bilder.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. April 2013)

gewicht?


----------



## Helius-FR (20. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gewicht?



Wie es da steht 16,9 kg


----------



## kephren23 (20. April 2013)

gefühlte 14,5


----------



## Joopie (20. April 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mal wieder Bilder.


 Nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (20. April 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mal wieder Bilder.


 Gefaellt sehr!

Die Felgen-Decals wuerde ich noch abmachen.


----------



## GodfredKah (20. April 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mal wieder Bilder.



Das sieht schon stark aus! Rot-weiss ist eine sehr schöne Kombination!

GodfredKah


----------



## wosch (21. April 2013)

Die Kette ist ja wohl der Hammer!
Der Rest natürlich auch.


----------



## Helius-FR (21. April 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Die Kette ist ja wohl der Hammer!
> Der Rest natürlich auch.



Dachte ich mir auch sofort als ich die Kette gesehen hab.
Wie genacht für mein Schwarz/Goldenes Argon.
Aber hier macht die sich auch nicht Schlecht. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3 LTE mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raggaman (22. April 2013)

@Helius-FR 

absolut geiles bike was ist das denn für eine kette die du da fährst würde sich an meinen Pinion Argon Rocc auch gut machen. 

Gibt es besondere gründe warum du den speed sensor / magneten am HR hast?, oder ist das wegen der gabel dicke...


----------



## Jack22001 (22. April 2013)

Die Kette will ich auch haben. Also Rück raus mit den Infos Helius 

So hier mal ein Bild im Einsatz


----------



## Helius-FR (22. April 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> @Helius-FR
> 
> absolut geiles bike was ist das denn für eine kette die du da fährst würde sich an meinen Pinion Argon Rocc auch gut machen.
> 
> Gibt es besondere gründe warum du den speed sensor / magneten am HR hast?, oder ist das wegen der gabel dicke...



Zur Kette: Das ist eine Connex Black Edition.

Zum Sensor: Der ist für Tempo und Tritt Frequenz deshalb am Hinterrad. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3 LTE mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wosch (22. April 2013)

Sieht nach der da aus:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33402_9sB-Black-Edition-9-fach-Kette-Modell-2013-.html


----------



## Helius-FR (22. April 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Sieht nach der da aus:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33402_9sB-Black-Edition-9-fach-Kette-Modell-2013-.html



Genau.
Gibt es in 8 und 9 fach Version

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3 LTE mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sluette (25. April 2013)

Habe gerade was bei FB gefunden:







Sieht für mein Geschmack ziemlich billig aus und Nicolai unwürdig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. April 2013)

:kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2013)

Na sagen wir mal so, wenn man jetzt mal die BikeAttack oder sowas fahren würde...also da wo richtig die Streinbrocken spritzen,  dann wäre es für die Tage eine gute Sache. Aber im Allgemeinbetrieb find ichs auch  etwas....naja...Richtung peinlich unhübsch

G.


----------



## Holland (25. April 2013)

Wie wäre es alternativ mit zugeschnippelten Filzmatten? Gibt es farblich passend zu den Decals und nehmen dem fliegenden Stein den Klang. Extralove aus der der Hobbythek... 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## sluette (25. April 2013)

Wenn ich mir ein Pinion AC, AM, whatever kaufen würde, würde ich davon ausgehen es für den gleichen Einsatzbereich wie ein konventionelles AC, AM, whatever ausgelegt ist. Also warum so'n Brechreiz-Plastik Scheiß? Wenn die Box Macken hat ist das doch ok. Bei dem Bild oben sind ja sogar noch Ketten und Druckstrebe damit verbastelt...


----------



## liquidnight (26. April 2013)

am Besten gefallen mir ja die *schwarzen* Kabelbinder drumrum


----------



## Tom:-) (26. April 2013)

bei meinem islandtrip 1992 habe ich zwei gesehen die ihre cannondale rahmen komplett mit isomatte abgeklebt hatten


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2013)

Auf so´nem Gletscher ist es aber auich kalt

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. April 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein Pinion AC, AM, whatever kaufen würde, würde ich davon ausgehen es für den gleichen Einsatzbereich wie ein konventionelles AC, AM, whatever ausgelegt ist. Also warum so'n Brechreiz-Plastik Scheiß? Wenn die Box Macken hat ist das doch ok. Bei dem Bild oben sind ja sogar noch Ketten und Druckstrebe damit verbastelt...



Sehe ich auch so und ein geflügelter Spruch bei uns: 
"Macken kommen eh rein" 

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## gfx (29. April 2013)

Die Schickimickies und Modepäbste haben ihr Urteil gesprochen. Amen.


(Ja. Ich versuche, seine Gründe zu verstehen. Letztendlich sind Ritzel und Kette dem Sand des Vorderrades ausgesetzt. Nein, ist nicht mein Radel.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (30. April 2013)

gfx schrieb:


> Die Schickimickies und Modepäbste haben ihr Urteil gesprochen. Amen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2013)

Da möcht ich euch mal hören wenn man das Rad so original verkaufen würde...

G.


----------



## Elfriede (30. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da möcht ich euch mal hören wenn man das Rad so original verkaufen würde...
> 
> G.



Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich es zu einem guten Preis bekäme. Schließlich ist es durch die Protektoren so gut wie neu.


----------



## sluette (1. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss nicht was schöner ist, die ein oder andere Macke vom Steinschlag oder ne total verschliffene Oberfläche die sich durch den "Protektor" ergeben wird denn da wird sich auch ne Menge Dreck hinter ansammeln...


----------



## Elfriede (1. Mai 2013)

Wenn er schon auf Schutz achtet, wird er auch auf Schmutz achten. Fängt ja schließlich beides mit Sch an wa?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wenn er schon auf Schutz achtet, wird er auch auf Schmutz achten. Fängt ja schließlich beites mit Sch an wa?





Der ist aber mit Kabelbindern befestigt und es ist ein Raw Rahmen. Damit sollte er dann wirklich keinen Meter auf der Straße rollern, sogar aufpassen das er keiner Forststraße näher als 200m an ihr Ende kommt.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (1. Mai 2013)

Ich bin mir sicher, er streicht den kompletten Rahmen vor jeder Fahrt mit Butter als Schutzschicht ein und falls er an das Ende eines Forstweges kommt, spart er sich das Salz für das abendliche Butterbrot. Recycling ist ja heute schließlich Pflicht.


----------



## Maxilainen (1. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum Ihr die Sache alle so verkompliziert. Am einfachsten ist doch wohl das Bike in die Vitrine zu stellen und sich an seiner makellosen Schönheit zu erfreuen . 
Dann bekommt es auch sicher keine unschönen Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2013)

Und die Fenster der Vitrine könnte man dann ja mit durchsichtiger Schutzfolie abkleben

G.


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2013)

Ich lade auch gerne mal ein, man Enduro nach 2 Jahren genau an den Stellen anzuschauen.
Die Pinion Box macht das Tretlager ja noch tiefer und gefährdeter für dicken Steinschlag.

Die Teile halten tiefe Macken ab und das is doch toll.
und wenn man nur zur Eisdiele fährt, opfert man die Kabelbinder...


----------



## Helius-FR (1. Mai 2013)

Und nun wird es wieder Zeit für Bilder...


----------



## Simbl (1. Mai 2013)

Warum ist das 18er Pinion eigentlich von der Nicolai HP verschwunden?


----------



## Spletti (1. Mai 2013)

http://www.nicolai.net/176-0-ION+18+Pinion.html

über google gehts..... auf der hp direkt hab ichs auch nicht gefunden


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Mai 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Und nun wird es wieder Zeit für Bilder...


Ja  Fred heist auch Galerie
Aber niemand hält sich hier im Forum an das 
*klein Ge*druck*te 
*

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Kleingedrucktes


----------



## wowbagger (1. Mai 2013)

so bitte:


----------



## Spletti (1. Mai 2013)

kommt cool. unter 17 kg? Fährst du die dämpferposi schon länger? ich hab bis jetzt nur die ganz oben und ganz unten probiert und ganz unten ist schön straff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (2. Mai 2013)

Hey Spletti,
sind so um die 17,2Kg hab aber auch nicht zu sehr drauf geachtet. Meine Pedale sind voll die Kloben, da kann man sicher noch 1kG rausholen ;-)
Fahr fast ausschließlich in der Position. Hatte einmal ganz oben (170mm) hat aber nicht so gut mit der BOS harmoniert (160mm) und mußte mehr Luft rein für passenden Sag und am Ende hab ich den FW nicht genutzt. In der Position hab ich auch noch ein paar mm übrig, da will ich aber mit nem größeren Kanister bei und evtl. noch was an dem Luftloch machen (siehe CKDBA Thread) aber ich finde die Kiste rockt! 
mfg
wowbagger


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Mai 2013)

@ wowbagger wie sit den so die SSP-Hinterrad-Nabe, bist du zufrieden.
Ich suche immer noch was gescheites, habe momentan "normale Hi-Rad-Nabe" und unnschlussig was es werden soll.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## guru39 (2. Mai 2013)

*Achtung Achtung!!!! Wichtige Durchsage!*

bitte eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen  






Net mainz


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> *Achtung Achtung!!!! Wichtige Durchsage!*
> 
> bitte eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen
> Net mainz


wie nenn sich diese Farbkombi "ARA BUNT"
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## wowbagger (2. Mai 2013)

Hey Dutshlander!
Ich finde die Nabe unauffällig, beim ersten Service lief sie wohl rauh, das hat aber Acros auf Kulanz erledigt (neue Lager). Sonst kann ich nix negatives berichten. Optik finde ich auf jeden Fall tiptop. Über die Anzahl der Zähne habe ich mir im Vorfeld viele Gedanken gemacht, mittlerweile denke ich aber das dieses Thema völlig überbewertet ist. 
mfg
wowbagger

übrigens gibts jetzt bei Pinion Acros Naben mit Pinion Logo... (glaub ich zumindest)


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Mai 2013)

wowbagger schrieb:


> so bitte:





wowbagger schrieb:


> Hey Spletti,
> sind so um die 17,2Kg hab aber auch nicht zu sehr drauf geachtet. Meine Pedale sind voll die Kloben, da kann man sicher noch 1kG rausholen ;-)



Daumen Hoch.
Zum Gewicht.
Ich komme auf 16.9 kg und ich dachte ich habe schon Relativ Leichte Parts Verbaut. Crossmax SX, Syntace Cockpit...


----------



## kephren23 (2. Mai 2013)

@guru39

 geile Farbkombi


----------



## guru39 (2. Mai 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> wie nenn sich diese Farbkombi "ARA BUNT"



Nein! Die Kombi nennt sich "The Flying Dutchman"


----------



## Simbl (2. Mai 2013)

Hab ich ja gar nix verpasst.Haha. Morgen wird mein Papagei sein Nest verlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (2. Mai 2013)

Ach das wird deiner?  geil ne gelbe Gabel wäre der Oberkracher 

Würde ich gern aufbauen.

the flying Dutch-Papagei


----------



## Simbl (2. Mai 2013)

Ja wird meiner. Kommt "nur" ne schwarze Gabel rein. Gelb wäre wirklich cool. Aber der LRS wird gelb genau wie die Team Decals. Wird also noch ein bissl bunter


----------



## kephren23 (2. Mai 2013)

fett fett fett freu mich, hat ja auch nen bissl was von nem Transformers.


----------



## Simbl (2. Mai 2013)

Nicobeee. Freu mich auch auf den Aufbau. Mein Dämpfer fehlt noch aber der Guru leiht mir so lang einen DB. Thx. Rahmen kam nämlich 4 Wochen vor Termin


----------



## kephren23 (2. Mai 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Nicobeee. Freu mich auch auf den Aufbau. Mein Dämpfer fehlt noch aber der Guru leiht mir so lang einen DB. Thx. Rahmen kam nämlich 4 Wochen vor Termin



auch mal gut, wenn was ehr kommt!
So nen guru is schon was feines, könnt auch einen gebrauchen


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Mai 2013)

ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2013)

@Simbl

Wobei dein aktuelles (oder hast du's net mehr/respektiv was passiert jetzt damit?) sehr schwer zu toppen ist!! Eins meiner favoriten was die 18er anbelangt


----------



## Simbl (3. Mai 2013)

Mein altes 18er ist leider schon vor 3 Wochen verkauft worden


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2013)

wie kannst du nur....das war sooo geil 

...weil du ein pinion wolltest abet dein neues ist jetzt, unaufgebaut auch schon heiss


----------



## Simbl (3. Mai 2013)

Wenns das Pinion damals schon gegeben hätte...

Ich geh jetzt mal zum Guru


----------



## gruftidrop (3. Mai 2013)

Im Orignal sieht der Ara - Rahmen noch viel besser aus - das Eloxblau wirkt nicht ganz so grell !


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2013)

*The Ara has landed* 


18,36Kg.


















geändert werde noch die Laufräder: Crank Brothers Opium rot und Dämpfer: Bos Void.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2013)

ich möchte auch dein sohn sein


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2013)

Mit SC gefällts mir aber besser


----------



## kephren23 (3. Mai 2013)

die gabel muss gelb .

ansonsten top geworden.
Sind das HansDampf SUPER GRAVITY?

Mein erster Hans Dampf sah noch so aus


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich möchte auch dein sohn sein



Der Simbl is net mein Sohn, er is Linda´s Sohn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Sind das HansDampf SUPER GRAVITY?



nein..... sind die normalen.


----------



## c_w (3. Mai 2013)

Ich find die Gabel wirkt zu wuchtig, für den Rahmen... vor allem in schwarz.
Aber das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau ;-)

Ansonsten: Daumen hoch für den Mut zur Farbe :-D


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Mai 2013)

Ich würde auch eine Idylle SC verbauen, aber sonst, geiler Rennwagen


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Simbl is net mein Sohn, er is Linda´s Sohn.



 
ICH möchte dein sohn sein.


----------



## Simbl (3. Mai 2013)

So endlich Feierabend... hab eben erst den fertigen Aufbau gesehn  Die Bos Idylle SC Air war mein Favorit gabs aber leider nicht in schwarz. Die Hans Dampf sind Super Gravity. Vorne Trailstar, hinten Pacestar. Morgen schau ich mir das Geschoss mal in echt an  Bring auch mal nen anderen Sattel mit vielleicht kommt der ans Argon...


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ICH möchte dein sohn sein.








 In diesem Leben klappt das glaube ich nicht mehr...


----------



## wowbagger (4. Mai 2013)

sag mal guru, ist keine Baustelle mehr vor deinem Laden? Oder pisst das gerade?


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2013)

Baustelle ist weg und es hat gepisst.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Baustelle ist weg und es hat gepisst.



Na endlich! Das war jedes Mal ein gegurke durch dieses Wohn und Industriegebiet wenn ich wieder auf die Autobahn Richtung Heimat wollte.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2013)

Dabei muss man da gar nicht durch


----------



## Simbl (6. Mai 2013)

Papagei mal ins freie gelassen 





Bekomm leider die Farben nicht so hin. Profi Pics folgen


----------



## trailterror (6. Mai 2013)

HAMMER Teil!!  mehr bilder!!


----------



## Simbl (6. Mai 2013)

Da Guru hat vorhin noch welche gemacht


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Mai 2013)

Hammer Pinion
Viel Spaß damit!

 @kephren23


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2013)

wirklich geil, nen Satz rote Naben und ne Gelbe-Gabel hätten es perfekt gemacht 

Abner sollte der LRS nicht auch noch neu kommen?

Let it fly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (6. Mai 2013)

Bekomm demnächst noch nen Crank Brothers Opium LRS


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2013)

dann könnte aber wieder etwas wenig gelb da sein, ich befürchte du musst die Gabel mal zum KHUJAND schicken, ob du willst oder nicht.


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Da Guru hat vorhin noch welche gemacht


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2013)

und plötzlich ist dir Druckstrebe Orange


----------



## Simbl (6. Mai 2013)

Flip Flop


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2013)

Geiles Teil

G.


----------



## trailterror (6. Mai 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Flip Flop


----------



## Simbl (6. Mai 2013)

In echt ist es so ne Art gelb orange. (Mellow Yellow) Leider beißt es sich ein wenig mit dem Deemax Gelb. Deshalb gibts noch den anderen LRS. Ist jetzt auch egal. Bin Pleite


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Mai 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ist jetzt auch egal. Bin Pleite



Erwarte kein Mitleid! Geiles Bike

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> In echt ist es so ne Art gelb orange. (Mellow Yellow) Leider beißt es sich ein wenig mit dem Deemax Gelb. Deshalb gibts noch den anderen LRS. Ist jetzt auch egal. Bin Pleite



Nicht anständig informiert über den Gelbfarbton der DEEMAX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Besonders geil ist das Bild auf dem Fernseher

Professor Rainer bitte in die Notaufnahme

Rainer du hast doch nen Schatten würde man bei uns so schön sagen

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Besonders geil ist das Bild auf dem Fernseher
> 
> Professor Rainer bitte in die Notaufnahme
> 
> Rainer du hast doch nen Schatten würde man bei uns so schön sagen







das schlimme ist der Schatten is auch nich besser
Sieht man ja in dem Video


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Mai 2013)




----------



## liquidnight (14. Mai 2013)

wowbagger schrieb:


> so bitte:



Moin,
weiß jemand ob Pinion die Kurbeln auch in Nicht-eloxiert bzw. einem silbernen Elox-Ton verkauft ?

Ich finde zu einem hellen Rad eine schwarze Kurbel einfach fehl am Platz und hätte gern eine Silberne. So etwa wie die hier:


----------



## kephren23 (14. Mai 2013)

wenn  dem nicht so sei, einfach selber silber machen, sieht ja so aus als wenn beide Kurbelarme einzeln abnehmbar sind.


----------



## wowbagger (14. Mai 2013)

ruf doch mal bei Pinion an, in ihrem Katalog sind auch nur schwarze drin...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

Der Aufwand aus schwarz silber zu machen sollte doch garnicht so groß sein.

G.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Mai 2013)

seh ich auch so.
Ist ne Sache von gut na halben stunde wenn man  lange brauch, okay das kochen danach dauert etwas, und teuer ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Triple F (14. Mai 2013)

Naja, nicht jeder will einem 1k-Getriebe gleich irreversibel ans Leder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

Geht doch nur um die Kurbel, den Rest gibts doch in silber.

G.


----------



## Triple F (14. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Geht doch nur um die Kurbel, den Rest gibts doch in silber.
> 
> G.



Stimmt schon, aber ich hätte trotzdem ein kleines Problem damit, Neuteile in eine Wanne Abflussreiniger zu werfen


----------



## Simbl (17. Mai 2013)

Bessere Bilder folgen (hoffentlich )


----------



## gruftidrop (17. Mai 2013)

BASSST !


----------



## Holland (17. Mai 2013)

Voll gegen den RAW-Trend. 

Gruss
Hollabd


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Mai 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Bessere Bilder folgen (hoffentlich )



Mit den Mavic war es schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (18. Mai 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mit den Mavic war es schöner.



nee so is besser 

nur die gelbe gabel fehlt immer noch.


----------



## Triple F (18. Mai 2013)

Wenn er dann mit der gelben Gabel schnell genug fährt, sieht der Zuschauer nur ein grünes Etwas


----------



## kephren23 (18. Mai 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Wenn er dann mit der gelben Gabel schnell genug fährt, sieht der Zuschauer nur ein grünes Etwas


----------



## Simbl (18. Mai 2013)

Die Deemax hab ich noch. Die Crank Brothers ( mit Conti Kaiser)sind nur fürn Park. Deemax (mit Hans Dampf) für die Hausstrecke.


----------



## guru39 (23. Mai 2013)

Wenns mal wieder länger dauert.

Net mainz


----------



## Spletti (23. Mai 2013)

cool! schau ick mir morgen mal an


----------



## der-gute (23. Mai 2013)

was wiegt denn der Gaul bzw. kann man da dann noch was sparen?


----------



## ArthurBishop (23. Mai 2013)

WOW endlich ist es fertig. der hammer.am liebsten würd ich es jetzt noch holen.


----------



## turbokeks (23. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenns mal wieder länger dauert.
> 
> Net mainz


Ein super Bike  Hät auch gern ein Grund, mir so eins zuzulegen.

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## wowbagger (23. Mai 2013)

sag mal Guru richtet Ihr jetzt die Odi Griffe mit ner Laserwasserwaage aus?
TipTop Gerät !
mfg
wowbagger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (23. Mai 2013)

Ein Traum aber irgendwie will für mich die Boxxer nicht passen. Mit 18 Gang Pinion und einer Reverb fänd ich ne fette SC wie ne Totem oder ne Idylle besser.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Triple F (23. Mai 2013)

@guru39 und den glücklichen Besitzer:


   @Martin1508:
Wenn ich etwas ändern würde, dann würde ich ein schwarzes Casting verbauen. Aber ich würde mich bei der Gabelwahl *nicht* nach der verbauten Sattelstütze richten .


----------



## Martin1508 (23. Mai 2013)

.....will für *mich* die Boxxer nicht passen...

Jeder nach seiner Couleur!

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## GodfredKah (6. Juli 2013)

Auch mal hier mein neues pinion, dann kommt der thread wieder nach oben.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2013)

Rosa Schweinchenrad...geil
Wirkt das nur so oder ist die Sitzrohrhöhe eine Extraanfertigung?


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2013)

PS: Es ist verboten von so einem Rad nur kleine Fotos reinzustellen

G.


----------



## GodfredKah (6. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> PS: Es ist verboten von so einem Rad nur kleine Fotos reinzustellen
> 
> G.



Besser so?




Original ist rot eloxiert, rosa wär mir da doch zu gewagt!
Sattelstütze ist Stealth 150mm Standard.
Godfred


----------



## kephren23 (6. Juli 2013)

mach mal fotos im Schatten, dann sieht man auch die volle pracht des bikes.


----------



## GodfredKah (6. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> mach mal fotos im Schatten, dann sieht man auch die volle pracht des bikes.



Sonne ist eigentlich schöner. Wenn's Wetter wieder schlechter wird, gibt's auch schattige Bilder!

Godfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (6. Juli 2013)

klar ist Sonne schöner, nur eben nicht für gute Fotos, da ist Schatten einfach viel besser.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juli 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Besser so?
> Original ist rot eloxiert, rosa wär mir da doch zu gewagt!
> Sattelstütze ist Stealth 150mm Standard.
> Godfred


warum ist da ein schutz auf die re-ketten-strebe montiert 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2013)

@GodfredKah: Ja besser  Das schaut auf meinem Monitor aber wirklich knallrosa aus

Und ich meinte die Sitzrohrhöhe vom Rahmen, hat irgendwie so gewirkt als ob das Sitzrohr kürzer als beim Standartrahmen ist.

Hast du da einen PlusSteuersatz verbaut um vorne höher zu kommen?

G.


----------



## GodfredKah (7. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @GodfredKah: Das schaut auf meinem Monitor aber wirklich knallrosa aus
> Und ich meinte die Sitzrohrhöhe vom Rahmen, hat irgendwie so gewirkt als ob das Sitzrohr kürzer als beim Standartrahmen ist.
> Hast du da einen PlusSteuersatz verbaut um vorne höher zu kommen?
> G.



Auch bei mir sieht's rosa aus, liegt wohl eher an der Kamera als am Bildschirm. Da muss ich beim nächster Gelegenheit halt mal einen schattigen Platz suchen und den Weißabgleich etwas manipulieren, damit's farbecht wird.

Die Sitzrohre sind Standard, ist normal so in M.

Steuersatz ist auch Standard, habe aber grade 35mm Spacer drin, damit ich nicht zu tief komme vorne - da krieg ich leicht Kreuzschmerzen. Trotzdem möchte ich keinen größeren Rahmen, wird mir zu unhandlich dann. Also nehme ich halt die Spacer in Kauf, auch wenn's viele nicht nur hier im Forum nicht so gerne sehen!

Auch die Kettenstrebe ist Standard, war bei Rahmenlieferung schon mit so nem Teil oben abgedeckt, ich mach da bei Gelegenheit nochmal ein Detailbild. Die Kette kann da aber eigentlich kaum draufschlagen, warum isses dann also dran?

Godfred


----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Auch bei mir sieht's rosa aus, liegt wohl eher an der Kamera als am Bildschirm. Da muss ich beim nächster Gelegenheit halt mal einen schattigen Platz suchen und den Weißabgleich etwas manipulieren, damit's farbecht wird.



Liegt nur an der Sonne und der Oberfläche des Rahmens.
Die sonne überblendet einfach die Farben, bei der gestrahlten Oberfläche ist dieser Effekt nochmals krasser.
Das grün vom AC meiner Freundin, sieht am orginalsten bei Kunstlicht aus.


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>


nice job 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. Juli 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Auch mal hier mein neues pinion, dann kommt der thread wieder nach oben.



Am Hardtail erschließt sich für mich der Sinn der Pinion noch nicht so recht, auch wenns eine ganz nette Technik ist.
Gewichtsvorteil ist keiner da wenn man mit Rohlexx vergleicht.

Hab mein AM deswegen wieder für meine Rohlexx bestellt (und in Fire dept. red)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Juli 2013)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Am Hardtail erschließt sich für mich der Sinn der Pinion noch nicht so recht, auch wenns eine ganz nette Technik ist.


Na da gibts einiges zb. zentral in der mitte (habe beide im direktem  vergleich) eine feinere/liniare abstufung der gänge, und mal an die  gesammt bandbreite gedacht.



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Gewichtsvorteil ist keiner da wenn man mit Rohlexx vergleicht.



Viel schwerer, im gesammt paket betrachtet, aber auch nicht.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2013)

Diese "Gurkenhalsoptik" der Spacer, hervorgerufen durch das Semisteuerrohr, ist einfach furchtbar anzuschauen.


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Juli 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Diese "Gurkenhalsoptik" der Spacer, hervorgerufen durch das Semisteuerrohr, ist einfach furchtbar anzuschauen.


und wie währe denn dein vorschlag/lösung hierfür?
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2013)

Ich finde in dem Fall die alte Taperedvariante besser:

http://www.moonglu.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Nicolai-Helius-AC-2.jpg

Sieht für mich harmonischer aus. Wenn man weiß, dass man den Vorbau etwas höher haben möchte einfach die "alte Version" nehmen und allein durch den Steuersatz schon Spacer sparen und wenn man mit dem Vorbau möglichst Tief kommen will einfach die semiintegrierte Variante nehmen.

Gibt es nicht auch Steuersätze bspw. von Chris King deren obere Hälfte in ein Semisteurrohr passt, aber trotzdem nach Ahead ausschaut?


----------



## WODAN (19. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Geile Karre !


----------



## wowbagger (19. Juli 2013)

coole Kiste Guru! Erinnert mich ein bisschen an eins wo du schon mal aufgebaut hast... ;-)
wowbagger


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2013)

wowbagger schrieb:


> coole Kiste Guru! Erinnert mich ein bisschen an eins wo du schon mal aufgebaut hast... ;-)
> wowbagger



mich auch


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Juli 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ich finde in dem Fall die alte Taperedvariante besser:
> 
> http://www.moonglu.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Nicolai-Helius-AC-2.jpg
> 
> ...



Hammer Gerät! Warum haben wir es vorher noch nicht gesehen?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2013)

Ist nicht mein Rad...


----------



## Raggaman (19. Juli 2013)

Schicke bikes soweit....,muss da noch ein wenig warten bis mein rahmen endlich bei mir ankommt aber mal in der zwischenzeit ne frage an alle Pinion besitzter wird das werkzeug mitgeliefert für die kettenblatt und ritzel zu montage? oder muss man sich das extra kaufen?....


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Juli 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Schicke bikes soweit....,muss da noch ein wenig warten bis mein rahmen endlich bei mir ankommt aber mal in der zwischenzeit ne frage an alle Pinion besitzter wird das werkzeug mitgeliefert für die kettenblatt und ritzel zu montage? oder muss man sich das extra kaufen?....


Kettenblatt Werkzeug ist extra zu kaufen
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## GodfredKah (20. Juli 2013)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Am Hardtail erschließt sich für mich der Sinn der Pinion noch nicht so recht, auch wenns eine ganz nette Technik ist.
> Gewichtsvorteil ist keiner da wenn man mit Rohlexx vergleicht.



Ganz nette Technik isses in jedem Fall mit dem pinion. Und das HT hat vorne immerhin 160mm, also nicht ganz so'n Standard-HT. 
Aber Gewicht ist hoch, ganz sicher kein Vorteil gegenüber allen anderen Schalttechniken. Oder anders gesagt: um auf einigermaßen verträgliche wenigstens 13,x kg zu kommen, muss man schon etwas länger suchen, konfigurieren und auch Teile nehmen, die noch was mehr aushalten, um die AM-Fähigkeit nicht gleich wieder zu verlieren. Das ist ganz klar (neben dem Preis) ein großer Nachteil.
Die pinion-Vorteile wurden immer wieder mal besprochen, die Fahrdynamik mit dem tiefen Schwerpunkt ist schon auch deutlich besser, das muss man wohl selbst erfahren - aber ein HT ist's dann immer noch.
Die Schaltperformance hochwärts ist schon sehr gut, das läuft äußerst geschmeidig. Runterwärts muss man sich etwas an's pinion gewöhnen. Die Abstufung ist fein, man muss damit viel schalten, nicht *nur* vorteilhaft m.E..

Aber: isses im Fully irgendwie prinzipiell besser einsetzbar als im HT, bringt's da mehr Vorteile? Das Gewicht steigt dann immerhin noch mal deutlich weiter nach oben!

Godfred


----------



## wowbagger (20. Juli 2013)

Ich mach manchmal das Kettenblatt runter, wenn ich es mal zu gut gemeint hab mit dem Schmieren. Dann sammelt sich zwischen der Dichtung und dem Kettenblatt der Schmodder und das knarfelt dann. Also ich finde eine lohnende Investition...
mfg
wowbagger

ps: Gewicht ist nebensächlich ;-)


----------



## Raggaman (20. Juli 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Kettenblatt Werkzeug ist extra zu kaufen
> Groetjes D-Lander



Danke für dir schnelle antwort, na super darf ich fragen was du dafür hinlegen musstes, kann man sich das überall besorgen oder nur direkt bei Pinion....


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Juli 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Danke für dir schnelle antwort, na super darf ich fragen was du dafür hinlegen musstes, kann man sich das überall besorgen oder nur direkt bei Pinion....



gibt nur bei Pinion siehe Homepage Pinion:
Hier fürs Kettenblatt; *P9510  Lockring Werkzeug  a 29,50* 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Raggaman (21. Juli 2013)

Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## mdk187? (25. Juli 2013)

Servus,

eine Frage an die Pinion Fahrer. Habt ihr mal die Kette ausgehängt und die Kurbel gedreht. Es heißt ja immer, das die Pinion keinen so großen Wiederstand hat. Je höher ich schalte desto größer wird der Wiederstand, logisch. Ab dem 12. Gang ist bei mir aber nix mehr mit vernachlässigbar und ab dem 15. merke ich den Wiederstand deutlich beim pedalieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (25. Juli 2013)

Ne hab ich noch nicht, aber eigentlich logisch, da sich der Wiederstand mit einer grösseren übersetzung erhöhen müsste oder nicht?
Einfach durch das übersetzungsverhältnis...

Aber ist es wirklich "so schlimm"? Wie gesagt habs noch nicht probiert.


----------



## hoschi2007 (25. Juli 2013)

ich glaube ich war noch nie in den Gängen 15 bis 18...


----------



## zingel (26. Juli 2013)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> eine Frage an die Pinion Fahrer. Habt ihr mal die Kette ausgehängt und die Kurbel gedreht. Es heißt ja immer, das die Pinion keinen so großen Wiederstand hat. Je höher ich schalte desto größer wird der Wiederstand, logisch. Ab dem 12. Gang ist bei mir aber nix mehr mit vernachlässigbar und ab dem 15. merke ich den Wiederstand deutlich beim pedalieren.



was ist deine Frage?
deine Feststellung kann ich bestätigen. Auch bei mir nimmt der Widerstand in den schnellen Gängen zu.


----------



## Joopie (26. Juli 2013)

alles OT suche hier verzweifelt nach Bilder im "Galerie"


----------



## Simbl (30. Juli 2013)

Simbl Ion im Park Dress


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2013)

Oh mei...schock .....aber geil

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (30. Juli 2013)

Auch schön der ARA. Let it fly.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juli 2013)

Bunt aber stimmig.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## bambacha (30. Juli 2013)

Das Pinion Ion ist sau stark


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Bunt aber stimmig.
> Groetjes D-Lander



Stimmt...

G.


----------



## mdk187? (1. August 2013)

@zingel: Ja, dass wollte ich wissen :-D


----------



## Simbl (1. August 2013)

Ja is normal


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. August 2013)

Alle Pinions sind ja mal richtig derbe genial
aber das von @Simbl schießt den Vogel ab
und deswegen muss es auch größer rein



und Rainers neue Sticker runden das Gesamtbild noch richtig ab
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Simbl (2. August 2013)

Dange dange


----------



## Dutshlander (4. August 2013)

Hier mal das Getriebe Gewicht:
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Triple F (4. August 2013)

Lust am Schrauben oder außerplanmäßiger Boxenstopp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (4. August 2013)

cool

vielleicht noch eins mit den Kurbelarmen und Kettenführung?


----------



## Dutshlander (4. August 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Lust am Schrauben oder außerplanmäßiger Boxenstopp?


Pitstopp ready for takeoff 


kephren23 schrieb:


> cool
> vielleicht noch eins mit den Kurbelarmen und Kettenführung?


Geht nix mehr schon verpackt. 
Aber wenns wieder dahoam iss
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Pitstopp ready for takeoff
> 
> Geht nix mehr schon verpackt.
> Aber wenns wieder dahoam iss
> Groetjes D-Lander



Schon wieder kaputt ? 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dutshlander (5. August 2013)

nix kaputt nur einen Update!
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> nix kaputt nur einen Update!
> Groetjes D-Lander



Interessante Formulierung 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Jack22001 (5. August 2013)

Moin,
steht zwar schon im Pinion Erfahrungsbericht thread aber egal: 

Eine Woche Saalbach Hinterglemm mit:
 - X-Line
 - Pro-Line
 - Blue-Line
 - Milka-Line
 - Hacklberg Trail
 - Bergstadl Trail
 - Buchegg Trail
 usw. auf dem Helius AM Pinion

Im DH/FR Betrieb: bisher keine Aufsetzer, Kette bleibt auch ohne Führung bei schnellen Schlägen, Bodenwellen, Wurzelteppichen usw. da wo sie hin soll - ohne zu klappern. 

Fliegen ist sehr schön durch den tiefen Schwerpunkt. Fühlte mich wesentlich sicherer als auf meinem Bass, da das mir immer unter den Füssen wegsackte oder die Front zu schnell hoch schnippte etc... ok vielleicht fahre ich jetzt auch anders/besser). Trotzdem das Helius fliegt besser. 

Defekte: 0 abgesehen von einem Platten, aber das hat nix mit der box zu tun, sondern ehr mit fahrtechnik 

Zwei schöne Abflüge hat das Pinion auch ohne Probleme erlebt. Ich hatte da mehr zu tun. Autsch... 

Soweit meiner Meinung nach uneingeschränt DH/FR tauglich...
 Gewicht is auch wurst. Einer meinte: Wow hätte nicht gedacht das es so leicht ist, wobei das AM mit 16.5kg schwer aufgebaut ist...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2013)

Hier stand nur eine Frage zu der ich die Antwort schon wußte 

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (19. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> nix kaputt nur einen Update!
> Groetjes D-Lander


Getriebe vom Update zurück bekommen, eingebaut cooking:ca 15min ist der Fisch gegessen ) am Dienstag mal testen was es gebracht hat 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (19. August 2013)

Du wolltest das ganze doch vorher mit den kurbelarmen wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (19. August 2013)

das ständige  geht halt aufs Kurzzeitgedächtnis


----------



## Dutshlander (19. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Du wolltest das ganze doch vorher mit den kurbelarmen wiegen


Sorryforgotten, Mea _culpa_ 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (20. August 2013)

ich mag dir nochmal verzeihen!


----------



## bigstevie (20. August 2013)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage an die anderen Pinion-Fahrer; Habe meine  Pinion schon mehrmals wegen kleiner Probleme zu Pinion enschicken müssen  .. 
Am Anfang fand ich super geil das man das Teil sogar unter Last  sauber hochschalten konnte (Ausnahme 6-7 und 12-13 .. das ging aber auch  super wenn man ein wenig Last wegnahm bzw wenn man schaltete wenn ein  Pedal oben und eins unten ist .. also die Punkte mit dem wenigsten  Drehmoment). 
Als ich das getriebe letztes mal zurück bekam und verbaut habe hatte ich dann folgendes Problem:

Beim  Hochschalten vom 6. in den 7. und 12. in den 13. (mit gaaaanz wenig  Last) höre ich das Schaltgeräusch aber es schaltet definitiv nicht. Erst  wenn ich rollen lasse höre ich dann nach 1 bis 2 Sekunden das es  schaltet. Und merke das es dann auch getan hat wenn ich wieder trete.  Oder aber wenn ich noch einen Gang weiter hoch schalte , dann schaltet  es 2 Gänge auf einmal (also von 6 in 8 bzw von 12 in 14). Habe das  Problem auch wenn ich das Bike auf den Kopf stelle und locker mit der  Hand kurbele.

Habe das Getriebe daraufhin wieder zu Pinion geschickt und jetzt wieder verbaut aber das gleiche Problem. 
Bin mir aber 100%ig sicher das das am Anfang nicht war !!!

Ist  ja jetzt wie bei ner günstigen Kettenschaltung bei der bei nem  Schaltvorgang auch schon mal net geschaltet wird und erst dann wenn man  noch weiter schaltet ruckts dann rein.

Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen.

Beste Grüße,   Bigstevie


----------



## Schoschi (21. August 2013)

Das ist/war bei mir genauso. Denk das ist normal. Wennst komplett entlastest dürfts weg sein. Anfangs wenn man auf jedes Geräusch und Eigenheit achtet gings mir auf die Nerven. Jetzt wo ich ichs schon länger hab und meinen "Schaltstil" entwickelt und an das Ding gewöhnt hab schalte ich eh anders wie am Anfang und jetzt merk ich gar nix mehr. Funktioniert butterweich. Ausser Undichtigkeiten hatte ich nie Probleme damit. Aber das ist ja jetzt auch geklärt.


----------



## bigstevie (21. August 2013)

Das Getriebe schaltet auch bei mir butterweich .. also geil! Mit Ausnahme halt von den 2 Gangsprüngen zu 7 und 13. Heute auf der Tour war es nicht immer, nur in 3 von 4 Fällen das die Gänge nicht geschaltet haben. Vielleicht wirds ja besser wenn sichs wieder einläuft. 
Dafür hatte ich heute im Wiegetritt mal ein sehr lautes krachen (vergleichbar mit ner Kettenschaltung wenn die Kette unter hoher Last am Umwerfer geschaltet wird und man kurz vor Kettenreißen ist). Danach lief es wieder aber gibt halt schon ein schei.. Gefühl wenn man schon mehrere Probleme mit dem Teil hatte.
Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (22. August 2013)

Das mit dem Krachen ist ne Sperrklinke die überspringt. Ab und an passiert das schon mal und ist kein Grund zur Beunruhigung. Hatte ich vielleicht 3mal in der Anfangszeit oder so. Mit der Zeit wirst du anders schalten und die "Fehlfunktionen" verschwinden.....und dann machts erst richtig Spaß mit dem Teil...


----------



## bigstevie (22. August 2013)

OK .. hörte sich zwar sehr ungesund an aber ich hoffe mal das dabei nix verbogen ist


----------



## Schoschi (23. August 2013)

Nee. Die war einfach nicht ganz eingerastet und ist dann übersprungen. Wenn gerade in der millisekunde wo das ding neirutschen will wieder Druck bekommt z.B.


----------



## bigstevie (23. August 2013)

Ja manchmal wird man zu sensibel bei den ganzen Geräuschen vom Getriebe.

Jetzt erst mal schön shredden gehen .. Wochenende steht vor der Türe :-D


----------



## Simbl (29. August 2013)

Jetzt gibt es auch geschmiedete Kurbelarme


----------



## andi.f.1809 (29. August 2013)

trickstuff hat ja einen Trigger Prototypen für die pinion und Rohloff vorgestellt, könnte interessant werden;-)


----------



## Simbl (29. August 2013)

Ja habs  vorhin gelesen. Bei Trickstuff am Stand war ich nicht. Das schaffste an einem Tag nicht


----------



## liquidnight (30. August 2013)

Ich will auch so nen orangen Gehäusedeckel !  Gibts die nur von Nicolai oder stellt Pinion die her ?

Und  die Kurbel, seit wann gibts die in Grau ? die hätt ich auch gern.


----------



## Raggaman (10. September 2013)

Laut neuem Pinion Katalog 2014, gibts die Gehäusedeckel bei Pinion selbst zu kaufen. Preis unbekannt aber da Nicolai die fuer 99eur stueck verkauft denke ich das der preis der gleiche sein duerfte. Es gibt auch neue farbem fuer die Acros/Pinion Naben...


----------



## Raggaman (10. September 2013)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> trickstuff hat ja einen Trigger Prototypen für die pinion und Rohloff vorgestellt, könnte interessant werden;-)



Wenn Trickstuff es schaufft den trigger auch um die 100gr zu bauen wuerde ich mir einen holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (10. September 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Laut neuem Pinion Katalog 2014, gibts die Gehäusedeckel bei Pinion selbst zu kaufen. Preis unbekannt aber da Nicolai die fuer 99eur stueck verkauft denke ich das der preis der gleiche sein duerfte. Es gibt auch neue farbem fuer die Acros/Pinion Naben...



War 99,- nicht nur der Aufpreis für farbig ??

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Jack22001 (10. September 2013)

ja meine ich auch...


----------



## Simbl (10. September 2013)

Jap. Sind 99  Aufpreis zu Standart (schwarz)


----------



## Raggaman (11. September 2013)

Sorry hatte mich da ein wenig vertan, wollte eigentlich sagen wenn pinion sie anbietet dÃ¼rften die wohl ca.den selben preis haben wie zB Nicolai, wieviel mehr kann man den noch verlagen fÃ¼r zwei cnc bearbeitet GehÃ¤usedeckel. 

99â¬ ist aus meiner sicht schon grenzwertig, daher habe ich mein getriebe in schwartz wenn die mehr kosten sollten wÃ¼rde ich persÃ¶hnlich schon anderes material wollen zB Carbon oder Magnesium (Wenn technisch mÃ¶glich).


----------



## kephren23 (11. September 2013)

Ja nen 100 is schon heftig für 2 Deckel. Inklusive Kurbel wäre geil!


----------



## Elfriede (11. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ja nen 100 is schon heftig für 2 Deckel. Inklusive Kurbel wäre geil!



Es handelt sich doch um präzise gefertigte Teile oder? Wäre ja interessant zu wissen, was das Rohmaterial (zwei fette Aluklötze) kostet, dann die Zeit, die die Fräse braucht, bis sie die Platten fertig hat (Materialverschleiß, Strom usw.), dann Kontrolle der Qualität und dann noch die Kosten für das Eloxieren plus erneute Kontrolle. Ich denke da ist der Preis schon gerechtfertigt oder?


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. September 2013)

Ach das ist wie Ã¼berall. Ein AutohÃ¤ndler verdient doch auch 35.000,00 â¬ netto wenn er einen A4 verkauft hat. So die gÃ¤ngige Meinung. (Fixe und variable Kosten werden natÃ¼rlich, um den Stammtisch nicht zu verwirren,auf 0 gesetzt)


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2013)

Also 100 Euronen nur für die Farbe ist schon ein Happen, aber 100 Euro für 2 komplette Deckel von der Sorte als teuer zu sehen, entbehert jeden technischen Sachverstand, was die Produktion von solchen Arbeiten angeht.

G.


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. September 2013)

Naja, was bezahlt man denn bespw. für Abdeckkappen bei Hopebremsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. September 2013)

Es ging mir auch mehr um den Aufpreis für die Farbe, nicht für den Deckel ansich. Habe ich mich wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Es ging mir auch mehr um den Aufpreis für die Farbe, nicht für den Deckel ansich. Habe ich mich wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.



Mir war das schon bewußt...Anderen wohl nicht.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Naja, was bezahlt man denn bespw. für Abdeckkappen bei Hopebremsen?



Du willst aber jetzt net die 2 Arbeiten fertigungstechnisch miteinander vergleichen?

G.


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. September 2013)

Es ging um den Aufpreis Farbe  Was kosten denn die Editionsdeckel bei Hope? Nur um mal nen Relation zu bekomme.


----------



## kephren23 (11. September 2013)

Man bekommt ja keinen farbigen Deckel gegen einen Aufpreis. Die muss man immer neu kaufen.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Es ging um den Aufpreis Farbe  Was kosten denn die Editionsdeckel bei Hope? Nur um mal nen Relation zu bekomme.



Ach so, ja das kann man natürlich schon vergleichen Kommt natürlich stark auf die Anlage drauf an wo es eloxiert wird, im günstigsten Fall kostet beides gleich. Wobei der Preis sich wohl eher durch den Aufwand beim Abkleben, der Eiligkeit und den Arbeits- und Kostenaufwands des Verschickens definieren wird.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Man bekommt ja keinen farbigen Deckel gegen einen Aufpreis. Die muss man immer neu kaufen.



Dachte 2014 bietet Nicolai verschiedene Farben schon bei der Bestellung an...und das eben bei 99 Euro Aufpreis???...oder leig ich da jetzt falsch???

G.


----------



## kephren23 (11. September 2013)

Hehe  ich meinte bei hope bremsen, is einfach noch zu früh


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hehe  ich meinte bei hope bremsen, is einfach noch zu früh



Hehe...und bei mir rattern diee Fräser auch noch zu laut dazu

G.


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. September 2013)

Ihr solltet mal die Post nicht zusammen bringen. Der mit dem Auto bezog sich allgemein auf die Anspruchshaltung, dass niemand an seinen Produkten Gewinn machen soll/darf.

Der andere auf die Mehrpreise zu Farben  Und ich wage zu behaupten, dass eine Kleinserie, wie eben hier 2 Getriebedeckel teurer sein dürften als die 4 Hauptfarben, welche in grosser Stückzahl eben auch die Kosten für Vorbereitung, Eloxal, und Nachebreitung besser amortisieren.

So un dnun wieder die Fräse laut machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet mal die Post nicht zusammen bringen. Der mit dem Auto bezog sich allgemein auf die Anspruchshaltung, dass niemand an seinen Produkten Gewinn machen soll/darf.
> .



Deswegen benutz ich mittlerweile immer die Zitierfunktion...sonst wäre das ganze wahrscheinlich noch mehr ausgeartet

G.


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. September 2013)

Machst du endlich die Fräse aus !! Ich kann dich gar nicht mehr hören, vor lauter Krach


----------



## Raggaman (12. September 2013)

Mal so reingerufen darf man hier auch technische fragen stellen da ja --> *Pinion *_Galerie_!


----------



## menschsilvio (14. Oktober 2013)

gfx schrieb:


> Habe meine Naben zum Pinion gefunden:
> http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/soc09-industry-nine_11.jpg
> 
> Steckachsen kompatibel 12x135 (gäbe es auch in 142)
> ...


 nenne mal bitte die genaue bezeichnung
ein dankeschön schon mal im voraus


----------



## gfx (15. Oktober 2013)

menschsilvio schrieb:


> nenne mal bitte die genaue bezeichnung
> ein dankeschön schon mal im voraus


Mittlerweile gibt es neue:
http://www.industrynine.net/hubs/1/Hubs 
via Adapter zwischen Schnellspanner und Steckachse "schnell" zu wechseln. werde mir nochmal welche holen....


----------



## kephren23 (15. Oktober 2013)

sehen geil aus und machen ne fast qualitativen Eindruck wie bei CK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## menschsilvio (15. Oktober 2013)

gfx schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es neue:
> http://www.industrynine.net/hubs/1/Hubs
> via Adapter zwischen Schnellspanner und Steckachse "schnell" zu wechseln. werde mir nochmal welche holen....


 danke dir....


----------



## gfx (15. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> sehen geil aus und machen ne fast qualitativen Eindruck wie bei CK.



auf jeden fall haben die >2500km mit Anhänger durch deutschland gemacht. Einfach zu fetten...sind einfach einzustellen.
bin aber kein Profi...


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Oktober 2013)

Oh man...
Ein Pinion Bike Fahren wollen aber bei 100,- Aufpreis für nen Farbigen Getriebe Deckel Weinen.


----------



## Raggaman (2. November 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Oh man...
> Ein Pinion Bike Fahren wollen aber bei 100,- Aufpreis für nen Farbigen Getriebe Deckel Weinen.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. November 2013)

Hey Mate alle schrauben vom Getriebe wieder IO?
Groetjes to Downunder
D-Lander


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2013)

Ein Traum in grün 




Porno-Glitter 




ein Nippel hell ein Nippel dunkelgrün 




Die neue BFO *scherbel*


----------



## dr.juggles (7. November 2013)

porno


----------



## Dutshlander (7. November 2013)

alles schön (haben will faktor getroffen) nur die Bremse "brake Frust" geht mir gegen den st.....ch
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Simbl (7. November 2013)

Ich hab nix gegen die BFO. Als ich mal dem Guru sein 16er für nen Tag hatte hat sie mich auf jeden Fall überzeugt. Weil ich aber so ein Saint Fanboy bin, hab ich diese auch an mein 16er gebastelt. Sonst wäre es vielleicht die BFO geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

Das ding wird aber geil, glaub ich !
Richtiger Pornohobel.
Fand die BFO auch nicht so schlecht, fühlen sich im Stand zwar an wie Pudding aber bei der Fahrt ist davon nix zu merken.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (8. November 2013)

ich bin auch grad am überlegen ob es die kill hill oder die cleg 4 wird.

ich habe jetzt auch die bfo 2013 und bin recht zufrieden.
Gruß andi


----------



## kephren23 (8. November 2013)

Mit den neuen hebeln sehen die ja wirklich klasse aus,gewicht is auch ne wucht, aber der preis ist auch wirklich saftig!

Kann man die farbigen Teile so bekommen? Oder muss man da selbst ran?


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. November 2013)

Sieht schon derbe aus

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Triple F (8. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Kann man die farbigen Teile so bekommen? Oder muss man da selbst ran?



Hehe, falls man da nichts dran machen muss, sind die Teile für dich natürlich uninteressant


----------



## Zaskar01 (8. November 2013)

Meine Farbe 

Guru, ich glaub über die Anbauteile müssen wir uns lange unterhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (9. November 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Hehe, falls man da nichts man muss, sind die Teile für dich natürlich uninteressant



Ja das stimmt zum Teil, aber farbige Fittings sind schon geil!


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. November 2013)

Die lippgloss grünen Aufkleber sind wirklich schick auf der Rahmenfarbe, hätte ich niemals gedacht....hmmm, mal sehen.


----------



## ccino (10. November 2013)

neue gatesscheiben und riemenlängen passend zur pinion sind lieferbar

http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/products/belts/ 

http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/pr.../cdxsprockets/


----------



## Holland (10. November 2013)

ccino schrieb:


> neue gatesscheiben und riemenlängen passend zur pinion sind lieferbar
> 
> http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/products/belts/
> 
> http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/pr.../cdxsprockets/



Hm. 32/30 in Edelstahl ... klingt schon mal sehr interessant.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Raggaman (10. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hey Mate alle schrauben vom Getriebe wieder IO?
> Groetjes to Downunder
> D-Lander



Hey Dutshlander,

ja alles wieder gut, da war echt der hund drinn im allgemeinem aber jetzt ist mein N mit pinion mein favo bike, 29er + schaltbox ...

Hoffe alles gut mit dir?...


----------



## kephren23 (10. November 2013)

@guru39
Wann wird denn der grüne Pornohobel fertig?


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2013)

ich hoffe das morgen oder am Dienstag die Reifen kommen, der Rest ist nämlich fertsch


----------



## kephren23 (10. November 2013)

Das hoff ich auch


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

Here we are


----------



## kephren23 (12. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (12. November 2013)

Odi Schriftzug ist nicht exakt waagerecht... Geht gar nicht...


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

is Absicht 

Damit hier einer was zum nüllen hat


----------



## menschsilvio (12. November 2013)

was für eine sattelstütze hast du dran gebaut?


----------



## Loisl13 (12. November 2013)

...un die Farbe der Bremsbeläge Passen farblich nicht ins Gesamtkonzept. Zzzz


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2013)

menschsilvio schrieb:


> was für eine sattelstütze hast du dran gebaut?



Schaut nach ner normalen RS Riwörb Stähls aus.

G.


----------



## menschsilvio (12. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schaut nach ner normalen RS Riwörb Stähls aus.
> 
> G.


 
Schaut so aus? ich suche nämlich eine. aber weiß noch nicht was für eine. hydraulisch?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2013)

menschsilvio schrieb:


> Schaut so aus? ich suche nämlich eine. aber weiß noch nicht was für eine. hydraulisch?



Leitungs- und bedientechnisch würd ich dir die LEV 150empfehlen. Funktioniert bei mir seit die Ersten ausgeliefert wurden.

G.


----------



## menschsilvio (12. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Leitungs- und bedientechnisch würd ich dir die LEV 150empfehlen. Funktioniert bei mir seit die Ersten ausgeliefert wurden.
> 
> G.


 
danke, habe mir gerade den test hier bei mtb-news durchgelesen. werd ich in die ganz enge wahl nehmen. danke dir


----------



## Green Epic (12. November 2013)

Sehr schickes Baik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> ...un die Farbe der Bremsbeläge Passen farblich nicht ins Gesamtkonzept. Zzzz



Mist, erwischt


----------



## Triple F (12. November 2013)

Guru, ist echt stark geworden!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2013)

Green Epic schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Baik



Sehrsehrsehr schick sogar Darf man nach dem Gewicht fragen

G.


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

Ja Jörg darf man! Das Problem, ich habs vergessen zu wiegen


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja Jörg darf man! Das Problem, ich habs vergessen zu wiegen



Gut, dann wieviel wiegts denn? 
Und komm mir nicht mit Ausreden wie "Ich habs vergessen zu wiegen" oder so ähnliches unglaubwürdiges Gebrabbel 

G.


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

Das ist keine Ausrede  Ich hab´s fertig gemacht, den Kunden angerufen, Bilder gemacht..... und schwupps war der Kunde da und hat´s abgeholt... ich hatte dafür gar keine Zeit, leider.

Ich schätze aber 14,5 - 15kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. November 2013)

geiler Shit!

mein Argon TB Pinion Gates Projekt is noch nicht aus dem Gedächtnis verschwunden


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> geiler Shit!
> 
> mein Argon TB Pinion Gates Projekt is noch nicht aus dem Gedächtnis verschwunden


----------



## lhampe (12. November 2013)

Warum ist eine Kette und kein Riemen verbaut? 
Übersetzungsproblem, Gates Riemen ist doch fürs Hardtail die erste Wahl, oder?


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Warum ist eine Kette und kein Riemen verbaut?
> Übersetzungsproblem, Gates Riemen ist doch fürs Hardtail die erste Wahl, oder?



Das ganze war mit Gates geplant, ich hab´s "verpeilt" 

Wird aber nachgeliefert und geändert


----------



## WODAN (15. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Here we are
> 
> ###


----------



## Raggaman (21. November 2013)

@guru39

was für eine übersetzung hast du denn da, ist das 26t/30t???, wenn ja wie ist das mit der geschwindichkeit auf der geraden und wie verhält es sich bergauf (15% +) ...,wenn du sowas fahren solltest...bin auf der suche nach einer anderen übersetzung für mein 29er Argon, habe an meiner Pinion 21/30 ist gut solange man nicht 18% Anstieg überschreitet was ich aber in meiner trainings runde zweimal drinn habe daher ist das mehr qual als lust auch wenn ich leidenschaftlicher XC fahrer bin heist das nicht das ich mich berge hochqälen will....


----------



## kephren23 (21. November 2013)

Is doch nich guru sein Bike!


----------



## Raggaman (21. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Is doch nich guru sein Bike!



ups.....


----------



## Simbl (21. November 2013)

Der Guru rechnet aber gerne bestimmt mehre Übersetungen für das Pinion aus


----------



## Holland (21. November 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> habe an meiner Pinion 21/30 ist gut solange man nicht 18% Anstieg überschreitet was ich aber in meiner trainings runde zweimal drinn habe daher ist das mehr qual als lust auch wenn ich leidenschaftlicher XC fahrer bin heist das nicht das ich mich berge hochqälen will....



30/21 am 29er? 
30/26 - was aus meiner Sicht so auf dem Foto auch verbaut ist - ist am 26er schon einen Tick zu lang. Dutshlander hat auf seinem ein DIY 28er drauf, was ich für besser halte.

Gruss
Hollabd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> 30/21 am 29er?
> 30/26 - was aus meiner Sicht so auf dem Foto auch verbaut ist - ist am  26er schon einen Tick zu lang. Dutshlander hat auf seinem ein DIY 28er  drauf, was ich für besser halte. Gruss Hollabd.


 stimmt ist MM entspannteres klettern, und für meine Beinchen genau das richtige 



Raggaman schrieb:


> bin auf der suche nach einer anderen übersetzung für mein 29er Argon, habe an meiner Pinion 21/30 ist gut solange man nicht 18% Anstieg überschreitet


für ein 29"er würde ich es sogar probieren mit V30/H29 Z.
Denke mal das es deine erwartung sehr nahe kommen würde.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Raggaman (23. November 2013)

Aber so ein "29er" HR ritzel wäre ja dann ein selbstbau nehme ich mal an....


----------



## Joopie (23. November 2013)

Denke ich auch mal, weil bei Pinion noch nicht erhältlich.
Aber Mail doch mal dorthin bin mal gespannt was die so antworten.
_Gez. Joopie_


----------



## GodfredKah (23. November 2013)

Joopie schrieb:


> Denke ich auch mal, weil bei Pinion noch nicht erhältlich.
> Aber Mail doch mal dorthin bin mal gespannt was die so antworten.
> _Gez. Joopie_


Vielleicht eher mal die Kollegen von Gates anmailen, die bieten die verschiedenen Rädchen vorne und hinten auch direkt an. Die sind auch mit Nicolai offenbar irgendwie verbunden, haben zumindest eine sehr ähnliche Adresse, könnte aber auch Zufall sein.
Godfred

Ah ich seh grade, es geht ja um Kettenantrieb, nicht Gates-Riemen, also einfach vergessen!


----------



## kephren23 (23. November 2013)

Gates sitzt auch bei N. N fräst sogar die Zahnräder, wenn ich mich nich ganz irre.


----------



## Joopie (23. November 2013)

???? es war hier überhaupt keine rede von Gates.
_Gez. Joopie_


----------



## Holland (23. November 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Aber so ein "29er" HR ritzel wäre ja dann ein selbstbau nehme ich mal an....



Dutshlander hat recht. 30/29 wäre optimal. Die 29er Fraktion sollte da bei Pinion vielleicht mal einklagen...

Ohne Basteln führten 24/21 und 24/26 zu besseren Berggängen. Bei letzterer Kombi wäre der erste Gang allerdings extrem kurz...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2013)

Da es eine Galerie ist, hier nochmals Meins  





Groetjes D-Lander
PS @Raggaman, jau selbermachen ist zzt. noch nichts bei Pinion in der Pipeline.


----------



## Holland (23. November 2013)

Der Mann hat einfach immer irgendwie recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raggaman (25. November 2013)

@Holland

*Die 29er Fraktion sollte da bei Pinion vielleicht mal einklagen...
*
Ich denke das es wenige 29er fahrer gibt die Pinion Benutzen, ich denke das ich einer der ausnahmen hier bin. 


*24/26 wäre der erste Gang allerdings extrem kurz...
*

Ja denke ich auch will ja immerhin noch speed haben wollen, möchte darauf auch nicht verzichten. 24/21 scheint mir eine gute idee zu sein, ich denke daran mir ein 24er und ein 26er ritzel bzw kettenrad zu holen so kann ich ein wenig rumexpermentieren / meine gänge dem trail anpassen.


----------



## Raggaman (25. November 2013)

@Dutshlander

hmm bin ja nicht so schraf auf selbst bau im moment aber wenn wir schon dabei sind, wärst du freundlich um mich auf deinen eintrag zu navigieren ich weis das du irgendwo im IBC bilder gepostet hast, hast du auch beschreiben wie du es gemacht hast...,kann nicht aber nicht mehr drann erinern 

danke


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2013)

@Raggaman Kucksdu hier:








Funktioniert super und fallst du mehr infos brauchst gerne via PN.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Tyke29 (25. November 2013)

Raggaman schrieb:


> @_Holland_
> 
> *Die 29er Fraktion sollte da bei Pinion vielleicht mal einklagen...
> *
> ...




Hi,
es gibt schon noch ein paar 29er mit Pinion . Aber nicht alle haben eben ein Nicolai. Aber wir haben eben auch ein Hardtail und im letzten Jahr einiges experimentiert. 
In jedem Fall funktioniert die 1:1, wenn man ab und zu auch > 20% fahren mag. Da schadet es eben nict, wenn der 1. Gang seeehr kurz übersetzt ist. Da bin ich vermutlich besser bedient als mit manchem 26er. 1,23 Meter Entfaltung - da kannst du bergauf immer noch grinsen. Und auf Asphalt wird mir die Trittfrequenz auch erst ab 35 km/h zu hoch. Aber wann fahre ich schon Asphalt...





Habe mir aus den Staaten ein paar 23er und 24er Ritzel kommen lassen. Das dann mit dem 24er Pinion Kettenblatt - eine schön enge Kettenlinie, wie ich finde...





Die Ritzel gäbe es auch bis 25Z. Habe die Teile von hier:
http://www.endlessbikes.com/products/anodized-kick-ass-cogs/
Alternativ gäbe es noch die hier:
http://www.rennendesigngroup.com/products.html

Have fun!


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2013)

Tyke29 schrieb:


> Habe mir aus den Staaten ein paar 23er und 24er Ritzel kommen lassen. Das dann mit dem 24er Pinion Kettenblatt - eine schön enge Kettenlinie, wie ich finde...


 Geht auch nur bei einen H-Tail, beim Fully wirds eng.Würde dein Bike mit einen 24er Kb ausgeliefert?


Tyke29 schrieb:


> Die Ritzel gäbe es auch bis 25Z. Habe die Teile von hier:
> http://www.endlessbikes.com/products/anodized-kick-ass-cogs/
> Alternativ gäbe es noch die hier:
> http://www.rennendesigngroup.com/products.html
> Have fun!


 Danke für dein TIP.

_Meine Bastelversion eine Kassette zb. HG81 11-34 (gibt es in der Bucht unter 30 Euronen Neu) mit die Abstufungen 11-13-15-17-19-21-23-26-30-34Z. mehrere Ritzel (3 Rot gekenz.) zur auswahl ohne nochmals neu zu kaufen. 6-Nieten und fertig._
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Tyke29 (25. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Geht auch nur bei einen H-Tail, beim Fully wirds eng.Würde dein Bike mit einen 24er Kb ausgeliefert?
> 
> Aber sicher doch - ich habe es nicht anders gewollt
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raggaman (26. November 2013)

Tyke29 schrieb:


> Die Ritzel gäbe es auch bis 25Z. Habe die Teile von hier:
> 
> http://www.endlessbikes.com/products/anodized-kick-ass-cogs/
> 
> ...



Danke tyke für die erwähnung der links, habe mir soeben ein 25t ritzel bei Rennen design bestellt da ersten passt es vom aussehen her zu meinem N und zweitens günstiger, bin ja schliesslich in der experimenter phase , werd dies erstmal mit meinem 30t Kettenrad kombenieren, wenn es nicht die gewühnschte übersetzung bringen sollte kann man ja das Kettenrad wechseln...oder selbst bauen....


----------



## Raggaman (26. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> @Raggaman Kucksdu hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie es der zufall so will habe ich ne alte kassette rumliegen, auch wenn ich nun wie du im post darüber sehen kannst ein ritzel bestellt habe würde ich doch auch den Selbstbau probieren. Da ich vorerst nicht vom 30t Kettenrad abweichen möchte, da ich gerne das Gas stehen lasse egal starsse oder trail. Im grunde brauche ich keine extreme übersetzung nur den einen klein schub mehr sozusagen Gang "19"


----------



## ArthurBishop (3. Dezember 2013)

hier auch nochmal meins!


----------



## sinucello (3. Dezember 2013)

ArthurBishop schrieb:


> hier auch nochmal meins!



edit: jetzt geht es, schönes Teil.


----------



## sinucello (23. Dezember 2013)

bin gestern eine Treppe heruntergefahren - nix wildes eigentlich aber dabei ist mir die Feder des Kettenspanners gebrochen. Zum Glück nicht weit vom Ziel, weil dann geht nix mehr. Ab jetzt immer eine Ersatzfeder und 20er Torx im Bordwerkzeug.

Evtl. war sie ja zu straff eingestellt, denn Materialermüdung fände ich nach einem Jahr ungewöhnlich. Der Federweg des BOS Vipr wurde auf der Treppe zu 95% ausgeschöpft. Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp/Formel für die Einstellung der richtigen Spannung, Anzahl der Kettenglieder usw..?


----------



## Spletti (23. Dezember 2013)

Was hast du denn für ein Bike das du schon 2 Jahre Pinion fährst?

Vieleicht kannst du mal die härtere Feder probieren....ich zähle heute abend mal die anzahl der glieder am helius.

kai


----------



## sinucello (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo kai,


Spletti schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Bike das du schon 2 Jahre Pinion fährst?
> Vieleicht kannst du mal die härtere Feder probieren....ich zähle heute abend mal die anzahl der glieder am helius.
> kai


hab ein Helius AM Pinion. 2 Jahre sind es noch nicht ganz, es ist ein Testrad von Draille Bikes aus Frankreich. Wurde hier in diesem Thread am 14.8.12 gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-nicolai-pinion-galerie.593337/page-4#post-9785492

Wollte mir diese Feder hier:
http://www.pinion-bikes.com/Pinion-...-Kettenspanner-1-2-hohe-Federstaerke::16.html
als Ersatz bestellen. Ist das die, die du meinst?
Danke,
Sacha


----------



## Spletti (23. Dezember 2013)

ja, das müsste die härtere sein....

nur komisch das im " richtigen " 2014ner Katalog nur eine abgebildet ist.

http://www.pinion.eu/PDF/pinion-broschure-2014-web.pdf

vieleicht gibt es auch nur noch die härtere. wieviel glieder hat deine kette?


----------



## sinucello (23. Dezember 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> ja, das müsste die härtere sein....
> nur komisch das im " richtigen " 2014ner Katalog nur eine abgebildet ist.
> http://www.pinion.eu/PDF/pinion-broschure-2014-web.pdf


die Broschüre kannte ich noch gar nicht. Finde das mit den 2 verschiedenen Websites von Pinion.eu offiziel und Pinion-bikes.com für Komponenten, Ersatzteile ein wenig verwirrend. Wie ist die Beziehung zwischen der Pinion GmbH und der KW Sports GmbH?



Spletti schrieb:


> vieleicht gibt es auch nur noch die härtere. wieviel glieder hat deine kette?


muss heute abend auch mal Zähne und Glieder zählen.


----------



## reflux (28. Dezember 2013)

was fahrt ihr denn für HR naben so?
irgendwelche positiv/negativ erfahrungen?

+was habt ihr für lösungen weger der gripshift-griffe?
oder einfach normale griffe genommen und an einer seite quasi verlängert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (28. Dezember 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> +was habt ihr für lösungen weger der gripshift-griffe?
> oder einfach normale griffe genommen und an einer seite quasi verlängert


Odi gibts in Kurz/Lang


----------



## reflux (28. Dezember 2013)

super danke, aber ich nehme mal an, dass ich dann nen satz kurze und nen satz lange kaufen muss oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> super danke, aber ich nehme mal an, dass ich dann nen satz kurze und nen satz lange kaufen muss oder?



Gabs zwar auch mal gemischt, aber das war glaub ich nur ein findiger Händler  Aber da die Griffe, je nach gebrauch, auch einen gewissen Verschleiß haben, ist das ja eh egal.

G.


----------



## Simbl (28. Dezember 2013)

Hinterradnabe ist auch egal. Mit nem Single Speed Kit kannste das Ritzel auf nen normalen Freilauf machen. Nur mit einem Tune Freilauf hab ichs nicht hinbekommen, da dieser freigefräst ist und so das Ritzel ordentlich spiel hat.


----------



## reflux (28. Dezember 2013)

es ging eher um die zahl der rastpunkte, die mir in einem thread erläuter wurden , wegen des doppelten freilaufs....

also es wurde gesagt, dass ein pinion getriebe eine nabe braucht mit vielen rastpunkten 

"Speziell das Pinion braucht eine fein verzahnte Hinterradnabe, damit man hier nicht durch den zusätzlichen Freilauf and der Kurbel ins leere tritt."


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Dezember 2013)

Viele Raster Punkte, Ja ist von vorteil, aber das hält sich in Rahmen und mann gewöhnt sich schnell
zu den Odi Griffe, hat *LB Jörg* alles gesagt; ein satz auf Lager. 
weil: Haben ist besser als brauchen


----------



## Holland (28. Dezember 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> es ging eher um die zahl der rastpunkte, die mir in einem thread erläuter wurden , wegen des doppelten freilaufs....
> 
> also es wurde gesagt, dass ein pinion getriebe eine nabe braucht mit vielen rastpunkten
> 
> "Speziell das Pinion braucht eine fein verzahnte Hinterradnabe, damit man hier nicht durch den zusätzlichen Freilauf and der Kurbel ins leere tritt."



Ich hatte zunächst einen Freilauf mit "nur" 30 Rastpunkten drin. Das war akzeptabel. Aber mit weniger würde ich es nicht versuchen. Aktuelle Shimanos sollten also allemal ausreichen.

Jetzt habe ich einen LRS mit der Acros .1G Nabe eingebaut. Die hat dank 2x3 (versetzte) Klinken 60 Rastpunkte. Damit gibt es kein nennenswerte Spiel hinten mehr. Du spürst umittelbar beim Antreten, wie der Freilauf im Getriebe zuschnappt.
Die Acros sind noch recht fair bepreist. Noch feiner verzahnt wird es erheblich teurer (King,  I9, Project 321).


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Spletti (28. Dezember 2013)

hat schonmal einer nen ölwechsel gemacht? wenn ja ist es genau wie beschrieben oder ist irgendetwas tricky?


----------



## reflux (29. Dezember 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Ich hatte zunächst einen Freilauf mit "nur" 30 Rastpunkten drin. Das war akzeptabel. Aber mit weniger würde ich es nicht versuchen. Aktuelle Shimanos sollten also allemal ausreichen.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich einen LRS mit der Acros .1G Nabe eingebaut. Die hat dank 2x3 (versetzte) Klinken 60 Rastpunkte. Damit gibt es kein nennenswerte Spiel hinten mehr. Du spürst umittelbar beim Antreten, wie der Freilauf im Getriebe zuschnappt.
> Die Acros sind noch recht fair bepreist. Noch feiner verzahnt wird es erheblich teurer (King,  I9, Project 321).
> ...


Acros liegt doch auch bei 250 für ne Hr. Nabe - das find ich schon ne Stange Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (29. Dezember 2013)

reflux schrieb:


> Acros liegt doch auch bei 250 für ne Hr. Nabe - das find ich schon ne Stange Geld



Habe ja nix von billig geschrieben. 
Die Acros liegt auf dem Preisniveau von 240s. Also halber Tarif einer King.
Überlegenswert finde ich auch die Hopes in der neuen 40T Version für um die 190 EUR.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## kephren23 (29. Dezember 2013)

hope sind klasse, preis leistung stimmt da definitiv, hatte die ja schon komplett zerlegt und die sind einfach super verarbeitet.

Kosten doch aber nur 165 oder?


----------



## Holland (29. Dezember 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> hope sind klasse, preis leistung stimmt da definitiv, hatte die ja schon komplett zerlegt und die sind einfach super verarbeitet.
> 
> Kosten doch aber nur 165 oder?



Yes, macht Sie auf jeden Fall noch attraktiver. 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## reflux (30. Dezember 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Habe ja nix von billig geschrieben.
> Die Acros liegt auf dem Preisniveau von 240s. Also halber Tarif einer King.
> Überlegenswert finde ich auch die Hopes in der neuen 40T Version für um die 190 EUR.
> 
> ...


Gibt es die schon - kommen die noch ?
Haste nen Link ?


----------



## Holland (30. Dezember 2013)

R2 Bikes hat die im Shop.

Gruss
Holland.

Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spletti (3. Januar 2014)

Spletti schrieb:


> hat schonmal einer nen ölwechsel gemacht? wenn ja ist es genau wie beschrieben oder ist irgendetwas tricky?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (3. Januar 2014)

Spletti schrieb:


> hat schonmal einer nen ölwechsel gemacht? wenn ja ist es genau wie beschrieben oder ist irgendetwas tricky?


Wieviel bist denn du damit gefahren? ist deins den schon soweit?


----------



## Spletti (3. Januar 2014)

das war doch 1 mal pro jahr oder ne bestimmte km zahl.... und bei mir ist einmal pro jahr annähernd rum


----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2014)

Juhuuu…Galerie!


----------



## Helius-FR (4. Januar 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Juhuuu…Galerie!



Bevor keine Bilder kommen eben nochmal meines…


----------



## Spletti (5. Januar 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (5. Januar 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Juhuuu…Galerie!


da schiebe ich meins hinterher


----------



## sinucello (5. Januar 2014)

sinucello schrieb:


> muss heute abend auch mal Zähne und Glieder zählen.


bin mit 30/26 unterwegs. Die neuen Federn sind gestern gekommen und hurra ich Depp hatte nicht bedacht, dass es die dickeren sein könnten und die passten dann natürlich nicht mehr in die alte Halterung. Habe dann kurzerhand das Federende, das in die Halterung gesteckt wird abgefeilt, damit ich endlich mal wieder fahren kann. Klappt bis jetzt gut, mit genug Spannung rutscht die Kette dann auch nicht durch.


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Januar 2014)

sinucello schrieb:


> bin mit 30/26 unterwegs. Die neuen Federn sind gestern gekommen und hurra ich Depp hatte nicht bedacht, dass es die dickeren sein könnten und die passten dann natürlich nicht mehr in die alte Halterung. Habe dann kurzerhand das Federende, das in die Halterung gesteckt wird abgefeilt, damit ich endlich mal wieder fahren kann. Klappt bis jetzt gut, mit genug Spannung rutscht die Kette dann auch nicht durch.


wie jetzt, Kette rutscht durch, ist mir unbekannt. 30/26 war mir zu groß habe auf 30/28 umgerustet, jetzt passts(auf 26" wohlgemerkt)


----------



## sinucello (5. Januar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> wie jetzt, Kette rutscht durch, ist mir unbekannt.


wenn die Federspannung nicht hoch genug und dadurch die Kette zu locker ist, ist sie mir bei ganz starken Anstiegen durchgerutscht. Nachdem ich die Spannung erhöht habe, passiert das nicht mehr.



Dutshlander schrieb:


> 30/26 war mir zu groß habe auf 30/28 umgerustet, jetzt passts(auf 26" wohlgemerkt)


bei längeren Strecken steil bergauf könnte es für mich auch etwas leichter gehen. Ich glaube so ist der leichteste Gang in etwa mit dem 2. oder 3. Gang bei 3*9 Shimano vergleichbar. Welches 28er hast du denn gekauft?


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Januar 2014)

Huch, scheint mir aber das deine Kette zu lang bemessen währe, daher zu wenig Spannung drauf.
28er selfmade, siehe fotos in mein album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raggaman (8. Januar 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich einen LRS mit der Acros .1G Nabe eingebaut. Die hat dank 2x3 (versetzte) Klinken 60 Rastpunkte. Damit gibt es kein nennenswerte Spiel hinten mehr. Du spürst umittelbar beim Antreten, wie der Freilauf im Getriebe zuschnappt.
> Die Acros sind noch recht fair bepreist. Noch feiner verzahnt wird es erheblich teurer (King,  I9, Project 321).



Das ist eine generelle antwort für alle die mitlesen, zum thema Project 321 die baugleich mit der I9 ist und die ich momentan fahre ich finde persöhnlich hätte auch eine Acros gelangt. Die 321 in verbindung mit 30/21 am 29er macht am meisten spass in den gängen 11-14 da kann man den vorteil auspielen von einer sehr feinverzahnten freilaus. Vorallem wenn man auf dem weg zum trail ist und man auf der strasse untwergs ist sage nur Rennrad fahrer stehenlassen  ...

Im normalen XC betrieb bleibt der gefühlte overdrive (extra schnelles zugreiffen des freilaufs) aber aus, es ist nicht wie z.B. mit einer Kettenschaltung und einer feinverzahnten freilaufs wo der leerweg der kurbel dementsprechend kleiner wird je nach rasterung des Freilaufs. 

Zum thema kurbel leerlauf ich habe festgestellt das es je nach eingelegten gang mehr oder weniger ist und ich bin mir sicher ob die HR eine arg zu grosse rolle hierbei spielt, habe aber kein vergleich da ich keine andere HR als die P321 benutzte.  Ich denke auch das es an der abstuffung des getriebe liegt und der Laufrad grösse.


----------



## Holland (8. Januar 2014)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Im normalen XC betrieb bleibt der gefühlte overdrive (extra schnelles zugreiffen des freilaufs) aber aus, es ist nicht wie z.B. mit einer Kettenschaltung und einer feinverzahnten freilaufs wo der leerweg der kurbel dementsprechend kleiner wird je nach rasterung des Freilaufs.
> 
> Zum thema kurbel leerlauf ich habe festgestellt das es je nach eingelegten gang mehr oder weniger ist und ich bin mir sicher ob die HR eine arg zu grosse rolle hierbei spielt, habe aber kein vergleich da ich keine andere HR als die P321 benutzte.  Ich denke auch das es an der abstuffung des getriebe liegt und der Laufrad grösse.


 
Ja, so direkt, wie bei einer Kettenschaltung wird es nicht. Da ist eben noch der Freilauf im Getriebe. Und ja, der Freilauf vom Getriebe ist nicht immer gleich "schnell". Ich würde allerdings sagen, dass der nicht gang- sondern eher "situationsabhängig" ist - Kurbelposition und Positions der Antriebsachse auf der der Zahnkranz dreht.

Nein, es ist ein deutlich spürbarer Unterschied zu einem Nabenfreilauf mit weniger Rasten. Ich hatte ja vorher nur die Hälfte der Rastpunkt der Acros. Was jetzt mit der Acros einfach nicht mehr auftritt, sind die überraschenden "Löcher" in die man vorher beim Wiederantreten in langsamen/technischen Passagen getreten hat.

Deswegen mein Fazit: Mit Pinion am "Trail-Bike" so viele Freilaufrastpunkte in Nabe wie möglich. Bei race-mäßiger Nutzung reicht jede andere Nabe.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## sinucello (11. Januar 2014)




----------



## Triple F (11. Januar 2014)

*Harrrr*


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Januar 2014)

Mir zu Bund. Viel spass damit.


----------



## ArthurBishop (15. Januar 2014)

ArthurBishop schrieb:


> hier auch nochmal meins!


bike steht zum verkauf. wer interesse hat einfach per pm melden.


----------



## trailterror (15. Januar 2014)

Mich interessiert ja immer durch welches es ersetzt wird...?


----------



## Raggaman (16. Januar 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> mein Fazit: Mit Pinion am "Trail-Bike" so viele Freilaufrastpunkte in Nabe wie möglich. Bei race-mäßiger Nutzung reicht jede andere Nabe.



Danke für deine einschätzung, übrigens ist deine Acros die normal G1 Single Speed oder die mit dem Pinion label.


----------



## Raggaman (16. Januar 2014)

Update an meiner Pinion front.

Habe  nach 4 wochen warten endlich mein Rennen Design 25t ritzel bekommen, abgesehen von der bescheitenden qualität, nicht im geringsten mit Pinion orginal part zu vergleichen sieht es nicht all zu schlecht aus.

Zur errinerung

Alte kombi *21/30* (29er).

Die 21/30 Kombination geht mittlerweile für schnelle firetrails (in D sind es Forstautobahn) und auf XC lastigen trails hatte ich nicht all zu arge probleme mit so lange es nicht die 14% steigungs grenze überschreitet denn alles andere ist schinderei. Wenn man wie zB ich auf radwege untergs ist zum trail head,habe ich selten die gänge 15-18 benutzt da einfach zu gross für diese kombination.

Neue kombi *25/30* (29er).

Wie erwartet fühlten sich die ersten meter eher wie ein 26er an, das lag an der einfacheren beschleunigung durch das grössere ritzel, besonderest _Gang 10_ war so lebhaft vorallem amplel überquerungen oder schnelles zig zack auf dem trail war einfacher zu bewältigen.

Natürlich muss die kombi auch federn lassen wenn es um die totale endgeschwindichkeit geht (Bergab), _Gang 14_ hätte mir bei der alten übersetzung gereicht um das bike auf 50-60Km/H zu bringen, nun muss schon in den _Gang 15_ oder _16_ geschaltet werden. Doch die geschwindichkeit pro gang wird schneller und leichter erreicht, sprich die Trittfrequnenz ist höher (gut für meine knie) das macht es auch wieder gut daher nicht wirklich als negative zu sehen.

Im Algemeinen muss man ungefähr _2-3Gänge _mehr runterschlaten der situation entsprechend, an einer steigung (ca. 800m lang,sehr starker gegenwind an meisten tage)über eine brücke beutze ich normalerweise _Gang 9 nun _ist es_ Gang 11. _Es sind nun die kleinen änderungen die man so spürt was wieder gewöhnungs bedürftigt ist.

_Gang 12_ ist nun begrenzt auf Max.34Km/H, _Gang 14_ lasst mich nun mit 38Km/H dahin rollen ohne viel druck auf die pedale zu geben mit minimalen druck landet man schnell bei 45Km/H. _Gang 15_ fängt dort an wo _Gang 14_ aufhört und durchbricht in sekunden die 50Km/H marke wenn man will. Wer sich nun fragt warum ich nun _Gang 13_ nicht benutzte NEIN ich bin nicht abergalubisch aber das diesel geklappere stört mich da, im grunde ist die Pinion super leise was ich wirklich zu schätzen weis daher finde ich speziell den Gang 13 as lärm belästigung.

Zum abschluss würde ich gerne darauf hinweissen das diese werte  mehr oder weniger relaevant zu XC orientiertes fahrer sind, schnelle trails oder eben strassen training fahren daher fühlen sich die kombi natürlich anderst an und mein Argon ist mit unter 12Kg mindesten 2-3Kg leichter als zB Argon AM mit Pinion (hat ja dann auch einen anderen einsatz bereich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (16. Januar 2014)

thx


----------



## Holland (16. Januar 2014)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Danke für deine einschätzung, übrigens ist deine Acros die normal G1 Single Speed oder die mit dem Pinion label.


 
Die "G1 SSP".

Gruss
Holland


----------



## Raggaman (17. Januar 2014)

@Holland

Danke


----------



## Daimonion (18. Januar 2014)

Zum Einstand in das Forum was Schönes in blau-schwarz:







Das Spacertürmchen kommt beizeiten noch ab, Sattel und Tacho werden auch noch ausgetauscht.


----------



## Triple F (18. Januar 2014)

Welcome - Einstand durchaus gelungen!


----------



## Spletti (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gala (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo Daimonion,

sauber s Bike. Was sind das für Führungen am Drehgriff ?

Gruss


----------



## Daimonion (19. Januar 2014)

@Triple F & Spletti: ... danke!

@Gala: gute Frage, ich werde mich mal bei meinem Händler kundig machen. So weit ich weiß sind diese 90°-Führungen Rohloff-Zubehör.


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Januar 2014)

Daimonion schrieb:


> Zum Einstand in das Forum was Schönes in blau-schwarz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefällt sehr, Welcom to the club


----------



## Simbl (20. Januar 2014)

Die letzten Bilder von heute. Rahmen, Steuersatz und Dämpfer stehen nun zum Verkauf


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Januar 2014)

Wtf! Wieso? Ist doch gerade erst aufgebaut.


----------



## Freeerider81 (20. Januar 2014)

Echt Schade um das wunderschöne Bike


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Januar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Die letzten Bilder von heute. Rahmen, Steuersatz und Dämpfer stehen nun zum Verkauf



Kein Kettengerassel mehr haben wollen ?
Effigear bestellt ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Simbl (20. Januar 2014)

Kettengerassel hat ich beim Pinion nie. Die Ruhe werd ich vermissen. Nein wird kein Effi. Ich verfolg neben Nicolai schon länger einen anderen Rahmenhersteller. Und ich wurd im Dezember schwach. Wird aber wieder im lauf der Zeit definitiv das ein oder andere Simbl Nicolai geben


----------



## Spletti (20. Januar 2014)

kettengerassel ?


----------



## kephren23 (20. Januar 2014)

Du hast ne Macke simbl , das gefällt mir .
Schade das es nen Pinion ist, damit kann ich nix anfangen, und Geld hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (23. Januar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Die letzten Bilder von heute. Rahmen, Steuersatz und Dämpfer stehen nun zum Verkauf



Hammerteil... was für einen Rahmen gibt es den jetzt?


----------



## trailterror (23. Januar 2014)

Der simbl hatte nur hammer teile (ion 20, die beiden ion 18) jedoch verweilt keins länger als ne halbe saison 
Nachfolger würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Simbl (24. Januar 2014)

Nächste Woche einfach mal öfters bei meinen Foddos vorbeischauen


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Januar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Nächste Woche einfach mal öfters bei meinen Foddos vorbeischauen



Sicher ein E-Beik !
Man wird ja nicht jünger wenn man so schnell die Stuten wechselt.


Wolfgang


----------



## Simbl (25. Januar 2014)

Mist jetzt weiß es jeder. Dann brauch ich auch keine Foddos mehr machen


----------



## Xeleux (26. Januar 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen was Nicolai für das Pinion Getriebe an Aufpreis verlangt? Kann irgendwie den Order Generator auf der Homepage nicht mehr finden... Gibt es den überhaupt noch? 
Danke Euch... 
Gruß Xeleux


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2014)

wie wärs hier?


----------



## Xeleux (26. Januar 2014)

@der-gute
Super... Besten Dank!


----------



## Xeleux (26. Januar 2014)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, seid ihr Pinion Besitzer alle bereit gewesen ca. 1600 € Mehrpreis für das Getriebe im Vergleich zu den normalen Rahmen zu bezahlen? 
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen das Nicolai beim Preis verhandlungsbereit ist, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (26. Januar 2014)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen was Nicolai für das Pinion Getriebe an Aufpreis verlangt? Kann irgendwie den Order Generator auf der Homepage nicht mehr finden... Gibt es den überhaupt noch?
> Danke Euch...
> Gruß Xeleux



den Order-Generator gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## trailterror (26. Januar 2014)

Echt? Warum?


----------



## kephren23 (26. Januar 2014)

Den Generator?
Keine Ahnung, aber ist doch schon lange weg.


----------



## sinucello (26. Januar 2014)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, seid ihr Pinion Besitzer alle bereit gewesen ca. 1600 € Mehrpreis für das Getriebe im Vergleich zu den normalen Rahmen zu bezahlen?
> Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen das Nicolai beim Preis verhandlungsbereit ist, oder???


habe bei einem attraktiven Gebrauchtangebot zugeschlagen. Hättest du mir die Frage vor dem Kauf gestellt, wär ich mir bei dem Betrag nicht sicher gewesen, jetzt will ich nicht mehr ohne. Würde mir beim Neukauf allerdings vorher die neuen Cheetah-Modelle mit Pinion zumindest mal ansehen.


----------



## Schoschi (27. Januar 2014)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, seid ihr Pinion Besitzer alle bereit gewesen ca. 1600 € Mehrpreis für das Getriebe im Vergleich zu den normalen Rahmen zu bezahlen?
> Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen das Nicolai beim Preis verhandlungsbereit ist, oder???



Also wenn man die Vorteile von dem Kasten auch nutzt ists die Kohle auf jeden Fall wert. In nem CCler würd ichs wohl nicht fahren. Im Enduro fahr ich nix anderes mehr. Leider wird das Teil meiner Meinung nach in den Bikebravos bewusst nicht zu sehr gelobt und es entsteht ein verfälschter Eindruck. Die Hauptvorzüge von dem Ding wurden in den Tests gar nicht genannt. Die Konkurrenz zu den inserierenden Kettenschaltungsherstellern darf wohl nicht zu sehr geschürt werden. Zumindest denke ich das.
Musst mir kürzlich anhören dass Pinion nix taugt weil man unter Last nicht runterschalten kann. Stand halt auch in so nem Test. Irgendwann schaltet man damit so schnell dass der OT der Kurbel dazu ausreicht.....um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## hoschi2007 (27. Januar 2014)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, seid ihr Pinion Besitzer alle bereit gewesen ca. 1600 € Mehrpreis für das Getriebe im Vergleich zu den normalen Rahmen zu bezahlen?
> Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen das Nicolai beim Preis verhandlungsbereit ist, oder???


Geh mal zum Händler deines Vertrauens und aüßere dort deine Wünsche für ein Komplettrad.
Der wird dir sicherlich ein recht akzeptables Gesamtangebot machen...
War bei mir jedenfalls so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (29. Januar 2014)

wie wirkt sich denn der pinion Hinterbau auf die reifenfreiheit aus?
sind dadurch breitere Reifen möglich (z.b. helius tb)


----------



## Holland (29. Januar 2014)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> wie wirkt sich denn der pinion Hinterbau auf die reifenfreiheit aus?
> sind dadurch breitere Reifen möglich (z.b. helius tb)



Beim Argon AFAIK +/- 0. Ist wegen "Gleichteilepolitik" vermutlich auch bei den Fullies so.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (29. Januar 2014)

für die pinion braucht man doch einen speziellen Hinterbau --> da kann das "Hufeisen" doch nicht verwendet werden


----------



## kephren23 (29. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn es extra Yokes sind, die Reifenfreiheit bleibt gleich denke ich!


----------



## drurs (30. Januar 2014)

Kann man so generell glaub ich nicht sagen...
Bei meinem Ion18 zumindest ist die Reifenfreiheit kleiner als beim normalen, ein Ibex Dh 2.4 streift schon an den Kettenstreben, an nen Baron2.5 oder RubberQueen 2.4 ist gar nicht zu denken!


----------



## ArthurBishop (30. Januar 2014)

bei mir is ne muddy mary 2,35 drin und passt 2,5 geht nimmer


----------



## Timmy35 (30. Januar 2014)

Das verstehe ich echt nicht. Dann ist das Ion 18 Pinion ja gar nicht mit dem Einsatzzweck entsprechenden Reifen auszustatten. Das ist echt ein Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## guru39 (30. Januar 2014)

2,5 (Schwalbe) fährt auch kein Mensch mehr im DH Betrieb, also von den Leuten die ich so kenne


----------



## ArthurBishop (30. Januar 2014)

2,35 hinten langt dafür hab ich den"dicken vorne drauf


----------



## Timmy35 (30. Januar 2014)

Ja, aber eine RubberQueen 2.4 ist am Freerider noch gebräuchlich. Vor allem musst du gerade reden mit deinen fetten Argon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2014)

Ja die 2.5er von dene sind schon persöhnliche Einstellungssache, und für die Wenigsten wirklich zweckmäßig. Wenn man sie wirklich will, dann ists natürlich blöde 

G.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (30. Januar 2014)

eine feste Aussage bekomm ich dann wohl nur von nicolai selber oder


----------



## drurs (30. Januar 2014)

ArthurBishop schrieb:


> 2,35 hinten langt dafür hab ich den"dicken vorne drauf


Genau, bei mir vorne der 2.5er Baron, hinten geht wie gesagt ein 2.5er Minion, Highroller, 2.4er MountainKing, Kaiser Project2.4, .... gibt also genug Auswahl, man muß aber halt bisserl aufpassen und kann nicht jeden Schlappen bedenkenlos drauf machen. 
Um sicherzugehen daß der Wunschreifen draufpasst würd ich bei Nicolai direkt nachfragen...


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2014)

RH = XL. Es geht also auch anders


----------



## der-gute (7. Februar 2014)

XL!?!!!

Wo geht der hin????


----------



## hoschi2007 (7. Februar 2014)

wieso keine Acros .1G ?
Geschaltet wird ja weiter vorne...


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht kommt ja ne G1 rein und die 75ger is nurn Platzthalter


----------



## hoschi2007 (7. Februar 2014)

gibts die 75er auch mit 60 Rastpunkten?


----------



## drurs (8. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein Detailbild meiner Neuerwerbung:



Carbocage Führung und Spanner, super Passform, spart gegenüber dem original Spanner 4g (wen's interessiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (8. Februar 2014)

Ah. Gibt es die Führung jetzt zu Kaufen ?!
Schaut Gut aus... Preis ?


----------



## Spletti (8. Februar 2014)

kostet 128...kommt bei mir jetzt auch endlich nächste woche


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Februar 2014)

Das wird dann wohl die nächste Bestellung...

Passt die Führung mit beiden möglichen Kettenblättern ?


Hmm...Kann auf der Carbocage Seite Leider nix finden.


----------



## Spletti (8. Februar 2014)

gut das du nochmal gefragt hast, auf meiner rechnung steht 24T.....ich hab aber vorne 30 Zähne...

das muss ich erst nochmal abchecken...


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Februar 2014)

Spletti schrieb:


> gut das du nochmal gefragt hast, auf meiner rechnung steht 24T.....ich hab aber vorne 30 Zähne...
> 
> das muss ich erst nochmal abchecken...




Hier sieht es aus als ob ein größeres Kettenblatt nicht Möglich wäre ?!


----------



## drurs (8. Februar 2014)

Geht definitiv nur mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt! Glaub auch nicht, daß das anders möglich ist, da die Befestigungsschraube der Führung ja eine der pinionschrauben nutzt...
Ich find das kleine Blatt eh besser, bin im bikepark mit dem großen schonmal so blöd hängen geblieben daß es das kettenblatt verbogen hat; beim kleinen kann das kaum passieren, da das unten fast nicht über die Box rausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (8. Februar 2014)

ja ich wollte mir vorne ehh irgendwann das kleine holen....naja ich wart jetzt erstmal was sigi von carbocage dazu meint und dann denk ich drüber nach


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Februar 2014)

Ich habe zwar das Große Kettenblatt/Ritzel Montiert aber auch das kleine Ketteblat/Ritzel zu liegen...
Von daher wäre es kein Problem.

Scheitert eher daran das ich das Teil in keinem Shop finde...


----------



## drurs (8. Februar 2014)

Das kannst du einfach bei Sigi (carbocage) direkt bestellen, hat's halt noch nicht in den Shop geschafft...


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Februar 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Das kannst du einfach bei Sigi (carbocage) direkt bestellen, hat's halt noch nicht in den Shop geschafft...


Aja. Danke dir.


----------



## Gala (8. Februar 2014)

Servus zusammen,

die Carbocage Führung passt definitiv nur mit dem 24 er. Hab sie auch verbaut. Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Gruss


----------



## Jack22001 (8. Februar 2014)

ahh da seit ihr wieder schneller gewesen. Mein Carbon Cage ist noch unterwegs.
Betreffend Reifen: ich fahre den 2.4 Big Betty und hab keine Probleme mit der Reifenbreite. Der Muddy Marry in 2.5 geht auch noch, dann wirds aber schon ein wenig enger wenn der Reifen mal zugesetzt ist.


----------



## Motivatus (11. Februar 2014)

Hat Nicolai eigentlich einen speziellen Grund warum sie den Ion16 Rahmen nicht mit Pinion anbieten? Dabei gibt es im Katalog sogar eine Fotolovestory mit dem Pinionrahmen.


----------



## Schoschi (11. Februar 2014)

Gute Frage!!!! 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5334010.150376.575257815823217&type=1&theater


----------



## kephren23 (11. Februar 2014)

Joa, die von Attitude haben auch eins geordert, also möglich ist es, aber wohl eben ohne Garantie und mit Aufpreis.


----------



## Jack22001 (11. Februar 2014)

Warum ohne Garantie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. Februar 2014)

Man munkelte sowas! Wegen Proto usw.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (12. Februar 2014)

einfach bei pinion-bikes nachfragen. da wird ihnen geholfen:-D


----------



## trailterror (12. Februar 2014)

Vom 24.8.12, user irban_bike, mtbr.com:

"Well, I jsut got an email from Kalle himself stating that the Pinion gearbox will not be available with the ION 16 due to it not being able to fit with it's chainstays. Looks like my decision has been made for me: I'm sticking with a 2012 Helius AM Pinion"

"The email came from Kalle / Karlheinz...i should however clarify my previous statement as Karl/Kalle said that the ION 16 can't work w/ a pinion due to swingarm clearance...he didn't not say that this applies to the other IONs.."


----------



## Joopie (16. Februar 2014)

Mannooo ich wil auch einz leider noch keine kohle dafür


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Februar 2014)

Nach lange pause mal wieder mit  Artur unterwegs


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Februar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Nach lange pause mal wieder mit  Artur unterwegs




und wie... bin total platt.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Februar 2014)

Hat wieder Spass gemacht


----------



## trailterror (23. Februar 2014)

2 schöne teile


----------



## reflux (6. Juni 2014)

was kostet denn das gates ritzel ohne spider(also die spiderless variante) fürs pinion getriebe ?
und in welchen größen gibt es das?
so und als letztes

kann man von einer standartübersetzung sprechen, die überwiegend gefahren wird ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juni 2014)

vielleicht findest du hier was, http://www.pinion.eu/PDF/pinion-product-catalogue-web.pdf


----------



## reflux (7. Juni 2014)

das ist leider alles ohne preise


----------



## Rad-ab (7. Juni 2014)

http://www.pinion-bikes.com
Da bekommste den Kram mit Preisen... 


...bis bald im Wald


----------



## reflux (7. Juni 2014)

der wiederum hat kein gates


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juni 2014)

Pinion direkt anfragen


----------



## Rad-ab (7. Juni 2014)

Dachte dort auch gates gesehen zu haben...... Aber ne !mail dorthin sollte wirklich alle fragen klären können.... Pinion-bikes.com ist übrigens der shop von pinion selbst für ersatzteile etc...

...bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (7. Juni 2014)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Dachte dort auch gates gesehen zu haben...... Aber ne !mail dorthin sollte wirklich alle fragen klären können.... Pinion-bikes.com ist übrigens der shop von pinion selbst für ersatzteile etc...
> 
> ...bis bald im Wald




Nicht ganz der gleiche Shop... Sind zwei verschiedene Firmen... Eher mit Quantor-Bikes verbunden. Aber dennoch coole Jungs ;-)


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juni 2014)

Also ist doch nicht so schwer nimm dies
ud das
und feddisch


----------



## gfx (7. Juni 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Also ist doch nicht so schwer nimm dies
> ud das
> und feddisch


Du hast sie wohl nicht alle!?!
Das sind ein paar Gramm zuviel...
Hahahahaha ;-)


----------



## Rad-ab (7. Juni 2014)

gfx schrieb:


> Nicht ganz der gleiche Shop... Sind zwei verschiedene Firmen... Eher mit Quantor-Bikes verbunden. Aber dennoch coole Jungs ;-)


Zumindest sitzen beide an fast der gleichen Adresse  ...für Fragen und Teilebeschaffung haben sie es also nicht weit 

...bis bald im Wald


----------



## gfx (8. Juli 2014)

Zwar ½ off topic... doch hier wofür ein Helius AM Pinion (verstärktes U-rohr) auch zu gebrauchen ist... Die andere Art neben iih-Baiks um schneller talwärts zu fahren. 
(Oder neue Bremsbeläge zu kaufen) 







Gruss,
Georges


----------



## ONE78 (8. Juli 2014)

Oh gott ist die musik schrecklich...


----------



## gfx (8. Juli 2014)

Dafür royalty free... Oder meinste etwa die industry nines?
;-)

Ländler ist anderseits ne so mei Ding.. LOL ;-)


----------



## Raggaman (15. Juli 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> der wiederum hat kein gates


 
Das letzte mal (ca.6 monate her), wo ich bei einem bekannten online shop nachgefragt hatte waren es 400euro für das set, bestehend aus HR, VR Zahnrad und Riemen zudem bräuchstet dann noch den Lockring Tool (30euro), wies nicht ob sich das alles lohnt am ende.

Ich wäre aber auch vorsichtig mit der übersetzung, ich kann nicht 100% sagen ob das Gates zahnrad mit 30T gleich zusetzten ist wie zB ein Kettenblatt mit 30T wie es das bei Pinion gibt. Wenn es da wirklich ein unterschied geben sollte und du dir deine übersetzung besser anpassen wolltest musst du dann auf den gearbox spider (38euro) ausweichen....


----------



## Raggaman (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Wollte nur mal ein bild reinstellen, es handelt sich um die rechte seite des getriebes, die lücke dir hier sieht habe ich schon seit anfangan (seit ich den rahmen von N bekommen hatte). Nun nach über 4000Km, knarrt es wie zB ein loses Tretlager, die denke die geräusche sind auf die lücke zurück zu führen. 

Was denk ihr darüber kann man das selbst erledigen, sprich kurbel abnehmen und getriebe entfernen und neu einbauen?....


----------



## ArthurBishop (15. Juli 2014)

verkaufe ion 18 pinion XL

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/407605-nicolai-ion-18-pinion-xl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (15. Juli 2014)

Raggaman schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wollte nur mal ein bild reinstellen, es handelt sich um die rechte seite des getriebes, die lücke dir hier sieht habe ich schon seit anfangan (seit ich den rahmen von N bekommen hatte). Nun nach über 4000Km, knarrt es wie zB ein loses Tretlager, die denke die geräusche sind auf die lücke zurück zu führen.
> 
> ...



ausbau des getriebes ist easy. aber du brauchst das zahnkranzdemontagewerkzeug von pinion. vieleicht verbindest du das direkt mit einem service im werk.
auf die schnelle: 
* sind die sechs schrauben mit dem richtigen drehmoment festgezogen?
* verschwindet das knacken, wenn du im bereich der "lücke" sprühöl aufträgst?


gruss
holland.


----------



## Raggaman (16. Juli 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> * sind die sechs schrauben mit dem richtigen drehmoment festgezogen?
> * verschwindet das knacken, wenn du im bereich der "lücke" sprühöl aufträgst?


 
Hi Holland,

hier mal meine checkliste


Getriebehalteschrauben	10 N.m
Kurbelschrauben			   6 N.m
Kurbelzentralschraube	  10 N.m
Verwendetes werkzeug ist ein Drehmomentschlüßel von der Marke PRO mit Anzugsbereich 3-15 N.m. 

Alle schrauben sind sachgemäs der Pinion Anleitung mit dem korrekten anzugsdrehmoment angezogen worden und werden in regelmässigen abständen überprüft. Die sache mit dem Lockring werkzeug, das ist auf dem weg zu mir erst letzte woche bestellt da dies ein unversichtbares tool ist musste ich es mir kaufen. Mit dem ausbau des getriebe ist mir bewusst das die getriebehalteschrauben in eine bestimmten reihenfolge aus und eingeschraubet werden müssen. 

Ich bin der meinung das ich relative 'fitt' bin was die handhebung des pinion getriebe angeht, hatte ja nun lang genug zeit damit warm zu werden. Was ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe ist sprühöl, habe nur WD40 denke aber das dies nicht das richtige wäre.


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2014)

net meinz 

Titan elox.


----------



## chevioso (18. Juli 2014)

Sexy!
das titan elox sieht irgendwie wieder so "normal" aus.
Zwischendurch war das mal dunkler, glänzender, nachdem die den Eloxierer gewechselt hatten.
aber die Bilder täuschen wohl.


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2014)

fertsch!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2014)

Geil 

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2014)

Schö iset geworre
Gefällt mir supa


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Juli 2014)

Boah, ich bin verliebt. Vor allem musst du an dem Bike nie wieder was machen. Selbst Kette ölen fällt flach. Set it, forget it!

Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## wowbagger (18. Juli 2014)

Hast du sehr gut gemacht Rainer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArthurBishop (18. Juli 2014)

bissel off topic vllt hat jemand interesse

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/407605-nicolai-ion-18-pinion-xl


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2014)

Danke Jungs  Macht auch echt SpazZ soooooooooo geile Karren zusammenzukloppen


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. Juli 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> fertsch!


Und was wiegt das Teil komplett ?

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2014)

14,22Kg.


----------



## Simbl (19. Juli 2014)

Bestes Argon das ich bisher gesehen hab !


----------



## wildbiker (19. Juli 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Bestes Argon das ich bisher gesehen hab !


...und ich bereits vor einem Jahr fahren durfte....Liegt richtig gut aufm Trail und auch so in der Handhabung ne echte Kanone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (19. Juli 2014)

Tolles Ding...aber 14,22 kg finde ich indiskutabel!


----------



## lhampe (19. Juli 2014)

14,22 kg bei der ausstatung! Sind das 2pl Reifen?


----------



## ONE78 (19. Juli 2014)

Ich finds auch richtig schick!
beim Gewicht hätte ich aber auch auf weniger gehofft, mit plaste stütze und tune laufrädern. Mit richtigen reifen und schnippsistütze ist man da ja gleich bei 16kg...


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Tolles Ding...aber 14,22 kg finde ich indiskutabel!




Für mich war es das erste Pinion Baik das unter 15Kg lag.... was ist daran indiskutabel?
Getriebe wiegt halt........ 

Mit anderen Bremsen wäre es unter 14kg gekommen


----------



## codit (19. Juli 2014)

Ja Guru, das Gwicht ist geht schon in Ordnung. Ist halt die Pinion-Konsequenz. Leichter bei Getriebe und passabler Bandbreite bedeutet dann Speedhub.

Den Aufbau empfinde ich als gelungen. Aaaber eine Variostütze gehört da dran, für einen Marathon passt das Rad ja wohl nicht.


----------



## der-gute (20. Juli 2014)

Naja, ich würde mir kein hardtail do-it-all-bike mit 14 kg kaufen!

Mein AC 29" wiegt mit CCDB Coil 14,6 kg

Auch ein Enduro-Hardtail sollte 12 kilo wiegen...mit Movelock 200!
Mit 2ply usw. ggf. 13 kg

Mein Pinion-haben-wollen wird immer weniger


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Juli 2014)

@Der Gute
Find ich auch. 16kg muss es mindestens haben !
14,22 ist viel zu leicht.
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## gfx (21. Juli 2014)

Dem Wolfgang kann ich nur beipflichten...

Auf der gleichen Strecke mit den gleichen Reifen war ich nach vergleichbarem Training schneller mit dem 4kg-schwereren Pinion-HeliusPanzer vs dem Stumpi-Plastik-Bike. Entweder lag es an der besseren kinematik (schlechtere BrainFederung?), an den unterschiedlichen Getriebe (Pinion vs Rohloff) aber sicher nicht am Zusatzgewicht....

Klar, man kann es auch übertreiben, wenn man 20+11kg  "lädt", wie hier mit viel Spass...
Schon im Pinionthread gezeigt, passt hier auch Dank Helius vorned ran... 




;-)
Aber da(mit) fährt keiner Rennen
;-)
Gruss
G.


----------



## der-gute (21. Juli 2014)

Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!

Auf dem Hometrail hat das 12 kg Plaste-Enduro mega Spass gemacht...
Es flog so viel geiler über den Trail im Vergleich zu meinem 14 Kilo AC.

Und bei 1000 Hm und mehr kann mir keiner erzählen, das man 4 kg nicht merkt...


----------



## Triple F (21. Juli 2014)

Die Erkenntnis hatte ich auch neulich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi2007 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube das da andere Faktoren eine übergeordnetere Rolle spielen: Z.b. Reifen und Luftdruck, Dämpfer & Gabel inkl. deren Einstellung, Geometrie, Körperproportionen, Vorlieben, Tagesform.
Es muss schon ein sehr großer Zufall sein das die beiden Vergleichsbikes vollkommen  identisch aufgebaut sind.
Keine Frage: Gewicht spielt schon eine Rolle. Aber es ist nur ein Faktor von vielen. Und da ich keine Rennen fahre, kommt mir der Schaltungskomfortgewinn einer Pinion nur entgegen.


----------



## gfx (22. Juli 2014)

Danke hoschi!
Das war genau mein Punkt: es ist einfach das Gewicht als Messlate zu nehmen, eine Wage (Unterarm) ist meist dabei.
Vergleicht man dazu schwerer messbare Daten (Lenkwinkel, Druck, Gefühl etc) wird es komplexer, also bleibt man beim Einfachen.

Notabene: wieviele von uns fahren (ehrgeizige) Rennen?

 Ich verliere mehr Zeit beim Reparieren als beim Fahren. Beim letzteren habe ich dazu mehr Spass...

@der-gute :
1000hm mit 4kg?
E=m*h*g= 4kg*1000m*9.81m/s^2
= ca.40'000 kg m^2/s^2
= 40'000 J = 40 kJ
=ca. 10kcal...
Sorry
;-)


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2014)

Kannste auch noch eine Grafik
Spass pro Zeit/Strecke machen?

Und 4 kg mehr fliegen genauso spassig
als Funktion darstellen?

Das war nämlich eindrucksvoll mit
dem leichten Enduro...

Das hat in der Luft einen höheren
Spass-zu-Strecke-Quotienten...!



PS: 1 Hm ist nicht mit 1 m Höhe zu verwechseln


----------



## chevioso (22. Juli 2014)

Neben den vielen Einflussfaktoren ist es auch noch Geschmackssache.

Beispiel:
ich wollte unbedingt Pinion. Mein bekannter ebenso.
Wir also los. Probefahrt machen.
Waren zusammengerechnet zwei Tage mit Pinion unterwegs.
Das Ergebnis war, dass ich ab der Testfahrt kein Pinion mehr wollte.
Warum?
Weil Gefühl damit nicht gestimmt hat. Dabei spielten mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle.
Auch welche, die ich mir nicht eindeutig erklären kann.
Mein Kollege dafür war begeistert und hat nun auch mit P bestellt.
Ihm waren andere Faktoren wichtiger, wie cleane Optik und Wartung
und sein Gefühl war völlig in Ordnung mit P.

Hat beides seine Berechtigung.
Das einzige, das keine Berechtigung besitzt
ist die Meinung, dass es DAS Beste gibt. =)


----------



## gfx (22. Juli 2014)

@chevioso : ja, so denke ich auch. Gefühl ist nicht ein Gewicht und kann nicht in Zahlen beschrieben werden. Dann ist aber nicht ein "Zusatzgewicht" Schuld dran. 

@der-gute :
Bitte den Unterschied zwischen Höhenmeter und 1m Höhe genau erklären. 

Grafik: und wo möchtest Du das Gewicht als Funktion angehängt haben?

Rational gesehen macht das Gewicht für Normalsterbliche kaum was aus. 
Emotional sieht es ganz anders aus (Fahrgefühl oder schon nur Prahl-Gefühl vor dem Biergarten). 
Mein Wunsch wäre, beides nicht zu vermischen, oder noch besser, das eine nicht vom anderen abhängig zu machen. 

Die Marketing-Abteilungen arbeiten fleissig gegen meinem Wunsch, ich werde es überleben.


----------



## Zaskar01 (22. Juli 2014)

1hm bei 45° Steigung (= 90%) = 1,45 m Länge


----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2014)

1 m Höhe ist die reine Höhe
1 Hm ist der Weg auf variablem Untergrund mit variabler Steigung 

Verstehst du, was ich meine?

Prahlgefühl? 
Was willst du mir sagen?

Wie fliegt sich ein 18 kg Nucleon
im Vergleich mit nem 12,5 kg Enduro?

Wie gesagt, ich fand den 2 kg Unterschied über Kicker und im Trail eklatant.

Meine Meinung!

PS: mein Bike steht nie vor ner Eisdiele...


----------



## gfx (22. Juli 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> 1hm bei 45° Steigung (= 90%) = 1,45 m Länge


Und wieviel Meter Höhe?
Anders gefragt: wo ist in E=mgh eine Länge einzusetzen?  ;-)


----------



## Zaskar01 (22. Juli 2014)

Es ist also gleich schwer eine 45° Steigung oder eine Steigung mit 10° zu befahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. Juli 2014)

@gfx: lass gut sein.

Du hast deine Meinung und die ist richtig.

ich bin raus.


----------



## gfx (22. Juli 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Es ist also gleich schwer eine 45° Steigung oder eine Steigung mit 10° zu befahren?



Meinst Du "gleich schwer" im Sinne von "Gramm"? ;-)

Mal seriöser:
Die flächere Steigung kann anstrengender sein, zB wenn eine zu kurze Zeitspanne oder einen zu hohen Gang vorgegeben sind. 

Ist Energie (Joule) also gleich wie Leistung (Watt)?


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Juli 2014)

Boah!!!

Geht doch ins Li.......e Forum.

Grüße


----------



## gfx (22. Juli 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> @gfx: lass gut sein.
> 
> Du hast deine Meinung und die ist richtig.
> 
> ich bin raus.



Lassen wir uns einfach beim Biken Spass haben... ;-)


----------



## Holland (22. Juli 2014)

Die Nicolai Pinion *Galerie*!

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## hoschi2007 (24. Juli 2014)

ja, hier Galerie:
Die hoffentlich letzte Ausbaustufe erreicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (27. Juli 2014)




----------



## gfx (8. August 2014)

Mal schauen ob es mobile funktioniert...für die Galerie.






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1678494

Gruss

G.

PS: falls jemand einen Grund braucht:
http://www.ammado.com/community/149399


----------



## wowbagger (10. August 2014)

Servus!
Mittlerweile sind 2 Jahre vergangen und ich wollte mal wieder meine Er_bike_ungen posten. Mein erster bericht ist zu finden unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-nicolai-pinion-galerie.593337/page-6#post-9799082

Pinion:
Wartungsmäßig hab ich 1x die Züge getauscht und Öl gewechselt. Kettenblatt, Ritzel und Kette sind immer
noch die ersten drauf Laufleistung bisher ca. 5000km Neuteile hab ich schon hier geht aber noch eine Weile.
Der Drehgriff geht gefühlt etwas schwergängiger als am Anfang (vielleicht bin ich auch schwächer geworden), ist aber nicht weiter störend.
Eine Kurbel hat es mal zerlegt:




 hat aber während der Tour noch gehalten, hab ich auch erst zuhause gemerkt. Da waren
noch die ersten Kurbeln drauf, bei denen Sacklöcher gebohrt waren. Bei Pinion wurde sehr schnell und freundlich reagiert:
Zitat:
"...der Riss in der Kurbel resultiert daraus, dass die Schrauben in einer Sacklochbohrung enden und leider bei Anzug mit zu viel 
Drehmoment im Ende der Bohrung anstehen. Dadurch baut sich eine Spannung auf und führt mit der Zeit zu Ermüdung. Ich werde 
heute noch einen neuen Satz Kurbeln raus schicken. Die neuen Kurbeln haben durchgehende Gewinde,
bei denen dieses Problem nicht mehr auf tritt...."
Das habe ich auf Kulanz bekommen und seither keinerlei Probleme mehr.
Ab und zu mache ich das Kettenblatt runter und putze den Schmodder dahinter weg. Vom Kettenspanner bin ich nachwievor begeistert.
Mir ist noch kein einziges mal die Kette runter gefallen. Die Feder gibt manchmal knarfelnde Geräusche von sich das läßt sich 
aber mit einem Tropfen Kettenöl beseitigen.

Bremsen:
@ Elfriede bzgl MT6: mittlerweile habe ich alle MTB´s im Haus auf Magura MT umgerüstet, weil die absolut geil funktionieren.
Die erste Bremse die beim Belagswechsel durch zurückdrücken der Kolben so viel platz hat, das man einfach die neuen Beläge reinbaut und dann gehts weiter. 1x richtig entlüftet und Ruhe ist. Am Anfang war ich bezüglich des Druckpunkts skeptisch, mittlerweile hab ich aber gerafft das man die einfach richtig geil dosieren kann. Von der Rückrufaktion bei Magura war ich auch betroffen...

Federung:
Den Dämpfer hab ich bei Flatout auf die "High Flow Inner Air Can" umrüsten lassen und zusätzlich noch die XV Can eingebaut und jetzt nutze ich auch den ganzen Federweg.
Huber Buchsen habe ich auch noch spendiert. Zur Gabel kann ich auch nur positives berichten an der hab
ich noch gar nichts gemacht, die kommt im Winter mal zur Inspektion und würde ich sofort wieder kaufen.

Rest:
Pedale hab ich noch getauscht und meine Sattelstütze funktioniert noch einwandfrei.
Alles in allem würde ich das Bike nochmal ganz genauso nehmen (sollte ich heute vor der Wahl stehen) wenn es das Helius noch geben würde.
Leider gibt es nur noch diesen 27,5" Schwachsinn und 29er...da sag ich mal nicht mehr dazu. In ein paar Jahren gibts super stabile
26er Laufräder und Bikes die dann als superwendig angeprießen werden. Das sitz ich aus!

Maxis Highroller2 (HR) und MuddyMary (VR) hab ich grade drauf das grippt richtig geil. Der HR2 ließ sich ums verrecken
nicht Gettotubles montieren (3x runterexplodiert mit mords Getöse...) jetzt wird er halt mit Schlauch runterradiert.
Baron und ein Crossmax Charge liegen schon im Keller.

Gewichtsmäßig kann ich nur sagen wenns mal rollt dann rollts und wenn man keinen Vergleich hat dann ist es auch Wurscht.
Ich fahre keine Rennen und muß nicht um Sekunden kämpfen aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl das Helius ist zu schwer.
Und weil das hier doch die Galerie ist:




In diesem Sinne für Kettenschalter: Kette rechts ;-)
für Pinionisten und andere Getriebefahrer: allzeit gute Fahrt

mfg wowbagger


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2014)




----------



## Spletti (11. August 2014)




----------



## gfx (11. August 2014)

Pinion-Galerie...
Kette rechts?

;o)


----------



## Ertlif (18. August 2014)

wer kann mir helfen, Antrieb und spur an meinem pinion helios AC richtig einzustellen?
komme aus aachen.


----------



## Gala (19. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

muss hier mal ein Lob an die Pinion Truppe aussprechen.
Hatte am letzten Freitag den gleichen Schaden an der Kurbel wie wowbagger bemerkt.

Am Montag morgen bei Pinion angerufen, den Schaden beschrieben.
Heute Nachmittag, Postbote bringt neue Kurbel.
18 Uhr wieder auf m Trail .
So geil

Vielen Dank an die Jungs von Pinion


----------



## Gala (19. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

muss hier mal ein Lob an die Pinion Truppe aussprechen.
Hatte am letzten Freitag den gleichen Schaden an der Kurbel wie wowbagger bemerkt.

Am Montag morgen bei Pinion angerufen, den Schaden beschrieben.
Heute Nachmittag, Postbote bringt neue Kurbel.
18 Uhr wieder auf m Trail .
So geil

Vielen Dank an die Jungs von Pinion


----------



## Gala (19. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

muss hier mal ein Lob an die Pinion Truppe aussprechen.
Hatte am letzten Freitag den gleichen Schaden an der Kurbel wie wowbagger bemerkt.

Am Montag morgen bei Pinion angerufen, den Schaden beschrieben.
Heute Nachmittag, Postbote bringt neue Kurbel.
18 Uhr wieder auf m Trail .
So geil

Vielen Dank an die Jungs von Pinion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArthurBishop (26. September 2014)

verkaufe nicolai ion 18 pinion titan elox XL

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/407605-nicolai-ion-18-pinion-xl


----------



## sinucello (26. September 2014)

Gala schrieb:


> Am Montag morgen bei Pinion angerufen, den Schaden beschrieben.
> Heute Nachmittag, Postbote bringt neue Kurbel.


kann ich so auch bestätigen. Die alte Kurbel hat mich noch bis nach Hause gebracht und dann ging der Austausch genauso problemlos, kulant und schnell wie hier beschrieben.


----------



## Jack22001 (20. Oktober 2014)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> @Jack22001
> Bitte noch das Gewicht.



ziemlich genau 17kg, wenn ich (nächstes Jahr) auf ne Deville oder Fox 36 umrüste bin ich aber auch bei ca. 16.3 kg 
Allerdings hab ich ein verstärktes Unterrohr und 180mm Freigabe. Das macht sicher auch 2-300g aus im Vergleich zu einem AM Pinion mit normalem Unterrohr.

weil das hier ne Galerie ist, mal wieder ein Bild, auch wenns redundant ist (Zeig was Du hast)


----------



## Balkanbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

Ein Glück, dass es Foren gibt und man sich die Mühe macht einiges davon zu lesen.
Ich habe gestern bei meinem (gebrauchten) Helius AC einen Haarriss in einer Kurbel entdeckt und mich heute bei Pinion gemeldet. Der Umtausch ist kein Problem. Hätte ich das hier nicht gelesen, wäre ich vermutlich irgendwann auf'm Trail sauber auf die Schnauze gefallen.
Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das HR von Lightwolf (muss der jetzt auch in Urlaub fahren...) und meine Kiste ist fotoreif.


----------



## Jack22001 (22. Oktober 2014)

Tritt das Problem eigentlich nur bei den CNC gefrästen Kurbeln auf oder auch bei den 3D geschmiedeten? Ich hab noch die CNC Kurbeln drauf...


----------



## Balkanbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

Laut Aussage von Pinion eigentlich nur bei den 175mm CNC Kurbeln, wenn die Löcher für die Befestigungsschrauben NICHT durchgängig gebohrt wurden.


----------



## Jack22001 (22. Oktober 2014)

ok danke


----------



## hoschi2007 (22. Oktober 2014)

Wie meinst du das mit "nicht durchgängig gebohrt"?
Hat mal jemand einen Vergleichbild der verschiedenen (CNC-)Versionen?


----------



## Balkanbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

Mit Sackloch (man sieht ein Loch auf jeder Seite):






Durchgehende Bohrung (2 Bohrungen auf jeder Seite):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

CNC und geschmiedet nebeneinander:
http://www.pinion-bikes.com/Pinion-Ersatzteile/Antrieb:::13_16.html


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2014)

Net mainz 




















und nochmal weitgewinkelt


----------



## Jack22001 (24. Oktober 2014)

schwarz-rot-weiss-blau - der Rahmen ist geiler als so manche Frau


----------



## wowbagger (25. Oktober 2014)

Ey geilo...


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich bewundere Rainer immer wieder, dass er auch gleich das passende Zubehör im Laden hat, die 100%-Brille im Hintergrund passt doch 100% zu dem Rahmen.

Sonst: Wie immer super


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2014)

Bis auf die Bürostuhlstütze fertig 













Ich hoffe ich darf das gelbe Gedöhns am Bremssattel entfernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi2007 (28. Oktober 2014)

ja, darfst das gelbe weg machen

Ein sehr sehr geiler Bock!


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schick!


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2014)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Oktober 2014)

Sieht stark aus Guru! Teileliste + Gewicht? Danke!


----------



## Jack22001 (30. Oktober 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Bürostuhlstütze fertig




Guru! Bitte hör auf solche Fotos zu posten! Ich hab schon 2 N. Wenn Du so weiter machst MUSS ich mir noch ein RR Argon bestellen in Blau elox.
Meine Brieftasche winselt und fleht schon das nicht zu tun. Also sieh Dich bitte vor.  

...und der gelbe Bremssattel sieht ein bisschen aus wie der Kopf eines Uhus (Augen mit Federohren). wenns gelb orange wär, wärs perfekt da Uhu's orangene Augen haben...


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. November 2014)

Singlespeednabe ist wohl nicht gleich Singlespeednabe. Hab heute mein Light-Wolf Laufrad (Spank Oozy Trail) mit Hope Pro Evo SSP Nabe bekommen und siehe da, das Pinion Spacerset für SSP ist zu klein, es sind noch gut 4mm Spiel wenn man alles verschraubt. Keine Ahnung wie die sich das gedacht haben.
Zum Glück hab ich noch SSP Spacer von einem alten SSP Umbau parat, mal sehen ob die das Problem lösen.

Gibts hier schon Erfahrung mit so einem Fall?


----------



## Holland (21. November 2014)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Singlespeednabe ist wohl nicht gleich Singlespeednabe. Hab heute mein Light-Wolf Laufrad (Spank Oozy Trail) mit Hope Pro Evo SSP Nabe bekommen und siehe da, das Pinion Spacerset für SSP ist zu klein, es sind noch gut 4mm Spiel wenn man alles verschraubt. Keine Ahnung wie die sich das gedacht haben.
> Zum Glück hab ich noch SSP Spacer von einem alten SSP Umbau parat, mal sehen ob die das Problem lösen.
> 
> Gibts hier schon Erfahrung mit so einem Fall?



Ich habe auf meine Acros .1G auch ein paar andere Ringe beistecken müssen. Hollowtech-Distanzring tuns da auch.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Balkanbiker (23. November 2014)

So, jetzt sind alle Teile für mein Pinion Projekt da und drangeschraubt. Doch die Kette ist etwas wiederspenstig.
Beim Pedalieren unter (auch schon leichter) Last springt die Kette auf dem hinteren Ritzel (unten wenn die Kette draufläuft). Ich habe mit den Spacern alle möglichen Einstellungen probiert (Kette zu weit innen bis Kette zu weit außen), doch sie springt immer. Also kann es ja nicht an der Kettenlinie liegen.
Kann es sein, dass schlichtweg die Kette nicht passt? Momentan is eine Shimano CN-HG70 verbaut.

Wie viel Spiel hat bei euch das hintere Ritzel wenn man es auf den Freilauf draufschiebt?


----------



## hoschi2007 (23. November 2014)

Bei meiner .1G hat der SSP-Spacerset von Pinion genau gepasst. Ihr habt doch auch das original Ritzel von Pinion oder fahrt ihr ein anderes?
Auf das Spiel beim Aufstecken habe ich nicht sonderlich geachtet - sollte nicht viel gewesen sein.
Wichtig ist das nach dem Festschrauben keins mehr vorhanden ist.
Die Kettenlinie sollte schon stimmen.
Als Kette habe ich eine normale 9- oder 10-fach. Das weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, steht aber in der Anleitung was zu verwenden ist.


----------



## Balkanbiker (24. November 2014)

Die Anleitung meint dazu, es sollen 9-fach Ketten mit einer Breite von 6,6 - 6,8mm verbaut werden. Auf der pinion-bikes.com Seite z.B. verkaufen die jedoch ausschließlich 10-fach und Singlespeed Ketten für die Pinion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (24. November 2014)

Schon wieder eins was vom Fahrer nur geputzt und poliert wurde anstatt es zu fahren ... 200 km in 2 Jahren 

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dutshlander (24. November 2014)

gesundheitsbedingt


----------



## pillehille (24. November 2014)

ist ja auch 26" und damit unfahrbar heutzutage ;-)


----------



## ArthurBishop (28. November 2014)

ion 18 zu verkaufen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/478879-nicolai-ion-18-pinion-top-zustand


----------



## gfx (31. Dezember 2014)

Der Saison passend.... guten Rutsch ins 2015!


----------



## Helius-FR (11. Januar 2015)

Schade das es nur noch so wenige Bikes mit Pinion Option gibt.


----------



## gfx (11. Januar 2015)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Schade das es nur noch so wenige Bikes mit Pinion Option gibt.


Es gibt schon ein paar...
http://pinion.eu/fahrradhersteller/

Welche Marke(n) fehlt/fehlen Dir?

Hat jemand schon mal die Suntour Version gesehen/getestet?


----------



## Daimonion (14. Januar 2015)

Gestern im Ländle:


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2015)

Erste Sahne...Bild und Rad 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daimonion (14. Januar 2015)

... danke für die Blumen!


----------



## Gala (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo Daimonion,
super Aufnahme,
was ist denn mit dm Sattel passiert ?
Gruss


----------



## wosch (14. Januar 2015)

Tolles Bike, tolle Aussicht und toller Dreck. So muss das!


----------



## Daimonion (14. Januar 2015)

Gala schrieb:


> Hallo Daimonion,
> super Aufnahme,
> was ist denn mit dm Sattel passiert ?
> Gruss



... was genau meinst Du? Mit dem Sattel ist alles ist in Ordnung, evtl. geht der Sattel farblich im Hintergrund etwas unter. Aber auf meinen Helius ist definitiv ein Sattel drauf! 



wosch schrieb:


> Tolles Bike, tolle Aussicht und toller Dreck. So muss das!


... danke - tolle Signatur, nicht nur im Wald!


----------



## Gala (14. Januar 2015)

Weil d Sattel hinten so hoch steht. Kennen ich so nicht. 
Deine Zugführungen streifen nicht am Oberrohr?
Hab meine deswegen wieder demontiert.


----------



## gfx (14. Januar 2015)

Mit ein wenig Kreativität sieht der Sattel nach einem Spoiler aus ;-)
Hauptsache bequem und fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (14. Januar 2015)

Daimonion:

Auch wenn es evtl das 2. mal ist, aber das muß jetzt:




ich glaub das ist da um die Ecke...


----------



## Daimonion (15. Januar 2015)

Gala schrieb:


> Weil d Sattel hinten so hoch steht. Kennen ich so nicht.
> Deine Zugführungen streifen nicht am Oberrohr?
> Hab meine deswegen wieder demontiert.


... der Spoiler-Effekt muß an der Perspektive liege, der Sattel ist ein horizontal eingestellter Specialized Phenom Comp.
Am Oberrohr streift bei mir nichts, am Steuerrohr höchstens die beiden Züge fürs Pinion-Getriebe. Das ist aber eher ein Berühren bei Rechtseinschlag als wirkliches Streifen.



wowbagger schrieb:


> ich glaub das ist da um die Ecke...


... gut möglich, mein Bild ist bei Reutlingen auf dem Wackerstein entstanden - der hat ja eine Art Nebengipfel!


----------



## Gala (15. Januar 2015)

Ok , alles klar.


----------



## wowbagger (15. Januar 2015)

Da hab ich mich dann leicht verschätzt. Mein Bild ist vom Beurener Fels.
mfg wowbagger


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Januar 2015)

gfx schrieb:


> Es gibt schon ein paar...
> http://pinion.eu/fahrradhersteller/
> 
> Welche Marke(n) fehlt/fehlen Dir?



Es geht mit nur um die Nicolai Modelle.
Pinion Option gibt es ja nur bei Argon und Helius.

Ich Persönlich würde das Pinion im Ion 16 Geil finden.


----------



## MantaHai (26. Januar 2015)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Es geht mit nur um die Nicolai Modelle.
> Pinion Option gibt es ja nur bei Argon und Helius.
> 
> Ich Persönlich würde das Pinion im Ion 16 Geil finden.



Ist auch geil , bin mal nen Proto testgefahren . Ein Traum!


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Januar 2015)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Ist auch geil , bin mal nen Proto testgefahren . Ein Traum!



Das "alte" gab es ja mit Pinion... Nur jetzt eben nicht mehr.


----------



## drurs (18. Februar 2015)

War hier noch nicht oder?





Bis jetzt den ganzen Winter im Schnitt 3 Stunden pro Woche gefahren, natürlich ohne Putzen, dementsprechend schauts aus:






Einen Bremsbelag musste ich tauschen wg gebrochener Feder + (vom Salz?) angefressen, Federgabel und ~stütze bewegen sich zunehmend zäh, aber Pinion + Gates war das was immer reibungslos funktioniert hat


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. März 2015)

Allmählich geht's voran mit dem Aufbau des Argon AM Pinion:  wieder mal ein kleiner Teaser





Argon AM Pinion Hinterrad.
XTR-Trail mit 180m Trickstuff Dächle Disc
Pinion Spider mit Hope 34er Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt.
Farbige Spacer von Velo Solo
Kette: Campagnolo C9
Gepäckträger: Tubus Vega

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## hoschi2007 (8. März 2015)

Sehr sehr schön!
Gibt es auch ein seitliches Bild vom Spider mit Kettenblatt?
Welche Größe nimmst du vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (8. März 2015)

Mehr Bilder kommen heute noch sobald ich die Schaltzüge montiert habe und die erste Testfahrt am Nachmittag rum ist.
Vorne haben wir ein 35er Heggemann Kettenblatt von Idworx montiert.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. März 2015)

Die Bilder vom fertigen Baik hab ich im Argon AM Fred reingestellt.
Hier der Link: Argon AM

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. April 2015)

das wird bestimmt goil


----------



## guru39 (24. April 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> das wird bestimmt goil



Ganz bestimmt sogar. Leider ist die Gabel (Pike) im Moment nicht zu bekommen 


Aber das Leben geht weiter 

The näxcht won.....


----------



## gfx (24. April 2015)

Was für eine Pike?
Bekam meine gestern von bike24...


----------



## guru39 (24. April 2015)

RCT 3 SA 160mm.


----------



## Alex1206 (24. April 2015)

In 27.5??? Ist doch erhältlich.....


----------



## gfx (24. April 2015)

29" 150mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. April 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> In 27.5??? Ist doch erhältlich.....



Nicht bei Spocht Import oder Hartje, bin Händler und (IBC Größe ) würde nur sehr ungern im Internet bestellen


----------



## Alex1206 (25. April 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nicht bei Spocht Import oder Hartje, bin Händler und (IBC Größe ) würde nur sehr ungern im Internet bestellen


Hehe  schon klar. Dachte mir nur das wenn wir als Endkunden eine erhalten können, natürlich auch die Händler versorgt sind


----------



## Dutshlander (25. April 2015)

nicht richtig überlegt


----------



## gfx (25. April 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> nicht richtig überlegt


Aha. Also gibt es richtig oder nicht richtig im Leben.... )
*just kidding*


----------



## Daimonion (25. April 2015)

@Guru: ist das Rot des Pinion-Getriebegehäuses vergleichbar mit dem rot-elox von Nicolai oder fällt der Farbton völlig anders aus? Neulich habe ich ein Ion 16 in rot-elox gesehen, dieses Rotwein-rot von Nicolai hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Nach einer spaßigen Ausfahrt mit dem Argon AM auf der Hausmesse schiele ich nun nach einem schwarzen Argon AM mit 12er Pinion und roten Anbauteilen als Kontrastfarbe.

Muß man bei den neueren Pinion-Getrieben eigentlich immer noch bei den Gangwechseln der 3er-Getriebestufe (also 6-7 und 12-13 bei der 18er-Pinion  /  4-5 und 8-9 bei der 12er Pinion) die Kurbel entlasten? Bei meinem "alten" Getriebe (Kaufdatum Januar 2014, Klackergeräusche im 7 und 13 Gang) ist das ja recht deutlich der Fall.


----------



## guru39 (25. April 2015)

Daimonion schrieb:


> @Guru: ist das Rot des Pinion-Getriebegehäuses vergleichbar mit dem rot-elox von Nicolai oder fällt der Farbton völlig anders aus? Neulich habe ich ein Ion 16 in rot-elox gesehen, dieses Rotwein-rot von Nicolai hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Nach einer spaßigen Ausfahrt mit dem Argon AM auf der Hausmesse schiele ich nun nach einem schwarzen Argon AM mit 12er Pinion und roten Anbauteilen als Kontrastfarbe.



Der Farbton von N ist etwas dunkler.


Daimonion schrieb:


> Muß man bei den neueren Pinion-Getrieben eigentlich immer noch bei den Gangwechseln der 3er-Getriebestufe (also 6-7 und 12-13 bei der 18er-Pinion  /  4-5 und 8-9 bei der 12er Pinion) die Kurbel entlasten? Bei meinem "alten" Getriebe (Kaufdatum Januar 2014, Klackergeräusche im 7 und 13 Gang) ist das ja recht deutlich der Fall.



Das alles kann ich dir erst beantworten wenn ich die Karre aufgebaut habe und gefahren bin. Denke aber das man entlasten muss und das
es auch Geräusche macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. April 2015)

14,45 Kg Pornominium


----------



## Simbl (27. April 2015)

Kommt gut das Teil!


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2015)

Meeeeeega!


----------



## 19chris84 (30. April 2015)

Falls jemand zufällig ein Argon AM mit Pinion in M verkauft sagt mir bitte bescheid


----------



## gfx (30. April 2015)

Falls jemand 26" Räder für Pinion braucht, mir sagen:
ZTR Flow Ex Felgen
Vorne und hinten rote i9 Naben, mit Sapim CX-Ray (silbrig) Speichen und rote Nippel
Hinten: 120er Verzahnung Single Speed.
Können via Aufsätze in verschiedene Achsen gewechselt werden

Edit: vergriffe. - sorry


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2015)

14,46kg Pornominium 2


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Mai 2015)

Yeah! Sehr geil, auch wenn ich eine gespaltene Meinung zu den CC Laufrädern habe. Ich würde versuchen, an einen alten SQLab Sattel zu kommen. Die orange farbigen Applikationen würden mich stören. Gruss


----------



## Simbl (4. Mai 2015)

Ich mag die Laufräder


Gesendet mit nem Bier in der Hand


----------



## ONE78 (4. Mai 2015)

Bis auf die laufräder geil!


----------



## Enze (6. Mai 2015)

Hi,
ich frage hier jetzt einfach mal zwischen....
Mein Pinion (BJ wohl 2013) schaltet sich manchmal recht schwer. Jetzt meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass neuere Pinion Getriebe besser gehen...leider finde ich den Thread nicht mehr. Gab es da Verbesserungen seitens Pinion und wenn ja, weiss einer welche? Mich wuerde auch interessieren ob man aeltere Getriebe dann ggf. nachruesten kann.
Danke schonmal fuer's Feedback.
Gruesse Enze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (6. Mai 2015)

Da wurde ich an deine stelle doch mal bei Pinion direkt nachfragen, vielleicht gibt es sowas wie eine Modifikation auf Kulanz bei denen.
Ich habe die Leute von Pinion als sehr Kunden orientiert und Kulant in Erinnerung.


----------



## drurs (6. Mai 2015)

Ich hab bei meiner Box (1te Serie 2012) mal im Rahmen einer Revision so ne Art Zahnradupgrade machen lassen (da die Box eh schon offen war...;-) hat was gebracht (leiser, va in den Gängen 6/7 und 12/13, besseres schalten), ist aber nicht umsonst.
Uli


----------



## Schoschi (6. Mai 2015)

An der Schaltwelle gabs auf jeden Fall ne Änderung, da klackert auch nix mehr in Gang 7 und 13. Upgraden geht immer......
Die Kulanz von Pinion ist wirklich vorbildlich, auch ausserhalb der Garantiezeit bei den Erstkunden. Es ist halt doch ein Nischenprodukt und die wollen es sich wohl mit dem elitären Kundenkreis nicht verscherzen.....


----------



## Daimonion (6. Mai 2015)

Die Änderung der Welle war laut Pinion Mitte 2013, auf deren Seite kann man mittels der Seriennummer prüfen ob man bereits eines der Getriebe mit der neuen, belastbareren Welle hat.
Die Änderungen im Inneren des Getriebes mit dem Wegfall des Klackerns im 7. und 13. Gang war ab 2014, mit der Änderung der Welle hat das nichts zu tun.
Umrüsten geht, letztes Jahr auf der EB wurden mir am Pinion-Stand ca. 400.- EUR für den Spaß genannt.

Mein Getriebe (auch Baujahr 2013, aber bereits mit der neuen Welle) war auch mal schwergängig, was aber an den Schaltzügen lag. Bei mir stand über den beiden Klemmhülsen im Drehgriff noch ein wenig Draht über, der irgendwann ausgefranst ist und sich dann im sehr beengten Raum des Drehgriff-Gehäuses gerieben und verfangen hat. Die Wechseln der Schaltzüge ist eine nervige Frimelei, nachdem ich die Schaltzüge im Drehgriff aber so gut es geht unmittelbar nach der Klemmhülse gekürzt habe gab's nie wieder Ärger mit schwergängigem Schalten.


----------



## Enze (7. Mai 2015)

Danke fuer die schnellen Infos. Ich habe zwar auf der Pinion Seite nichts gefunden wo man die Seriennummer pruefen kann, aber ich werde mal nach der Nummer suchen und dann schreibe ich einfach Pinion an was moeglich ist. 400€ klingt momentan etwas abschreckend...vielleicht kann man ja auch etwas selbst machen.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mich immer mehr an die Pinion gewoehne. Nur manchmal ist das schalten irgendwie sehr schwer. Ich freue mich auf jeden fall schon auf den ersten Ausritt mit Hardtail im Bikepark


----------



## Holland (7. Mai 2015)

Ist Dein "manchmal" immer in den gleichen Gängen? Wenn ja, wo?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Enze (7. Mai 2015)

Darauf wollte ich auf meiner heutigen Tour eigentlich achten...hab's aber vergessen. Muss ich die Tage mal beobachten.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Mai 2015)

Boah, heute das erste mal ein Pinion Newsletter bekommen.
Hatte mich lange vor meinen Kauf (in August 2012) hierzu angemeldet.


----------



## guru39 (8. Mai 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Boah, heute das erste mal ein Pinion Newsletter bekommen.
> Hatte mich lange vor meinen Kauf (in August 2012) hierzu angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (19. Mai 2015)

Galerieeeee - neue Aufklitscher - leider nicht so gut fotografiert 
Jacks Helius AM steht da


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. Mai 2015)

# Aufklitscher- Mann, wie lange hab`ich das nich mehr gehört...


----------



## sinucello (25. Mai 2015)

Hab gestern einen Bach gequert und dabei ist das Pinion mal unter der Wasseroberfläche verschwunden. So im Trailrausch hab ich mir keine Gedanken darüber gemacht und es funktioniert zum Glück auch noch alles einwandfrei. Aber auf Wiederholungen sollte man wohl besser verzichten oder ist das "geschützt vor Schlamm und Wasser" aus der Produktbeschreibung auch für solche kurzen Tauchfahrten gültig?


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Mai 2015)

denke mal das das Getriebe einigermassen Wasser dicht ist , natürlich nicht bist 10m
_(das Öl läuft ja auch nicht raus)_


----------



## Jack22001 (27. Mai 2015)

Denke auch das da Getriebe dicht ist, denn sonst würde auch Öl rauslaufen. max in die Zugführung kann vielleicht etwas Wasser eindringen, aber denke das ist kein Problem wenn man nicht ständig "unterwasserfahrten" macht. ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen, Einfach durch und gut.


----------



## sinucello (27. Mai 2015)

OK danke, bin beruhigt und es läuft immer noch einwandfrei. Werds aber nicht mehr drauf anlegen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (27. Mai 2015)

http://www.spiegel.de/video/ueber-d...-fuer-die-pinion-schaltung-video-1081252.html

Klar ist das wasserdicht, wennst länger auf Tauchfahrt warst würds sicherlich nicht schaden mal den "Seilzugdeckel" abzunehmen, da kanns schon etwas Wasser reindrücken, aber da läufts auch wieder raus....


----------



## Daimonion (29. Mai 2015)

... ein paar cm unter Wasser würde ich noch nicht als Tauchfahrt bezeichnen. Wie Dutshlander ja schon geschrieben hat ist das ja auch eine Frage der Tiefe (= Druck). Da wäre ich eher mit Hochdruckreinigern vorsichtig.

Und weil's 'ne Galerie ist:


----------



## gfx (31. Mai 2015)

sinucello schrieb:


> Hab gestern einen Bach gequert und dabei ist das Pinion mal unter der Wasseroberfläche verschwunden. So im Trailrausch hab ich mir keine Gedanken darüber gemacht und es funktioniert zum Glück auch noch alles einwandfrei. Aber auf Wiederholungen sollte man wohl besser verzichten oder ist das "geschützt vor Schlamm und Wasser" aus der Produktbeschreibung auch für solche kurzen Tauchfahrten gültig?



Das Pinion-Getriebe hat in Iceland mehrere Tauchgänge durchhalten müssen... Bis jetzt noch kein Problem (inkl. Schneebiken -> Galerie)

Gruss

G.


----------



## gfx (31. Mai 2015)

Pinion und Nicolai in einem Bild beschrieben:


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2015)

Mit Flasche wirst bestimmt häufig als E-Biker verwechselt 

G.


----------



## gfx (31. Mai 2015)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele... ;-)

Aber die Flasche sitzt auf dem Sattel... ;o)

Hab mir schon überlegt, auf der Pinion-Abdeckung "no E-Bike" oder ein entsprechendes Logo eingravieren zu lassen
;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2015)

gfx schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele... ;-)
> 
> Aber die Flasche sitzt auf dem Sattel... ;o)
> 
> ...



Also Besitzer einen Nucleons fühle ich mit dir mit  Mit dem Effi jetzt, kommts seltener vor 

G..)


----------



## gfx (31. Mai 2015)

Anderseits: solange es beim Anhalten ist, eröffnet es das Gespräch. Und beim Fahren hört man die Kommentare nicht. 
Effi ist für meine Bedürfnisse keine Lösung. Und ich bin enttäuscht, dass sie nicht die gleiche Brücke wie die Pinionernbenützt haben. Dann hätte ich es mir noch überlegen können...
My 2.5 cents


----------



## sinucello (1. Juni 2015)

gfx schrieb:


> Hab mir schon überlegt, auf der Pinion-Abdeckung "no E-Bike" oder ein entsprechendes Logo eingravieren zu lassen


ich auch. Bei einer der letzten Ausfahrten als einziger Pionionist in einer Gruppe Biker auf einem extrem steilen Uphil und im letzten Drittel ein bewundernd zuguckender Wanderer zu mir: "pah, der hat ja nen Motor". Das "nix Motor" konnte ich da nur mit Mühe rauspressen, hätte aber gerne noch ein "im Gegenteil, das ist ein schweres Getriebe" hinterhergeschoben, um die verletzte Bikerehre wieder herzustellen.


----------



## Raggaman (4. Juni 2015)

Daimonion schrieb:


> Mein Getriebe (auch Baujahr 2013, aber bereits mit der neuen Welle) war auch mal schwergängig, was aber an den Schaltzügen lag. Die Wechseln der Schaltzüge ist eine nervige Frimelei, nachdem ich die Schaltzüge im Drehgriff aber so gut es geht unmittelbar nach der Klemmhülse gekürzt habe gab's nie wieder Ärger mit schwergängigem Schalten.


 
Ja leider ist das echt ein schwachpunkt vom Pinion, ich hoffe das die jungs das bald mal inordnung bekommen. Schnell mal nen seilzug wechseln wird hier echt zum gedultspiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horstelix (5. Juni 2015)

Servus,

lt. Homepage von Pinion gibt es eine neue Seilzugrolle, bei der man Standard-Schaltzüge verwenden kann. Ist auch als Nachrüstteil für ältere Pinion-Getriebe erhältlich. Erleichtert zumindest die Friemelei in der Getriebebox .


----------



## Raggaman (6. Juni 2015)

Da muss ich mal gleich nachschauen, das wäre genau das was ich immer für mein pinion gewühnscht habe....


----------



## Balkanbiker (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hab so'n Teil schon daheim, allerdings noch nicht verbaut. Laut Video sollte es aber ein leichtes sein den Wechsel durchzuführen (bis auf die Seilzüge im Schaltgriff.


----------



## h.m. murdock (8. Juni 2015)

Hei,
hab das Ding auch schon drin, ist jetzt echt schick gelöst.
Eben German Engineering!
Bin immernoch absolut überzeugt vom Unternehmen und dem System.


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2015)

Und so sieht das Gedöhns dann aus.....



... erleichtert das wechseln der Schaltzüge...um etwa 500000%


----------



## Lambutz (18. Juni 2015)

Wo liegt den das pornominimum Gewicht beim Helius, wenn es ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie die Argons von Guru, 1,2kg drüber? Also so bei ca. 15,7kg?


----------



## sinucello (18. Juni 2015)

Helius AM? Mein Helius AM liegt bei 17. Zutaten: KS Lev, Schwalbe HansDampf + Fat Albert mit Schlauch, El Gallo Felgen, Easton Havoc Vorbau, Reverse Components Lenker, XT Bremse, BOS 160er Gabel + Dämpfer, DMR Vault Pedale. Rahmengewicht kenn ich jetzt gar nicht.


----------



## Lambutz (19. Juni 2015)

Helius AC. Danke trotzdem. Ich fahre momentan Rohloff im Hardtail, das wiegt aber auch, je nach Reifen, 14kg. Mein Fully ist durch, da war auch eine Rohloff verbaut. Mit dem Hardtail habe ich gerade wieder richtig Spaß, wenn es zu verblockt wird schüttelt es einen aber doch ganz schön durch. Jetzt würde ich mir am liebsten ein Helius AC hohlen, bin mir nur mit der Schaltung nicht sicher. Ich komme auch mit der Bandbreite von 1x11 klar. Oder ich warte auf 27.5+ / 26,5+ im Argon mit Pinion...


----------



## drurs (8. Juli 2015)

Hier auch noch:

AC 650b, PinionBox übernommen vom Ion18 (Wechsel dauert ca 10min)
bei so nem Trail rahmen machen die 18 Gänge auf einmal richtig sinn....



Gruß,
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2015)

Des is a net mainz  




Die Box ist im übrigen Titan elox und nicht blau. Muss noch das blitzen üben


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2015)

Auch in blau schön 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Juli 2015)

FAT!!!


----------



## MiP18 (31. Juli 2015)

Moin

bin gerade über diese Seiten gestolpert:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/07/30...ive-full-suspension-hnf-heisenberg-xf1-ebike/
http://www.hnf-heisenberg.com/index.php/heisenberg-design-xf1.html/

Nicht, dass ich ein E-Bike haben will. Aber statt Motor könnte man das Prinzip doch bestimmt auch mit dem Pinion-Getriebe umsetzen, oder?

Dann hätte man ein Pinion-Fully mit Riemenantrieb . Angeblich gibts auch weder n Pedalrückschlag noch ein Aufstellen unter Last.

Und der Herr Nicolai is eh schon mit an Bord...


----------



## MiP18 (31. Juli 2015)

Bin gerade in diesem Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pinion-fully-mit-gates.756393/#post-13003474
noch auf diesen Link gestoßen:
http://www.pd-f.de/2015/04/15/20-jahre-ein-werkstoff-drei-konzepte-fahrradbauer-feiern-jubilaeen/

ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Lambutz (31. Juli 2015)

Das Heisenberg hat eine sehr schön verpackte Antriebsschwinge. Pedalrückschlag ist nicht zu erwarten, aber ein paar andere Effekte...
Da ist der 2te link vielversprechender ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (31. Juli 2015)

Antriebsschwinge wie beim Motorroller. Keine Antriebseinflüsse, das ist sicher. Federt aber eigentlich auch nur, wenn man drauf sitzt. Aber da wo man beim MTB Federweg braucht, sitzt man nicht. Ist wohl eher eine Tourenlösung für die Forstpiste.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Holland (31. Juli 2015)

Lambutz schrieb:


> Das Heisenberg hat eine sehr schön verpackte Antriebsschwinge. Pedalrückschlag ist nicht zu erwarten, aber ein paar andere Effekte...
> Da ist der 2te link vielversprechender ;-)



Ist aber ein Effigear...


----------



## MantaHai (31. Juli 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Ist aber ein Effigear...



Lesen!!!


----------



## MantaHai (1. August 2015)

Mehr Bilder gibts hier:

http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/gates-nicolai-2015-mid-season-web


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2015)

Muß ich mir doch noch ein ION16 Drittnicolai kaufen    

G.


----------



## MantaHai (1. August 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Muß ich mir doch noch ein ION16 Drittnicolai kaufen
> 
> G.


So zufrieden mit Getriebe und Riemen?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2015)

Vollll.... 
Aber ich hab ja ein Effi.

G.


----------



## Gala (9. August 2015)

Servus zus.
weiss jemand ob nachrüsten bzw. umrüsten auf gate möglich ist ?


----------



## Martin1508 (9. August 2015)

Bei was für nem Rahmen?


----------



## Gala (9. August 2015)

2012 Helius AM eins von den ersten pinions.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (9. August 2015)

Wird nicht möglich sein, da das Helius ein Horst Link hat und dadurch keine konstante Länge des Hinterbaus/Kettenstrebe. Die geplante Leitrolle für Gates ist noch nicht serienreif. Gruss


----------



## Schoschi (9. August 2015)

Ausserdem wird die Leitrolle nicht unter die Kettenstrebe vom Helius passen wenn man sich die beiden Hinterbauten so anschaut.....also zum Vergleich mit dem GPI halt


----------



## Gala (9. August 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Sehr schade, das wärs gewesen, hätte ich mir sofort zugelegt.

Gruss


----------



## Balkanbiker (9. August 2015)

...


----------



## sinucello (10. August 2015)




----------



## guru39 (4. September 2015)

Mal was anderes! Argon TR Pinion. RH XL    

Für Farbbilder hat heute leider das Geld nicht gereicht


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2015)

Für das Rad sind unfarbige Bilder eh die erste Wahl 

G.


----------



## Holland (4. September 2015)

Keine Reifen?!


----------



## Daimonion (9. September 2015)

Neulich kam ein großer, schwarzer Mercedes vorgefahren und hat mir was Schönes mitgebracht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. September 2015)

BÄM!


----------



## klingel0815 (10. September 2015)

Hier mal meine Pinion-Version

Helius TB -Rahmen XL (verkürztes Sitzrohr)
Pike 140mm
geändert wird noch die Reverb -> Vechnum 170mm (wenn die endlich mal lieferbar ist )

geht super Hoch & runter und ist durchaus (vom Gewicht her) Alpencross-tauglich...


----------



## 19chris84 (17. November 2015)

Hey Leute

Echt klasse bikes hier. Ich war letztens auch wieder mal bei meinem Händler und hab etwas im Lager gestöbert. Und was seh ich da? Ein Helius AM mit Pinion!!! 

Ich das Teil erstmal rausgeholt und abgestaubt. Kurzer Blick..... Rahmengrösse M. Top Sache. Pinion schaltet sich Mega gut.

Der "haben will Faktor" ist groß. Zudem sich ich eh ein Do it all bike das auch ausgedehnte Touren ermöglicht. 

Wie siehts mit tourentauglichkeit beim Helius AM Pinion aus? Kommt fertig ja auf um die 16kg rum. Mein Augenmerk liegt auf ausgedehnte Touren und Singletrails.

Der Preis ist verlockend. Der "haben will faktor" da. Die Vernunft sagt "das brauchst du nicht" 

Ihr seht also mein Dilemma. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas bei meiner Entscheidung zu helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## reflux (17. November 2015)

Helius am = bestes Rad  Vlt ein winkelsteuersatz rein und mit pinion dann doch das perfekte do it all bike. Pike rein,160mm reichen aus und ab geht's


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. November 2015)

Ein Alpencross mit meinem Helius AC Pinion in der "bombproof" Version (>15kg) war kein Problem. Sicherlich sind Tragepassagen etwas mühsamer als mit einem Carbonhardtail, aber dennoch gut machbar.

Ist auch mein ein-für-alles. Von Bikepark bis Alpencross und gemütlicher Runde auf dem Hometrail geht alles.


----------



## trailterror (17. November 2015)

mein Helius AM ist nach wie vor auch mein lieblingsbike. ist echt super vielfältig (136-171mm) und variabel und macht immer noch mega spass. du kannst es praktisch überall mitnehmen und ihm "alles" zutrauen. ich finds genau richtig bzgl. handling, Agilität, laufruhe, untergrundfeedback/im richtigen moment federweg freigeben usw...

ist nicht das plüschigste und sensibelste, hat nicht das tiefste tretleger, ist nicht sonderlich lang, stört (mich) aber keineswegs, sondern bringt andere Vorzüge mit sich.

bzgl Pinion hab ich aber keine Ahnung....weiss auch nicht wie sich mit dem Gewicht fährt....

welches steuerrohr hat es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19chris84 (17. November 2015)

Steuerrohr ist 1.5"

Wenn ich das hier so lese ist euer tip ganz klar KAUFEN


----------



## Ertlif (17. November 2015)

ich will mal nicht in den allgeimeinen tenor einsteigen und in dne foren alles schön reden, will ihr euch sonst vor einer kaufentscheidung keine objekte Meinung bilden könnt

ich habe mein helius AC mit pinion getriebe nach 1,5 jahren besitz und anfänglichger begeisterung wieder verkauft. die begeisterung gründete allerdings vornehmlich auf dem piniongetriebe. der Rahmen ist viel zu schwer und unhandlich. bin auch alles damit gefahren, touren, bikepark, alpencross. geht alles. aber du bekommst für das gleiche geld viel bessere rahmen, aktuellere geometrien, ein viel leichteres und vielseitiger einsatzbares all mountain. das pinion getriebe ist super, besser als jedes schaltwerk. aber es ist nicht die nachteile des nicolai rahmens wert. der rahmen ist nicht schlecht, nicht falsch verstehen, man kann da alles mit fahren, aber es geht mittlerweile viel viel viel besser. von der fürchterlichen hinterbaulageraufhängung ganz zu schweigen, katastrophal umständlich zu wechseln oder zu warten. oder spiel aus dem hinterbau rauszubekommen. wenn man mit nachziehen der Lagerschrauben nicht weiterkommt ist man aufgeschmissen, dann bleibt nur rahmen/das Rad einschicken. hab den ganzen zirkus mitgemacht. aber vlt hat sich da ja mittlerweile was getan. und ja, ich weiss, jetzt hagelts leckere kommentare. nur zu.


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. November 2015)

@Ertlif Was für viel bessere Rahmen, die viel leichter sind und genauso viel aushalten würdest du denn empfehlen? Ich habe nun relativ wenig Vergleich zu anderen Rädern, hab mit meiner Gurke aber nicht ansatzweise Probleme.


----------



## trailterror (17. November 2015)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Steuerrohr ist 1.5"


----------



## trailterror (17. November 2015)

Ertlif schrieb:


> ich will mal nicht in den allgeimeinen tenor einsteigen und in dne foren alles schön reden, will ihr euch sonst vor einer kaufentscheidung keine objekte Meinung bilden könnt
> 
> ich habe mein helius AC mit pinion getriebe nach 1,5 jahren besitz und anfänglichger begeisterung wieder verkauft. die begeisterung gründete allerdings vornehmlich auf dem piniongetriebe. der Rahmen ist viel zu schwer und unhandlich. bin auch alles damit gefahren, touren, bikepark, alpencross. geht alles. aber du bekommst für das gleiche geld viel bessere rahmen, aktuellere geometrien, ein viel leichteres und vielseitiger einsatzbares all mountain. das pinion getriebe ist super, besser als jedes schaltwerk. aber es ist nicht die nachteile des nicolai rahmens wert. der rahmen ist nicht schlecht, nicht falsch verstehen, man kann da alles mit fahren, aber es geht mittlerweile viel viel viel besser. von der fürchterlichen hinterbaulageraufhängung ganz zu schweigen, katastrophal umständlich zu wechseln oder zu warten. oder spiel aus dem hinterbau rauszubekommen. wenn man mit nachziehen der Lagerschrauben nicht weiterkommt ist man aufgeschmissen, dann bleibt nur rahmen/das Rad einschicken. hab den ganzen zirkus mitgemacht. aber vlt hat sich da ja mittlerweile was getan. und ja, ich weiss, jetzt hagelts leckere kommentare. nur zu.




kein stress...

dass der rahmen nicht der allerleichteste ist, ist klar. wobei ...so schwer ist er doch auch gar net. ein 2016er devinci spartan oder rune ist z.bsp schwerer....

Geometrie ist pure Ansichtssache. klar gibts längere und flachere...mag aber nicht jeder. 
ich kann wegen der Lagerung bisher z.bsp. gar nicht klagen...hab die lager zwar noch nicht getauscht....gewartet aber schon mehrmals. was findest du an der Wartung kompliziert?
hattest du das passende Werkzeug bzgl lagertausch?


----------



## wowbagger (17. November 2015)

@19chris84:
Ich kann das Helius AM Pinion auch nur empfehlen! Es ist schwer aber wenn das Gerät mal rollt gibts kein halten mehr. Das mit dem Gewicht wird eh überbewertet. Kauf es und werde glücklich.
Mfg
Wowbagger


----------



## 19chris84 (17. November 2015)

mir ist bewusst das masse rollt wenn sie mal in schwung gekommen ist =). allerdings will ich damit ja auch ordentliche touren fahren.... und dazu gehören auch höhenmeter.


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2015)

Da das ja hier auch ne Pinion Galerie ist......


----------



## Ertlif (18. November 2015)

Lager: ich hatte spiel im hinterbau. ursache war das lager hinter dem pinion getriebe. mit einem Bikemonteur 3 stunden rumgeschraubt (ja, pasendes Werkzeug). ganz weg haben wir das spiel nicht bekommen. das geht über unterlegscheiben, die man einfügen muss. sehr nervig und im ergebnis unbefriedigend. es gibt bessere lösungen im markt.

Probleme: ich habe nicht von problemen gesprochen, sondern davon, dass es rahmen gibt, mit denen man bikemäßig viel mehr machen kann. 

Nicolairahmen sind sehr sehr schön, individuell gestaltbar. die fertigung der Rahmen ist auch im detail erstklassig. Nicolai bietet zudem einen sehr freundlichen nd schnellen Service. und es ist eine deutsche firma. Andererseits bekommt man fürs gleiche oder weniger geld bikes, mit denen man mehr viel mehr machen kann. die bikes sind 3-4 kg leichter (und das mit dem gewicht ist nicht überwertet, das merkt man deutlich), agiler, schneller bergauf und bergab. man kann viel mehr moves machen, bewegungsabläufe besser steuern. macht einfach mehr spass.
ich hätte nie gedacht, dass die unterschiede so gross sind (vergleich nur zum 2013er helius AC mit 650b und Pinion).
ich werde hier jetzt aber nicht werbung für andere hersteller machen. wer mit seinem nicolai glücklich ist, soll es bleiben. so long.


----------



## Balkanbiker (18. November 2015)

Was mich gerade etwas stutzig macht: auf der Nicolai Seite sind keine Pinion Fully Modelle mehr aufgeführt (außer das ION-GPI). Gibt's das Helius Pinion icht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puitl (18. November 2015)

Das Helius Pinion wird gerade überarbeitet!


----------



## wowbagger (19. November 2015)

Genau Rainer!


----------



## Balkanbiker (19. November 2015)

damit ich nicht nur texte

Ach ja, entschuldigt die Kabelführung, ich konnte mich bisher nicht dazu durchringen alles zu kürzen.


----------



## wowbagger (20. November 2015)

...und ich dachte zuerst: häää?ich hab doch ein ganz anderes Bild hochgeladen... Dein Bike ist saugeil, Balkanbiker


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. November 2015)

Danke. Ich musste auch schmunzeln als ich deines gesehen habe. "Das kennste doch irgendwo her...nee, doch nicht."


----------



## 19chris84 (27. November 2015)

So nachdem es doch kein Helius AM sondern ein Argon AM (natürlich mit Pinion) geworden ist stellt sich mir die Frage welche Nabe sich da anbieten würde? Was fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## Balkanbiker (27. November 2015)

Ich verweise mal auf das Pinion Erfahrungsthema:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/9667850/?q=nabe&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=604491
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/9667850/?q=nabe&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=604491
Ich selber fahre eine Hope SSP Nabe (bereits 1x die Nabenachse gebrochen) und bin soweit zufrieden. Bei einem Neukauf würde ich wohl eher auf Acros zurückgreifen.


----------



## Daimonion (14. Dezember 2015)

Nach einer halben Ewigkeit ist nun mein neuester Zuwachs im Fuhrpark (fahr-) fertig:

















Erste Eindrücke:

pinion-Getriebe wie gewohnt allererste Sahne - vom ersten Meter an knackig und leicht schaltbar. 12 Gänge gefallen mir deutlich besser als die 18 an meinem Helius AC, da kugele ich mir vor lauter Dreherei zuweilen fast die rechte Hand aus. Die 1:1 Primärübersetzung (32:32) ist für deutsche Mittelgebirge eigentlich zu kurz, für wirklich steile Auffahrten hat man dann noch Reserve. Die Montage, bzw. der Wechsel der Schaltzüge ist bei der neuen Ansteuerung der Zugrolle mit 2 separaten, konventionellen Schaltzügen einfacher und intuitiver als dieses merkwürdige alte System mit einem ewig langen Schaltzug und der Fummelei auf der Schaltrolle.

Gestern hat es zur Probefahrt nur für eine kleine 23 km-Runde auf Asphalt gereicht, die Abfahrt auf einer langen und sehr steilen Treppe war aber schon mal ein erster Test - der mich begeistert hat! Im Vergleich zum Helius war ich kaum langsamer unterwegs, vor allem aber habe ich mich mindestens genauso sicher gefühlt und konnte von ersten Stufe an laufen lassen. Lediglich in den Oberschenkeln war dann doch zu spüren, daß beim Argon nicht ein Dämpfer, sondern die Oberschenkel die Einschläge auf das Heck abfedern. Im Vergleich zu meinen CC-Hardtail finde ich das Heck aber erstaunlich komfortabel - da macht sich ein 2,4"-Reifen bezahlt, der gerade mit Mindestdruck gefahren wird (gegenwärtig ein Onza Citius mit 2,5 bar im Schlauch).

Einzige Wermutstropfen bisher:

- Die Bremse (Hope Tech 3 E4) schleift ein wenig - oder ist das auf den ersten Kilometern evtl. normal? Ich habe es bei der Montage auch nach stundenlangem Tüfteln (streng nach Anweisung von Hope!) nicht hinbekommen, daß sich die Bremskolben auf beiden Seiten gleichzeitig rausbewegen, sowohl vorne wie hinten packt erst eine Seite zu bevor dann die gegenüberliegenden Kolben ausfahren.

- Der Antrieb ist nicht geräuschlos - da knarzt und quietscht es, je stärker man tritt, desto lauter. Diese Geräusche stammen fast sicher von der Kontaktstelle Riemen-Scheibe. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Mehr Fotos und weitere Eindrücke dann nach der ersten standesgemäßen Ausfahrt!


----------



## Gala (14. Dezember 2015)

Servus Daimonion,
sehr schöner Aufbau, Naben, Zughalter, Sattelstützenklemme, Ganganzeige in Grün. Top.
Meine Frage: Die Zugführungen am Drehgriff, selber gemacht, gekauft oder alte Zugführungen
von Cantilever bremsen ?
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (14. Dezember 2015)

Gala schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Die Zugführungen am Drehgriff, selber gemacht, gekauft oder alte Zugführungen
> von Cantilever bremsen ?
> Gruss


Du meinst wohl: V-Brakes.


----------



## 30juergen58 (14. Dezember 2015)




----------



## 19chris84 (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht. Die lefty ist zweifelsohne eine der besten Gabeln aber irgendwie passt sie meiner Meinung nach optisch nicht ins Argon AM. Das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.  aber gehen tut die Gabel richtig geil


----------



## Balkanbiker (15. Dezember 2015)

Daimonion schrieb:


> Die Bremse (Hope Tech 3 E4) schleift ein wenig - oder ist das auf den ersten Kilometern evtl. normal?


Würde ich mir erstmal keine Gedanken machen. Scheibe und Bremsbeläge müssen sich erst anfreunden (Dreck hilft).



Daimonion schrieb:


> Der Antrieb ist nicht geräuschlos - da knarzt und quietscht es, je stärker man tritt, desto lauter.


Willkommen in der Welt der Riemen. Bei mir ist das so, wenn es kälter wird, manchmal auch bei Nässe. Aber nach einigen Einfahrkilometern sind die Geräusche weitestgehend weg.



Gala schrieb:


> Die Zugführungen am Drehgriff


z.B. das hier: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=120861;menu=1000,2,110;page=28


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Dezember 2015)

Daimonion schrieb:


> Einzige Wermutstropfen bisher:
> - Die Bremse (Hope Tech 3 E4) schleift ein wenig - oder ist das auf den ersten Kilometern evtl. normal? Ich habe es bei der Montage auch nach stundenlangem Tüfteln (streng nach Anweisung von Hope!) nicht hinbekommen, daß sich die Bremskolben auf beiden Seiten gleichzeitig rausbewegen, sowohl vorne wie hinten packt erst eine Seite zu bevor dann die gegenüberliegenden Kolben ausfahren.





Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Würde ich mir erstmal keine Gedanken machen. Scheibe und Bremsbeläge müssen sich erst anfreunden (Dreck hilft).


jau alles klar  warum bitte schön hilft Dreck gegen unterschiedlich ausfahrenden Kolben eine Bremsanlage


----------



## Balkanbiker (15. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn die Bremsen neu sind und 23 km auf Asphalt bewegt wurden, evtl. ohne viel Bremsen, würde ich sie erst mal richtig einbremsen und paar mehr Kilometer fahren. Meine Hope entwickeln manchmal etwas Eigenleben, das sich nach kurzer Zeit wieder von alleine legt.

Dreck hilft nicht gegen unterschiedlich ausfahrende Bremskolben, sondern, wie von mir geschrieben, damit sich Bremsbeläge und Scheibe erstmal aneinander anpassen. Zugegeben, war etwas flapsig dahingeschrieben.
Wenn die Kolben weiterhin unterschiedlich ausfahren, sollte man über eine Reinigung dieser nachdenken.

@Daimonion sind die Bremsen denn neu oder waren sie schon im Einsatz? Wurden sie ordnungsgemäß eingebremst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2015)

Daimonion schrieb:


> - Der Antrieb ist nicht geräuschlos - da knarzt und quietscht es, je stärker man tritt, desto lauter. Diese Geräusche stammen fast sicher von der Kontaktstelle Riemen-Scheibe. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?



Es gibt da so einen Riementip, den Riemen am Anfang mit Paraffin einreiben. Soll die Poren schließen, heißt es und verhindert Geräusche.
Hab ich mal am Anfang vorsorglich gemacht. Obs was gebracht hat weiß ich nicht, aber Geräuschprobleme habe ich keine 
Von dem Zeug bekommst du für 5Euro 1kg. Das sollte die nächsten 1000 Jahre reichen 

G.


----------



## Daimonion (15. Dezember 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> jau alles klar  warum bitte schön hilft Dreck gegen unterschiedlich ausfahrenden Kolben eine Bremsanlage



... Dreck alleine hilft natürlich nicht gegen unterschiedlich ausfahrende Kolben, Balkanbiker hat aber nur die Schleiferei an sich zitiert, und da hilft Dreck dann doch wieder. Also: alles gut! Zwar schleift es immer noch ein wenig, stören tut es aber im Betrieb nicht. Ich behalte es dennoch im Auge, die baugleiche Bremse an meinem Helius schleift nämlich nicht. Die Bremse am Argon ist neu, nach nun 68 km würde ich die aber noch nicht als eingebremst bezeichnen.

In Sachen Riemen: nachdem ich noch mal genau hingeschaut, hingehört und hingefühlt habe bin ich dem Quietschen auf die Spur gekommen: der Riemen war einfach zu fest gespannt, eine lockernde Schraubenumdrehung am Ausfallende hat das Problem sofort behoben. Auch unter Volllast herrscht nun wunderbare Antriebsruhe!

Die gestrige, erste dem Argon würdige Ausfahrt (45 km, 850 hm, viel Single-Trails auf der schwäbischen Alb) war einfach nur spaßig - mit dem Teil fährt es sich schneller als man nach vorne schauen kann, ich bin vollauf begeistert! Mein Helius habe ich kaum vermißt, und so sehr ich mein Helius auch nach wie vor noch liebe und natürlich auch behalten werde - das Argon AM geht runterzugs ungestüm und wird einzig durch dem Fahrer limitiert. Im Tal angekommen bleiben neben schweren Beinen vor allem ein breites Grinsen (an ersterem kann man ja arbeiten).

Zuvor oben auf dem Gipfel sah es so aus:


----------



## guru39 (15. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Balkanbiker (16. Dezember 2015)

Was ich mich ja immer wieder frage, wenn ich einen Riemen am MTB sehe: ist noch niemandem ein Riemen gerissen? Ich sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge immer den kleinen Stein oder Matsch mit Dreck der zwischen Riemenscheibe und Riemen springt und das Ganze zum Reißen bringt.
Äste hab ich schon oft genug mit der Kette geknackt


----------



## Daimonion (16. Dezember 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Was ich mich ja immer wieder frage, wenn ich einen Riemen am MTB sehe: ist noch niemandem ein Riemen gerissen? Ich sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge immer den kleinen Stein oder Matsch mit Dreck der zwischen Riemenscheibe und Riemen springt und das Ganze zum Reißen bringt.
> Äste hab ich schon oft genug mit der Kette geknackt



... der Zufall will's und auf meiner vorgestrigen Runde ist mir auf einem Schotterweg in der Tat ein kleiner Stein zwischen Riemen und -scheibe geraten. Das resultierende Geräusch war grauenvoll - ich habe spontan an die Geräuschentwicklung des Knochenbohrers meiner Chirurgin denken müssen, als sie meinen Kiefer für ein Zahnimplantat vorbereitet hat.

Sowohl mein Kiefer als auch der Riemen und die Riemenscheibe an meinem Argon sind unversehrt und sehe auch nicht die Gefahr, daß wegen einem Stein der Riemen reißt. Ein größerer Stein wird gar nicht erst dazwischen kommen können, ein kleinerer Stein wird einfach zwischen Riemen und Riemenscheibe mitgenommen oder zermahlen (das ergibt dann vermutlich so eine gruselige Knochenbohrer-Geräuschkulisse). Wichtig ist da sicherlich, daß der Riemen nicht derart gespannt ist, daß kein Platz und Spielraum mehr für Fremdkörper zwischen Riemen und -scheibe ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Was ich mich ja immer wieder frage, wenn ich einen Riemen am MTB sehe: ist noch niemandem ein Riemen gerissen? Ich sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge immer den kleinen Stein oder Matsch mit Dreck der zwischen Riemenscheibe und Riemen springt und das Ganze zum Reißen bringt.
> Äste hab ich schon oft genug mit der Kette geknackt



Mir hat es mal vor einem Jahr einen Ast beim Treten reingezogen, der hatte dann den Riemen runtegehebelt.
Riemen wieder draufgemacht und weiter gings. Daheim die Spannung überprüft, mußte ich eine viertel Schraubenumdrehenug nachstellen. Kam wahrscheinlich davon. Aber wie gasagt, ist schon über ein Jahr her.

G.


----------



## 19chris84 (19. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Martin1508 (19. Dezember 2015)

Die Ns auf dem Oberrohr und an den Sattelstreben sind mir zu viel. Ansonsten ganz großes Kino!!!


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Dezember 2015)

Edit: Sitzstreben.


----------



## 19chris84 (19. Dezember 2015)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch. Fährt jemand hier mit Pinion Drehgriff einen Carbonlenker? Wollte mir einen zulegen, hab aber irgendwo gelesen das Carbonlenker nicht für eine segmentklemmung wie z.b. Rohloff Drehgriff geeignet sind. Der Pinion Drehgriff hat ja auch eine segmentklemmung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. Dezember 2015)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 445764


Klasse! Nach meinem Geschmack ist zwar mindestens 1N auf dem Oberrohr zu vieloops:, sorry!), aber geile Kombi. Einzig die Gardine - die passt garnicht zu dem Bike, die musst du noch tauschen!
Mach fertig und dann Fotos, bitte.
Gruß


----------



## 19chris84 (20. Dezember 2015)

Joa ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die letzten Teile. Um die Spannung etwas rauszunehmen. Gabel wird ne Pike( was sonst ), Lenker Vorbau wird Syntace werden. Lrs besteht aus blauen Acros nineteen Naben mit Syntace W35 Felgen und goldenen Nippeln. Bin gespannt auf die nineteen.1g Nabe


----------



## Daimonion (20. Dezember 2015)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwischendurch. Fährt jemand hier mit Pinion Drehgriff einen Carbonlenker? Wollte mir einen zulegen, hab aber irgendwo gelesen das Carbonlenker nicht für eine segmentklemmung wie z.b. Rohloff Drehgriff geeignet sind. Der Pinion Drehgriff hat ja auch eine segmentklemmung.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris



Ich hab' von einem Alu-Lenker auf Carbon gewechselt, auf den Bike-Ahead-Composites "The Riser", um genau zu sein. Anfangs ist mir trotz des einlaminierten Gummis in diesem Lenker manchmal der Drehgriff etwas verrutscht - was ich aber nicht auf das Carbon an sich, sondern auf den verhältnismäßig großen Durchmesser des Halbschalenklemmringes im Drehgriff und den etwas geringeren Durchmesser des neuen Lenkers im Vergleich zum alten zurückführe. Auf den Halbschalenklemmring habe ich ein Stück Gummi aufgeklebt, seit dem tut's.

Und: geiler Rahmen, dürfte einer der letzten oder vielleicht sogar DER Letzte farbig eloxierte sein? Das Getriebe ist ein 18er, oder? Ich wollte auch eine farbige Getriebebox, aber Nicolai bietet bei der 12er leider nur schwarz, blau und silber an.


----------



## 19chris84 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ja ist ein 18er Getriebe. Ist aber auch noch ein 26" Rahmen


----------



## 19chris84 (20. Dezember 2015)

Daimonion schrieb:


> Ich hab' von einem Alu-Lenker auf Carbon gewechselt, auf den Bike-Ahead-Composites "The Riser", um genau zu sein. Anfangs ist mir trotz des einlaminierten Gummis in diesem Lenker manchmal der Drehgriff etwas verrutscht - was ich aber nicht auf das Carbon an sich, sondern auf den verhältnismäßig großen Durchmesser des Halbschalenklemmringes im Drehgriff und den etwas geringeren Durchmesser des neuen Lenkers im Vergleich zum alten zurückführe. Auf den Halbschalenklemmring habe ich ein Stück Gummi aufgeklebt, seit dem tut's.
> 
> Und: geiler Rahmen, dürfte einer der letzten oder vielleicht sogar DER Letzte farbig eloxierte sein? Das Getriebe ist ein 18er, oder? Ich wollte auch eine farbige Getriebebox, aber Nicolai bietet bei der 12er leider nur schwarz, blau und silber an.


Das mit dem Carbonlenker ist so ne Sache. Laut Syntace sind Carbonlenker für solche klemmungen ungeeignet 

http://www.syntace.de/fileserver/syntace/FILES/syntace_carbon_lenker_mtb_ver_11212.pdf


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Dezember 2015)

Lass das mit den Carbon-Lenker. Du hast jetzt schon Gedanken, dass er durch den Drehgriff Schaden nimmt. Keiner kann oder wird dir bestätigen, dass es doch in Ordnung ist, den Griff an den Lenker zu Schrauben. Also fährst Du für die paar Gramm Gewichtsersparnis die ganze Zeit mit einem schlechten Gefühl rum. 

Ich habe den Acros-Carbon-Riser. Der wird nach der nächsten Saison auch wieder getauscht, weil so richtig traue ich den auf Dauer auch nicht. Der ist nochmal leichter als der Syntace.


----------



## 19chris84 (20. Dezember 2015)

Um das Gewicht geht es mir wohl kaum. Sonst würd ich kein pinion fahren . Eher um den Komfort.... Ein Carbonlenker fährt sich find ich schon angenehmer


----------



## 19chris84 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute 

Hab mal eine Frage zu den slidern bei den argon Modellen. Wie gehören denn die Schraube und Mutter zum espannen des Riemen/ der Kette angeordnet? Der Vorbesitzer hatte bei mir die Schraube mit dem Kopf nach hinten verwendet. Das hat natürlich unschöne Spuren am Rahmen hinterlassen da die Schraube vorne ja einen ringförmigen grat hat. 

Ich hab die Schraube jetzt mit dem Kopf nach hinten dann die Mutter und dann der slider. Gesehen hab ich aber auch das die Mutter auf der anderen Seite vom slider ist. Das ist denk ich egal da mit der Mutter ja nur gekontert wird oder seh ich das falsch?

Hier noch ein Bild wie es aktuell ist. Die Schraube war vorher wie gesagt anders rum. Sprich Kopf nach links. Hab bei Google mal Bilder angeschaut. Da find ich alle drei Varianten wieder.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## Daimonion (23. Dezember 2015)

Das selbe Problem, bzw. die selbe Frage hatte ich auch vor ein paar Wochen. Nach Rückfrage in Lübbrechtsen hat man mir folgende Anordnung empfohlen:





Andere Anordnungen ergeben meines Erachtens auch keinen Sinn: mit dem Schraubenkopf rechts, also direkt am Rahmen, hat man kaum eine Chance dort mit dem Maulschlüssel hinzukommen. Mit dem Schraubenkopf links man bequem den Riemen spannen, die Mutter dient dann nur noch zum Kontern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19chris84 (23. Dezember 2015)

Ja technisch ist das so am besten finde ich. Die Schraube hinterlässt hat dann unschöne stelle am Rahmen. Da werd ich mir als Cnc fräser wohl was basteln


----------



## 19chris84 (23. Dezember 2015)

Man könnte auch die Schraube mit dem Kopf nach rechts nehmen. Kontert dann links noch 2 Muttern und kann damit die Schraube auch drehen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2015)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Hab mal eine Frage zu den slidern bei den argon Modellen. Wie gehören denn die Schraube und Mutter zum espannen des Riemen/ der Kette angeordnet? Der Vorbesitzer hatte bei mir die Schraube mit dem Kopf nach hinten verwendet. Das hat natürlich unschöne Spuren am Rahmen hinterlassen da die Schraube vorne ja einen ringförmigen grat hat.
> 
> ...



Bei der Variante kann man wenigstens weder Schraube noch Mutter verlieren.
Bei meinem Nucleon wird auch der Schraubenkopf als Gegenduckstelle verwendet.

G.


----------



## Holland (24. Dezember 2015)

Bei meinem AM habe ich Variante 3 montiert, um so mit duie Kettenstrebe so kurz wie möglich zu bekommen.
Für bessere/einfachere Einstellbarkeit habe ich die 6-kant Schraube gegen eine Inbus getauscht. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Raggaman (26. Dezember 2015)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Um das Gewicht geht es mir wohl kaum. Sonst würd ich kein pinion fahren . Eher um den Komfort.... Ein Carbonlenker fährt sich find ich schon angenehmer


 
Hey Chris,

Ich fahre seit September 2013 einen MCFK Flatbar 9grad Lenker in 3k Format, fahre alles wo man eben ein Argon so einsetzen kann (Langstrecke, XC,Trail), mit einem Pinion und hatte nie Probleme mit der Montage (drehgriff auf Lenker). Nach einen sturtz würde ich aber so nen Lenker genauestens Begutachten ob er noch fahrbereit ist, zugegeben dies ist schwer bei Carbon.

Die Sache mit dem angenehmer fahren spüre ich jeden Tag, steif genug für Sprints oder bergauf Fahrten aber angenehm genug für die Langstrecke oder Single Trail...

Eine generelle Empfehlung aussprechen kann ich nur bedingt da ich nicht weiß was für eine marke und model du dir zulegen willst. Von meiner persönlichen Erfahrung her bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Lenker, er war relativ teuer aber den Mehrwert vor allem im täglichen Gebrauch ist einmalig.


----------



## 19chris84 (26. Dezember 2015)

hey

also ich wollte mir schon was in richtung syntace vector carbon oder sogar den enve Dh

mfg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raggaman (26. Dezember 2015)

Hey Chris,
beide genante Lenker sind doch relativ bekannt für ihre Haltbarkeit nun ist es eben die Frage ob die Firmen selbst so eine drehgriff Montage zulassen oder nicht, du solltest dies im Vorfeld mit dem Hersteller direkt abklären. 

Aber enve DH Lenker sind ja normalerweise an bikes montiert die schnell bergab fliegen und so ein Lenker hat ein "hartes" leben, da wird wohl ein drehgriff wohl kaum was ausmachen vorausgesetzt einen saubere Montage....(korrekte Drehmomente verwenden).


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Dezember 2015)

Der Syntace Vector Carbon ist für exakt das selbe ausgelegt und mit 10 Jahren Garantie gesegnet. Durch einen falsch montiertem Griff habe ich meinem vor ein paar Jahren einfach mal die Lichter ausgepustet. Syntace sagt zu dieser Art der Klemmung ganz klar NEIN


----------



## 19chris84 (26. Dezember 2015)

ja syntace sagt nein. enve schreibt nichts was das montieren eines drehgriffes verbietet. naja mal schauen... vielleicht bastel ich mir da selbst ne andere klemmung für einen carbonlenker


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Der Syntace Vector Carbon ist für exakt das selbe ausgelegt und mit 10 Jahren Garantie gesegnet. Durch einen falsch montiertem Griff habe ich meinem vor ein paar Jahren einfach mal die Lichter ausgepustet. Syntace sagt zu dieser Art der Klemmung ganz klar NEIN



Wie haste denn das angestellt. Kannst des genauer erzählen  Würd ich beim Vector fast für unmöglich halten 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Dezember 2015)

Bei meinem ersten Aufbau des Helius AM hatte ich die Ritchey Moosgummigriffe mit Klemmung montiert. Die haben punktuell belastet. Einmal zu fest angezogen und ich habe bei einer Routinekontrolle die Delle im Laminat gesehen:-(

Na ja, ich war jung, unerfahren und hatte das Geld. Seitdem fahre ich auch 740mm und nicht 680mm. Alles hat was gutes für sich.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2015)

Bin den Rohloffdehgriff am Syntace gefahren, hab aber dann auf den Tunre gewechselt. Weil der ist Carbongrifftauglich...heißt es.
Weiß ja net wie der Pinion aussieht, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen des der so eine schlechte Klemmung hat 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Januar 2016)

Pinion Griff = Segmentklemmung
Ich würde da nix mit Carbonlenker versuchen.

Der neue Rohloff Griff hat eine Klemmschelle

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Holland (2. Januar 2016)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Pinion Griff = Segmentklemmung
> Ich würde da nix mit Carbonlenker versuchen.
> 
> Der neue Rohloff Griff hat eine Klemmschelle
> ...




Mit Carbonpaste drunter braucht den Pinion-Griff nur einen geringen Anzug, um rutschfrei zu sitzen. Die meisten Bremsgriffe sind doch auch mit Segmentklemmung gebaut. Warum sollte das also ein grosses Risiko sein?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## 19chris84 (2. Januar 2016)

Segmentklemmung ist ein kreisbogenausschnitt der mit Hilfe von madenschrauben auf den Lenker gedrückt wird.

Die meisten bremse und Schalthebel klemmen über den kompletten Durchmesser


----------



## Holland (2. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Segmentklemmung ist ein kreisbogenausschnitt der mit Hilfe von madenschrauben auf den Lenker gedrückt wird.
> 
> Die meisten bremse und Schalthebel klemmen über den kompletten Durchmesser



Hm. Bei meinen Maguras und Avids besteht die Klemmen auch aus zwei Hälften (Griff+Kappe) und werden durch zwei Schrauben zusammengezogen. Warum wirken die Kräfte hier anders, als beim Schaltgriff?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19chris84 (2. Januar 2016)

Weil ein Segment vielleicht 70-90 grad sind.  Bei den normalen schelle hast du vielleicht340 oder 350 grad wo die kraft verteilt wird


----------



## codit (2. Januar 2016)

War übrigens der (sinnvolle) Grund, warum Tune seine Rolff-Schaltgriffe gut an den Mann gebracht hat, bevor Rohloff auf den neuen Drehgriff umgestellt hat. Manche habe ihn aber vermutlich auch wg. 30gr weniger für 50 Euronen mehr gekauft. Sind dann eben unbemerkt beglückt worden.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Januar 2016)

codit schrieb:


> War übrigens der (sinnvolle) Grund, warum Tune seine Rolff-Schaltgriffe gut an den Mann gebracht hat, bevor Rohloff auf den neuen Drehgriff umgestellt hat. Manche habe ihn aber vermutlich auch wg. 30gr weniger für 50 Euronen mehr gekauft. Sind dann eben unbemerkt beglückt worden.



Nur für die Optik...


----------



## 19chris84 (3. Januar 2016)

Frage an die pinion hardtail Fahrer mit Gates Antrieb. Wieviel mm an spacern habt ihr denn beim Riemenrad an ner Singlespeednabe untergelegt um die kettenlinie einzustellen? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## gfx (5. Januar 2016)

Hi all

wie schon mal erwähnt, werde ich mich von meinem Nicolai Pinion trennen müssen. Umzug und eine weitere Reise ist geplant... aber ohne Fully.

Wenn jemand kennt, der Interesse haben könnte - oder Feedbacks hat, bitte melden!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/712226-nicolai-helius-am-pinion-mit-afr-unterrohr

Schönen Gruss allerseits und guten Jahresanfang! 

Georges


----------



## 19chris84 (6. Januar 2016)

So... Weiter geht's. . Morgen kommt der LRS und mein Procore" Leitungen werden noch angepasst.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2016)

Erste Sahne 
Mit spezieller Riemenschlagplatte an der Riemenstrebe 

G.


----------



## 19chris84 (6. Januar 2016)

Hehe ja der war schon montiert. Riemen ist ja kein muss. Wobei bei Singlespeed Kette passiert da normal auch nix


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Januar 2016)

Hihi... Das Teil is Irgendwie wirklich 100% Sinnfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2016)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Hihi... Das Teil is Irgendwie wirklich 100% Sinnfrei



Ne ganz sinnfrei ist es nicht. Es erinnert einen dran was man nie mehr am Rad haben will und bekommt dann immer wieder neu das Gefühl wie geil der Riemen und das Getriebe ist 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne ganz sinnfrei ist es nicht. Es erinnert einen dran was man nie mehr am Rad haben will und bekommt dann immer wieder neu das Gefühl wie geil der Riemen und Getriebe ist
> 
> G.



Ich Verstehe dich. Habe ja auch Ein Nicolai mit Pinion und ein Argon mit Rohloff...


----------



## 19chris84 (6. Januar 2016)

Ich mach das Teil schon noch ab . Ich freu mich viel mehr das mein lrs morgen kommt. Auf den bin ich soooo gespannt


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Ich mach das Teil schon noch ab . Ich freu mich viel mehr das mein lrs morgen kommt. Auf den bin ich soooo gespannt



Ich Glaube ich würde es dran lassen.
Schaut mit bestimmt besser aus als wenn da die ungenutzten Gewinde sind ?!


----------



## 19chris84 (6. Januar 2016)

Joa denk ich auch fast


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2016)

Ich würds auch dranlassen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19chris84 (6. Januar 2016)

Das einzige was mir dann noch fehlt ist eine vernünftig funktionierende variostütze. Die 9.8 ist mir mit 500€ etwas zu Heavy. (Klingt komisch wenn man den rahmenpreis ansieht, ich weiß  )


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2016)

Hilft nur auf die Vecnum zu warten und sich vorher mit halben Sachen zu begnügen 

G.


----------



## 19chris84 (6. Januar 2016)

Wie sieht das bei der Vecnum eigentlich aus? Wenn ich die jetzt bestell dauert es Ca 4 monate oder be,kommt man die zur Zeit garnicht


----------



## gfx (6. Januar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich würds auch dranlassen
> 
> G.


Wieviel Gramm sind's zusätzlich?
Hihihihihi


----------



## 19chris84 (6. Januar 2016)

Ka... Der Rahmen wird um die 6kg haben. Ich schätze den Schutz auf um die 50gr.


----------



## gfx (6. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Ka... Der Rahmen wird um die 6kg haben. Ich schätze den Schutz auf um die 50gr.


50g?
Weg damit!

*lach*


----------



## 19chris84 (6. Januar 2016)

Hehe...... Schritt 2 ist dann überall titanschrauben.


----------



## gfx (6. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hehe...... Schritt 2 ist dann überall titanschrauben.





Wenn ich ihn wegnehmen würde, dann wohl eher weil die schwarze Farbe in meinen farbenblinden Augen weniger zum Blauen passt...
Um die anderen Voten zu wiederholen: schönen Bike! Blau-Gold gefällt mir


----------



## puitl (6. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir dann noch fehlt ist eine vernünftig funktionierende variostütze. Die 9.8 ist mir mit 500€ etwas zu Heavy. (Klingt komisch wenn man den rahmenpreis ansieht, ich weiß  )


Was soll die 9.8 genau für eine sein?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Januar 2016)

@puitl
9Point8 Fall Line Dropper Seatpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (6. Januar 2016)

Oder:


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Januar 2016)

@Simbl 
Wohl dem, der mit einem Bild aufwarten kann... Ich habe die Stütze vorhin zufällig im "WOM Best of 2016" gesehen, wollte sie aber nicht ab fotografieren.
Sieht gut aus! Ist die Leitung im Rahmen, ja? Und funktioniert die gut, bist du zufrieden?
Gruß Kaffeeklicker


----------



## Simbl (6. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub da verstehste was falsch. Das Bild hab ich vorhin zufällig bei den neuesten Fotos gesehn. Denk da kommt bald ein Test in den News. Bin mit meiner Thomson mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Januar 2016)

Aahh, dachte, es wäre deine..
Aber gut. Danke.


----------



## 19chris84 (7. Januar 2016)

Lrs ist da . Sorry für die handybilder


----------



## gfx (7. Januar 2016)

Blaues Band für Blaue Naben
Es wird auf alles geachtet!


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Januar 2016)

Die sehen amtlich aus. Wo haste die machen lassen?


----------



## 19chris84 (7. Januar 2016)

Die hat der Sören Speer für mich gemacht


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Januar 2016)

Habsch mir fast jedenkt. Der Ruf eilt ihm voraus. Ich denke, da wirst du die nächsten Jahre an alles Gedanken verschwenden aber nicht an die LR. Gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2016)

Tssssss....warum steckt der noch nicht im Rad 

G.


----------



## 19chris84 (7. Januar 2016)

Kommt noch.

Ich War auch überrascht als er mir die nineteen nabe als 1g anbot. Wusste garnicht das es die gibt. Wobei offiziell ist die glaub ich noch nicht auf dem Markt


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Kommt noch.
> 
> Ich War auch überrascht als er mir die nineteen nabe als 1g anbot. Wusste garnicht das es die gibt. Wobei offiziell ist die glaub ich noch nicht auf dem Markt


Was ist denn, bitte, 1g?


----------



## 19chris84 (7. Januar 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Was ist denn, bitte, 1g?


die singlespeed nabe von acros


jetzt wollt ich grad die laufräder einbauen. und siehe da. Pinion Bikes haben mir falsche spacer geschickt. =( 
btw kann mir einer sagen wie ich mit der acros nabe die spacer anordnen muss? da gibts irgendwie 3 möglichkeiten. siehe bild


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> die singlespeed nabe von acros[/ATTACH]



AHA, danke!


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> die singlespeed nabe von acros
> 
> 
> jetzt wollt ich grad die laufräder einbauen. und siehe da. Pinion Bikes haben mir falsche spacer geschickt. =(
> ...



Wieso drei Möglichkeiten? Auf der Explosionszeichnung ist doch alles ziemlich eindeutig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19chris84 (7. Januar 2016)

auf der zeichnung schon. aber unten stehen ja die drei rechten spalten. die sind ja alle für die singlespeed nabe. einmal 56mm/1mm dann 556mm/2mm und 56mm/3mm. ka was ich damit anfangen soll =)


----------



## pillehille (7. Januar 2016)

im Gatescarbondrive Technical Manual ist die Pinion Riemenlinie mit 56,5 cm angegeben.

mit den Spacern stellst du dir ja deine Riemenlinie ein.
Um also eine Riemenlinie nahe der 56,5cm zu bekommen solltest du also entweder die ganz linke oder ganz rechte Konfiguration verwenden

also 9/2/Pully/1/3,5 => Riemenlinie 56mm
oder 9/1/2/Pully/3,5=> Riemenlinie 57mm


***vorausgesetzt die Acros und Pinion-Naben sind baugleich


----------



## 19chris84 (7. Januar 2016)

da muss ich mal mit acros telefonieren. ich hab ja schon die nineteen .1G nabe. weiß jetzt nicht ob die maßlich gleich mit der alten .1G von acros ist. die alte ist ja im endeffekt die pinion nabe.
kann man das irgendwie vielleicht rausmessen?

mfg chris


----------



## pillehille (7. Januar 2016)

Also ich denke, dass es sich wohl um einen Nabenstandard handeln wird.

Du kannst natürlich mal Vom Bremsflansch bis zum Flansch des "Kasettenhalters" messen
Der Bremsscheibenflansch ist "genormt", sollte als der Abstand bei den beiden Naben gleich sein, handelt es sich um eine identische Bauform






*hab gerade kein anderes Bild


----------



## 19chris84 (7. Januar 2016)

problem ist das ich nur die nineteen 1g hab. von der alten nabe bekomm ich nur den flanschabstand raus. wobei der rest ja gleich sein sollte oder?


----------



## pillehille (7. Januar 2016)

Der Flanschabstand gibt dir aber nur den Abstand zwischen den Flanschen an "wo die Speichen eingesteckt" werden.
Darüber kannst du keinen Rückschluss auf die Nabebauart schließen, daher rufst du am besten morgen mal bei Acros an. 
Oder soll das Bike heute noch fertig werden 

Ich würde aber mal davon ausgehen, dass es sich bei den Naben um die Identische Bauform handelt.


----------



## 19chris84 (7. Januar 2016)

ne... reifen kommen morgen erst. außerdem fehlt mir der 9mm spacer. pinion-bikes hat mir 2 lockringe geschickt dafür fehlt aber der 9mm spacer =(.
auf der acros homepage gibts die nineteen 1g nämlich noch garnicht. bin mal gespannt =)


----------



## Girl (8. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen, wie wäre es denn mit ausmessen? 

Nimm ein Haarlineal oder etwas gleichwertig langes wie eine Wasserwaage oder einen Metallstab der gerade ist und schaut due Flucht vom Riemenrad vorn nach hinten an und von hinten nach vorn. Dann läuft der Antrieb auf jedenfall gerade.

Ist nicht so schwer


----------



## 19chris84 (8. Januar 2016)

sooo hier mal der lrs im rahmen =)


 

 



mir gefällts =)


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> sooo hier mal der lrs im rahmen =)Anhang anzeigen 451028 Anhang anzeigen 451030 Anhang anzeigen 451032
> 
> mir gefällts =)



Mir auch! Wenn du noch die Lust hast, würde ich die VR Bremsleitung innen an der Gabel entlang legen. Die Gefahr des Einfädelns verringert sich dadurch deutlich.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (8. Januar 2016)

Mit den durchsichtigen Reifen kommt das blaue Felgenband auch gut zur Geltung.

Wird aber schon ziemlich geil, auch wenn ich auf ein paar goldene N verzichtet hätte.


----------



## 19chris84 (8. Januar 2016)

ja ich denk auch das ich die "N´s" vom oberrohr wieder entferne. zumindest eins. und die von den druckstreben auch


----------



## gfx (8. Januar 2016)

Durchsichtige Reifen *lach*

N auf Druck-/Sitzstrebe gefallen mir


----------



## 19chris84 (8. Januar 2016)

joa problem bei den durchsichtigen reifen ist nur das die dämpfungseigenschaft nicht so das wahre ist =)


dafür aber unplattbar


----------



## 19chris84 (8. Januar 2016)

ich hoff nur das ich das teil noch anständig bewegen kann. hab letzte woche probleme mit meinem rücken gehabt. heute war ich wieder beim arzt und die diagnose bandscheibenvorfall schaut nicht so gut aus..... hoffen wir das beste


----------



## Daimonion (8. Januar 2016)

19chris84 schrieb:


> ich hoff nur das ich das teil noch anständig bewegen kann. hab letzte woche probleme mit meinem rücken gehabt. heute war ich wieder beim arzt und die diagnose bandscheibenvorfall schaut nicht so gut aus..... hoffen wir das beste



Dann mal alles Gute und viel Glück, daß es kein Bandscheibenvorfall, sondern eine Fehldiagnose ist! Rücken- und bandscheibenschonend ist das Argon nicht, zumindest nicht wenn es artgerecht bewegt wird ...

Zu Deinen jüngsten Fragen nach den Spacern: bei meinem 2015er Argon AM mit tune Singlespeeder D-Nabe habe ich 12 mm Spacer verbaut, dann die Riemenscheibe und zwischen der Riemenschiebe und dem Lockring noch mal ein 3 mm-Spacer. Ob das auf andere Naben übertragbar ist weiß ich nicht - glaube aber eher nicht, da je nach Nabenhersteller und -modell die Breite des Freilaufkörpers evtl. unterschiedlich ausfällt.

Ich habe mir einfach einige Spacer zu viel gekauft um verschiedene Riemenlinien probieren zu können, o.g. Anordnung hat sich dann per Augenmaß als geradlinig erwiesen. Auf 1 mm kommt es da vermutlich nicht an, auf 2 mm oder womöglich mehr dann aber schon.


----------



## drurs (25. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen

Nur zur info:
ich hab mir letztes Jahr zum ArgonFatPinion ein HeliusAC Pinion ohne Pinion geholt.
Idee war damit die Trails zu fahren die zu ruppig sind fürs ArgonFat und zu seicht fürs Ion18...
Hörte sich in der Theorie gut an, die Praxis hat aber gezeigt, daß diese Lücke gar nicht vorhanden ist
(d.h. wenns mir zu ruppig wird fürs Argon geh ich gleich aufs Ion18, Luxusproblem ich weis)

Deswegen würd ich den Rahmen wieder abgeben (ohne PinionBox), vielleicht hat jemand ne ähnliche Idee und noch nicht den ganzen Stall voller Altenativ Rahmen (soll ja noch normale Leute geben... )

Bild:




bikemarkt link:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/738063-nicolai-helius-ac-pinion-gr-l

LG,
Uli


----------



## gfx (26. Februar 2016)

Meins steht auch zum Verkauf, jedoch mit Pinion und zwei Federgabeln. (Ich gehe auf Reisen und brauch ein Hardtail - mit Pinion *smile*)

Schönen Gruss,
Georges

P.S.: coole Kette, Ulli *daumenhoch*


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. März 2016)

Laufen die Pinion Bikes ohne Probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (17. März 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Laufen die Pinion Bikes ohne Probleme?



Meins tut es auf jeden Fall. Sogar auf lange Distanz. Ganz am Anfang hatte ich bei minus 10°C ein Problem (ins leere Treten bei den unteren Gängen) und meldete es Pinion. Nach kurzer Zeit kam kostenlos das Getriebe zurück und seit dem: KEINE Probleme mehr: Durch Island, Deutschland und transalp ans Mittelmeer.
Wartung? Einmal im Jahr Ölwechsel (15minuten) und hier und da Kettenwechsel. Man sollte lediglich beachten, die richtige Kette zu verwenden: ansonsten wird der Ritzel zahnlos. Aber das würde (denke ich ) bei jedem Ritzel passieren.

Bis auf weiteres gibt es (für mich) nur noch Pinion. Sicher: jedem das seine...

Sonnige Grüsse
Georges
P.S.: falls Du ein gutes Angebot brauchst: siehe Markplatz oder PM ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. März 2016)

Gibt es beim Getriebe ein Innenlager? Ist ein Gates Antrieb zu empfehlen?


----------



## gfx (17. März 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gibt es beim Getriebe ein Innenlager? Ist ein Gates Antrieb zu empfehlen?


Innenlager? Weiss ich nicht. 

Gates? Mit Hardtail auf jeden Fall. 

Achso: einziger Nachteil wäre, dass man nicht die Black-Ovals benützen kann - sofern man nicht drauf verzichten kann. 

Was für ein Rad schweb Dir vor?

Gruss

G.


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. März 2016)

Ein Argon 29! Ist der Drehgriff eigentlich dabei? 
Ist die Kurbel direkt am Getriebe befestigt? Wird es Pinion noch in 5 Jahren geben?


----------



## gfx (17. März 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ein Argon 29! Ist der Drehgriff eigentlich dabei?


Sollte dabei sein. 

Wenn Argon (cool): ich würde nur mit Gates. Aber mit Spider statt direct Mount. 

Ansonsten: Rewel macht eine schöne Alternative, auch in 29" u mit Pinion. Preislich im Rahmen


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. März 2016)

Wieso nicht DM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (17. März 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wieso nicht DM?


Solltest Du unterwegs einen nicht zu erwarteten Gates-Bruch erleben müssen, kannste Kettenblätter montieren und ne Kette drauf. (Falls kein Gates in der Nähe). Und: grösseren Durchmesser soll den Gates schonen...

Aber DM tut's auch ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2016)

Danke für die Antworten... Suche ein Rad für Touren und N hat gerade ein 2014 Rooc29 im Angebot.
Passt es zusammen Getriebe und nur 100mm Federweg?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Girl (18. März 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten... Suche ein Rad für Touren und N hat gerade ein 2014 Rooc29 im Angebot.
> Passt es zusammen Getriebe und nur 100mm Federweg?
> 
> Gruß Marco



Was hat das Getriebe mit dem Federweg zu tun?


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2016)

Wahrscheinlich nix...  
Pinion und Gates sollten doch ziemlich problemlos sein. Oder?


----------



## Dutshlander (18. März 2016)

@MarcoFibr  welches Pinion-getriebe sollte es dann werden.
Meine Meinung ist für Touren das P1.18 zu eng abgestuft, ich würde dir das P1.12 empfehlen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2016)

Hab den Rahmen im Auge:
http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/index.php/schnaeppchen/ar-tb-pi-sand-blasted-x-2015.html

Wieso ist das 12 er besser?


----------



## Dutshlander (18. März 2016)

Wie ich bereits erwähnte Andere Abstufung für ein Tourenbike die bessere Wahl.
Möchte das P1.18 aber überhaupt nicht schlecht machen.


----------



## Holland (18. März 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> @MarcoFibr  welches Pinion-getriebe sollte es dann werden.
> Meine Meinung ist für Touren das P1.18 zu eng abgestuft, ich würde dir das P1.12 empfehlen.



Ich finde das 1.18 gerade zum Touren richtig. Dank enger Abstufung kurbelt man häufiger im opimalen Gang. An Reiseräderm finden sich bspw. auch schon mal half-step-plus-granny Setups. 
Am AM würde ich heute aber auch die 1.12 wählen. Die Bandbreite vom 1.18 brauche ich da nicht.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## gfx (18. März 2016)

Wer erhellt meine Leuchte?
Unterschied P1.18 vs P1.12 = feinere Abstufung, grössere Entfaltung vs ein paar hundert Gramm leichter und ein Euros weniger?

Ich bleibe bei meiner P1.18 und speck mein Bauchfett ab ;-)


----------



## drurs (19. März 2016)

Das trifft die Unterschiede ganz gut: damit kannst du halt gut das Getriebe passend zu deinem fahrprofil wählen; mir waren die 18 Gänge am ion18 immer zu fein abgestuft, am AC als trailbike passt's perfekt; um wenn die 12er Abstufung passt, nimmt man das geringere Gewicht gerne mit;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (21. März 2016)

Leute... Danke für die Hilfe... Nach ein paar Jahre ohne N, bin ich jetzt zurück.

Habe in der Stocklist zugeschlagen und mir ein Argon Pinion 29 bestellt....


----------



## Timmy35 (21. März 2016)

Willkommen zurück!

Aber war dein "Tschüss sagt man im Norden...."-Thread nicht erst im August 2015? Kommt einen die Zeit auf anderen Rädern so lang vor???


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2016)

ich glaub nicht an eine  nachhaltige Entwicklung...


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. März 2016)

Ich hoffe auf den Heiligen Gral...  
Und die Sehnsucht war zu groß!


----------



## Raggaman (23. März 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Leute... Danke für die Hilfe... Nach ein paar Jahre ohne N, bin ich jetzt zurück.
> 
> Habe in der Stocklist zugeschlagen und mir ein Argon Pinion 29 bestellt....


 

Gute Entscheidung Argon29 und Pinion Hammer Kombi, fahr ich übrigens auch. Wünsche dir viel Trail Spaß lass krachen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. März 2016)

Werde ich hoffentlich haben.
Der Rahmen wird mit 100mm/Gates aufgebaut.
Habe nochmal 2 Fragen:

Welche Griffe nutzt ihr ?
Kann ich meine Syntace Nabe verwenden ?


----------



## Daimonion (23. März 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welche Griffe nutzt ihr ?



... ODI Rogue und ODI Ruffian, die gibt es jeweils in 130- und 90 mm Breite. Ein wenig benutztes Paar ODI Rogue (also 130- und 90 mm) habe ich über - bei Interesse PN!


----------



## Raggaman (23. März 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann ich meine Syntace Nabe verwenden ?


 
Vom technischen Standpunkt her kannst du jede Nabe nehmen. Das einzige was man beachten sollte Ist die Hinterbaubreite, den das Argon29 Modell 2013/14 kommt entweder mit 135mm oder 142mm, sagen wir du hast 135mm Nabe aber nen 142mm Hinterbau da kannst du nen 142mm Upgrade kit von syntace holen. Das gilt auch für den Umbau von schnellspanner auf steckachse, heut zu Tage sind naben einfach zum auf und umrüsten geeignet. Wie gesagt hängt das ganze vom hinterbau ab was du halt brauchst.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. März 2016)

Hinterbau ist 142mm und die Nabe auch. 
Muss man keine extra Nabe wählen wegen der Kräfte vom Getriebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raggaman (24. März 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hinterbau ist 142mm und die Nabe auch.
> Muss man keine extra Nabe wählen wegen der Kräfte vom Getriebe?


 
Nein muß man nicht, da ja das Pinion selbst auch über einen freilau verfügt muß du dir keine sorgen um die Antriebskraft machen. Das einzige was dir vielleicht aufgefallen wird ist der etwas höher Verschleiß des hinter reifen. 

Ich hätte jetzt mal ne Neugierde frage, das Argon ist das was auf der N Website noch zusehen ist also in raw mit schwartzen Pinion und Gates?....,wenn ja hast du ein Hammer Deal gesichert. In den online Shop wo ich mir mein Argon bestellt habe gab es ein Kostenvoranschlag um die 400€ für Gates system das war mir dann Zuviel aber 289€ hätte ich sicherlich noch verkraftet....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hinterbau ist 142mm und die Nabe auch.
> Muss man keine extra Nabe wählen wegen der Kräfte vom Getriebe?



Also wenn du Kohle übrig hast dann nimm eine CK Nabe. Die sind sehr gut drauf ausgelegt mit der Reimenspannung fertig zu werden und haben eine sehr feine Rasterung sssssssssssssssssssssssssss...ist nur von Vorteil wenn man zwei Freiläufe hat.

G.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. März 2016)

Wie stellt ihr die Spannung vom Riemen ein?


----------



## drurs (26. März 2016)

Ganz trendy mit der Gates-App (kein Witz...)


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. März 2016)

Wie soll das damit gehen?


----------



## drurs (26. März 2016)

Du schnippst am Riemen und hältst dabei dein Smartphone daneben, die App nimmt die Tonhöhe auf (wie bei ner Gitarrensaite) und berechnet daraus die Riemenspannung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (28. März 2016)

Krasse neumodische Welt...

Von meiner Schreibmaschine geschrieben.


----------



## Raggaman (29. März 2016)

drurs schrieb:


> Ganz trendy mit der Gates-App (kein Witz...)


 
Ist aber nur iPhone tauglich, soweit ich weiß gibt es keine Android version...


----------



## gfx (31. März 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also wenn du Kohle übrig hast dann nimm eine CK Nabe. Die sind sehr gut drauf ausgelegt mit der Reimenspannung fertig zu werden und haben eine sehr feine Rasterung sssssssssssssssssssssssssss...ist nur von Vorteil wenn man zwei Freiläufe hat.
> 
> G.



Hat CK nun eine 142er SingleSpeed? 
Hab hier nix gefunden: https://www.chrisking.com/product/iso-ss-rear-hub/
Pinion ohne SingleSpeed (symmetrisches) HR ist für mich nicht eher ein NoGo.
Industrienone, Hope etc hätten die Alternative...

Gruss, 
G.


----------



## Raggaman (1. April 2016)

gfx schrieb:


> Hat CK nun eine 142er SingleSpeed?
> Hab hier nix gefunden: https://www.chrisking.com/product/iso-ss-rear-hub/
> Pinion ohne SingleSpeed (symmetrisches) HR ist für mich nicht eher ein NoGo.
> Industrienone, Hope etc hätten die Alternative...
> ...


 
Angeblich soll es tatsächlich eine Single Speed 12x142 steckachsen version geben, habe aber nur immer die Single Speed Nabe gesehen dieses mit den fun bolts...., die englishe website bikerumor hatte am 19.o4.15, einen Bericht darüber geschrieben und es wurde auch einen HR Nabe mit steckachsen für Rennrad vorgestellt.


----------



## ONE78 (1. April 2016)

die 12mm steckachssinglespeednabe wurde wohl schon über felix leichtwolf geordert...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2016)

Also wenn ich mir ein sackteures Laufrad kaufe, dann wäre es bestimmt keine Singlespeednabe. Wer weiß was man in 2 Jahren fährt 

G.


----------



## Holland (9. April 2016)

Der Schwerpunkt beim Frühjahrsputz lag in diesem Jahr auf der Pflege des Raw-Materials...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...sowie bei der Reduzierung der Farben und Werbebannern





Gruss
Holland.


----------



## gfx (9. April 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Der Schwerpunkt beim Frühjahrsputz lag in diesem Jahr auf der Pflege des Raw-Materials...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Roh schööööönn.... *smile*

Ist da eine Öffnung für ein Carbon Gates und wenn ja: spricht was gegen Zahnriemen?

Schönen Gruss
G.


----------



## Holland (9. April 2016)

Ja, da ist serienmäßig eine Öffnung für den Carbon-Riemen drin.
Gegen Gates habe ich grds. nix einzuwenden. Aber bei mir kommt keiner rein weil ich...
...nicht die richtige Übersetzung gefunden habe,
...einen möglichst kurzen Radstand haben will, und
...eine Kette für einfacher zu Montieren halte.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## chevioso (11. April 2016)

Ich feiere dein AM!

Sieht aufgeräumt-kompromisslos aus. Genau mein Geschmack.
Jetzt noch ne Ladung Dreck drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. April 2016)

Happy...  

Freitag geht's zu N und der Rahmen wird abgeholt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2016)

Wieso gibt es den Deckel für die Schaltrolle in Plastik und Alu?


----------



## gfx (14. April 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Ja, da ist serienmäßig eine Öffnung für den Carbon-Riemen drin.
> Gegen Gates habe ich grds. nix einzuwenden. Aber bei mir kommt keiner rein weil ich...
> ...nicht die richtige Übersetzung gefunden habe,
> 
> ...



Richtige Übersetzung: auch nicht mit Spider?
(wenn ja: hier noch ein "Trick" für die Berechnung mit der Excel Tabelle: #934)


Gruss, 
G.


----------



## drurs (14. April 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es den Deckel für die Schaltrolle in Plastik und Alu?


Die ersten hatten Metall, die neueren Plastik (ist zumindest bei meinen so). Spielt funktionell keine Rolle...


----------



## tommi101 (16. April 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Der Schwerpunkt beim Frühjahrsputz lag in diesem Jahr auf der Pflege des Raw-Materials...



Das sieht mal richtig clean aus...hast Du ein spezielles Mittelchen verwendet? 
Ich hab bislang immer NEVR-DULL benutzt. Funzt gut, aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch was besseres.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. April 2016)

Fertig... 14,1kg!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (17. April 2016)

Richtig schön! Tolles Grün.


----------



## Holland (17. April 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Das sieht mal richtig clean aus...hast Du ein spezielles Mittelchen verwendet?
> Ich hab bislang immer NEVR-DULL benutzt. Funzt gut, aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch was besseres.



Nö, nix besonderes.
1. Scotchbrite
2. Frästeile mit 1200er Papier 
3. Nigrin MetalPolish mit Schwamm am Akkuschrauber (langsam)
4. Alufelgen Hartwachs 

Jetzt dürfen nach und nach wieder Kratzer, Flecken und andere Kampfspuren dazukommen.  

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## tommi101 (17. April 2016)

Sind ja doch noch ein paar Varianten dabei...werd ich mal ausprobieren.
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (17. April 2016)

Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen. 1 bis 4 ist die Reihenfolge bei der Behandlung.
Hat mich aber trotzdem nur den verregneten Ostermontagsnachmittag gekostet. Geht also zügig, wobei das Ergebnis bestimmt nicht Kephren-Level erreicht.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Martin1508 (20. April 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen. 1 bis 4 ist die Reihenfolge bei der Behandlung.
> Hat mich aber trotzdem nur den verregneten Ostermontagsnachmittag gekostet. Geht also zügig, wobei das Ergebnis bestimmt nicht Kephren-Level erreicht.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


Apropos Kephren. Wo ist denn der eigentlich? Seit letztes Jahr April auf dem Nicolai Treffen nichts mehr von ihm gehört...


----------



## Simbl (20. April 2016)

Ab und zu isser mal da schreibt aber nix.


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2016)

Wasn mit Ihm?


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2016)

Wie oft prüft Ihr die Spannung vom Riemen? Längt sich der Riemen überhaupt?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie oft prüft Ihr die Spannung vom Riemen? Längt sich der Riemen überhaupt?



Wenn er neu ist, dann längt er sich einmal am Anfang ganz gering. Also einfach nach den ersten Ausfahrten nochmal prüfen und dann hatsich das.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (21. April 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ... längt er sich einmal am Anfang ganz gering..
> 
> G.


Kann man sagen um wieviele mm zwischen km 1 und km 15'000?

Danke und Gruss
G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2016)

Hmmh...bei mir warens nicht ganz eine halbe Schraubenumdrehung das er wieder im grünen Bereich war. Ist glaub ich eine M6 Schraube...sprich wird so 0,35-0,45mm gewesen sein.

G.


----------



## gfx (21. April 2016)

Danke!
Bei welcher Übersetzung?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2016)

gfx schrieb:


> Danke!
> Bei welcher Übersetzung?



Puhh, Riemenlänge und Ritzelzähne müßte ich jetzt schätzen. Bin nicht Zuhause 

Edit: Muß ich doch nicht schätzen. Ich zitiere mich mal aus meinem Effi Thread 



> Weil ich per PN gerfragt wurde und ich sehe das es noch garnicht weiter erwähnt wurde, die Übersetzung 22/32 hat sich recht schnell als optimal herausgestellt.
> Was bei 113 Riemenzähnen so 430mm Kettenstrebenlänge ergibt.
> Für Alpenbewohner wäre wohl ein 34er noch optimaler.



G.


----------



## gfx (21. April 2016)

Danke!


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2016)

Nach den ersten Touren, ist die Begeisterung riesig... Perfektes Schaltverhalten und Ruhe beim fahren...


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. April 2016)

Wie kontrolliert ihr den Riemen, ob er gerade läuft? Reicht das Auge?


----------



## Daimonion (25. April 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Reicht das Auge?



Meines Erachtes: Ja. Kommt aber natürlich auch auf Deine Augen an ...


----------



## Martin1508 (27. April 2016)

Oh weh!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. April 2016)

Mit diesen Augen hättest du schlechte Karten.
Die sehen sicher alles Mögliche, aber nicht, ob der Riemen richtig sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (27. April 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Fertig... 14,1kg!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 484157


Kannst du mal noch etwas zu dem Rad erzählen? Welche Rahmenvariante ist das genauso? Argon CC? Was sind so für Teile verbaut? 

Liebäugl auch mit einem XC Hardtail mit Gates und Pinion.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. April 2016)

Ist ein Argon TB mit 100mm Federweg. Der Rahmen ist Custom-Geo. 
Teile sind:
Gates CDX
Shimano SLX Bremse
XTR Pedale
Spann Lenker
Ergon Sattel
Truvativ Noir Carbonstütze/ Reverb kommt demnächst


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Mai 2016)

Reverb montiert, Decals weiß! 
Jetzt bin ich zufrieden... 

Anhang anzeigen 490175


----------



## Daimonion (6. Mai 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Reverb montiert, Decals weiß!
> Jetzt bin ich zufrieden...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 490175


Schick! Jetzt bitte noch den ODI-Schriftzug horizontal ausrichten und dabei den Sag beachten


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Mai 2016)




----------



## Mythilos (16. Mai 2016)

Welche LockOn Griffe (außer Ergon) könnt ihr denn fürs Pinion empfehlen? (.. ich meine als Set kurz/lang)


----------



## Simbl (16. Mai 2016)

Von Odi gibts kompatible.


----------



## Mythilos (16. Mai 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Von Odi gibts kompatible.


heißt kurz und lang im Set?


----------



## Daimonion (16. Mai 2016)

Mythilos schrieb:


> heißt kurz und lang im Set?



... im Set gibt es die ODIs meines Wissens nicht, lediglich je 130- oder 90 mm Breite im Zweier-Pack.

Ich habe je einen 130- und 90 mm ODI Rogue über (ich hab' die je im besagten Zweierpack gekauft), bei Interesse kannst Du Dich gerne kurz bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Juni 2016)

2 Tage im Harz... Lange Touren und ein paar Stunden im Bikepark !


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juni 2016)

und gut, macht spass


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juni 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/marco.fibranz/posts/1091297284269958

Ein Video sagt alles... Das ist mein heiliger Gral !


----------



## Bergaufbremser (21. Juni 2016)

Ich bin seit letztem Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines 2013er Argon RoCC mit Pinion und Gates.
Die Fotos sind noch vom Vorbesitzer. Ich mache welche wenn alle Umbauten Finale sind.
Zur Zeit muss ich noch an der Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite experimentiere.













Die Pedale sind durch Eggbeater ersetzt worden. Der Vorbau durch einen mit 90mm Länge.

Was mich etwas wurmt ist das Hohe Gewicht von über 13.5kg! Ich mein Ok, Pinion und Nicolai ist kein Leichtbau die RS Reverb auch nicht, aber der Rest ist nicht wirklich schwer. Der Radsatz ist nur ca. 1660gr. Die Gabel eine RX SID XX ist auch nicht aus Blei. Daher frage ich mich schon wo das Gewicht ist?


----------



## Simbl (21. Juni 2016)

Hi, eine Teileliste wäre bestimmt von Vorteil. Und so leicht find ich den LRS auch nicht für das Einsatzgebiet. Mein DH LRS ist sogar leichter.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (21. Juni 2016)

Für ein 29er Laufradsatz erscheint es mich nicht gerade schwer. Der leichteste DT-Swiss Laufradsatz ist nur 200g leichter. 

Teileliste:

Rahmen: Nicolai Argon RoCC gr L, 29er 
Schaltung: Pinion P.18
Steuersatz: Reset tapered
Kurbel: Pinion CNC
Ritzel für Gates, Zähnezahl ?
Antieb: Gates riemen
Vobau: Thomson X4 90mm
Lenker: Truvativ Noir T40 
Griffe: Odi Lock on
Bremsen: Shimano XT (Scheibengrösse ?)
Pedale: Crank Brothers Candy
Laufräder Industy nine torch 29
Reifen: Continental X-King
Sattelstütze: Rox Shox Reverb stealth
Sattel: ?

Ich denke das ist es in etwa. 
Sattelstützenklemme: Straitline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (21. Juni 2016)

Hört sich eigentlich alles ganz gut an. Da wirste ohne ein Vermögen ausgeben zu müssen leider nicht mehr viel machen können.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. Juni 2016)

Ich denke das auch. Vielleicht mal die Schläuche wiegen und evtl. gegen Latex tauschen(neiiin, nicht was du meinst!) und den Sattel gegen einen Tune Speedneedle o.ä. tauschen.
Grüße


----------



## Bergaufbremser (21. Juni 2016)

hmm danke Euch beiden. Zu diesem Schluss bin ich auch gelangt. Daher wird bis auf die Lenker-Vorbau-Geschichte und effentuell die Übersetzung nichts gemacht. Es fährt sich ja auch sehr geil.


----------



## Simbl (21. Juni 2016)

Und schaut geil aus!


----------



## Daimonion (21. Juni 2016)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Ich bin seit letztem Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines 2013er Argon RoCC mit Pinion und Gates.
> Die Fotos sind noch vom Vorbesitzer. Ich mache welche wenn alle Umbauten Finale sind.
> Zur Zeit muss ich noch an der Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite experimentiere.
> 
> ...




Schickes Argon, die Farbabstimmung finde ich sehr gelungen! 

Für ein Nicolai mit 18er-Pinion und Reverb empfinde ich 13,5 kg als gering, die allerwenigsten Nicolais mit pinion-Getriebe unterbieten die 14 kg-Marke. Die Gewichtsdifferenz 18er-pinion vs. 3 x 10 Kettenschaltung schätze ich auf ca. 1300 g, konventioneller Alu-Rahmen aus Taiwan vs. Nicolai nochmal 500 g, Reverb vs. starre Sattelstütze ca. 300 g  -->  macht zusammen 2100 g. Mein Bulls Copperhead 3 (Massenfahrrad der 1000.- EUR-Preisklasse) wiegt 11,5 kg, ich denke obige Schätzungen kommen daher ganz gut hin.

In Sachen Gewichtsoptimierung schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an, da sind keine großen Sprünge mehr drin. Mittelfristig kannst Du Dir überlegen, ob es statt der 18er-Pinion nicht auch die 12er-Pinion tut - aber das sollte eher eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben als eine Frage der Gewichtsoptimierung (350 g) sein.

Wie auch immer: weiterhin viel (Fahr-) Spaß mit dem Argon!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (30. Juni 2016)

Ich brauche mal das geballte wissen des Nicolai Forums, denn ich blicke gerade nicht durch. 

An meinem Argon habe ich vorne eine CDX Riemenscheibe mit 39 "Zähnen". Hinten sind es wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe 30 Zähne. Nun wünschte ich mir aber am Berg einen noch etwas leichteren Gang. 
So weit so gut und das müsste ja an sich auch kein Problem sein. 
So dachte ich zumindest. 
Für hinten finde ich Scheiben mit 32 und 34 Zähnen. Nur würde dies bedeuten auch gleich noch einen längeren Riemen zu kaufen mal abgesehen davon, dass diese deutlich schwerer sind da ja aus Edelstahl. Wenn ich nun aber eine kleinere Scheibe für Vorn suche, finde ich auch blos Scheiben aus Edelstahl welche zum einen sündhaft teuer sind und eben gleich mal mehr als das doppelte wiegen. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen oder ist es einfach so, dass es diese CDX Riemenscheiben nicht kleiner als 39 Zähne gibt?


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Juli 2016)

Wie kann ich die vordere Riemenscheibe festhalten bei der Montage/Demontage?


----------



## drurs (26. Juli 2016)

Ölfilter Bandschlüssel....


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Juli 2016)

Macht einfach Spaß !


----------



## Balkanbiker (2. August 2016)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen oder ist es einfach so, dass es diese CDX Riemenscheiben nicht kleiner als 39 Zähne gibt?



Für kleinere Riemenscheiben bräuchte es einen kleineren Lochkreisdurchmesser. Für den Pinion Spider mit LKD 104mm ist die Scheibe mit 39 Zähnen die kleinstmögliche. Darüber hinaus gibt es von Gates (wie die Gates Seite nahe legt) eh keine kleineren Scheiben für Spideraufnahme. Unter 39Z muss man auf Direktaufnahme zurückgreifen und damit auf die 32Z aus Edelstahl mit 188g. Der Pinionspider mit 39Z Riemenscheibe wiegt aber auch 103g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (13. August 2016)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal das geballte wissen des Nicolai Forums, denn ich blicke gerade nicht durch.
> 
> An meinem Argon habe ich vorne eine CDX Riemenscheibe mit 39 "Zähnen". Hinten sind es wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe 30 Zähne. Nun wünschte ich mir aber am Berg einen noch etwas leichteren Gang.
> So weit so gut und das müsste ja an sich auch kein Problem sein.
> ...


Genau deshalb bin ich bei der guten alten Kette geblieben.

Am Pinion Argon AM haben wir 35/34 mit Campa C9 am laufen.
Vorne ein Idworx Heggemann 35 und hinten ein Hope 34 mit Narrow-Wide Zähnen. Beides wendbar für lange Lebensdauer. 

Passt perfekt auch bei langen Anstiegen und hat durch die vielen Zähne wenig Verschleiss.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ollibolli11 (29. August 2016)

Soooo, und jetzt mein Helius Gpidas beste was ich bisher gefahren bin. Bin total begeistert. ( sorry für das Schlechte Handy Bild hab meine Kamera vergessen)
Letzten Mittwoch abgeholt und am Samstag: ab in den Urlaub, super das es noch geklappt hat.
Das einzige was ich noch ändern muss / mir noch nicht ganz gefällt ist die Zugverlegung vom Getriebe. Wenn ich die Züge an der unteren Halterung befestige sind mir die Radien der Zughüllen zu klein, entweder ich versuche das mit Nokon Zügen zu ändern oder es bleibt so.
Wie habt ihr eure Züge verlegt?

Ps.: die Spacer unter dem Vorbau werden noch geändert, einer reicht aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2016)

Ne, die radien sind doch dann schön eng am Rahmen. Würde bei meinem ION es am liebsten noch enger machen, wegen Asteinfädelgefahr. An der Schaltperformance ändert das ja nichts.
Ach da fällt mir auf, hab ja meins nioch netmal in die Galerie 

Fürs Bergab...






...und für die Weite...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G.


----------



## reflux (1. September 2016)

So, wenn ich schon mal Bilder machen sollen sie auch überall zu sehen sein.
Goodbye Nicolai, Goodbye Pinion


----------



## Dutshlander (2. September 2016)

Wie muss sie gehen


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Oktober 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Reverb montiert, Decals weiß!
> Jetzt bin ich zufrieden...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 490175



Hab ein anderes Pinion N Inn Auge... was ist ein realistischer Preis für das Rad? Syntace LFRS, ohne Reverb...


----------



## andi.f.1809 (1. Oktober 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab ein anderes Pinion N Inn Auge... was ist ein realistischer Preis für das Rad? Syntace LFRS, ohne Reverb...



hoffentlich nicht allzu viel :-D ich wuerde es sofort nehmen, wenn nicht grad so viele andere sachen anstehen würden :-/

viel glück beim verkauf


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Oktober 2016)

Hab nur keine Idee, was zu erzielen ist...


----------



## MantaHai (1. Oktober 2016)

Neuwert- 10%-50% je nach Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. Oktober 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab ein anderes Pinion N Inn Auge... was ist ein realistischer Preis für das Rad? Syntace LFRS, ohne Reverb...



Alter...was soll das denn schon wieder?
Dein normaler Zyklus geht weiter...
Geilstes Bike ever...nach 6 Monaten verkauft.

Ich schüttelte schon vor nem halben Jahr den Kopf nach den Felts...jetzt fällt mir nix mehr ein!


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dein normaler Zyklus geht weiter...
> Geilstes Bike ever...nach 6 Monaten verkauft.



Ist bei N fahrern wohl nicht ganz unüblich


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Oktober 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Alter...was soll das denn schon wieder?
> Dein normaler Zyklus geht weiter...
> Geilstes Bike ever...nach 6 Monaten verkauft.
> 
> Ich schüttelte schon vor nem halben Jahr den Kopf nach den Felts...jetzt fällt mir nix mehr ein!



Würde gerne auf N Pinion Fully wechseln...


----------



## 19chris84 (2. Oktober 2016)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Würde gerne auf N Pinion Fully wechseln...


Was solls denn werden? Helius AC?


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Oktober 2016)

Gerne eine 29er Fully... Modell egal...


----------



## Candela (30. Oktober 2016)

nach zwei Jahren endlich wieder _*N*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (30. Oktober 2016)

Candela schrieb:


> nach zwei Jahren endlich wieder _*N*_



Schön. Farblich 'mal etwas ganz anderes. 

Was für RAL ist das?
Und dann der schöne, schwere und saubequeme Sattel.
Nur an den Felgen musst Du unbedingt noch die Texte abknibbeln.


----------



## Candela (30. Oktober 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Schön. Farblich 'mal etwas ganz anderes.
> 
> Was für RAL ist das?
> Und dann der schöne, schwere und saubequeme Sattel.
> Nur an den Felgen musst Du unbedingt noch die Texte abknibbeln.



RAL 7036, ist in natura etwas dunkler als abgebildet
Kleber kommen sicher noch ab, bei den Pedalen bin ich noch auf der Suche


----------



## andi. (30. Oktober 2016)

Was hat das Rad denn für einen Einsatzzweck? Reifen und Bremsen Kombi ist etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Candela (30. Oktober 2016)

andi. schrieb:


> ... Reifen und Bremsen Kombi ist etwas merkwürdig.



Richtig, die Reifen sind für die tägl. Fahrt ins Büro (40km Asphalt).
Für die freien Tage liegen hier gröbere Schlappen rum.
Ist halt einfacher, als jedes Mal die Bremsen zu wechseln.


----------



## andi. (30. Oktober 2016)

Hehe alles klar. Schönes Rad auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. Oktober 2016)

@Candela wären da Slicks o.ä.nicht besser? Sonst aber: sehr schönes Argon. Farbe und oranger Kontrast ist klasse!


----------



## andi. (3. November 2016)

Hat noch jemand Bilder von Argon Hardtails mit Pinion und Gates Riemen?


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2016)

Shitte böhn


----------



## MantaHai (3. November 2016)

Ollibolli11 schrieb:


> Soooo, und jetzt mein Helius Gpidas beste was ich bisher gefahren bin. Bin total begeistert. ( sorry für das Schlechte Handy Bild hab meine Kamera vergessen)
> Letzten Mittwoch abgeholt und am Samstag: ab in den Urlaub, super das es noch geklappt hat.
> Das einzige was ich noch ändern muss / mir noch nicht ganz gefällt ist die Zugverlegung vom Getriebe. Wenn ich die Züge an der unteren Halterung befestige sind mir die Radien der Zughüllen zu klein, entweder ich versuche das mit Nokon Zügen zu ändern oder es bleibt so.
> Wie habt ihr eure Züge verlegt?
> ...


Kommt da nochmal ein ausführlicher Erfahrungsbericht?


----------



## Ollibolli11 (3. November 2016)

@MantaHai sag mal was ist mit dir los?  Du fragst per PN nach einem Erfahrungsbericht, dann bingst du es fertig diesen zu erinnern und jetzt hier noch einmal die Aufforderung zum Erfahrungsbericht
Es gibt Menschen die Arbeiten und auch ihre Freizeit so gestalten wie es ihnen gefällt. Glaubst du wirklich mich mit so einem Kindergartenverhalten unter Druck setzen kannst oder mich zum Schreiben motivierst ?

Vergiss es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daimonion (3. November 2016)

andi. schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Bilder von Argon Hardtails mit Pinion und Gates Riemen?



... schau' mal in meine Galerie!


----------



## andi. (4. November 2016)

Danke für die Bilder!

Ich suche nach XC Aufbauten, da findet sich leider nichts viel.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. November 2016)

Habe es glatt vergessen, weil es so viel Spass macht.
Vor dem ersten Einsatz im Juli:


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. November 2016)

Shawn das Schaf als Handyhülle am Lenker ist Klasse.
Schönes Bike - auch nach dem 1. Einsatz


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. November 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Shawn das Schaf als Handyhülle am Lenker ist Klasse.
> Schönes Bike - auch nach dem 1. Einsatz


 
Danke!
Shawn ist aber keine Handyhülle, sondern einfach nur Shawn. Kommt auf jedes Bike bei mir. Im September ist so ne Amitante in Riva völlig ausgeflippt und hat es fotographiert. Also das Schaf auf dem Vorbau, nicht das Bike.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. November 2016)

Ja ja, die Amis...


----------



## Velophil74 (7. November 2016)

Ist eigentlich schon etwas darüber bekannt, ob Nicolai das GPI (oder andere Getriebebikes) künftig auch mit dem neuen C1.12 Getriebe anbieten wird? Ich unterstelle mal, dass die Rahmenanbindung identisch ist (auf der Pinion-Webseite steht nur "Rahmenanbindung: Pinion-Standard"), so dass das technisch kein Problem sein sollte. Geringeres Gewicht, Q-Faktor und Kettenlinie sprechen deutlich für C1, für P1 eigentlich nur die Optik und die Option auf 18 Gänge. Aber schöne Frästeile gibt es bei Nicolai ja auch an anderer Stelle und 18 Gänge würde ich bei einem Enduro nicht brauchen. Das "Innenleben" von C1.12 und P1.12 ist ja wohl identisch, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Insofern scheint mir bei einem Enduro-Bike alles für C1.12 zu sprechen.

Oder ist das leichtere C1-Gehäuse für die Nutzung in einem Enduro-Bike nicht ausreichend stabil? Pinion positioniert die C1-Getriebe marketingmäßig für den Bereich "gehobene Mittelklasse" und will wohl vor allem als OEM-Ausrüster für Treckingbikes der Preisklasse bis 2K ins Geschäft kommen. Es ist natürlich klar, dass in  diesem Markt ganz andere Stückzahlen zu verkaufen sind als bei Nischenprodukten wie einem Ion-GPI. Enduro stand also bei der Entwicklung der C1-Linie sicher nicht ganz vorne im Lastenheft. Aber das muss ja nicht zwingend bedeuten, dass das Produkt beim ersten Steinkontakt die Grätsche macht.... wie seht ihr das?


----------



## MantaHai (7. November 2016)

Das C1.12 soll für den Enduroeinsatz freigegeben sein, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Einfach mal ne Mail an Nicolai schreiben.


----------



## Synapse (11. November 2016)

Technisch und was die Belastung beim Fahren angeht, ist das wohl kein Problem mit dem neuen C.12

Es bietet, wie du schon erwähnt hast, ja einige wichtige Vorteile: Darüber hinaus: ca. 500,- EUR günstiger gegenüber dem P.12, und dann nochmal leichter !

Trotzdem denke ich dass viele Nutzer nach wie vor die P-Linie wählen; insbesondere bei den Nicolai-Fanboys (und auch bei mir) stehen "BlinBling" und eloxierte Fräs-Teile über dem Preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (11. November 2016)

Synapse schrieb:


> Technisch und was die Belastung beim Fahren angeht, ist das wohl kein Problem mit dem neuen C.12
> 
> Es bietet, wie du schon erwähnt hast, ja einige wichtige Vorteile: Darüber hinaus: ca. 500,- EUR günstiger gegenüber dem P.12, und dann nochmal leichter !
> 
> Trotzdem denke ich dass viele Nutzer nach wie vor die P-Linie wählen; insbesondere bei den Nicolai-Fanboys (und auch bei mir) stehen "BlinBling" und eloxierte Fräs-Teile über dem Preis...



Ich nehme die 500€ weniger gerne.


----------



## Jack22001 (13. November 2016)

Der Winter ist da...


----------



## Dutshlander (13. November 2016)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Der Winter ist da...


hoffe er bleibt nicht zu lange


----------



## Martin1508 (13. November 2016)

.


----------



## Daimonion (13. November 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hoffe er bleibt nicht zu lange



doch, ich hoffe es wird endlich wieder mal so RICHTIG Winter - Winter hurra! 

Schnee, Eis, Kälte, Sonne + MTB mit Spikereifen und pinion  -->  macht Spaß!


----------



## Jack22001 (14. November 2016)

Kanns auch kaum erwarten die spikes rauszuholen. gestern war es noch nicht kalt genug, damit der schnee fest genug für spikes gewesen wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahnitu (5. März 2017)

Guten Abend in die Runde,

@ Ion GPI Inhaber: 
Lässt sich eigentlich die Riemenspannung durch die an der Umlenkrolle verbauten Feder justieren bzw. vergrößern/-kleinern? 
Oder ist eine größere/kleinere Riemenspannung nur durch Tausch der Feder realisierbar?


----------



## Daimonion (29. August 2017)

... Sommer, Sonne, Saalbach und (m)ein pinion-Helius AC - ein geiler Urlaub war's! Was mit der Kiste alles möglich ist fasziniert immer wieder, von seichten oder ausgedehnten Touren über Hacklberg-Trail bis hin zu diversen Abfahrten geht alles.


----------



## wowbagger (30. August 2017)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Helius-FR (8. September 2017)




----------



## boesA_moench (9. September 2017)

Sehr geiler Ofen


----------



## Mahnitu (12. September 2017)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Sehr geiler Ofen


Korrekt.


----------



## Ollibolli11 (1. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
Falls jemand auch mal den Riemenspanner zulegen muss:

Ich hatte das Problem das mein Riemenspanner Geräusche machte  ( ich weiß mimimi aber so bin ich nun mal) zerlegen  ist mal kein Problem aber das zusammenbauen  die Feder steht unter Spannung und ich habe es nach 1 Stunde mit etlichen Kabelbindern und Flüchen hinbekommen .

Nun zur Problemlösung:

Ich habe mir Ventil Federspanner für einen Rasenmäherbesorgt und was soll ich sagen, das Teil funktioniert perfekt
Ich habe damit innerhalb von 2 min den Riemenspanner zerlegt und wieder montiert.

https://gartentechnik-bremen.de/de/...ialwerkzeuge/bs-ventilfederspanner-19063.html


----------



## Ollibolli11 (1. Oktober 2017)

doppelt


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. November 2017)

@muschi hat ja auf der Eurobike das Taco für die Pinion vorgestellt. Wann das Teil lieferbar sein wird, steht aber wohl noch in den Sternen, es lässt sich jedenfalls nichts dazu herausfinden.






Jetzt bin ich aber bei Zerode fündig geworden. Die haben folgendes Teil für das Taniwha im Angebot:




https://www.zerodebikes.com/products-list/taniwha-chain-ring-protector

Das Teil sollte ja genauso an ein Nicolai dranpassen, oder? Ich habe mal bei MRC Trading nachgefragt ob das lieferbar ist.

Hat das evtl schon mal jemand gesehen oder genutzt?


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. November 2017)

Hm, da sehe ich gerade noch eine für mich wichtige Info von Zerode:
"Not to be used as a substitute for skill or appropriate line selection..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollibolli11 (7. November 2017)

Sieht ja nicht so kompliziert aus, wenn ihr mir eine AutoCAD Zeichnung ( oder vergleichbar) zur Verfügung stellt würde ich mal eins fräsen.


----------



## der-gute (7. November 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Hm, da sehe ich gerade noch eine für mich wichtige Info von Zerode:
> "Not to be used as a substitute for skill or appropriate line selection..."



Ziemlich geil. Macht Spaß, sowas von Firmen zu lesen


----------



## gfx (7. November 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> @muschi hat ja auf der Eurobike das Taco für die Pinion vorgestellt. Wann das Teil lieferbar sein wird, steht aber wohl noch in den Sternen, es lässt sich jedenfalls nichts dazu herausfinden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr schön  und filigran...und sicher leichter als meine Unikate... dafür kein Dreckschutz
(>10’000km)


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. November 2017)

hier nochmal montiert:


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2017)

Portusbikes verbaut den schönen Schutz ja. Hatten deswegen auch schon etwas diskutiert. Hoffe er wurde/wird etwas größer, bzw. ragt weiter über den Riemen.
Selbst beim Nicolaiteil kanns noch zu Riemensteinkontakt kommen, wobei der schon richtig gut funktioniert...wenn man drauf angewiesen ist 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> hier nochmal montiert:



Das Zerode ist schon ein Hammerteil 

G.


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. November 2017)

Wenn's nicht aus Sondermüll wäre, könnte ich glatt schwach werden...ah, da war ja noch der Preis!


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. November 2017)

Ollibolli11 schrieb:


> AutoCAD Zeichnung ( oder vergleichbar)


Geht auch CorelDraw?


----------



## codit (7. November 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Geht auch CorelDraw?


Export nach *.dxf und import in AutoCAD. So habe ich Ende der 80er Entwürfe als Vektorgraphiken an meine damalige technische Zeichnerin weitergegeben. Sollte heute auch noch funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2017)

Also wo ich noch sowas programmiert hab, da hat man noch alles selber ausgerechnet und mit Hand eingetippt 
Aber viel wichtiger wäre das Material, Makrolon oder ein gut gleitender abriefester Kunststoff wären besser als Alu.

G.


----------



## Ollibolli11 (7. November 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Geht auch CorelDraw?


Ja, geht. Alu 7075 hätte ich da, du kannst mir die Zeichnung per pn schicken.


----------



## MantaHai (7. November 2017)

Soll ich irgendwas bei Nicolai wegen der Sache fragen?


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. November 2017)

Wenn die in des Fräsporno Lusthöhle so ein Teil direkt zu vernünftigen Preisen machen, gibt es bestimmt genug dankbare Abnehmer.


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. November 2017)

Hab's mal auf die Schnelle so gemacht, ist natürlich noch ausbaufähig:



Ist das in etwa ausreichend?

Kennt jemand den exakten Lochabstand?


----------



## Ollibolli11 (8. November 2017)

Hallo, eine genau bemaßte Zeichnung sollte es schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (8. November 2017)

Schon klar, dazu brauche ich noch den genauen Abstand der beiden Montagelöcher. Aber nachmessen an meiner Pinion wollte ich gestern Abend nicht mehr, in der Garage ist es dunkel und kalt. Im Internet habe ich nichts zu dem Thema gefunden.

Welche Maße brauchst du alles?

Alternativ nehme ich mal meinen alten Kettenspanner und messe da nach. Da wird's nicht ganz so kalt.

Beim Zerode wird der Taco zwischen Piniongehäuse und Kettenspanner gepackt. Wie bekommt man da die Kettenlinie in Griff?


----------



## gfx (8. November 2017)

Wie wäre es, bei Pinion die Masse/Zeichnungen zu erfragen?
Dann müsst Ihr nur den Winkel der Box festlegen... und Spass haben. 

Gruss, Georges

PS: worauf stützt Ihr das Teil ab? Nur auf die Schrauben oder auf die Box-Kante?


----------



## Balkanbiker (8. November 2017)

gfx schrieb:


> worauf stützt Ihr das Teil ab? Nur auf die Schrauben oder auf die Box-Kante?



Gute Frage. Ich selbst bin relativ fern von einer Maschinenbauausbildung und betrachte das ganze Thema eher laienmäßig, bin daher um jeden Rat glücklich.
Sobald ich meine Zeichnung bemaßt habe, schneide ich das Ganze mal aus Karton aus und halte es mal an die Pinion. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## gfx (8. November 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ich selbst bin relativ fern von einer Maschinenbauausbildung und betrachte das ganze Thema eher laienmäßig, bin daher um jeden Rat glücklich.
> Sobald ich meine Zeichnung bemaßt habe, schneide ich das Ganze mal aus Karton aus und halte es mal an die Pinion. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


Meine Version stützt auf die Kanten der Box: die Schrauben dienen lediglich in einer Achse - keine Schärkräfte. 

Sollten andere Schrauben als die vom Kettenspannwr benützt wereden: unbedingt eine Distanzhülse zwischen (längeren) Schraube und Gehäuse verwenden.

Viel Spass!


----------



## Mayhem (21. November 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Portusbikes verbaut den schönen Schutz ja. Hatten deswegen auch schon etwas diskutiert. Hoffe er wurde/wird etwas größer, bzw. ragt weiter über den Riemen.
> Selbst beim Nicolaiteil kanns noch zu Riemensteinkontakt kommen, wobei der schon richtig gut funktioniert...wenn man drauf angewiesen ist
> 
> G.



Bei meinem G16 GPI, welches letzte Woche angekommen ist geht der Schutz über die komplette Riemenbreite.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2017)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Bei meinem G16 GPI, welches letzte Woche angekommen ist geht der Schutz über die komplette Riemenbreite.



Der Neue ist auch weiter nach hinten gezogen. Werd ich wohl nächstes Jahr auch montieren...wobei der Alte auch eine Grundlage hätte einfach unten neues Material wieder dranzuschrauben.

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (23. November 2017)

Den hier meint ihr ?!


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. November 2017)

Haben wollen. Der müsste doch auch ans Argon passen. Letztes Jahr hieß es, dass es fürs Argon keinen Schutz gibt, nur für das ION GPI. Das Getriebe und Zahnriemen sind doch gleich, würde ich als Laie zumindest sagen. Daran, das das Argon keinen Riemenspanner hat, kann es doch nicht liegen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Den hier meint ihr ?!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 667864



Der neue Schutz schaut schon richtig gut aus. Wie lange fährst du das Rad schon und vor allem bei welchem Dreck?
Frage nur, weil könnte da vorne Steinerlezeugs reinfallen und sich durchquetschen?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Haben wollen. Der müsste doch auch ans Argon passen. Letztes Jahr hieß es, dass es fürs Argon keinen Schutz gibt, nur für das ION GPI. Das Getriebe und Zahnriemen sind doch gleich, würde ich als Laie zumindest sagen. Daran, das das Argon keinen Riemenspanner hat, kann es doch nicht liegen.



Am Pinion Fat hatte doch der Schneidi auch einen Schutz, ähnlich GPI. Dachte der wurde am Komplettrad mitgeliefert?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2017)

Weil ichs gerade parat hab 







G.


----------



## HaegarHH (24. November 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil ichs gerade parat hab


Diese Lackierung … 

Ich glaube, müsste ich jemals mein SYG ersetzen lassen müssen, dann genau so


----------



## Kaspar_Hauser (24. November 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der neue Schutz schaut schon richtig gut aus. Wie lange fährst du das Rad schon und vor allem bei welchem Dreck?
> Frage nur, weil könnte da vorne Steinerlezeugs reinfallen und sich durchquetschen?
> 
> G.


Das würde ich auch vermuten. Glaube nicht, dass der Schutz so besonders hilfreich ist. So eine Art Kufe neben dem Riemen würde ausreichen.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2017)

Kaspar_Hauser schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch vermuten. Glaube nicht, dass der Schutz so besonders hilfreich ist. So eine Art Kufe neben dem Riemen würde ausreichen.



Dann müßte die Kufe aber mindestens 15mm über den Riemen schauen, also identisch wie die E13 Tacos.
Beim alten Nicolaischutz ging es nur über den halben Riemen. Wäre er 5mm höher, dann wäre es super. Aber so fürs Fichtelgebirge schon grenzwertig.






G.


----------



## Helius-FR (24. November 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der neue Schutz schaut schon richtig gut aus. Wie lange fährst du das Rad schon und vor allem bei welchem Dreck?
> Frage nur, weil könnte da vorne Steinerlezeugs reinfallen und sich durchquetschen?
> 
> G.



Das Bike is seid dem 8.9. im Einsatz.
Wurde auch schon so Richtig durch den Dreck gezogen.

Etwa 850km bis jetzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. November 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Am Pinion Fat hatte doch der Schneidi auch einen Schutz, ähnlich GPI. Dachte der wurde am Komplettrad mitgeliefert?
> 
> G.



Lt. Guru wohl nicht. Na, ich werde ihn Anfang nächsten Jahres wieder deswegen nerven.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Lt. Guru wohl nicht. Na, ich werde ihn Anfang nächsten Jahres wieder deswegen nerven.



Bei so wichtigen Dingen gehört er schon noch vor Weihnachten genervt 

G.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. November 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei so wichtigen Dingen gehört er schon noch vor Weihnachten genervt
> 
> G.



Lass ihn erst mal schön Weihnachten feiern.
Bei uns im Wald ist es nicht so tragisch. Die Trails sind eher flowig. Und nach Riva geht es erst wieder im August/September. Für die Garda-Flow-Trails würde es meinen Puls schon etwas senken, wenn ein vernünftiger Schutz dran wäre. Ging zwar die letzten zweimal auch ohne, aber da war halt sicherheitshalber hin und wieder kurz vom Bike springen angesagt, um erst mal zu schauen ob es reicht, bevor man sich den Zahnriemen verschrammelt. Hab dann dieses Jahr noch die alte Wildsau mitgenommen um die Trails dort auch mal komplett durchschraddeln zu können.


----------



## MantaHai (24. November 2017)

Ich hab Neuigkeiten wegen dem Taco, melde mich deswegen in den nächsten Tagen ausführlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (24. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Ich hab Neuigkeiten wegen dem Taco, melde mich deswegen in den nächsten Tagen ausführlich.



Wegen des Tacos. Genitiv ins Wasser denn es ist Dativ 

Sorry, Klugscheissmodus aus.

VG


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MantaHai (26. November 2017)

Wer hat hier Interesse an einem gefrästen Taco für Piniongetriebe?

Nicolai würde bei genügend Interesse ein Modell aus Kunststoff fräsen.

Bitte fortlaufende Liste durch "copy und paste" erstellen

Nutzername + Pinionmodell



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wegen des Tacos. Genitiv ins Wasser denn es ist Dativ
> 
> Sorry, Klugscheissmodus aus.
> 
> ...



Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## TheTomminator (27. November 2017)

Pinion Taco Interessentenliste:

thetomminator - P1.12


----------



## Martin1508 (27. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Wer hat hier Interesse an einem gefrästen Taco für Piniongetriebe?
> 
> Nicolai würde bei genügend Interesse ein Modell aus Kunststoff fräsen.
> 
> ...



Sorry, eigentlich bin ich garnicht so aber das war eine Steilvorlage[emoji23][emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## drurs (27. November 2017)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Pinion Taco Interessentenliste:
> 
> thetomminator - P1.12



Drurs - p1.12 zweimal;-)


----------



## MantaHai (27. November 2017)

Bitte so 
thetomminator - P1.12
Drurs - p1.12 zweimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2017)

Auch wenn mir mein Pinion HT noch fehlt 

thetomminator - P1.12
Drurs - p1.12 zweimal
LB Jörg - p1.12 zweimal

G.


----------



## TheTomminator (27. November 2017)

Ich geh mit...

thetomminator - P1.12 (Gates 32T) zweimal
Drurs - p1.12 zweimal
LB Jörg - p1.12 zweimal


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. November 2017)

Ok, ich auch.

thetomminator - P1.12 (Gates 32T) zweimal
Drurs - p1.12 zweimal
LB Jörg - p1.12 zweimal
Chaotenkind - p1.18 (Gates 32T) zweimal


----------



## hoschi2007 (27. November 2017)

Sollte der Durchmesser bzw. Zahnzahl des Kettenblattes nicht auch eine Rolle spielen bei so einem Schutz?


----------



## Mayhem (2. Dezember 2017)

lange hat es gedauert, aber jetzt ist mein G16 GPI fertig


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (2. Dezember 2017)

@Mayhem schöner Aufbau und schöne Fotolocation(s)!
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Mayhem (2. Dezember 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Mayhem schöner Aufbau und schöne Fotolocation(s)!
> Viel Spaß damit.



Vielen Dank! Die Fotos sind in einer ehemaligen Metallgießerei entstanden.


----------



## TheTomminator (3. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schönes Bike, ich würd vieleicht die Züge noch etwas kürzen, die sehen etwas arg lang aus.
Was für Griffe sind das?


----------



## Mayhem (3. Dezember 2017)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, ich würd vieleicht die Züge noch etwas kürzen, die sehen etwas arg lang aus.
> Was für Griffe sind das?



Griffe sind die Ergon GA2 Single Twist Shift
Die Züge sehen wirklich etwas lang aus. Sie sind aber so gekürzt, dass noch der maximale Lenkeinschlag gewährleistet ist. Außerdem liegt es, denke ich, auch an den Zugführungen am Steuerrohr. Vielleicht würden die Züge komplett in schwarz auch nicht so lang aussehen.


----------



## drurs (5. Dezember 2017)

thetomminator - P1.12 (Gates 32T) zweimal
Drurs - p1.12 zweimal (Gates 39t)
LB Jörg - p1.12 zweimal
Chaotenkind - p1.18 (Gates 32T) zweimal
Kettenblatt Größe ergänzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (6. Dezember 2017)

thetomminator - P1.12 (Gates 32T) zweimal
Drurs - p1.12 zweimal (Gates 39t)
LB Jörg - p1.12 zweimal
Chaotenkind - p1.18 (Gates 32T) zweimal
Balkanbiker - P1.18 (30T) - bei anständigem Preis


----------



## drurs (6. Dezember 2017)

Der  hat mich schon länger im Sale angelacht, zum Black Friday hab ich mich erbarmt...





Ist mir aber leider zu klein, deswegen muss ihn halt meine Frau fahren...[emoji6]


----------



## TheTomminator (7. Dezember 2017)

Schönes Ding, da wird sich die Frau hoffentlich freuen. Meine würde mich sicherlich den Sattel um die Ohren hauben.
Hatte auch lange ein FAT Pinion im Auge, hab mich dann aber nach einer Probefahrt für das Argon GLF entschieden.
Wenn alles gut geht dann wird das noch dieses Jahr fertig.

Aber mal ne technische Frage, mit welcher Riemenspannung fahrt ihr die Pinions?
Gates gibt für Pinion ja nicht wirklich explizit was an, da heisst es "internally geared hibs: 35-50Hz und für mountain geht der Bereich von 45-75Hz. Von Pinion ist mir auch nichts bekannt was Riemenspannung angeht. Ich würde so vom gefühl her so mit 50-60Hz anfangen, aber vieleicht hat da ja jemand mehr Erfahrung oder bessere Empfehlungen?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2017)

Gibt doch so Geräte zum Einstellen!

G.


----------



## TheTomminator (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich weis, z.b. die Pinion App, die im Prinzip nichts anderes ist als ein Stimmgerät, aber ich weis nicht auf welchen Wert man einstellen sollte.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2017)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Ich weis, z.b. die Pinion App, die im Prinzip nichts anderes ist als ein Stimmgerät, aber ich weis nicht auf welchen Wert man einstellen sollte.



Ahh, ohne Angabe natürlich wenig sinnvoll.

G.


----------



## drurs (7. Dezember 2017)

Mit der Gates App kannst du ja die riemenspannung auf die angegebenen 35-50hz einstellen 
Ich mach das mittlerweile aber  nach Gefühl...[emoji6]
Der Aufbau ist momentan zu 90% restekiste, Sattel wird noch vom alten Rad getauscht[emoji1]


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2017)

drurs schrieb:


> Mit der Gates App kannst du ja die riemenspannung auf die angegebenen 35-50hz einstellen
> Ich mach das mittlerweile aber  nach Gefühl...[emoji6]
> Der Aufbau ist momentan zu 90% restekiste, Sattel wird noch vom alten Rad getauscht[emoji1]



Wie breit ist denn die Felge und wieviel Reifenfreiheit hat man dann damit mit den Beistern?

G.


----------



## drurs (7. Dezember 2017)

Das sind 65mm nexties, am oberen Joch sind noch ca 5mm Luft zur Schweißnaht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2017)

drurs schrieb:


> Das sind 65mm nexties, am oberen Joch sind noch ca 5mm Luft zur Schweißnaht



Ah danke, heißt 65er sind Pflicht 

G.


----------



## hoodride (7. Dezember 2017)

80 mm passt auch, bei mir zumindest.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2017)

hoodride schrieb:


> 80 mm passt auch, bei mir zumindest.



Echt   Mist, immer wenn ich das Fäti sehe suche ich Gründe um es sicherheitshalber nicht zu kaufen 

G.


----------



## drurs (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab ja für das kleine die Laufräder aus meinem Argon geklaut; hab mir jetzt dafür nen LRS mit den dtswiss Felgen bestellt[emoji6] 
Da kommen dann die Maxxis 4.8er drauf. Wenn der da ist mess ich nochmal, wies damit ausschaut


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2017)

drurs schrieb:


> Ich hab ja für das kleine die Laufräder aus meinem Argon geklaut; hab mir jetzt dafür nen LRS mit den dtswiss Felgen bestellt[emoji6]
> Da kommen dann die Maxxis 4.8er drauf. Wenn der da ist mess ich nochmal, wies damit ausschaut



Ja mach dann irgendwo mal ein Bild rein 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (14. Dezember 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja mach dann irgendwo mal ein Bild rein
> 
> G.



Hab jetzt meine Laufräder mit den dt Felgen bekommen: also minion 4.8 keine Chance, stehen an der dämlichen Schweißnaht des oberen Jochs an☹️
Dann dunderbeist montiert: hat ca 1-2mm Platz an jeder Seite, auch nicht toll...
Dunderbeist auf ner Daryl Felge hat etwas mehr Platz, obwohl die Felgen eigentlich gleich breit sind[emoji15]?
Vg


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2017)

drurs schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meine Laufräder mit den dt Felgen bekommen: also minion 4.8 keine Chance, stehen an der dämlichen Schweißnaht des oberen Jochs an☹️
> Dann dunderbeist montiert: hat ca 1-2mm Platz an jeder Seite, auch nicht toll...
> Dunderbeist auf ner Daryl Felge hat etwas mehr Platz, obwohl die Felgen eigentlich gleich breit sind[emoji15]?
> Vg




Mist   
1-2mm werden wohl im Fahrbetrieb angehen 

G.


----------



## wildbiker (16. Dezember 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil ichs gerade parat hab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau sowas brauch ich auch für mein Argon AM Gates Carbon Drive und auch als ich Schneidi Mitte September getroffen hatte, hatte er an seinem gelben bikebauer Argon einen Taco/Schutz für den Riemen am Rad. Er meinte sowas würde er mir auch für mein Argon raten. So ein Taco wäre wohl ganz normal erhältlich. Habe daraufhin im Netz gesucht und zwar was von MRP gefunden. (Hab ein 50er Gates-blatt was einem 44er normalem kettenblatt entspricht). Leider war der Taco (für 3-fach kurbeln) nicht mehr lieferbar. Bin nun auch nicht weitergekommen....

hingebeamt von nem eipfone mid teletubbitabbatalk


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Genau sowas brauch ich auch für mein Argon AM Gates Carbon Drive und auch als ich Schneidi Mitte September getroffen hatte, hatte er an seinem gelben bikebauer Argon einen Taco/Schutz für den Riemen am Rad. Er meinte sowas würde er mir auch für mein Argon raten. So ein Taco wäre wohl ganz normal erhältlich. Habe daraufhin im Netz gesucht und zwar was von MRP gefunden. (Hab ein 50er Gates-blatt was einem 44er normalem kettenblatt entspricht). Leider war der Taco (für 3-fach kurbeln) nicht mehr lieferbar. Bin nun auch nicht weitergekommen....
> 
> hingebeamt von nem eipfone mid teletubbitabbatalk



Schreib`dich doch auch auf die Liste:  

thetomminator - P1.12 (Gates 32T) zweimal
Drurs - p1.12 zweimal (Gates 39t)
LB Jörg - p1.12 zweimal
Chaotenkind - p1.18 (Gates 32T) zweimal
Balkanbiker - P1.18 (30T) - bei anständigem Preis

Vielleicht wird es ja etwas, wenn wir genug sind.


----------



## wildbiker (17. Dezember 2017)

Aber passt das dann auch für iscg05 ?
Hab ein ziemlich grosses Blatt. 
50T (Gates).

hingebeamt von nem eipfone mid teletubbitabbatalk


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Dezember 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Aber passt das dann auch für iscg05 ?
> Hab ein ziemlich grosses Blatt.
> 50T (Gates).
> 
> hingebeamt von nem eipfone mid teletubbitabbatalk



iscg05 ???
Ich denke wir sind hier bei Pinion Bikes ?!


----------



## wildbiker (17. Dezember 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> iscg05 ???
> Ich denke wir sind hier bei Pinion Bikes ?!


Ja und aber fahr genauso Gates Carbon Drive.... Scheinbar kann mir hier keiner so richtig helfen, weil keiner mehr den alten Mist fährt....... Danke.. und tschüss....


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Dezember 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ja und aber fahr genauso Gates Carbon Drive.... Scheinbar kann mir hier keiner so richtig helfen, weil keiner mehr den alten Mist fährt....... Danke.. und tschüss....


Weil du für deinen "alten Mist" eben nen anderen Riemen Schutz brauchst wie für ein Pinion Bike.


----------



## wildbiker (17. Dezember 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Weil du für deinen "alten Mist" eben nen anderen Riemen Schutz brauchst wie für ein Pinion Bike.


Eben, den es wahrscheinlich nirgends gibt...


----------



## MantaHai (17. Dezember 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Eben, den es wahrscheinlich nirgends gibt...


Ich schau Mal ob ich im neuen Jahr was in CAD hauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (17. Dezember 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Ich schau Mal ob ich im neuen Jahr was in CAD hauen kann.



Das wäre schön.. wenn dann sowas in der Richtung https://www.bike-mailorder.de/carbocage-x1-bashguard-carbon-iscg05-schwarz (leider is da bei 36T Schluss..)


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Dezember 2017)

Sind mittlerweile Argon GTB´s mit Pinion in freier Wildbahn zu sehen ?


----------



## hoschi2007 (27. Dezember 2017)

Taco Interessentenliste:

thetomminator - P1.12 (Gates 32T) zweimal
Drurs - p1.12 zweimal (Gates 39t)
LB Jörg - p1.12 zweimal
Chaotenkind - p1.18 (Gates 32T) zweimal
Balkanbiker - P1.18 (30T) - bei anständigem Preis
hoschi2007 - p1.18 (30T)


----------



## TheTomminator (19. Februar 2018)

Hier mein GLF Pinon...


----------



## Kaspar_Hauser (20. Februar 2018)

Sehr schönes Gerät!!
Was sind denn das für Knöpfe am Lenker rechts und links neben den Griffen?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2018)

Kaspar_Hauser schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Gerät!!
> Was sind denn das für Knöpfe am Lenker rechts und links neben den Griffen?



Jetzt seh ich die auch. Sieht nach 2 anständigen Lampen aus 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Februar 2018)

Kaspar_Hauser schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Gerät!!
> Was sind denn das für Knöpfe am Lenker rechts und links neben den Griffen?


Lupine Fernbedienungen würde ich sagen !?!


----------



## TheTomminator (20. Februar 2018)

Korrekt. Fahre hauptsächlich im dunkeln, im Moment zumindest, daher 1xBetty am Lenker und 1xWilma am Helm...und ein Leuchtie für den Hund...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Korrekt. Fahre hauptsächlich im dunkeln, im Moment zumindest, daher 1xBetty am Lenker und 1xWilma am Helm...und ein Leuchtie für den Hund...



Das würde ich nicht "im dunkeln" Fahren bezeichnen  
Geht nichts über Lupine 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (20. Februar 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Korrekt. Fahre hauptsächlich im dunkeln, im Moment zumindest, daher 1xBetty am Lenker und 1xWilma am Helm...und ein Leuchtie für den Hund...



Der Mann weiß wie man es Hell macht.


----------



## TheTomminator (20. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht "im dunkeln" Fahren bezeichnen
> Geht nichts über Lupine
> 
> G.


 Klarer Formulierungsfehler, korrekt wäre "durch die Dunkelheit im Hellen fahren fahren"...
Und "Hell jeah", die Lampenkombi ist wirklich optimal, damit wird alles auch "bei Nacht" fahrbar wie am Tage, man muss nur aufpassen, dass man die Orientierung nicht verliert. Da ich meist nur mit einem Hund fahre und sonst niemanden, wenn es draussen dunkel und um micht herum hell ist, ist eine gute Beleuchtung schon angebracht, besonders da das GLF läuft wie "Sau", sowohl bergauf, vor allem aber bergab...


----------



## JensXTR (24. Februar 2018)

Was ist eure Nabenempfehlung fürs Pinion. Ist ja aufgrund des Drehmomentes immer wieder ein Thema. Suche noch was fürs Fatbike, da ist die Auswahl ja eh schon etwas eingeschränkt.

Danke und Gruß
Jens


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Was ist eure Nabenempfehlung fürs Pinion. Ist ja aufgrund des Drehmomentes immer wieder ein Thema. Suche noch was fürs Fatbike, da ist die Auswahl ja eh schon etwas eingeschränkt.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Jens



Wichtig sind viele Rastpunkte, deswegen hatte ich mich wieder für CK entschieden.
Evtl. würde mich das nächste mal für die von Pinion selber entscheiden, weil die ja richtig viel hat. 
Hatte mich aber wieder für CK entschieden, wegen Riemen.

G.


----------



## Holland (25. Februar 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Was ist eure Nabenempfehlung fürs Pinion. Ist ja aufgrund des Drehmomentes immer wieder ein Thema. Suche noch was fürs Fatbike, da ist die Auswahl ja eh schon etwas eingeschränkt.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Jens



CK oder Hope 4. Die Pinion ist von Acros und jene hatte bei mir schon einen ausserplanmässigen Aufenthalt beim Hersteller, nachdem eine Hülse im Freilauf verschlissen war und dieser dann beim Antreten schief zur Kettenlinie hing.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Helius-FR (25. Februar 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Was ist eure Nabenempfehlung fürs Pinion. Ist ja aufgrund des Drehmomentes immer wieder ein Thema. Suche noch was fürs Fatbike, da ist die Auswahl ja eh schon etwas eingeschränkt.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Jens



Is jetzt für dich keine direkte Hilfe da es sich nicht um FatBike Naben handelt aber....

Ich hatte tune vor kurzem angeschrieben weil ich Plane mir ein Argon GTB Pi aufzubauen und ich an tune Race 3 Laufräder mit der Kong Nabe hinten gedacht habe.
tune selbst sagt das auch mit ihren Leichtbau Naben keine Probleme in Verbindung mit dem Pinion Getriebe zu erwarten sind,
haben aber auch wegen der vielen Eingriffspunkte auf die Pinion H2R Boost Nabe verwiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2018)

Holland schrieb:


> CK oder Hope 4. Die Pinion ist von Acros und jene hatte bei mir schon einen ausserplanmässigen Aufenthalt beim Hersteller, nachdem eine Hülse im Freilauf verschlissen war und dieser dann beim Antreten schief zur Kettenlinie hing.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



Genau wegen solcher Defektmeldungen hab ich mich wieder für CK entschieden.
Dachte aber das das jetzt behoben sei 
Weniger Rastpunkte als die der CK würde ich aber nie mehr nehmen. Habe den direkten Vergleich mit einem Tunelaufrad, das nur irgendwas mit 40 hat.

G.


----------



## JensXTR (25. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau wegen solcher Defektmeldungen hab ich mich wieder für CK entschieden.
> Dachte aber das das jetzt behoben sei
> Weniger Rastpunkte als die der CK würde ich aber nie mehr nehmen. Habe den direkten Vergleich mit einem Tunelaufrad, das nur irgendwas mit 40 hat.
> 
> G.


CK würde ich auch gern nehmen, gibt es aber leider nicht fürs Fatbike. Daher steht momentan "nur" Tune, Hope, Industrie Nine, ... zur Auswahl.


----------



## MantaHai (25. Februar 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> CK würde ich auch gern nehmen, gibt es aber leider nicht fürs Fatbike. Daher steht momentan "nur" Tune, Hope, Industrie Nine, ... zur Auswahl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheTomminator (25. Februar 2018)

Vieleicht was von DT Swiss.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> CK würde ich auch gern nehmen, gibt es aber leider nicht fürs Fatbike. Daher steht momentan "nur" Tune, Hope, Industrie Nine, ... zur Auswahl.



Ahh, hab ganz überlesen das es fürs Fati ist. Das schränkt die Auswahl natürlich richtig ein.

G.


----------



## JensXTR (25. Februar 2018)

Ich tendiere ja zu Hope, habe aber nachmals bei Tune angefragt ob die das können.


----------



## codit (25. Februar 2018)

Die Pinion WAR von Acros. Die aktuelle Genration 2 nicht mehr (Schaut die Daten an). Acros gibt übrigens für keine seiner Naben mehr eine Pinion-Freigabe.


----------



## JensXTR (25. Februar 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Die Pinion WAR von Acros. Die aktuelle Genration 2 nicht mehr (Schaut die Daten an). Acros gibt übrigens für keine seiner Naben mehr eine Pinion-Freigabe.



Da gibt es aber nix in 177er Einbaubreite.


----------



## Helius-FR (25. Februar 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber nix in 177er Einbaubreite.


Richtig.
Nur bis 148mm Hinten und für Vorn leider nur die 100mm Breite.


----------



## Mayhem (26. Februar 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Was ist eure Nabenempfehlung fürs Pinion. Ist ja aufgrund des Drehmomentes immer wieder ein Thema. Suche noch was fürs Fatbike, da ist die Auswahl ja eh schon etwas eingeschränkt.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Jens


Ich habe die Pinion H2R genommen. Fahre die zwar erst ein paar Monate, hatte aber bisher noch keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (18. Mai 2018)

thetomminator - P1.12 (Gates 32T) zweimal
Drurs - p1.12 zweimal (Gates 39t)
LB Jörg - p1.12 zweimal
Chaotenkind - p1.18 (Gates 32T) zweimal
*Balkanbiker -  bin wieder raus, hab was anderes gefunden*
hoschi2007 - p1.18 (30T)


----------



## Balkanbiker (18. Mai 2018)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Sobald ich meine Zeichnung bemaßt habe, schneide ich das Ganze mal aus Karton aus und halte es mal an die Pinion. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


Mal ein Update:







Leider ist das Chainring Protector von MRC nicht schwarz, wie auf der Zerode Seite, sondern silbern. Die Kanten haben noch Scharten und die Schrauben sind nicht versenkt, passen aber dennoch am Kettenblatt vorbei. Der Schutz wird mit den selben Schrauben befestigt wie der Kettenspanner.
Ich probier die Konstruktion demnächst intensiver am Reschen aus, mal sehen wie sich das Teil schlägt. Ich gehe davon aus dass ich mindestens einen Felsen mitnehm.


----------



## gfx (18. Mai 2018)

Holland schrieb:


> CK oder Hope 4. Die Pinion ist von Acros und jene hatte bei mir schon einen ausserplanmässigen Aufenthalt beim Hersteller, nachdem eine Hülse im Freilauf verschlissen war und dieser dann beim Antreten schief zur Kettenlinie hing.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



Ich dachte die erste Pinion Nabe war von Across. Mittlerweile sollen sie ihre eigene Entwicklung haben. 

Wer hat eine?

Gruss
Georges


----------



## TheTomminator (19. Mai 2018)

@Balkanbiker:

Könntest du mir sagen, welchen Aussendurchmesser der Taco hat?


----------



## Balkanbiker (19. Mai 2018)

Ich kann dir einen Scan schicken, dann kannst du das ausdrucken und direkt probieren. Außendurchmesser wird schwierig, da ich keinen Mittelpunkt habe. Sind ca. 65/66 mm. Ich habe jedenfalls ein 30er Kettenblatt montiert.


----------



## velopirat (13. August 2018)

thetomminator - P1.12 (Gates 32T) zweimal
Drurs - p1.12 zweimal (Gates 39t)
LB Jörg - p1.12 zweimal
Chaotenkind - p1.18 (Gates 32T) zweimal
*Balkanbiker - bin wieder raus, hab was anderes gefunden*
hoschi2007 - p1.18 (30T)
velopirat - c1.12 (Gates 32T) zweimal


----------



## MantaHai (13. August 2018)

velopirat schrieb:


> thetomminator - P1.12 (Gates 32T) zweimal
> Drurs - p1.12 zweimal (Gates 39t)
> LB Jörg - p1.12 zweimal
> Chaotenkind - p1.18 (Gates 32T) zweimal
> ...



Hat sich auch erledigt, weil der Kontakt von Seiten Nicolais abgebrochen wurde. Sorry.


----------



## JensXTR (14. August 2018)

Moin,

ich hätte da mal ne Fachfrage in die Runde. Mein Gates Riemen am Argon FAT Pinion macht nach ca. 500 Kilometern Geräusche. Es ist ein Knacken, egal ob ich die Riemenscheiben vorwärts oder rückwärts drehe. Auch unabhängig ob unter Last oder am Montageständer. Gefühlt entsteht das Geräusch fast jedes Mal, wenn sich ein Riemenzahn aus der Riemenscheibe löst. Bin vorher 3000 Kilometer die Kombination Rohloff/Gates gefahren und kenne solche Geräusche  nicht. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Helius-FR (14. August 2018)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hätte da mal ne Fachfrage in die Runde. Mein Gates Riemen am Argon FAT Pinion macht nach ca. 500 Kilometern Geräusche. Es ist ein Knacken, egal ob ich die Riemenscheiben vorwärts oder rückwärts drehe. Auch unabhängig ob unter Last oder am Montageständer. Gefühlt entsteht das Geräusch fast jedes Mal, wenn sich ein Riemenzahn aus der Riemenscheibe löst. Bin vorher 3000 Kilometer die Kombination Rohloff/Gates gefahren und kenne solche Geräusche  nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jens


Riemen Spannung ok?
Den Riemen mal gedreht? Das hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (15. August 2018)

Riemenspannung ist eigentlich Ordnung, das Drehen des Riemen ist ggf.eine gute Idee. Natürlich könnte man mit der Riemenspannung noch ein wenig experimentieren.

Was könnte mehr helfen, die Riemenspannung zu senken oder zu erhöhen?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2018)

Kann ich das Geräusch jetzt zwar nicht vorstellen, aber berichte auf jedenfall mal.
Wenns erst nach 500km aufgetreten ist, dann wohl eher spannen. Wobei ich mir ein Knacken, wenn überhaupt, nur bei zu stark gespannten Riemen vorstellen kann 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (15. August 2018)

Bei mir war es eher ein Quietschen wenn der Riemen in die Zähne der Scheibe geglitten ist. 

Drehen des Riemens hat das erledigt. 
Warum auch immer.


----------



## Balkanbiker (15. August 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Hat sich auch erledigt, weil der Kontakt von Seiten Nicolais abgebrochen wurde. Sorry.


Für alle die interesse haben, kann ich das Zerode Teil von MRC empfehlen welches ich auch nun im Einsatz habe.


----------



## velopirat (15. August 2018)

Ok danke @Balkanbiker. Ich habe das Teil auch mal bestellt und werde berichten ob es hoch genug für den Schutz der Gates 32er Riemenscheibe ist (Pinion direct mount).


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. August 2018)

velopirat schrieb:


> Ok danke @Balkanbiker. Ich habe das Teil auch mal bestellt und werde berichten ob es hoch genug für den Schutz der Gates 32er Riemenscheibe ist (Pinion direct mount).



Mach dann doch bitte mal ein Foto im montierten Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinucello (31. August 2018)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Ich habe die Pinion H2R genommen. Fahre die zwar erst ein paar Monate, hatte aber bisher noch keine Probleme.


kannst du sagen, wie laut/leise die im Vergleich zu einer Hope4 Pro ist?


----------



## Mayhem (31. August 2018)

sinucello schrieb:


> kannst du sagen, wie laut/leise die im Vergleich zu einer Hope4 Pro ist?


Kann ich leider nicht, da ich noch nie eine Hope hatte.


----------



## Birk (1. September 2018)

sinucello schrieb:


> kannst du sagen, wie laut/leise die im Vergleich zu einer Hope4 Pro ist?


Ich hab heute auch eine Pinion H2R bekommen und angefangen das Laufrad aufzubauen. Würde sagen die Pinion ist schon etwas leiser, obwohl sie ohne Fett im Freilauf geliefert wird. Versuch mal das morgen in einem kleinen Video festzuhalten.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. September 2018)

@Mayhem 
Guten Morgen, weil ich's gerade wieder sehe...
Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit der CC Helm? Bist du zufrieden?


----------



## Mayhem (1. September 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Mayhem
> Guten Morgen, weil ich's gerade wieder sehe...
> Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit der CC Helm? Bist du zufrieden?


Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden, allerdings habe ich es bisher noch nicht hinbekommen ein optimales Setup zu erzielen. Muss mich damit nochmal eingehend beschäftigen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. September 2018)

Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Helius-FR (1. September 2018)

Argon GTB Pi


----------



## Mayhem (2. September 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem?


Falls Du mich meintest. Es liegt daran, dass ich mir bisher zu wenig Zeit fürs Einstellen genommen habe.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2018)

Ach so. Ich dachte, dass die Gabel nicht das tut, was du gerne hättest.


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2018)

Beide mal zusammen.
ION G16 GPI
Argon GTB Pi

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2309077]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velopirat (20. September 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mach dann doch bitte mal ein Foto im montierten Zustand.



Hier das Foto. Da bei meinem Rahmen das Getriebe in einem Winkel verbaut ist und nicht wie bei Zerode “horizontal” schaut der Bahsguard nach vorne und bringt nicht gerade viel ;-) Aber vom Durchmesser her passts auch für Riemenscheiben (32) inkl. Riemen.

Vielleicht gibts irgendwann eine bessere Lösung.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. September 2018)

Danke! Könnte bei mir funktionieren. Bin vor zwei Wochen mal wieder von Riva zurückgekommen, habe an manchen Stellen auf den Garda-Flowtrails immer Bedenken, dass ich mir den Zahnriemen verschrammle. Ging aber gut, mit hin und wieder vom Bike runterhüpfen und erst mal schauen, ob es passt und dann erst fahren. Mit Bashguard dürfte es halt auf jeden Fall entspannter sein.


----------



## lambdarider (9. Oktober 2018)

hi, bin neu hier....sehr nett hier
mein 4. nicolai musste ein ion 18/ pinion sein...i love it.


----------



## Daimonion (20. Oktober 2018)

Dieses Jahr gab es hier ja nicht so viele Bilder - was bestimmt daran liegt, daß die N-pinions dort waren, wo sie hin gehörn: flink auf den Trail, schnell in den Bergen und im Wald:


----------



## lambdarider (17. November 2018)

nicolai ion 18/pinion


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. Dezember 2018)

Moin zusammen! Ich habe das hier gerade im _world of mtb BEST OF 2019 _entdeckt:


Das war doch für eine Zeit mal ein Thema. Vielleicht eine Option für den Einen oder Anderen?
Gruß Maik


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Dezember 2018)

Danke!

Werde mich mal kundig machen (und Guru nächstes Jahr nerven...)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. Dezember 2018)

Gerne!


----------



## velopirat (20. Januar 2019)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen! Ich habe das hier gerade im _world of mtb BEST OF 2019 _entdeckt:Anhang anzeigen 808162
> Das war doch für eine Zeit mal ein Thema. Vielleicht eine Option für den Einen oder Anderen?
> Gruß Maik



Diesen Bashguard habe ich nun von @portuscycles erhalten. Passt bedeutend besser für Rahmen welche das Pinion nicht wie das Zerode horizontal verbaut haben. 

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch ein Bild im sauberen Zustand nachliefern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. Januar 2019)

velopirat schrieb:


> Diesen Bashguard habe ich nun von @portuscycles erhalten. Passt bedeutend besser für Rahmen welche das Pinion nicht wie das Zerode horizontal verbaut haben./
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2019)

velopirat schrieb:


> Diesen Bashguard habe ich nun von @portuscycles erhalten. Passt bedeutend besser für Rahmen welche das Pinion nicht wie das Zerode horizontal verbaut haben.
> 
> Bei Bedarf kann ich auch ein Bild im sauberen Zustand nachliefern ;-)



Ist schon ok. Dann werde ich auch mal ne Bestellung tätigen. Schwanke nur noch zwischen Alu und Edelstahl...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. Januar 2019)

Alu passt ja nun mal zu Иikolai...


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2019)

Ja und wiegt ein paar Gramm weniger.
Wird wohl Alu.


----------



## TheTomminator (22. Januar 2019)

Passt der Taco an die P-Line und an die C-Line, oder nur an die C-Line?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. Januar 2019)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Passt der Taco an die P-Line und an die C-Line, oder nur an die C-Line?


Frag mal bei @portuscycles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## portuscycles (27. Januar 2019)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Passt der Taco an die P-Line und an die C-Line, oder nur an die C-Line?



Passt bei beiden, dauert aber noch ein paar Tage bis wir den Online-Shop endlich am Start haben und vorher per Einzelbestellung/Email will ich ungern loslegen. Da steht der Zeitaufwand zum Ertrag in keinem Verhältnis ;-)
pinion Taco oder so wäre aber auch noch eine gute Bezeichnung!


----------



## TheTomminator (28. Januar 2019)

Das hört sich gut an. Ich halte mal die Augen auf, vieleicht könnt ihr ja hier auch kurz bescheid geben wenn der Shop fertig ist.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Januar 2019)

Jepp! Ich schaue zwar immer mal auf eurer Homepage vorbei, aber ne kurze Meldung hier wäre nett.


----------



## portuscycles (29. Januar 2019)

Wenn das Ding läuft, versuche ich auf jeden Fall hier Meldung zu machen, werde aber auch versuchen einen Artikel im News-Bereich zu bekommen ;-)


----------



## manuelschafer (30. Januar 2019)




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2019)

Ein Zweigangspielrad hab ich mir auch schonmal vorgestellt 

G.


----------



## manuelschafer (30. Januar 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein Zweigangspielrad hab ich mir auch schonmal vorgestellt
> 
> G.



alle Bilder vom Umbau sind auf der fb Seite zu finden


----------

